# Game of Thrones (HBO)



## Grace

HBO: Game of Thrones: Homepage


----------



## Sarah G

Grace said:


> HBO: Game of Thrones: Homepage



I am gonna try it.  I saw like 15 minutes of it on the HBO website and it looks interesting.  The scenes are physically beautiful.


----------



## strollingbones

i am gonna catch it....i think its time for a new hbo series that is over the top


----------



## editec

Yeah, it looks like great fun.


I particularly like serialized programs like these because they give the authors  enough time to craft very complex plotlines, and they also give the authors enough literary story-space to  really work on highly complex characters, too.

Not that those elements cannot be done in 90 minutes but given 900 minutes a whole lot more of that kind of complexity, both in plot and character, is possible.


----------



## Montrovant

I am a fan of the books, so I'm concerned about this not living up to my expectations.

On the other hand, Martin is involved in the series, so hopefully that will help.

I'm certainly going to watch and hope it's good (being dvr'd right now).


----------



## syrenn

Watching it now. Ive never read the books but so far so good.


----------



## boedicca

I am so looking forward to this tonight!!!!!

It's the antidote to the truly vile and noxious Camelot.


----------



## Montrovant

Well, my first impression is that there's a lot of missing story in the first episode.

It's hard to say how much of that is the show and how much is due to my knowing the books and knowing how much they left out.

Still, it seemed as though there was a good deal of unexplained actions in the first episode.

Hopefully it's more me than any lack in the show and I can get over it as the season progresses; or perhaps the way they are going to write the show won't require many of the more detailed explanations and subtexts of the books.

I'll have to get some opinions from people who haven't read the books


----------



## strollingbones

i watched it....great confusion....will have to watch it again....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Well, my first impression is that there's a lot of missing story in the first episode.
> 
> It's hard to say how much of that is the show and how much is due to my knowing the books and knowing how much they left out.
> 
> Still, it seemed as though there was a good deal of unexplained actions in the first episode.
> 
> Hopefully it's more me than any lack in the show and I can get over it as the season progresses; or perhaps the way they are going to write the show won't require many of the more detailed explanations and subtexts of the books.
> 
> I'll have to get some opinions from people who haven't read the books



I noticed the same thing. On the other hand, this show is aimed more at people who have not read the books than fans of them, so the first episodes have to be designed to bring people into the story. They may decide to flesh out the subplots later in the series. 

 One thing I consider a plus is that HBO has already committed to a second season, with production and filming already begun. That will definitely give the show time to build an audience.


----------



## Liberty

My favorite fictional book series, read them in high school.

I thought the first episode was done pretty well (Although I would have preferred to see Jon getting tipsy in the corner at the party like in the book), and look forward to the rest of the series. Good job, HBO and Co.


----------



## Montrovant

Liberty said:


> My favorite fictional book series, read them in high school.
> 
> I thought the first episode was done pretty well (Although I would have preferred to see Jon getting tipsy in the corner at the party like in the book), and look forward to the rest of the series. Good job, HBO and Co.



Did you just get out of HS?  The series is still ongoing


----------



## Zander

Loved the books- love the show. Great casting. Superb sets and production. Want more!!!


----------



## Liberty

Montrovant said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite fictional book series, read them in high school.
> 
> I thought the first episode was done pretty well (Although I would have preferred to see Jon getting tipsy in the corner at the party like in the book), and look forward to the rest of the series. Good job, HBO and Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just get out of HS?  The series is still ongoing
Click to expand...


well the first 3 books, didnt get around to #4 cuz i didnt remember the story well enough haha.


----------



## Grace

I wanna see this but netflix does not carry HBO movies. HBO demands netflix charge customers an extra 20 bucks a month on top of their membership fees. That is NOT going to happen, so I guess I will have to wait until it comes out on dvd, if it does.


----------



## Liberty

Grace said:


> I wanna see this but netflix does not carry HBO movies. HBO demands netflix charge customers an extra 20 bucks a month on top of their membership fees. That is NOT going to happen, so I guess I will have to wait until it comes out on dvd, if it does.



"if it does" ? I don't think anything short of a planet-wide catastrophe could stop the dvd release of a tv show.

Also, there are tons of ways to watch it online easy.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I have read the books, twice....

Just watched the second part of the series this morning.....

I do wish RR would get off his ass and finish the next book though.....


----------



## Sallow

Grace said:


> I wanna see this but netflix does not carry HBO movies. HBO demands netflix charge customers an extra 20 bucks a month on top of their membership fees. That is NOT going to happen, so I guess I will have to wait until it comes out on dvd, if it does.



Couldn't get through the first book, don't remember it much..only that it was like Tolkien without the imagination. Tolkien was a horrible writer..but his story was fantastic..so I suffered through all those books.

I saw the HBO thing. Physically beautifully done. That Stark guy pisses me off alot. Killed a member of the black guard for telling the truth and a dog for protecting his kid. Not sure if I am going to make it through it.


----------



## boedicca

I'm loving the show. It's one of the better TV productions I've seen for quite awhile.   Excellent cast and production values...and the set up promises plenty of intrigue and plot twists.


----------



## strollingbones

so far....well i am bored with watching the blonde chick get fucked...we get it...okay.....i like the show so far...but i have a real problem telling the stark boys and snow apart....

stark is a hard man molded by the times and enviroment...

winter is coming


----------



## Liberty

I am reading the book again simultaneously with the show, trying to keep the book ahead of the show's story and even though I knew what was going to happen there with Joffery, that shit still pulled at my heart strings...gritty...gritty shit. Lannister douchebaggery at it's finest though. 10/10

Arya is fucking brilliant though, by far the best character to me. She doesn't take bullshit from the royal assholes; Sansa could learn a thing or two from her little sister.


----------



## strollingbones

which one is joffery?


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> which one is joffery?



The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....


----------



## Liberty

SFC Ollie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which one is joffery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
Click to expand...


lol spoiler?


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which one is joffery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
Click to expand...



They tipped that off in last night's episode when the queen mentions that her dead son looked like to dark haired boy (his dad's coloring).

The incest thing is really creepy.


----------



## Liberty

boedicca said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which one is joffery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They tipped that off in last night's episode when the queen mentions that her dead son looked like to dark haired boy (his dad's coloring).
> 
> The incest thing is really creepy.
Click to expand...



Yeah, but it is a great plot device for when the throne becomes a giant contention and the 5-way (i think) war of book/season 2 kicks off.


----------



## SFC Ollie

boedicca said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which one is joffery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They tipped that off in last night's episode when the queen mentions that her dead son looked like to dark haired boy (his dad's coloring).
> 
> The incest thing is really creepy.
Click to expand...


Yep, but it's a whole different world. It gets even stranger later.....


----------



## boedicca

Shhhhh...no spoilers please!


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tipped that off in last night's episode when the queen mentions that her dead son looked like to dark haired boy (his dad's coloring).
> 
> The incest thing is really creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but it's a whole different world. It gets even stranger later.....
Click to expand...



I'm counting on it getting stranger!

I hope those three dragon eggs hatch!


----------



## Liberty

boedicca said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> They tipped that off in last night's episode when the queen mentions that her dead son looked like to dark haired boy (his dad's coloring).
> 
> The incest thing is really creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but it's a whole different world. It gets even stranger later.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm counting on it getting stranger!
> 
> I hope those three dragon eggs hatch!
Click to expand...


I'll keep spoilers to a minimum, but I will say one thing, these first two episodes are the equivalent of Barney the Dinosaur compared to what happens later...


----------



## boedicca

The beginning of most series are establishing characters and the premise...after that, things start cooking.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Lots more Characters and even species to meet yet.... This should get really good....


----------



## boedicca

Oh GOODIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liberty

Haha yeah...I hope the dragon CG isn't crappy, thats only thing im worried about.


----------



## strollingbones

Liberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which one is joffery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol spoiler?
Click to expand...


damn i didnt know that....queen and her brother.....explains the blondness...now stop with the spoilers damn it


----------



## Liberty

Changed my sig...couldn't help myself.


----------



## Grace

Liberty said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see this but netflix does not carry HBO movies. HBO demands netflix charge customers an extra 20 bucks a month on top of their membership fees. That is NOT going to happen, so I guess I will have to wait until it comes out on dvd, if it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "if it does" ? I don't think anything short of a planet-wide catastrophe could stop the dvd release of a tv show.
> 
> Also, there are tons of ways to watch it online easy.
Click to expand...



Where and how?


----------



## boedicca

Liberty said:


> Haha yeah...I hope the dragon CG isn't crappy, thats only thing im worried about.





STOP WITH THE SPOILERS!

Speculating about what might happen is one thing.    Dropping spoilers is another.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I didn't spoil anything.... But wait until you really get to see what's north of the Wall....


----------



## strollingbones

ya just stop lol


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> I didn't spoil anything.... But wait until you really get to see what's north of the Wall....




I thought of that as soon as I saw the wall.

So, thank you for encouraging Anticipation without SPOILING the surprise!


----------



## Liberty

Sorry I thought that was already previously spoiled in this thread lol


----------



## Grace

What wall??? I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Sigh. I guess I have to get a box from the cable company.


----------



## Liberty

Another suspense-builder episode, but still awesome.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Liberty said:


> Another suspense-builder episode, but still awesome.



Damn I was so busy last night I didn't watch it. And this morning i'm too happy about UBL departing this earth. I'll have to catch it this afternoon sometime.....


----------



## Liberty

SFC Ollie said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another suspense-builder episode, but still awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I was so busy last night I didn't watch it. And this morning i'm too happy about UBL departing this earth. I'll have to catch it this afternoon sometime.....
Click to expand...


Honestly, I think if I didn't already know what was going to happen I'd be kind of annoyed that the first three episodes have really just been suspense builders, but I know that the last half of the book was action-city so I know it'll be worth it. Arya is still a badass, and Syrio was amazing haha.


----------



## Zander

Liberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another suspense-builder episode, but still awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I was so busy last night I didn't watch it. And this morning i'm too happy about UBL departing this earth. I'll have to catch it this afternoon sometime.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think if I didn't already know what was going to happen I'd be kind of annoyed that the first three episodes have really just been suspense builders, but I know that the last half of the book was action-city so I know it'll be worth it. Arya is still a badass, and Syrio was amazing haha.
Click to expand...


they are following the book very faithfully. I am loving it so far. And you're right about Syrio and so many others. The casting is impressive as hell!


----------



## Liberty

Zander said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I was so busy last night I didn't watch it. And this morning i'm too happy about UBL departing this earth. I'll have to catch it this afternoon sometime.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think if I didn't already know what was going to happen I'd be kind of annoyed that the first three episodes have really just been suspense builders, but I know that the last half of the book was action-city so I know it'll be worth it. Arya is still a badass, and Syrio was amazing haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are following the book very faithfully. I am loving it so far. And you're right about Syrio and so many others. The casting is impressive as hell!
Click to expand...


I am looking forward to Tyrion's face at the inn next week....when Lady Stark calls him out...


----------



## strollingbones

hell i am too confused to follow much of it.....


----------



## Intense

Montrovant said:


> I am a fan of the books, so I'm concerned about this not living up to my expectations.
> 
> On the other hand, Martin is involved in the series, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm certainly going to watch and hope it's good (being dvr'd right now).



Martin is an Ass. He should learn to finish what he starts. Until then, he can go Fuck Himself.


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> hell i am too confused to follow much of it.....



It helps to have read the books first.

One does have to wonder though, if the good Mr R R Martin will ever finish writing the books......


----------



## boedicca

I'm loving it!  Best done series in ages.


----------



## strollingbones

we all knew bran would not remember the accident i was kinda disappointed in that soap opera style....the connection with the direwolves and stark children...does the fate of the wolves tie in and/or foreshadow the fate of the child?


----------



## Intense

SFC Ollie said:


> I have read the books, twice....
> 
> Just watched the second part of the series this morning.....
> 
> I do wish RR would get off his ass and finish the next book though.....



He's an Asshole. How many years ago did he commit to finishing this. You are only as good as your word.


----------



## strollingbones

i am thinking of giving my son the first book


----------



## GHook93

boedicca said:


> I am so looking forward to this tonight!!!!!
> 
> It's the antidote to the truly vile and noxious Camelot.



Amen, the show rocks and I couldn't agree more about Camelot. It's a bomb. Horrible casting of King Arthur. Arthur is supposed to be a great warrior, but they casted a guy that appears unable to hold up a sword. I watched two episodes and wrote it off.

Game of Thrones has great writing, acting (especially the child actors, I personally get annoyed by most child actors, but these ones seem great!), scenary and storyline. It's a winner.


----------



## boedicca

Intense said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the books, twice....
> 
> Just watched the second part of the series this morning.....
> 
> I do wish RR would get off his ass and finish the next book though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an Asshole. How many years ago did he commit to finishing this. You are only as good as your word.
Click to expand...



The 5th book is scheduled to be released on July 12th.  It's available for pre-order on Amazon.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dance-Dragons-Song-Fire-Book/dp/0553801473/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5]Amazon.com: A Dance with Dragons: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Five (9780553801477): George R.R. Martin: Books[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Check out 'The Ice Dragon" for younger kids. "Ferve Dream" if you are into Vampires. He still Sucks though.


----------



## strollingbones

arent these adult books?


----------



## Intense

strollingbones said:


> arent these adult books?



"Ferve Dream", yes.

"The Ice Dragon", no.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ice-Dragon-George-R-R-Martin/dp/0765355396/ref=pd_sim_b_15]Amazon.com: The Ice Dragon (9780765355393): George R.R. Martin: Books[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> we all knew bran would not remember the accident i was kinda disappointed in that soap opera style....the connection with the direwolves and stark children...does the fate of the wolves tie in and/or foreshadow the fate of the child?



What? You want the whole story given away? I'll tell you that the wolves story could be told in a whole new book..... Told from the way they see things, now that would be a good read.....


----------



## Intense

SFC Ollie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we all knew bran would not remember the accident i was kinda disappointed in that soap opera style....the connection with the direwolves and stark children...does the fate of the wolves tie in and/or foreshadow the fate of the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You want the whole story given away? I'll tell you that the wolves story could be told in a whole new book..... Told from the way they see things, now that would be a good read.....
Click to expand...


He has yet to address what is already on his plate. Some people cannot walk and chew gum at the same time. The last thing he needs is new ideas floating around in his empty head. How many years do we need to wait for this to play out!


----------



## Liberty

Intense, don't hate too much...if you really are concerned the series will never finish perhaps it is best to just tell yourself the third book was the last book...like what I've been doing for the past 6 years...even though I really hope dance with dragons comes out in july...that would be great.


----------



## SFC Ollie

There are 4 books out so far.

A game of Thrones

A clash of Kings

A storm of swords

A feast for crows

I too am waiting anxiously for A dance with Dragons.


----------



## Liberty

Yeah, I skipped feast because I forgot everything when it came out. Im rereading the series now though.


----------



## SFC Ollie

George R. R. Martin's Official Website


----------



## Liberty

SFC Ollie said:


> George R. R. Martin's Official Website



Update - A Song of Ice and Fire - George R. R. Martin's Official Website 

"Done."


----------



## Liberty

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_h_rSu8-0k]YouTube - Game of Thrones - Sword fight first lesson[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

This show is packed with great characters. Ned Stark and his brother (the guy in the Nights Watch), Jon Snow, the King's Advisors, the Barbarian King, the Queen and the Girl married off to the Barbarian King.

But my favorite goes to Tyrion Lanister!


----------



## Montrovant

Intense said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan of the books, so I'm concerned about this not living up to my expectations.
> 
> On the other hand, Martin is involved in the series, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm certainly going to watch and hope it's good (being dvr'd right now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin is an Ass. He should learn to finish what he starts. Until then, he can go Fuck Himself.
Click to expand...


At least he's still around to write the books!  I'm still upset that Jordan didn't finish the Wheel of Time, although he was supposed to have written or recorded very detailed notes on where the story was going.  I haven't read any of the new books of that series yet, but having a different author finish a series as long (both in terms of pages and time) as the WoT seems wrong.

Of course, there's always the fact I'd prefer a good book that takes a long time to finish over a crappy book that was rushed.


----------



## Zander

GHook93 said:


> This show is packed with great characters. Ned Stark and his brother (the guy in the Nights Watch), Jon Snow, the King's Advisors, the Barbarian King, the Queen and the Girl married off to the Barbarian King.
> 
> But my favorite goes to Tyrion Lanister!



He get's even better.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Zander said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This show is packed with great characters. Ned Stark and his brother (the guy in the Nights Watch), Jon Snow, the King's Advisors, the Barbarian King, the Queen and the Girl married off to the Barbarian King.
> 
> But my favorite goes to Tyrion Lanister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He get's even better.....
Click to expand...


Yes he does, But my favorite is still Sansa Stark.


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This show is packed with great characters. Ned Stark and his brother (the guy in the Nights Watch), Jon Snow, the King's Advisors, the Barbarian King, the Queen and the Girl married off to the Barbarian King.
> 
> But my favorite goes to Tyrion Lanister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He get's even better.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he does, But my favorite is still Sansa Stark.
Click to expand...


I assume you know how she grows up and that is why you like her. I think she is a great character also. Perfectly casted. Many times child characters, even good intentioned ones, are annoying and well suck. She doesn't fit in that trend. I assume she becomes a female warrior type when she gets older, taking revenge on the blonde prince prehaps?


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which one is joffery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
Click to expand...


You have to put on spoiler alerts Joffery! Are they really brother and sister? Are they really twins? That is pretty damn disgusting.


----------



## GHook93

Liberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another suspense-builder episode, but still awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I was so busy last night I didn't watch it. And this morning i'm too happy about UBL departing this earth. I'll have to catch it this afternoon sometime.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think if I didn't already know what was going to happen I'd be kind of annoyed that the first three episodes have really just been suspense builders, but I know that the last half of the book was action-city so I know it'll be worth it. Arya is still a badass, and Syrio was amazing haha.
Click to expand...


I don't know what is going on and I am not least annoyed. Confused a little, but not annoyed.


----------



## Liberty

GHook93 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which one is joffery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little asshole Prince who is actually the son of the queen and her brother.... So not truly the Prince at all. Of course no one but the brother and sister know this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to put on spoiler alerts Joffery! Are they really brother and sister? Are they really twins? That is pretty damn disgusting.
Click to expand...


Not really a spoiler. The clues are there in both Ep 3 and 4. My buddy who never read the books figured it out already.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I thought everyone would have figured it out by now. The kids are all Blonde but the King is this massive dark haired guy....

That and Bran saw them screwing in the tower....


----------



## Mr Natural

Okay, I'm confused.

The dwarf is the queen's brother, right?   And the guy who pushed the kid out the window and was schtuping the queen called the dwarf brother, right?

So does that mean the guy who pushed the kid out the window was doing his own sister?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr Clean said:


> Okay, I'm confused.
> 
> The dwarf is the queen's brother, right?   And the guy who pushed the kid out the window and was schtuping the queen called the dwarf brother, right?
> 
> So does that mean the guy who pushed the kid out the window was doing his own sister?



Bingo. He and the Queen are twins......


----------



## GHook93

Episode 6 was easily the best of the season. 

I think I'm going to start reading the book. Note: Haven't read fiction books in years, I stick mostly to sales books, like Spin Selling, the Little Red Book of Selling etc and legal books.

However, this season got me hooked and with only 10 episodes, I don't think I can wait a year to see what happens next!


----------



## Kjuggs

Yeah, I completely forgot about the other brother of the queen (the one who pushed the kid off the ledge and attacked the King's Hand)- My wife and I thought the "Dragon" was going to be the father...lol.  I've watched every episode (love it) but have been unable to remember all the names so far.  I have the books on my e-reader, but am still finishing Book 7 of the Dark Tower and reading The Great and Secret SHow by Clive Barker (again).  The ending with the "Golden Crown" was simply awesome last night-easily the best episode yet.


----------



## Kjuggs

SFC Ollie said:


> There are 4 books out so far.
> 
> A game of Thrones
> 
> A clash of Kings
> 
> A storm of swords
> 
> A feast for crows
> 
> I too am waiting anxiously for A dance with Dragons.



Have you looked at The Hedge Knight? 
SUMMARY:_
Contains an all new exclusive short story by George R. R. Martin! An adaptation of Martin's hit novel, bringing the world of A Song of Ice and Fire to life in comic book form. Night falls over the life of one noble knight and brings the dawn of his squire's knighthood. Dubbing himself "Ser Duncan the Tall," "The Hedge Knight" sets forth to the tourney at Ashford Meadow in search of fame and glory and the honor of upholding his oath as a knight of the Seven Kingdoms. Unfortunately for him, the world isn't ready for a knight who keeps his oaths, and his chivalrous methods could be the very cause of his demise._  Hope this helps; it takes place 100 years prior to Game of Thrones.


----------



## GHook93

Cats out of the bag. The Queen killed John Aryle (sp?) - the former Hand, the new King Joffery is the not Robert's son, but Jamies and King Robert dies. Ned Stark calls out the Queen and King Joffert, then gets back stabbed and is tossed in the dungeon. Arya escapes and Sansa is captured. Robb forms a coalition to take on the the Lannisters. Civil war is about to ensure. The Tyrion makes a deal with some thugs! The monsters on the other side of the wall are about to attack. The Khal Drago, finally kicks some ass and about to lead the Savages (sorry the name evades me at the moment) across the sea to conquer the realm. Pretty much sums it up. 

Prediction:
The war wages on and the Stark coalition is losing and losing badly, but inflicting serious damage to the Lannisters and King's army. Word of the savages plans to invade reaches Queen Censi and King Joffery. The Queen and King know they can't defeat the Savages without the Starks help and a unified kingdom. The Starks know this also! Then wall get overrun by the monster (their name evades me) and Jon Snowe gets to the Robb and tells him he must make peace with Lannister and take on the monsters. Ned gets released and pardoned, then they form and alliance to protect the realm from the Savages and Monsters. My predictions.


----------



## Liberty

We shall see! (Being someone who read the the book more than once, I enjoy seeing the predictions of those who have not  )


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This show is packed with great characters. Ned Stark and his brother (the guy in the Nights Watch), Jon Snow, the King's Advisors, the Barbarian King, the Queen and the Girl married off to the Barbarian King.
> 
> But my favorite goes to Tyrion Lanister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He get's even better.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he does, But my favorite is still Sansa Stark.
Click to expand...


Why Sansa Ollie, Arya seems better. I see her developing into a Linda Hamilton type tough broad!


----------



## SFC Ollie

GHook93 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He get's even better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he does, But my favorite is still Sansa Stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Sansa Ollie, Arya seems better. I see her developing into a Linda Hamilton type tough broad!
Click to expand...


Truth is when I typed that I was thinking Arya, don't know why I wrote Sansa, Wait until you see all the shit Arya gets into. They could do 4 hours just on her alone.


----------



## PixieStix

SFC Ollie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he does, But my favorite is still Sansa Stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sansa Ollie, Arya seems better. I see her developing into a Linda Hamilton type tough broad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is when I typed that I was thinking Arya, don't know why I wrote Sansa, Wait until you see all the shit Arya gets into. They could do 4 hours just on her alone.
Click to expand...


That is what I am looking forward to.


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he does, But my favorite is still Sansa Stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sansa Ollie, Arya seems better. I see her developing into a Linda Hamilton type tough broad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is when I typed that I was thinking Arya, don't know why I wrote Sansa, Wait until you see all the shit Arya gets into. They could do 4 hours just on her alone.
Click to expand...


She already stabbed the little fat boy and appears to be the only Stark that got away!

You convinced me to pick up the book, but then I saw it was 600+ pages! With 3 little ones to chance I don't think I could get time to read it!


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sansa Ollie, Arya seems better. I see her developing into a Linda Hamilton type tough broad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is when I typed that I was thinking Arya, don't know why I wrote Sansa, Wait until you see all the shit Arya gets into. They could do 4 hours just on her alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She already stabbed the little fat boy and appears to be the only Stark that got away!
> 
> You convinced me to pick up the book, but then I saw it was 600+ pages! With 3 little ones to chance I don't think I could get time to read it!
Click to expand...


You just have to read at odd times.  I read when I smoke, in the bathroom, waiting for water to boil for tea or something to finish cooking....there are lots of little clumps of time when you could read if you happened to have a book with you.  Once it becomes a habit as it is with me, you'll find you go through books faster than you may expect in those little snippets!


----------



## philhiatt

For those unfamiliar with the GoT books, Tyrion was always hated by his sister because he was very unnerving (in the book, he is uglier with different colored eyes), but was clever and not easily manipulated by Cersei. Tywin hated him because he was an "un-Lannister" freak and could never be a worthy heir...but most of all, the mother dies while giving birth to him, and the one person Tywin truly loves (although he is close to his brother).  

In addition, the books portray Sansa as a bit of a "princess", naive and idealistic, but she wasn't really the bratty bitch she is on HBO. Minor, but noteworthy.

PS...for those that want to read the books but they seem too lengthy, fear not.  They will hook you so fast and completely that you can finish each one in a week or two if you have a few hrs before bed and are able to find a little hammock time on the weekends (meaning those of you without children!).


----------



## Liberty

philhiatt said:


> For those unfamiliar with the GoT books, Tyrion was always hated by his sister because he was very unnerving (in the book, he is uglier with different colored eyes), but was clever and not easily manipulated by Cersei. Tywin hated him because he was an "un-Lannister" freak and could never be a worthy heir...but most of all, the mother dies while giving birth to him, and the one person Tywin truly loves (although he is close to his brother).
> 
> In addition, the books portray Sansa as a bit of a "princess", naive and idealistic, but she wasn't really the bratty bitch she is on HBO. Minor, but noteworthy.



tyrion hates his dad tywin because of the whore-wife incident too.

side note: can't wait to see everyones reaction to who tyrion's wife will be...lol.


----------



## philhiatt

Question for those that read the books: did you think there was relationship between Loras and Renly? I didn't see it at all, which is kind of scary because I read the reaction to that scene on another board, and several people claimed "it was obvious" and "there were all kinds of clues and hints, 'Lord of Flowers' and such". Am I the only dolt that missed they were gay?


----------



## SFC Ollie

If I remember correctly that really isn't played up in the books that much. Renly really doesn't grow into that big of a character. A weird twist or two in his part though. Not certain they will get to it in the first season.


----------



## Liberty

honestly i read the books and never noticed any relationship between the two.


----------



## philhiatt

Well I don't feel so dumb, now. To me, is was an HBO tactic to please every possible demographic, and I thought that was very lame...as lame as the lesbian scene w/ Ros in Littlefinger's brothel...although I will admit, that kind of sexploitation is somewhat more acceptable


----------



## Liberty

philhiatt said:


> Well I don't feel so dumb, now. To me, is was an HBO tactic to please every possible demographic, and I thought that was very lame...as lame as the lesbian scene w/ Ros in Littlefinger's brothel...although I will admit, that kind of sexploitation is somewhat more acceptable



yeah, and the ladies got to feast on hodor's hodor this week. It's a win for everybody.


----------



## Liberty

dun...dun....dun?


----------



## philhiatt

I hope Rob's ascent isn't given short shrift...was a little disappointed that his defeat and capture of Jamie had no action; i think people would have liked to have seen the ambush, but I know that is expensive in an already very expensive and expansive project.  I hope Tywin gets a lot of air time in the upcoming episodes, and I think Bronn is the likely a favorite character of the upcoming season.


----------



## Liberty

philhiatt said:


> I hope Rob's ascent isn't given short shrift...was a little disappointed that his defeat and capture of Jamie had no action; i think people would have liked to have seen the ambush, but I know that is expensive in an already very expensive and expansive project.  I hope Tywin gets a lot of air time in the upcoming episodes, and I think Bronn is the likely a favorite character of the upcoming season.



yeah... 1. it would be expensive.
2. the battle was not described in the book, as the book has no Robb PoV chapters. Robb's story is told through Catalyn's POV and she wasn't in the fight.
3. its the characters that drive the story...the action is just a bonus.

...in both the books and the show.

I am disappointed however with the way they didn't even let tyrion fight, cuz in the book he at least killed a man or two before getting knocked out. Oh well.

Also, Season 2 will have quite a few brand new main characters and story arcs including Stannis Baratheon and his family on Dragonstone, the mysterious asshai sorceress Melisandre, and Davos Seaworth. There are more but this is just an example. Next season should be good, although I hope they up the budget a bit I don't want them to skimp on the naval warfare. 

Tyrion and Bronn have more adventures though! haha, more or less.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And Like I said Arya could have her very own 4 hour special. Just based on her adventures.


----------



## boedicca

Liberty said:


> philhiatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Rob's ascent isn't given short shrift...was a little disappointed that his defeat and capture of Jamie had no action; i think people would have liked to have seen the ambush, but I know that is expensive in an already very expensive and expansive project.  I hope Tywin gets a lot of air time in the upcoming episodes, and I think Bronn is the likely a favorite character of the upcoming season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... 1. it would be expensive.
> 2. the battle was not described in the book, as the book has no Robb PoV chapters. Robb's story is told through Catalyn's POV and she wasn't in the fight.
> 3. its the characters that drive the story...the action is just a bonus.
> 
> ...in both the books and the show.
> 
> I am disappointed however with the way they didn't even let tyrion fight, cuz in the book he at least killed a man or two before getting knocked out. Oh well.
> 
> Also, Season 2 will have quite a few brand new main characters and story arcs including Stannis Baratheon and his family on Dragonstone, the mysterious asshai sorceress Melisandre, and Davos Seaworth. There are more but this is just an example. Next season should be good, although I hope they up the budget a bit I don't want them to skimp on the naval warfare.
> 
> Tyrion and Bronn have more adventures though! haha, more or less.
Click to expand...



Please - no more spoilers!


----------



## strollingbones

i was simply in shock after last night.....but damn its has been a good series


----------



## boedicca

I love this series!  Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

I have to check this out, never read the books. HBO has great series. Loved OZ, Sapranos and Deadwood. Can't wait for the second season of Boardwalk Empire. That show is addicting. ~BH


----------



## MikeK

I started watching this series about four weeks ago and I am completely confused.  I have at best a vague idea of who is who and what is going on but things seem to just keep getting more and more complicated. 

I didn't like it when Stark went along with the now dead king and killed the faithful wolf.  That fact alone softens the impact of Stark being betrayed and beheaded.  But I have a vindictive nature and am anxious for the revenge to begin.  I want to see that little blond-headed sonofabitch who just became king tossed off a high place, or boiled, or something like that.  

I don't know what to make of the dwarf.  Should I pity him or despise him?  As it is I can't explain why but I want him killed.  

The situation with the now-enamored, sexy and pregnant blond Khaleesi is disappointing because it's stretching the plot into the fantasy realm which causes me to lose interest.  The witch cutting the horse's throat and squirting blood all over the place to cure the dying barbarian king ("Khal," I think) is offensively stupid.  Better she just cooked up some herbal antibiotic.  

I'll venture a guess that Khal dies.  And because the troublemaker has just been eliminated the Khaleesi is able to assert herself.  And because of the royal baby in her belly she becomes accepted as leader and turns the barbarian army against the bad guys.  

That's my guess.  Which probably is wrong.


----------



## Grace

I sure wish Netflix had it.


----------



## strollingbones

as for knowing who everyone is..still dont...i have rewatched most of the shows and read recaps to try to figure it all out.....at least now i know the main characters....i am really dying to know what happens to jamie when they discover stark is dead....and i didnt think he stood up for his daughter's wolf at all....poor showing on his part


----------



## SFC Ollie

Trust me on this.


You ain't seen nothing yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace

Oh. Wait. They kill critters and loyal wolves in this movie? I know it isn't real, but...I can't handle that. So never mind. I don't need to see it. Hell, I got all choked up and totally pissed off at the scenes in Dances With Wolves..the buffalo. The wolf.
I'm not a crier. But when I do, it's floodgates. So I'll just forget all about this movie.


----------



## philhiatt

Liberty said:


> philhiatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Rob's ascent isn't given short shrift...was a little disappointed that his defeat and capture of Jamie had no action; i think people would have liked to have seen the ambush, but I know that is expensive in an already very expensive and expansive project.  I hope Tywin gets a lot of air time in the upcoming episodes, and I think Bronn is the likely a favorite character of the upcoming season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... 1. it would be expensive.
> 2. the battle was not described in the book, as the book has no Robb PoV chapters. Robb's story is told through Catalyn's POV and she wasn't in the fight.
> 3. its the characters that drive the story...the action is just a bonus.
> 
> ...in both the books and the show.
> 
> I am disappointed however with the way they didn't even let tyrion fight, cuz in the book he at least killed a man or two before getting knocked out. Oh well.
> 
> Also, Season 2 will have quite a few brand new main characters and story arcs including Stannis Baratheon and his family on Dragonstone, the mysterious asshai sorceress Melisandre, and Davos Seaworth. There are more but this is just an example. Next season should be good, although I hope they up the budget a bit I don't want them to skimp on the naval warfare.
> 
> Tyrion and Bronn have more adventures though! haha, more or less.
Click to expand...




I didn't necessarily need the battle scenes for my own "action flick" taste...I think giving Shae more time in development over the two battles, and emphasizing how big the "lifting of the seige" at Riverrun, and how important it was that Jamie was outfoxed and captured, is a bit of a disservice. The actual battles didn't need to be a Braveheart epic, but they can't be dismissed altogether in lieu of "the Guessing Game" slumber-party (although this version of Bronn is excellent).


----------



## Montrovant

philhiatt said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philhiatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Rob's ascent isn't given short shrift...was a little disappointed that his defeat and capture of Jamie had no action; i think people would have liked to have seen the ambush, but I know that is expensive in an already very expensive and expansive project.  I hope Tywin gets a lot of air time in the upcoming episodes, and I think Bronn is the likely a favorite character of the upcoming season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... 1. it would be expensive.
> 2. the battle was not described in the book, as the book has no Robb PoV chapters. Robb's story is told through Catalyn's POV and she wasn't in the fight.
> 3. its the characters that drive the story...the action is just a bonus.
> 
> ...in both the books and the show.
> 
> I am disappointed however with the way they didn't even let tyrion fight, cuz in the book he at least killed a man or two before getting knocked out. Oh well.
> 
> Also, Season 2 will have quite a few brand new main characters and story arcs including Stannis Baratheon and his family on Dragonstone, the mysterious asshai sorceress Melisandre, and Davos Seaworth. There are more but this is just an example. Next season should be good, although I hope they up the budget a bit I don't want them to skimp on the naval warfare.
> 
> Tyrion and Bronn have more adventures though! haha, more or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't necessarily need the battle scenes for my own "action flick" taste...I think giving Shae more time in development over the two battles, and emphasizing how big the "lifting of the seige" at Riverrun, and how important it was that Jamie was outfoxed and captured, is a bit of a disservice. The actual battles didn't need to be a Braveheart epic, but they can't be dismissed altogether in lieu of "the Guessing Game" slumber-party (although this version of Bronn is excellent).
Click to expand...


Unfortunately they've needed to do this too often, leaving out so much in order to try and squeeze everything into a mere 10 episodes.


----------



## SFC Ollie

1st book could have easily gone 25 episodes and as it was they left off the last 2 chapters or so of the first book. But still, an excellent series.


----------



## toby

Finally, someone who gets all the Game story lines and characters.  I read the books; but my 23 year old didn't and still understands the plots lines. Winter is Coming.  Anyone who follows Games gets that quote.

Best HBO series since Sopranos.  Except in Games they killed Tony first season.


----------



## strollingbones

is it on tonight? and would it be the last of the season?


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> is it on tonight? and would it be the last of the season?



Yes and Yes

Would you like a preview?

HBO


----------



## strollingbones

thanks but no preview....i look forward to it too much....


----------



## Liberty

toby said:


> Finally, someone who gets all the Game story lines and characters.  I read the books; but my 23 year old didn't and still understands the plots lines. Winter is Coming.  Anyone who follows Games gets that quote.
> 
> Best HBO series since Sopranos.  Except in Games they killed Tony first season.



Im 23 now but first read the first three books when i was 16...it takes a certain amount of effort, but its worth it...or maybe im just a nerd.


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Trust me on this.
> 
> You ain't seen nothing yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The best thing about these series is its the most unpredictable series I have ever watched. OK Ollie you convinced me. I am going to read the book (mostly because I can't wait a year to find out what happens)! 

***Spoiler****

One thing I am pissed about is that they killed Khal Drogo before you saw him kick some major ass! Looks like the invasion is postponed. I can't wait to see King Joffery get what is coming to him. He plays up the pussy king very well. I can't see Jamie making it too long, I could be mistaken, but then again, anything can happen. I was upset Snow didn't join his brother on the battlefield. It seems like he could be needed. I like the direction Arya is going, I think she is going to end up being a tough broad! The dragon part is very interesting. I wonder how they are going to go with that one! Could be very interesting!

One prediction: Tyrion joins the Starks, I can cross my fingers!


----------



## strollingbones

damn ....last night was fast and furious.....just amazed...i will read the books this winter at work....


----------



## strollingbones

i knew from the chit chat on this thread that the eggs hatched....but i was still just spellbound by the whole thing...

o and who was the nekkid old man with the young woman babbling about the king?


----------



## Liberty

strollingbones said:


> i knew from the chit chat on this thread that the eggs hatched....but i was still just spellbound by the whole thing...
> 
> o and who was the nekkid old man with the young woman babbling about the king?



GRAND MAESTER PYCELLE!

He is on the small council to the king...the real point of that scene was to show that he ACTS like a fragile old man but he is actually quite limber for his age.


----------



## strollingbones

yea i got that part....he was stretching then hunches over when he heads out the door....

i got a grasp of the obvious.......

the non obvious eludes me.....this is a hard series to keep up with if you didnt read the books...

now i am correct that the blacksmith who takes in the kid on the trek to the wall is roberts bastard son?


----------



## Liberty

strollingbones said:


> yea i got that part....he was stretching then hunches over when he heads out the door....
> 
> i got a grasp of the obvious.......
> 
> the non obvious eludes me.....this is a hard series to keep up with if you didnt read the books...
> 
> now i am correct that the blacksmith who takes in the kid on the trek to the wall is roberts bastard son?



yes, Cersei will hunt down Robert's bastards to maintain the secret...so his blacksmith master sent him with Yoren to go to the wall to protect his life.


----------



## Liberty

this is the unofficial wiki for the book series , the pages are divided by books so if u dont wanna get spoiled just dont read anything except "game of thrones" (clash of kings is book 2)

Main Page - A Wiki of Ice and Fire

it might help keep it in order.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> yea i got that part....he was stretching then hunches over when he heads out the door....
> 
> i got a grasp of the obvious.......
> 
> the non obvious eludes me.....this is a hard series to keep up with if you didnt read the books...
> 
> now i am correct that the blacksmith who takes in the kid on the trek to the wall is roberts bastard son?



It appears that Robert had a lot of bastards!


----------



## MikeK

I can live with _extremes _ but I quickly lose interest in the incredible, such as the heartbroken Khaleesi surviving a blazing pyre with a scorched chicken on her shoulder.  So, for me, what began as a visually entertaining tale has devolved into what seems like a bizarre hallucination.


----------



## philhiatt

I was curious to see how the dragon introduction would be received by those not reading the book. Definitely easier to pull off in a book, but there is still so much yet to be seen and rich characters to be introduced...my advice, don't get too wrapped up in the dragon, that is still just a part of the overall story.


----------



## GHook93

philhiatt said:


> I was curious to see how the dragon introduction would be received by those not reading the book. Definitely easier to pull off in a book, but there is still so much yet to be seen and rich characters to be introduced...my advice, don't get too wrapped up in the dragon, that is still just a part of the overall story.



I agree with MikeK a little bit. The not being burned by the fire was a little too unbelievable even for a fantasy series. I thought the dragons were rather interesting, as long as they develop them right. It could either be a major plus for the series or a bust!


----------



## martybegan

MikeK said:


> I can live with _extremes _ but I quickly lose interest in the incredible, such as the heartbroken Khaleesi surviving a blazing pyre with a scorched chicken on her shoulder.  So, for me, what began as a visually entertaining tale has devolved into what seems like a bizarre hallucination.



This is what is considered "low" fantasy, where there is magic, but it is not as common or obvious as in "high fantasy" (like warcraft, or a D&D campaign).

One just has to look at the 800 ft wall of ice that spans the continent to know there is some forms of magic in the world created by the books.


----------



## Liberty

come on...a little bit of fantasy is extremely addictive...it lets your mind wonder which is good!


----------



## strollingbones

i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me


----------



## Liberty

strollingbones said:


> i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me



and the targaryens are an old family with a recessive dragon gene to deflect fire that kicks in among a few of their kin...it makes sense.


----------



## strollingbones

hey if one can accept true blood.....

there are a lot of questions....but they will unfold the story in time...


----------



## Montrovant

strollingbones said:


> i knew from the chit chat on this thread that the eggs hatched....but i was still just spellbound by the whole thing...
> 
> o and who was the nekkid old man with the young woman babbling about the king?



That was the maester.


----------



## GHook93

Who was the guy that got Arya out of the city? I thought it was her "dance" instructor, then I thought it was her Uncle of the Nightwatchmen, but it appears to be someone else? Who is it? Ollie, I know you know!


----------



## SFC Ollie

GHook93 said:


> Who was the guy that got Arya out of the city? I thought it was her "dance" instructor, then I thought it was her Uncle of the Nightwatchmen, but it appears to be someone else? Who is it? Ollie, I know you know!



It is one of the wall. Yoren by name.


----------



## Liberty

GHook93 said:


> Who was the guy that got Arya out of the city? I thought it was her "dance" instructor, then I thought it was her Uncle of the Nightwatchmen, but it appears to be someone else? Who is it? Ollie, I know you know!



The guy was Yoren, he is a brother of the Night's Watch and he is the one that when Tyrion was up at the wall around ep 3 asked Tyrion if he wanted some company on the way to King's landing because he was going to go find new recruits for the wall. At the inn where they ran into Catalyn Stark, Yoren and Tyrion parted ways as Yoren continued south to king's landing for his mission and Tyrion was abducted. Yoren is trying to hide Arya among the boys he found for night's watch recruitment and drop her off with her mother Catalyn along the way north, out of respect for Ned and the Stark family (this is how the season ends).

The Dance instructor, Syrio Forrel, is presumed dead, and Uncle Benjen Stark has been north of the wall since very early in the series...shortly after he took Jon to the wall.


----------



## Liberty

Just a quick gripe...the one thing I was really sad about was that the fire did not burn off Dany's hair like it did in the books...I was hopin to see some sexy baldness...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Liberty said:


> Just a quick gripe...the one thing I was really sad about was that the fire did not burn off Dany's hair like it did in the books...I was hopin to see some sexy baldness...



Fire cannot harm the Dragon......


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me



I respect your indulgence.  But from my (atheistic) point of view, the question is why do they resort to such redundant foolishness?  

The craftsmanship and resources expended in putting that series together could do perfecly fine without the occasional introduction of utter nonsense.  For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what keeps the story grounded.  But what if they introduced a vampire, a flying horse or a zombie into the tale?  

What I'm saying is the _Thrones_ series didn't need to venture so far from even the most tenuous reality to create a first class production because they certainly have all the necessary components; story, cast, budget and technical talent.


----------



## SFC Ollie

MikeK said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your indulgence.  But from my (atheistic) point of view, the question is why do they resort to such redundant foolishness?
> 
> The craftsmanship and resources expended in putting that series together could do perfecly fine without the occasional introduction of utter nonsense.  For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what keeps the story grounded.  But what if they introduced a vampire, a flying horse or a zombie into the tale?
> 
> What I'm saying is the _Thrones_ series didn't need to venture so far from even the most tenuous reality to create a first class production because they certainly have all the necessary components; story, cast, budget and technical talent.
Click to expand...


Wow, I guess you'll really hate what's coming from north of the wall.........

You may as well stop watching now.

It is a fantasy world. Summer and Winter can last 10 years..... Magic happens, within limits......


----------



## martybegan

MikeK said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your indulgence.  But from my (atheistic) point of view, the question is why do they resort to such redundant foolishness?
> 
> The craftsmanship and resources expended in putting that series together could do perfecly fine without the occasional introduction of utter nonsense.  For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what keeps the story grounded.  But what if they introduced a vampire, a flying horse or a zombie into the tale?
> 
> What I'm saying is the _Thrones_ series didn't need to venture so far from even the most tenuous reality to create a first class production because they certainly have all the necessary components; story, cast, budget and technical talent.
Click to expand...


It also has an 800 ft high contient wide wall of ice built with middle age technology, and things called white walkers that turn corpses into blue eyed zombies (ZOMG ZOMBIES) that can only be killed by fire, yet someone with dragonblood that can't be burned is somehow a big problem?


----------



## martybegan

SFC Ollie said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your indulgence.  But from my (atheistic) point of view, the question is why do they resort to such redundant foolishness?
> 
> The craftsmanship and resources expended in putting that series together could do perfecly fine without the occasional introduction of utter nonsense.  For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what keeps the story grounded.  But what if they introduced a vampire, a flying horse or a zombie into the tale?
> 
> What I'm saying is the _Thrones_ series didn't need to venture so far from even the most tenuous reality to create a first class production because they certainly have all the necessary components; story, cast, budget and technical talent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I guess you'll really hate what's coming from north of the wall.........
> 
> You may as well stop watching now.
> 
> It is a fantasy world. Summer and Winter can last 10 years..... Magic happens, within limits......
Click to expand...


Exactly, low fantasy, not D&D FIREBALL high fantasy.

We also forgot the Raven postal service, they seem to be able to fly pretty much everywhere.


----------



## GHook93

MikeK said:


> For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what...


Um Dances with Wolves is historical fiction. It can't even be remotely mistaken as a fantasy.

See, this is why I (and most here) don't take you seriously! You're as dumb as a box of rocks!


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your indulgence.  But from my (atheistic) point of view, the question is why do they resort to such redundant foolishness?
> 
> The craftsmanship and resources expended in putting that series together could do perfecly fine without the occasional introduction of utter nonsense.  For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what keeps the story grounded.  But what if they introduced a vampire, a flying horse or a zombie into the tale?
> 
> What I'm saying is the _Thrones_ series didn't need to venture so far from even the most tenuous reality to create a first class production because they certainly have all the necessary components; story, cast, budget and technical talent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has an 800 ft high contient wide wall of ice built with middle age technology, and things called white walkers that turn corpses into blue eyed zombies (ZOMG ZOMBIES) that can only be killed by fire, yet someone with dragonblood that can't be burned is somehow a big problem?
Click to expand...


I think the worst part about the dragon scene was Khal Drogo dying. We only got a small glimpse of his badassness! I was looking forward to him kicking some ass on the battlefield!


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your indulgence.  But from my (atheistic) point of view, the question is why do they resort to such redundant foolishness?
> 
> The craftsmanship and resources expended in putting that series together could do perfecly fine without the occasional introduction of utter nonsense.  For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what keeps the story grounded.  But what if they introduced a vampire, a flying horse or a zombie into the tale?
> 
> What I'm saying is the _Thrones_ series didn't need to venture so far from even the most tenuous reality to create a first class production because they certainly have all the necessary components; story, cast, budget and technical talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has an 800 ft high contient wide wall of ice built with middle age technology, and things called white walkers that turn corpses into blue eyed zombies (ZOMG ZOMBIES) that can only be killed by fire, yet someone with dragonblood that can't be burned is somehow a big problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the worst part about the dragon scene was Khal Drogo dying. We only got a small glimpse of his badassness! I was looking forward to him kicking some ass on the battlefield!
Click to expand...


I am pleased they are sticking to the books so far. This series has no "Character Shield." so far, everyone is fair game. Its a nice change of pace from knowing certian characters are invulnerable.

Without spoiling it I have told friends who have not read the books to not get too attached to ANY main character.


----------



## MikeK

SFC Ollie said:


> Wow, I guess you'll really hate what's coming from north of the wall.........
> 
> You may as well stop watching now.
> 
> It is a fantasy world. Summer and Winter can last 10 years..... Magic happens, within limits......


HBO flashed a closing screen that said the next season is coming in 2012.  Doesn't that mean it's all over for now?


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also has an 800 ft high contient wide wall of ice built with middle age technology, and things called white walkers that turn corpses into blue eyed zombies (ZOMG ZOMBIES) that can only be killed by fire, yet someone with dragonblood that can't be burned is somehow a big problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the worst part about the dragon scene was Khal Drogo dying. We only got a small glimpse of his badassness! I was looking forward to him kicking some ass on the battlefield!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pleased they are sticking to the books so far. This series has no "Character Shield." so far, everyone is fair game. Its a nice change of pace from knowing certian characters are invulnerable.
> 
> Without spoiling it I have told friends who have not read the books to not get too attached to ANY main character.
Click to expand...


I made the mistake of going to wikipedia to find out what happens to Joffery! I want to see him go down. You are right don't get attached to anyone (I already did with Drogo and Ned and was very disappointed)!


----------



## GHook93

MikeK said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I guess you'll really hate what's coming from north of the wall.........
> 
> You may as well stop watching now.
> 
> It is a fantasy world. Summer and Winter can last 10 years..... Magic happens, within limits......
> 
> 
> 
> HBO flashed a closing screen that said the next season is coming in 2012.  Doesn't that mean it's all over for now?
Click to expand...


Season finale, bud! You don't get mistaken as a genius much do you?


----------



## Zander

Best scene from Season 1....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zander said:


> Best scene from Season 1....



that little dude gets laid a lot.....


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best scene from Season 1....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that little dude gets laid a lot.....
Click to expand...


By WHORES, that is like getting excited you won $100 in blackjack, when you have lost $1000!


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best scene from Season 1....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that little dude gets laid a lot.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHORES, that is like getting excited you won $100 in blackjack, when you have lost $1000!
Click to expand...


i have a hunch they are called whores because they are not of royal blood.......the Queen fucks her brother.....but of course she would not be called a whore.....even though she is worse than one......the little guy has more class than his brother.....


----------



## strollingbones

i think the little dude is kinda sexy....something about his feet....lol


----------



## Zander

Tyrion is by far the most interesting character in the show IMHO.  He continues to astound as the series goes on....Love the guy! 


PS- my wife thinks he is a handsome little dude.


----------



## strollingbones

did she see his itty bitty feet!!!


----------



## GHook93

Zander said:


> Tyrion is by far the most interesting character in the show IMHO.  He continues to astound as the series goes on....Love the guy!


No doubt. I thought he was the best character from the being and still think he is. Arya is very cool character. Ollie makes it seem like she turns into a great story. I used to think Khal Drogo was going to be a great character, but he came and went quickly. I think Snow rounds out the top three!


----------



## Montrovant

strollingbones said:


> i think the little dude is kinda sexy....something about his feet....lol



In the books he's not just a dwarf but quite ugly as well.  I'm not sure if having a relatively good looking actor detracts from his character.


----------



## Liberty

Montrovant said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the little dude is kinda sexy....something about his feet....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the books he's not just a dwarf but quite ugly as well.  I'm not sure if having a relatively good looking actor detracts from his character.
Click to expand...


Yeah haha...hes described as ridiculously ugly in the book...mismatched eyes, etc.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the little dude is kinda sexy....something about his feet....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the books he's not just a dwarf but quite ugly as well.  I'm not sure if having a relatively good looking actor detracts from his character.
Click to expand...


I don't think so. I think they picked the perfect actor for the Tyrion. He is playing it extremely well. He is already a dwarf, why the need to make he hideously ugly?

But then again I haven't read the book!


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> i think the little dude is kinda sexy....something about his feet....lol




He has a wonderful face and a sexy voice.


----------



## strollingbones

in rl....peter dinkalink or something...is married to a 'regular' person and they are expecting a child...

fyi....


----------



## strollingbones

the thing about dwarf is they have a regular torso...(depending on the type of dwarfism) and deformed limbs....as opposed to midgets who are proportional


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the little dude is kinda sexy....something about his feet....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the books he's not just a dwarf but quite ugly as well.  I'm not sure if having a relatively good looking actor detracts from his character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I think they picked the perfect actor for the Tyrion. He is playing it extremely well. He is already a dwarf, why the need to make he hideously ugly?
> 
> But then again I haven't read the book!
Click to expand...


I agree that the actor has done a fine job with the part.  I just think Tyrion's ugliness, on top of the dwarfism, were important parts of his character.  They heavily influenced how he grew up, how he acted, and how people reacted to him.

It's not a big point, just something that has occurred to me while watching the show.


----------



## philhiatt

MikeK said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the dragons...you must think the fire was hot enough to hatch the dragons.....doesnt detract from the story at all for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your indulgence.  But from my (atheistic) point of view, the question is why do they resort to such redundant foolishness?
> 
> The craftsmanship and resources expended in putting that series together could do perfecly fine without the occasional introduction of utter nonsense.  For example; I truly love the movie, _Dances With Wolves,_ which I know is pure fantasy.  It is fantasy which does not absolutely exclude the possibility of being real and that vague possibility is what keeps the story grounded.  But what if they introduced a vampire, a flying horse or a zombie into the tale?
> 
> What I'm saying is the _Thrones_ series didn't need to venture so far from even the most tenuous reality to create a first class production because they certainly have all the necessary components; story, cast, budget and technical talent.
Click to expand...


Your complaint would have merit if this were "True Blood" or "24". However, this show is from a series of books started more than a decade ago. To become a HUGE budget HBO series with few alterations, the overall arc MUST have been credible and captivating. Martin didn't just "throw in" a dragon and a zombie, they are central themes to the entire complex story line which contains very real humans and fantastical moments of old world magic that seems to have waned in the dominant Westeros.  Remember the line "Winter is Coming" and the theme of "Fire and Ice", they are used for a reason. If not, chuck this show and rent "Rome"...HBO's best, with many similar themes, likable heroes, but no fantasy.


----------



## MikeK

Zander said:


> Best scene from Season 1....



Yes.  That is very satisfying.  Thanks for reminding me because I'd forgotten why I have such ambivalent feelings toward that dwarf.


----------



## Zander




----------



## JackDan

My favorite part of this series was that most of the dialouge from the show was pulled word from word from the book.  Reading book 2 now and am curious to see how all this plays out on screen. Great story, I will say the show is great, but the book is so much more infused with information.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JackDan said:


> My favorite part of this series was that most of the dialouge from the show was pulled word from word from the book.  Reading book 2 now and am curious to see how all this plays out on screen. Great story, I will say the show is great, but the book is so much more infused with information.



The Book is always better..................

But so far they've done extremely well on screen....


----------



## strollingbones

i am giving my son the set of 4...books for his birthday


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> i am giving my son the set of 4...books for his birthday



Book 5 "A Dance With Dragons" has been released in hard cover...............


----------



## strollingbones

i will get the latest book when he has read the first 4.....which i am hoping he will lend me....


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> i will get the latest book when he has read the first 4.....which i am hoping he will lend me....



OK, I see what you're doing here....... Used to do the same thing with my son......... LOL


----------



## JackDan

Just wrapping up book 5 (50 pages to go) holy shitballs craziness....  Season two should be sweet.


----------



## MikeK

philhiatt said:


> Your complaint would have merit if this were "True Blood" or "24". However, this show is from a series of books started more than a decade ago. To become a HUGE budget HBO series with few alterations, the overall arc MUST have been credible and captivating. Martin didn't just "throw in" a dragon and a zombie, they are central themes to the entire complex story line which contains very real humans and fantastical moments of old world magic that seems to have waned in the dominant Westeros.  Remember the line "Winter is Coming" and the theme of "Fire and Ice", they are used for a reason. If not, chuck this show and rent "Rome"...HBO's best, with many similar themes, likable heroes, but no fantasy.


I think you're absolutely right and my assessment has been out of line.  So I'll beg for forgiveness on the basis of having tuned in to Game of Thrones somewhere in the middle of the series with no advance awareness of its fantasy nature.  I recall my first impression was that of a first class production, something along the lines of Robin Hood, and I tried to get a fix on what was happening.  It was like feeling my way around in the dark when everything in the room kept moving and changing form.  I would begin to understand something and right in the middle of it something totally unrelated would happen -- which was constantly frustrating.

But HBO just ran the complete Season One series back-to-back as a prelude to Season Two, which begins on April 1.  

Because of the overall cinematic quality of the confusing episodes I watched, and because of the negative responses to my comments in this thread, I was determined to understand what this series is about.  So I DVRed the whole of Season One and watched the entire thing over the weekend and I must say it was thoroughly enjoyable, fantasy aspects and all.  Now I look forward to Season Two, hoping to see that skinny, blond-haired, sociopathic sonofabitch king made to suffer.    

I should add that my opinion of the dwarf has changed.  He's not a bad little guy.  He should end up in charge of the brothel presently owned by that treacherous _Finger_ character (when _Finger_ is given to the pigs).


P.S.  You're right about _Rome._  That was a spectacular series and I hope they run it again.  I also thought _Deadwood_ was classically excellent.  And I'm looking forward to Season Two of _Boardwalk Empire._


----------



## Liberty

nice, mike. nice. thanks for being a stand up guy. pretty rare.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am on the beginning of book 3...and have ordered 5....dont tell me what happens damn it...


----------



## SFC Ollie

I have been waiting for book 5 in a paperback.........


----------



## strollingbones

i got it off ebay for 17 bucks......including shipping...figured the paperback will be 10 but i know whne it comes out....june 26


----------



## Zander

SFC Ollie said:


> I have been waiting for book 5 in a paperback.........



It's awesome....got the kindle version the day it came out.


----------



## strollingbones

stop it zander lol stop it.....


----------



## strollingbones

i am trying to read at least 100 pages a day.....them books aint thin


----------



## Zander

nice article about George....

Author George R.R. Martin calls his 'Ice and Fire' book series his 'masterpiece' - Winnipeg Free Press


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am about finished with book 3.....storm of swords....


i am amazed at how well yall hold the secrets


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> okay i am about finished with book 3.....storm of swords....
> 
> 
> i am amazed at how well yall hold the secrets



Well, it would be a disservice to you and all the other posters if we didn't......


----------



## Montrovant

strollingbones said:


> okay i am about finished with book 3.....storm of swords....
> 
> 
> i am amazed at how well yall hold the secrets



I hate finding out about books/movies/shows before I watch them, I'm not going to do it to someone else.


----------



## strollingbones

it is amazing ......its hard not to tell.....book 3 is just explosive....i called my son 4 or 5 times yesterday going....omg.....he finally told me not to call again...he is into book 4....and there is the rub....i am a much faster reader and it really pisses him off when i ask how far from finished he is....he is not a slow reader just doesnt have the time to read a few hundred pages a day....

soooooooooo i have book 5....to dangle in  front of him.....but it wont work.....he just slows down

i now see why everyone was so mad book 5 took so long lol


----------



## strollingbones

i watch reruns yesterday and was just as thrilled...esp after reading the books....son is lingering on book 4...says its slow....am has started book 1...it is so hard not to talk about it with her...


----------



## SFC Ollie

And episode 0ne season two was great............. I want to see it all. NOW!.........


----------



## Zander

I am recording the new episodes to view in one massive viewing session, so anyone who mentions specifics......




Even though I know how the books end.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

I thought about that, even had season one on order from netflix. But then I figured I'd wait a little while and buy the set.


----------



## strollingbones

you can see them on hbo to go......my son watched season 1 while he was house sitting


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> you can see them on hbo to go......my son watched season 1 while he was house sitting



True, but I want them for my collection........


----------



## Katzndogz

I saw it during an HBO Game of Thrones marathon where the entire first season was aired one after the other.   The episode where Stark killed the dog put me off at first so I wasn't entirely upset when he was beheaded.

I have been following season 2.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Katzndogz said:


> I saw it during an HBO Game of Thrones marathon where the entire first season was aired one after the other.   The episode where Stark killed the dog put me off at first so I wasn't entirely upset when he was beheaded.
> 
> I have been following season 2.



That is one of the reasons the books and the series is so great. just when you figure you like someone or that he's a bad guy the whole story changes...... In season two there will be new characters introduced to love/hate.......... And you could change your minds about other characters..........


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> And episode 0ne season two was great............. I want to see it all. NOW!.........



Season 2 has started out great and so little battle and still so good! Tyrion is still by far the best character, but your right there Sarge, Arya is turning into a very interesting character! I still miss Ned Stark, but I actually think his death was perfect. If the show could kill off it's main character right away, no one is safe!

I will admit the baby killing scene really got to me. Violence to children always gets to me. King Joffery is turning into a little bastard. I hope his reign isn't too long. 

Prediction: Theon Greyjoy betrays Robb Stark and eventually kills him to gain the respect of his father and sister.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stark's Secret Weapon


----------



## strollingbones

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stark's Secret Weapon



that was just bad!


----------



## Katzndogz

GHook93 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And episode 0ne season two was great............. I want to see it all. NOW!.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2 has started out great and so little battle and still so good! Tyrion is still by far the best character, but your right there Sarge, Arya is turning into a very interesting character! I still miss Ned Stark, but I actually think his death was perfect. If the show could kill off it's main character right away, no one is safe!
> 
> I will admit the baby killing scene really got to me. Violence to children always gets to me. King Joffery is turning into a little bastard. I hope his reign isn't too long.
> 
> Prediction: Theon Greyjoy betrays Robb Stark and eventually kills him to gain the respect of his father and sister.
Click to expand...


The dog killing scene got to me.   Which is one reason why Ned Stark only got what was coming to him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Read the books before watching the series.

This is good stuff.  Not as good as Pratchett's, but almost as good.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> Read the books before watching the series.
> 
> This is good stuff.  Not as good as Pratchett's, but almost as good.



Which reminds me, when is book 5 coming out in paperback again?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ollie, I know I bought it in hardback last year, but I have not heard when in paperback.

Haunt the Barnes and Noble site, and bet you can find out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My wife and son watched and loved it.

Over the past few days they rented the first season for me. Cranked up Season 1, episode 1 and fell asleep on it 5 times in a row. Was ready to give up. HBO did a retrospective to introduce Season II and I was like "Holy Fuck! That's what's ahead in Season 1?!?!" 

And I'm hooked.

And I'm reading the book too

Book > Show


----------



## strollingbones

book five paperback june 26


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> book five paperback june 26



What are books?


----------



## JakeStarkey

strollingbones said:


> book five paperback june 26



da bones done be ahwsum.


----------



## jojone

Hey all, I'm brand new to the board.  I just wanted to say hello.  I spent most of last summer reading the books and, like another poster, I downloaded Book 5 to my Kindle the day it came out.  I love both the series and the books.  While Season 2 isn't explicitly following the books, I'm still entranced with the Season.  I DVR'd Season 1 and I'm doing the same for Season 2.  It's amazing how much you miss when you rewatch the episodes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Book 5 feature another addition to the Stark Clan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIlwUgdp3BM]John Starks Dunks On The Chicago Bulls - YouTube[/ame]

*IN YOUR FACE LANNISTERS!!*


----------



## strollingbones

son is just plodding thru book 4......i wont give him book 5 till he gives me 4....i dont think lace is gonna do book one...she just cant get into it.....am is banging out book 2


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> son is just plodding thru book 4......i wont give him book 5 till he gives me 4....i dont think lace is gonna do book one...she just cant get into it.....am is banging out book 2



I'm 80% through Book 1


----------



## GHook93

Game Of Thrones -- Season 2 Episode 4 -- Garden Of Bones [RECAP]

What a great episode. Tyrion proves EVERY episode he is by far the best character. His cunning and courage are great. The way he played his little cousin into a spy, brillant. The way he handled Joffery was magnificient. 

Joffery is evil little man! He planned to BEAT a poor defenseless girl, because he is too big a fool to rule and command his army! Then the poor whore. She was summoned to get banged by the little prick, but instead he had one whore beat the other (probably to death). Sick little fuck, can't wait until he gets his!

I like the Daenerys character. She holds herself out well. 

The ending was just disgusting and I didn't know what to make off it! 

Amen to another great episode!


----------



## MikeK

jojone said:


> Hey all, I'm brand new to the board.  I just wanted to say hello.  I spent most of last summer reading the books and, like another poster, I downloaded Book 5 to my Kindle the day it came out.  I love both the series and the books.  While Season 2 isn't explicitly following the books, I'm still entranced with the Season.  I DVR'd Season 1 and I'm doing the same for Season 2.  It's amazing how much you miss when you rewatch the episodes.


I tuned in to _Game Of Thrones_ somewhere in the middle and it was so confusing to me I became aggravated with it.  I was criticized by so many for reporting my disappointment with the series I DVR'd the entire first season when HBO ran it back-to-back and watched it over a weekend.  

You're right about needing to pay attention to every tiny aspect of the intricate plot and diversity of the characters.  I now look forward to every episode and I've developed a profound and intense hatred for Geoffrey.  I want to see him bound and very slowly boiled.  (And I'm starting to like the little guy.)


----------



## SFC Ollie

I missed this weeks episode....... And HBO OD doesn't have it available yet......... Pisses me off.......


----------



## JakeStarkey

I have read all the books, each at least twice.  The story line falters a bit in Books Four and Five because so many characters exist.  Focus on Daenerys and Tywin, when they are available.  The mirror stories of the twin sparkles at time.  However, even more than Tywin, Arya Stark is the one who captures my attention most.

ps: I want a dire wolf for Christmas!


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> I have read all the books, each at least twice.  The story line falters a bit in Books Four and Five because so many characters exist.  Focus on Daenerys and Tywin, when they are available.  The mirror stories of the twins sparkles at time.  However, even more than Tywin, Arya Stark is the one who captures my attention most.
> 
> ps: I want a dire wolf for Christmas!



We mostly agree I too have read the 1st 4 books twice, Those three I think will be the ones to focus on, though Jon Snow still seems to have some interest and Bran Stark could also be a surprise........


----------



## Dr Grump

I'm guessing Bran will eventually inherit Winterfell...he is the dark horse in all this - and Rickon too....

I'm also guessing Danyres will eventually rule the whole kingdom again....that's my guess

However, Martin does have a penchant for killing off characaters I like....


----------



## Jon

Dr Grump said:


> I'm guessing Bran will eventually inherit Winterfell...he is the dark horse in all this - and Rickon too....
> 
> I'm also guessing Danyres will eventually rule the whole kingdom again....that's my guess
> 
> However, Martin does have a penchant for killing off characaters I like....



I don't see Daenerys ruling the kingdom, just the South. With some upcoming events, you'll start to see the Lannisters gaining military allies. Eventually, I think the Starks will join with Daenerys to overthrow the Iron Throne, giving her King's Landing and keeping Winterfell for themselves. I think her dragons will be paramount in the people's surviving the white walkers and the impending winter.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont see how you can defeat the queen of dragons...even with young dragons she is a force


----------



## SFC Ollie

We'll have to see, obviously dragons have been defeated before...........


----------



## Dr Grump

i'm more wondering if Martin has signed some sort of deal with HBO that makes him write faster. At his current rate of output I reckon the next book will be ready just as season 6 goes into production (as long as it still rates). But I doubt HBO will have the patience to wait five years for the last book - and therefore the last series - to be publishesd


----------



## jojone

Geoffrey was beyond repulsive this past episode.  I agree with the others who said to follow Danny and Tyrion.  I find them to be fasinating characters.  I hope Martin doesn't kill them off.  I also like Jon Snow and Sam.  The dichonomy of their personalities is self evident, but they work well together.


----------



## jojone

I need to spell check myself!


----------



## strollingbones

SFC Ollie said:


> We'll have to see, obviously dragons have been defeated before...........



oooooooooooo good point ....


----------



## strollingbones

big book exchange day:

book 3 goes to am
book 4 goes to me
book 5 goes to son

lace aint doing too well....on book 1

i cant wait for book 4


----------



## GHook93

jojone said:


> Geoffrey was beyond repulsive this past episode.  I agree with the others who said to follow Danny and Tyrion.  I find them to be fasinating characters.  I hope Martin doesn't kill them off.  I also like Jon Snow and Sam.  The dichonomy of their personalities is self evident, but they work well together.



Tyrion, Danneray, Arya, Robb, Cat and Snow are my favorites. Then again I have only seen the show and didn't read the books!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The show is awesome because the character and the actors who play them are awesome.

Cersei is one of the nastiest, most vicious people I've even seen and I realized that it's the actress that has really breathed life into the part. I don't know who she is but she's fanfuckingtastic

Joffrey has turned into a little Caligula (I've only read up to half of Book 2, but my money is on Arya sticking the little fucker with Needle) I loved Arya's Michael Corleone "anybody can be killed" moment with Tywin

Jeroh remind me a lot of Anjin-san in Shogun

Tyrion is one of the best characters ever and well played by the actor who I think won an award for it

I miss both Robert and Ned.


----------



## strollingbones

CrusaderFrank said:


> The show is awesome because the character and the actors who play them are awesome.
> 
> Cersei is one of the nastiest, most vicious people I've even seen and I realized that it's the actress that has really breathed life into the part. I don't know who she is but she's fanfuckingtastic
> 
> 
> *at this point .....jamie is the only person who is motivated by love
> 
> 
> Joffrey has turned into a little Caligula
> 
> *good comparison
> 
> (I've only read up to half of Book 2, but my money is on Arya sticking the little fucker with Needle) I loved Arya's Michael Corleone "anybody can be killed" moment with Tywin
> 
> Jeroh remind me a lot of Anjin-san in Shogun
> 
> Tyrion is one of the best characters ever and well played by the actor who I think won an award for it
> 
> *peter dinkledge
> 
> I miss both Robert and Ned.



lol wait till you get to book 3....i wonder when we can all discuss it....i am gonna start 4 tonight


----------



## Montrovant

I still feel as though this show would leave me wondering a lot if I hadn't read the books.  There's so many characters, so many different storylines, some of it inevitably gets lost in the restricted time frame.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> The show is awesome because the character and the actors who play them are awesome.
> 
> Cersei is one of the nastiest, most vicious people I've even seen and I realized that it's the actress that has really breathed life into the part. I don't know who she is but she's fanfuckingtastic


She played Sarah Conor in the short-lived Sarah Conor Terminator Show. I actually don't see her in the poor light you see her in. She got sold off like a common whore to the King to secure a kingship (which you obviously see disturbs her), then was married to a husband that openly banged everything with a skirt, then she became powerless with his evil nitwit son going rogue on her etc. She obviously cares deeply for her kids and I don't see her in the ill light as some!

But I agree, amazing acting!



CrusaderFrank said:


> Joffrey has turned into a little Caligula (I've only read up to half of Book 2, but my money is on Arya sticking the little fucker with Needle) I loved Arya's Michael Corleone "anybody can be killed" moment with Tywin  Jeroh remind me a lot of Anjin-san in Shogun


I agree Joffery plays the role like a champ and Arya is one of the most intriguing character and the actress that plays her was beyong well casted. Many times children actors/actresses are poorly casted and you don't care for them either way. Not the case here. I believe all the child characters are well casted!




CrusaderFrank said:


> Tyrion is one of the best characters ever and well played by the actor who I think won an award for it


Agreed, best character I can remember!



CrusaderFrank said:


> I miss both Robert and Ned.


Ned a ton, but Robert not so much!


----------



## Katzndogz

Ned killed a dog and deserved what he got.


----------



## GHook93

WTF is with the smoke monster. I know the book were before the show 'Lost,' but when I saw that I said to myself, "Did this just crossover to Lost?" I was keen on that part. I hope they go somewhere good with it, because I thought it lacked a bit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Katzndogz said:


> Ned killed a dog and deserved what he got.



That was Ned's downfall, innit?  Honor and loyalty to a stupid fault?  Should have slain Jaime on the Iron Throne.  Should have declared for the throne on Baratheon's death and killed Cerise and Geoffrey.  Would have to done the dwarf as well; that is one guy you don't want wanting to pay his debt to you!


----------



## strollingbones

i was not happy last night with the diversion from the book...the street scene with joffery nearing getting them all killed...did not include the gang rape of the other lady....its an important issue in the book....

damn and i cant say why lol


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i was not happy last night with the diversion from the book...the street scene with joffery nearing getting them all killed...did not include the gang rape of the other lady....its an important issue in the book....
> 
> damn and i cant say why lol



You are saying Sansa got gangraped in the book? Don't think I could have stomached that! Glad the Hound came in to save her. I like his character, strong warrior, with honor and humanity. 

Prediction: Theon Greyjoy, calls for help in securing Winterfell go unheard by Ironfist and he gets taken prison like the dog he is!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show is awesome because the character and the actors who play them are awesome.
> 
> Cersei is one of the nastiest, most vicious people I've even seen and I realized that it's the actress that has really breathed life into the part. I don't know who she is but she's fanfuckingtastic
> 
> 
> *at this point .....jamie is the only person who is motivated by love
> 
> 
> Joffrey has turned into a little Caligula
> 
> *good comparison
> 
> (I've only read up to half of Book 2, but my money is on Arya sticking the little fucker with Needle) I loved Arya's Michael Corleone "anybody can be killed" moment with Tywin
> 
> Jeroh remind me a lot of Anjin-san in Shogun
> 
> Tyrion is one of the best characters ever and well played by the actor who I think won an award for it
> 
> *peter dinkledge
> 
> I miss both Robert and Ned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol wait till you get to book 3....i wonder when we can all discuss it....i am gonna start 4 tonight
Click to expand...


I'll be done with Book II sometime tonight or tomorrow morning

My son tell me that "OMG! Shit goes down in Book III!"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah, they're taking liberties with the plot lines for certain and I don't think it's adding to it at all.

Theon needs to sleep with the fishes.

The whole idea that someone in entitled to the Throne because they belong to the Lucky Sperm Club is ridiculous.  

The Seven Kingdoms should split into separate nation states and have a weak central government only to to coordinate defense in the event the Dothraki and/or dragons invade.


----------



## BDBoop

Not reading through the whole thing to see if this has already been posted.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> Not reading through the whole thing to see if this has already been posted.



In your face Lannisters!

John Starks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vzB8Ujf6Mo]John Starks-The Dunk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

okay damn it.....am calls and mentiones she is in book 3 and that imp and sansa just married.....i make the mistake of going...yea and so and so is dead....wrong.....she is now bugging me about how the character dies and i wont tell her...i told her i will no longer talk to her about the book...as i dont want to reveal anything

book 4 is pretty good....i am not sure why son didnt care for it...


frankie...book 3 will knock them socks off


----------



## strollingbones

son says book 5 is kick ass too


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> okay damn it.....am calls and mentiones she is in book 3 and that imp and sansa just married.....i make the mistake of going...yea and so and so is dead....wrong.....she is now bugging me about how the character dies and i wont tell her...i told her i will no longer talk to her about the book...as i dont want to reveal anything
> 
> book 4 is pretty good....i am not sure why son didnt care for it...
> 
> 
> frankie...book 3 will knock them socks off



Im 350 pages into III.  

I knew Dany was up to something because how did she plan on transporting...er, dont want to say more


----------



## strollingbones

lol great books we cant discuss

you know a book is good when someone goes....'i aint drinking much so i can stay up and read'


----------



## strollingbones

okay last nights show was damn good....


you know nothing jon snow


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> okay last nights show was damn good....
> 
> 
> you know nothing jon snow



That phrase is burned into my brain.


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooooo i ask my son...is so and so dead?

he wont tell me lol.....i dont remember him dying but hell....who knows....

i have more than half way thru book 4....with the rain i might read today


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> ooooooooo i ask my son...is so and so dead?
> 
> he wont tell me lol.....i dont remember him dying but hell....who knows....
> 
> i have more than half way thru book 4....with the rain i might read today



I'm going to try again to get into book 5. It got crap reviews - we had to wait so long, and then it was just ... dunno. Hopefully, he'll get back on track with 6.

Which I'm hoping to see by 2020.


----------



## strollingbones

i never understood why people were so pissed at martin over book 5...now i do


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Key Deviations from Book II:

Arya as Tywin's cup bearer (me like)

Dany gets her Dragons stolen (me no like)


----------



## strollingbones

i think the non rape of lolly will be a key...there is alot of the future that happens due to her rape...

she is totally gone from the show


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> i think the non rape of lolly will be a key...there is alot of the future that happens due to her rape...
> 
> she is totally gone from the show



They need to condense/consolidate plot threads to keep the show moving and watchable.

I really really really like Arya with the knife at the table. Tywin is not on her nightly "People I must whack" prayer list

I just read why Jamie killed Aeyrs -- interesting, wonder if they'll get into it


----------



## strollingbones

lol.....condense my ass .....i like all the characters and hell no i cant keep up with all of them either


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> i never understood why people were so pissed at martin over book 5...now i do



I didn't even start reading him until book three - so then I knew what everybody else was fuming about re: the wait(s).


----------



## SFC Ollie

I understand that parts of book 5 actually backtracks to fill in a few points in time.....


----------



## Liberty

i liked book 5's twists in the grand scheme of the world, but nothing happens beyond those twists which is why people were disappointed...still awesome twists though that I enjoyed a lot in book 5.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OK I'm at the part in Book III where you're sitting on a train and say out loud "What the fucking fuck just happened?????????????????????"


----------



## SFC Ollie

I forget what part is in which book unless i go look at them. I read it as a complete story......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SFC Ollie said:


> I forget what part is in which book unless i go look at them. I read it as a complete story......



Uncle Numbnuts wedding at Freys


----------



## SFC Ollie

CrusaderFrank said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forget what part is in which book unless i go look at them. I read it as a complete story......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Numbnuts wedding at Freys
Click to expand...


Ah..... You ain't seen nothing yet..............


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> okay last nights show was damn good....
> 
> you know nothing jon snow



Predictions for the last two episodes (keep in mind I haven't read the books), I know I am well off, because this is the most unpredictable storyline ever (which is a good reason I love it):

(1) Greyjoy didn't find Bran and Rickon, so he killed the random children at the barn and presented a hoax in order to save face. Killing children will backfire on him. Always does.
(2) Greyjoy is mistaken by the backing of his new found family. No one comes to his aid, yet he rallied the North in the Faux child murder.
(3) Meanwhile, Bran and Rickon find willing and able allies and go back and take Winterfell killing every last one of Greyjoy's men in brutal fashion and the Boy's Wolves rip Greyjoy to pieces. Both children lose their childhood forever! 
(4) The Older Baratheon brother attacks from the sea. At first sight of all the ships Joffery hides like a coward and the city starts getting smashed. Tyrion takes charge as the Boy-King flees the city. Tyrion uses that secret weapon and wins the batttle which looked lost. 
(5) Joffery took flight with the wrong men and they end up killing him. 
(6) Meanwhile, Tywin gets his first victory against the Robb and pushes him back, but in the battle Arya and Gentry escapes. Robb finds comfort in the arms of the nurse they keep showing and he quickly proposes to her, breaking the oath he made with one old guy. 
(7) Joffery's younger kinder brother takes over and is a finally the puppet king Cersi wanted. 
(8) To Lady Starks dismay Sansa is now promised to the Littlefinger. Who says he will turn overs Sansa for Lady Stark's hand in marriage. How you like that twist? 
(9) Regardless of Tyrion's leadership that won the battle, Cersi pins Joffery's murder on Tyrion and Tyrion must go into hiding.
(10) A desperate Lady Stark then must make a risky deal with Jayme. She will release him if he agrees to free Sansa and kills Littlefinger. 
(11) Daryn seems to be in a tough spot in which she is forced to marry the Big Black guy in order to be Queen of Qarth. Which she agrees in order to get her dragons back, to which she gets her dragons back. However it's a planned manuver to become the sole ruler of the Qarth, to which she accomplishes when her knight kills the Black King. She rallies the city as their new Queen - the Mother of Dragons.  Then at the end of the season we see what appears to be shedded skin of the dragons and shadows of larger dragons making louder noises. She now has her army, ships, home base city and larger dragons!
(12) Jon Snowe is taken prisoner, but they have mercy on him for having mercy on the redhead. He ends up getting close to her and they fall in love with each other. He finally finds peace with himself. As he decides to leave the Knight-watch and start a life North of the wall with the red-head, the Knight-Watch attacks the village and kills nearly all of the red-head's people. Snowe's loyalty is questioned and he and the red-head are taken prisoner. 

How did I do Bones or Ollie? At least 1 out of 12?


----------



## strollingbones

you know nothing ghook


----------



## strollingbones

anyways ghook we are all bound by honor...am is gonna be drilling me all day....on book 4.....she is reading book 3....not to reveal anything.....its just too sensitive....one slip of the tongue ....the only thing we can discuss is what is done in the hbo show.....and even then we can only mumble...


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> you know nothing ghook



LOL, you speaka the truth. However, this isn't a series one can predict! I mean, unless you read the book, who could have foreseen the main character (Ned Stark) getting killed so quickly. Who would have seen the shadow figure kill the younger Baratheon? I also didn't see Greyjoy turning on Robb!

Predictability is boring, the anything can happen makes it the most interesting story on the silver screen!


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> you know nothing ghook



Lord knows I do love perfection.............LOL


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know nothing ghook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord knows I do love perfection.............LOL
Click to expand...


Ollie I know you were laughing hard when I gave you predictions after the first few episodes of season 1. Man was I off!


----------



## BDBoop

I haven't read through, and please forgive me but I just don't have the time.

Who are y'all's favorite characters?

Mine is far and away the dwarf, Tyrion.


----------



## GHook93

BDBoop said:


> I haven't read through, and please forgive me but I just don't have the time.
> 
> Who are y'all's favorite characters?
> 
> Mine is far and away the dwarf, Tyrion.



Tyrion is going to be at everyone's top. I like Arya a lot. Lady Stark is a great character. Robb Stark is great also.

Most people probably don't like her, but Cersi is a great character. I admire her love for her Children.

The Hound is a respectable character also. Daryn is the character I constantly root for!


----------



## BDBoop

GHook93 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read through, and please forgive me but I just don't have the time.
> 
> Who are y'all's favorite characters?
> 
> Mine is far and away the dwarf, Tyrion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion is going to be at everyone's top. I like Arya a lot. Lady Stark is a great character. Robb Stark is great also.
> 
> Most people probably don't like her, but Cersi is a great character. I admire her love for her Children.
> 
> The Hound is a respectable character also. Daryn is the character I constantly root for!
Click to expand...


Here I am with duct tape on my face again ... [expletive-deleted] ... There are characters you just love, and characters you love to hate. I'm going to say Jamie, and I can't say anything further.

/beats head against desk


----------



## SFC Ollie

Arya


Nothing else to say.................


----------



## SFC Ollie

Except, "Stick em with the pointy end."


----------



## GHook93

BDBoop said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read through, and please forgive me but I just don't have the time.
> 
> Who are y'all's favorite characters?
> 
> Mine is far and away the dwarf, Tyrion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion is going to be at everyone's top. I like Arya a lot. Lady Stark is a great character. Robb Stark is great also.
> 
> Most people probably don't like her, but Cersi is a great character. I admire her love for her Children.
> 
> The Hound is a respectable character also. Daryn is the character I constantly root for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here I am with duct tape on my face again ... [expletive-deleted] ... There are characters you just love, and characters you love to hate. I'm going to say Jamie, and I can't say anything further.
> 
> /beats head against desk
Click to expand...


Joffery and Greyjoy


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Favorite character.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> I haven't read through, and please forgive me but I just don't have the time.
> 
> Who are y'all's favorite characters?
> 
> Mine is far and away the dwarf, Tyrion.



Me personally, I'm an old fashioned kind of guy, so I like retribution: McClusky punches Micheal in the face, Michael shoots him point blank over veal at Louis Restaurant.

Arya is my favorite character and I loved the "anyone can be killed" comment she made to Tywin


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> Favorite character.



Yep he turned into a great character. Bet Arya is glad she saved him!


----------



## MikeK

BDBoop said:


> I haven't read through, and please forgive me but I just don't have the time.
> 
> Who are y'all's favorite characters?
> 
> Mine is far and away the dwarf, Tyrion.


I like the little guy, too.  

But my favorite character (presently) is the Kalisi's (sp) protector.  I also like the fellow who couldn't bring himself to kill the redhead and was just captured by the snow people because of it.  I'm predicting the redhead will save him because he has her turned on.


----------



## MikeK

CrusaderFrank said:


> Me personally, I'm an old fashioned kind of guy, so I like retribution: McClusky punches Micheal in the face, Michael shoots him point blank over veal at Louis Restaurant.
> 
> [...]


Yes.  That is one of my favorite _Godfather_ scenes, too.  Very satisfying moment.


----------



## BDBoop

Just so y'all know.


----------



## Montrovant

I don't want to give anything away, but I'm finding myself thinking a couple of characters are missing.  For those of you who have read the books, should there have been, what to call them, frog-related characters already that the show has decided to remove?

I know they have to cut out a lot, you always do trying to put a book into a film format, but I expected these characters to be included, much more so than the one bones has complained about, Lollys.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I can't really think of anyone who is missing......... Some off the wall Squire or something maybe that was only in a paragraph or two..


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> I can't really think of anyone who is missing......... Some off the wall Squire or something maybe that was only in a paragraph or two..



The Reeds are missing, and a quick look shows I was right, they were already introduced in the books at this point.

I'm very curious if they are being removed from the story or will be introduced at a later date.


----------



## strollingbones

i noted the green people were not brought into it....but we shall see


----------



## strollingbones

near the end of book 4 and too pissed to even talk about it


----------



## SFC Ollie

There are some unexpected twists and turns.............


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Almost at the end of Book III.  Dayummmm, just fucking dayummmmm


----------



## strollingbones

SFC Ollie said:


> There are some unexpected twists and turns.............




you can tell ollie is a veteran of this series of books....

am is nearly finished with book 3......she is excited to get 4....i told her not to be that excited but i did enjoy book 4 till last night....now i am just pissed lol


----------



## Zander

strollingbones said:


> near the end of book 4 and too pissed to even talk about it



I remember that feeling......I bought the hard cover the day it came out- after waiting 5 or 6 years.....I was so disgusted that I can't remember. Then tore into it and started reading and remember thinking-  WTF? Where's ----- and ------- and -------???   

The last pages- where GRRM explains.....man that was some weak shit eh? 

Book 5 makes up for it.


----------



## strollingbones

here is the thing...there is so much to read and to remember.....i woke up last night....going...now how the hell did that happen .....what the hell....why the fuck...but you get the picture 

i was so happy when one female character turns out to be alive.....and then ....well....we all know how that went

but i am done with book 4....seems son who i just called is not done with book 5...not nearly done.....am is done with 3 and wants 4....poor lace we dont even ask her anymore....about book 1


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I just finished Book III

Is there ever a time you get to cheer for the people you like?


----------



## strollingbones

no


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> no



Yeah I had that feeling.

I'm going to take a break and not start Book IV for a while


----------



## strollingbones

ooo no dont do that.....you got to press on......book 3 is like a damn kick in the gut...the entire book....book 4 is a smoother ride....


----------



## Dr Grump

does anybody have latest info on book 6? Last I looked Martin had written about 100 pages, but that was about a year ago...


----------



## strollingbones

i have no clue on book 6....i know book 5 comes out in paperback next month


----------



## strollingbones

and that game of thrones is coming on hbo in 3 minutes


----------



## Liberty

I still enjoy the show for what it is, but season 2 changed way too much from the books that I have to remind myself not to be frustrated. Arya especially has been ruined. Clash of Kings for Arya was all about her slow decent into a somewhat soulless killer and the way they handled the tickler, and her/gendry/hotpie's escape was awful. Arya herself was meant to kill those guards (or at least one of them) and her madness beginning with constantly repeating the names of those she intends to kill is completely missing...I am disappointed the reeds aren't in as well. It is stupid to have 10 episode season. It should be 13 minimum.


----------



## Zander

Dr Grump said:


> does anybody have latest info on book 6? Last I looked Martin had written about 100 pages, but that was about a year ago...



From his blog: 
WINDS OF WINTER. Yes, I'm working on that too. At the moment, I am writing about the Dothraki. More than that, I sayeth not, you know I don't like to talk about this stuff.

Not A Blog


----------



## strollingbones

Liberty said:


> I still enjoy the show for what it is, but season 2 changed way too much from the books that I have to remind myself not to be frustrated. Arya especially has been ruined. Clash of Kings for Arya was all about her slow decent into a somewhat soulless killer and the way they handled the tickler, and her/gendry/hotpie's escape was awful. Arya herself was meant to kill those guards (or at least one of them) and her madness beginning with constantly repeating the names of those she intends to kill is completely missing...I am disappointed the reeds aren't in as well. It is stupid to have 10 episode season. It should be 13 minimum.




i think the concept of a child serial killer who prays for the death of her enemies might be a bit much on the gentle souls of the american public


----------



## Zander

Here is George's Website for anyone interested...


George R. R. Martin's Official Website


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Liberty

^Great to see HBO hires people that have no idea how to use proper English grammar.


----------



## BDBoop

Still. I like the statement.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Started IV.

Yeah I know I said I wouldn't but Stroll convinced me


----------



## strollingbones

look you got nearly 2000 pages out there between 4 and 5.....4 is slow reading after 3 but i liked it...


----------



## strollingbones

and let the bitching begin.......i did not like that old man lannister rides in to be the hero......but i loved the cheering crowd...for half man


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Well done episode! Tyrion saved the city, his Father will, of course, get the credit

Not sure what they're going to do with Dany and the Dragon because they're so far off the reservation at this point


----------



## strollingbones

those are brave men knocking at the door, let's go kill them.......the half man....


whats not to love?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> those are brave men knocking at the door, let's go kill them.......the half man....
> 
> 
> whats not to love?



Half Man!  Half Man!!  Half Man!!


----------



## strollingbones

joffery is such a dick and she was willing to kill tommen?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> joffery is such a dick and she was willing to kill tommen?



Yeah, I know what the fuck was that?????


----------



## strollingbones

i think she knew stannish would kill all the bastard children of hers....only putting them to death will solve that nasty bit ....plus she put all of robert's bastard children to death but gentry


----------



## strollingbones

they will burn your houses, steal your gold and rape your women....


loved the order that was in


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> they will burn your houses, steal your gold and rape your women....
> 
> 
> loved the order that was in



You know nothing, Jon Stark


----------



## strollingbones

i dont care for all the new things....i liked the battle in the book a lot better....the chains


----------



## Zander

I think they did a fairly good job at recreating the "battle of the Blackwater" given the time constraints of the show. 

We were able to see Joffrey (whom we all loathe!) cower like the yellow bellied coward that we all know he is and run to his Mommy in the heat of battle; We saw Tyrion step up- WAY UP! and show the kind of leadership that makes us love him so much (despite his treacherous, whoring ways!); And we had front row seats for watching the sinister and twisted treachery of Cercei- willing to kill her youngest son! How low will that bitch go?!! 

I also liked seeing Sandor Clegane (the "dog"- didn't they call him the "hound" in the books?) showing his fear of "fire" , saying "Fuck the King", and then letting Sansa know he will protect her.  He became a much deeper, more realistic character in this episode. 

I would have liked to see at least a few minutes of the meeting where Tywin convinces Renly's forces to join him.....seeing how that was the key to the victory over Stannis.

All in all, it was a good episode - but the shows really should be 90-120 minutes long. Also the season is far too short! I want more!!!


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> Well done episode! Tyrion saved the city, his Father will, of course, get the credit
> 
> Not sure what they're going to do with Dany and the Dragon because they're so far off the reservation at this point



I agree Tyrion is cementing himself as a classic character once again.


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> (1) Greyjoy didn't find Bran and Rickon, so he killed the random children at the barn and presented a hoax in order to save face. Killing children will backfire on him. Always does. For the record I was correct!
> (2) Greyjoy is mistaken by the backing of his new found family. No one comes to his aid, yet he rallied the North in the Faux child murder.  Also Correct
> (3) Meanwhile, Bran and Rickon find willing and able allies and go back and take Winterfell killing every last one of Greyjoy's men in brutal fashion and the Boy's Wolves rip Greyjoy to pieces. Both children lose their childhood forever!  I am revising this one: The commander who sends his bastard takes Winterfell and Greyjoy is injured by lives, disowned by his blood family and hunted by his adopted family. The fate of Bran and Rickon is unknown, but the Starks believe them to be dead.
> (4) The Older Baratheon brother attacks from the sea. At first sight of all the ships Joffery hides like a coward and the city starts getting smashed. Tyrion takes charge as the Boy-King flees the city. Tyrion uses that secret weapon and wins the batttle which looked lost. I was close. Tyrion takes over from the beginning and used a secret weapon to help out in the beginning. And Joffery stayed longer than I predicted, but he still fled. I didn't see Tywin coming. I thought he was further away
> (5) Joffery took flight with the wrong men and they end up killing him. Wrong on this one.
> (6) Meanwhile, Tywin gets his first victory against the Robb and pushes him back, but in the battle Arya and Gentry escapes. Robb finds comfort in the arms of the nurse they keep showing and he quickly proposes to her, breaking the oath he made with one old guy. I was close here, Tywin gets his first victory but against Barthone bother, Arya and Gentry do escape, just in a different manner and Robb gets with the nurse and breaking his oath
> (7) Joffery's younger kinder brother takes over and is a finally the puppet king Cersi wanted. I still think this will happen, when Joffery gets killed
> (8) To Lady Starks dismay Sansa is now promised to the Littlefinger. Who says he will turn overs Sansa for Lady Stark's hand in marriage. How you like that twist? Could still happen!
> (9) Regardless of Tyrion's leadership that won the battle, Cersi pins Joffery's murder on Tyrion and Tyrion must go into hiding. It appears Tyrion isn't going to get any of the credit
> (10) A desperate Lady Stark then must make a risky deal with Jayme. She will release him if he agrees to free Sansa and kills Littlefinger. I called this, but maybe not to kill Littlefinger
> (11) Daryn seems to be in a tough spot in which she is forced to marry the Big Black guy in order to be Queen of Qarth. Which she agrees in order to get her dragons back, to which she gets her dragons back. However it's a planned manuver to become the sole ruler of the Qarth, to which she accomplishes when her knight kills the Black King. She rallies the city as their new Queen - the Mother of Dragons.  Then at the end of the season we see what appears to be shedded skin of the dragons and shadows of larger dragons making louder noises. She now has her army, ships, home base city and larger dragons! Whatever, I don't know where the Dary plotline is going.
> (12) Jon Snowe is taken prisoner, but they have mercy on him for having mercy on the redhead. He ends up getting close to her and they fall in love with each other. He finally finds peace with himself. As he decides to leave the Knight-watch and start a life North of the wall with the red-head, the Knight-Watch attacks the village and kills nearly all of the red-head's people. Snowe's loyalty is questioned and he and the red-head are taken prisoner. Some happened and some could happen!



Future Predictions:
(1) I believe in battle the knight traveling with Tywin was the gay brother of the wife of the younger Barthone brother. I could be wrong, but it looked like him. His sister wants to be "The Queen." Maybe an arrangement to fight along side Tywin in exchange for marriage to Joffery? I mean marriage in Game of Throne land seems to be only for political advantage. What advantage is to that Lanisters is Sansa? None, but marriaging the gay guy's hot sister would be bring significant advantage.

(2) Jayme, keeps harassing the tough female knight and she finale agrees to fight him. She wins and seriously injures him, but doesn't kill him. He decides to agree to freeing Sansa. Sansa is promised to one of Joffery's guards, which horrifies her. Before the marriage, Jayme lives up to the oath and helps her escape, but not before she poisons Joffery's food, killing Joffery and the Queen. Joffery younger brother takes over and Cersi has her puppet king. 

(3) Tyrion might not get the respect of the nobles, but his leadership on during the siege gets the respect of the common people (and Tywin)!

(4) Robb Stark breaks the oath and marries the nurse. The old man who oath was broken, sends assassins, who successful kill Robb!

(5) Dary, who the hell knows. 

(6) Arya, decides not to return home and instead runs off with Gentry.

(7) I stick by my prediction above on Snowe


----------



## strollingbones

Zander said:


> I think they did a fairly good job at recreating the "battle of the Blackwater" given the time constraints of the show.
> 
> We were able to see Joffrey (whom we all loathe!) cower like the yellow bellied coward that we all know he is and run to his Mommy in the heat of battle; We saw Tyrion step up- WAY UP! and show the kind of leadership that makes us love him so much (despite his treacherous, whoring ways!); And we had front row seats for watching the sinister and twisted treachery of Cercei- willing to kill her youngest son! How low will that bitch go?!!
> 
> I also liked seeing Sandor Clegane (the "dog"- didn't they call him the "hound" in the books?) showing his fear of "fire" , saying "Fuck the King", and then letting Sansa know he will protect her.  He became a much deeper, more realistic character in this episode.
> 
> I would have liked to see at least a few minutes of the meeting where Tywin convinces Renly's forces to join him.....seeing how that was the key to the victory over Stannis.
> 
> All in all, it was a good episode - but the shows really should be 90-120 minutes long. Also the season is far too short! I want more!!!




all good points....but leaving stuff out here and there...is gonna mess up the future....


----------



## GHook93

Zander said:


> And we had front row seats for watching the sinister and twisted treachery of Cercei- willing to kill her youngest son! How low will that bitch go?!!


She sure showed her sinster side when badgering Sansa and belittling Tyrion's secret women.

However,  I don't think it was out sinsterness or treachery that she was going to murder her young son, rather it was out of mercy. The drink would have made his death quick and painless. If the city had fallen, his inevitable death would have been much worse.





Zander said:


> I also liked seeing Sandor Clegane (the "dog"- didn't they call him the "hound" in the books?) showing his fear of "fire" , saying "Fuck the King", and then letting Sansa know he will protect her.  He became a much deeper, more realistic character in this episode.


I loved that scene also. The Hound is a great character. I wonder where he goes from here!



Zander said:


> I would have liked to see at least a few minutes of the meeting where Tywin convinces Renly's forces to join him.....seeing how that was the key to the victory over Stannis.


Might have been an interesting one. Correct me if I am wrong, but they made some type of deal, such as marrying away the younger Barthone brother's widow to Joffery! I think that was foreshadowed when she told Littlefinger, "Not a Queen, THE Queen!"


----------



## strollingbones

oooooo no you dont ghook.....i said nothing about your predictions.....(ghook is giving me a bit of a hard time about his predictions being more right than i allowed in rep)

the code of honor.. says nothing......i simply said.....you know nothing ghook

but since you arent reading the books....you dont get it lol


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> oooooo no you dont ghook.....i said nothing about your predictions.....(ghook is giving me a bit of a hard time about his predictions being more right than i allowed in rep)
> 
> the code of honor.. says nothing......i simply said.....you know nothing ghook
> 
> but since you arent reading the books....you dont get it lol



I wish I could pick up the books and read them. But I am stuck reading private law books and statutes. 

Books are ALWAYS better than the movie or show, but only some many hours in the day!


----------



## strollingbones

o they are no easy read either.....i am still waiting on book 5.....i dont understand why he wouldnt let me have it while he was gone but no


----------



## SFC Ollie

I patiently await Book 5 in paperback form. Hard covers are difficult laying in bed. And that's where I do half of my reading.......


----------



## bodecea

Grace said:


> HBO: Game of Thrones: Homepage



Currently reading the books.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

300 pages into IV....What the fucking fuck do I fucking care about the fucking Greyjoys...Good fucking grief!

OK I'll say it here now, if he doesn't circle back to the Starks by Book VII, this is going to be a complete fucking jerkoff of a literary experience.

God do I miss Frodo


----------



## strollingbones

o frankie you sound like my son....keep reading.....and you care about the greyjoys


----------



## BDBoop

SFC Ollie said:


> I patiently await Book 5 in paperback form. Hard covers are difficult laying in bed. And that's where I do half of my reading.......



Same! That's why Kindle is my friend.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> o frankie you sound like my son....keep reading.....and you care about the greyjoys



Halfway through Book IV and I still say, Fuck the Greyjoys.


----------



## strollingbones

lol you are doing good...book 4 took me a while.....

book 5 is in paper back june 26th or so.....


----------



## strollingbones

do yall realize the season finale is tomorrow?  i didnt....







i iz sad


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Season Finale.

My wife, who didn't read the books, had to ask me a few times what was going on. I read the books and didn't feel I had any great knowledge because they've decided to take a route that looks like they will condense books 3-7 into the next season.  I loved the scene with Drogo, telling Dany that he'd tell the Great Stallion to "go fuck himself"

I liked Jager and Arya.

Robb got married to a non-Frey...ain't that something?


----------



## BDBoop

Did everybody in this thread get the SFC Ollie news?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/226732-sfc-ollie.html

Bones sent him book five.


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Greyjoy didn't find Bran and Rickon, so he killed the random children at the barn and presented a hoax in order to save face. Killing children will backfire on him. Always does. For the record I was correct!
> (2) Greyjoy is mistaken by the backing of his new found family. No one comes to his aid, yet he rallied the North in the Faux child murder.  Also Correct
> (3) Meanwhile, Bran and Rickon find willing and able allies and go back and take Winterfell killing every last one of Greyjoy's men in brutal fashion and the Boy's Wolves rip Greyjoy to pieces. Both children lose their childhood forever!  I am revising this one: The commander who sends his bastard takes Winterfell and Greyjoy is injured by lives, disowned by his blood family and hunted by his adopted family. The fate of Bran and Rickon is unknown, but the Starks believe them to be dead. OK wrong on so many accounts. That bastard takes Winterfell, but Greyjoy was betrayed by his own men (shouldn't have listened to that one asshole! Bran and Rickon's fate was known!
> (4) The Older Baratheon brother attacks from the sea. At first sight of all the ships Joffery hides like a coward and the city starts getting smashed. Tyrion takes charge as the Boy-King flees the city. Tyrion uses that secret weapon and wins the batttle which looked lost. I was close. Tyrion takes over from the beginning and used a secret weapon to help out in the beginning. And Joffery stayed longer than I predicted, but he still fled. I didn't see Tywin coming. I thought he was further away
> (5) Joffery took flight with the wrong men and they end up killing him. Wrong on this one.
> (6) Meanwhile, Tywin gets his first victory against the Robb and pushes him back, but in the battle Arya and Gentry escapes. Robb finds comfort in the arms of the nurse they keep showing and he quickly proposes to her, breaking the oath he made with one old guy. I was close here, Tywin gets his first victory but against Barthone bother, Arya and Gentry do escape, just in a different manner and Robb gets with the nurse and breaking his oath
> (7) Joffery's younger kinder brother takes over and is a finally the puppet king Cersi wanted. I still think this will happen, when Joffery gets killed
> (8) To Lady Starks dismay Sansa is now promised to the Littlefinger. Who says he will turn overs Sansa for Lady Stark's hand in marriage. How you like that twist? Could still happen!  The scene where Littlefinger is getting praised makes this more likely. Esp with him promising to help her escape. What better way then getting protect her.
> (9) Regardless of Tyrion's leadership that won the battle, Cersi pins Joffery's murder on Tyrion and Tyrion must go into hiding. It appears Tyrion isn't going to get any of the credit So heartless, not only did he not get any of the credit (nor Bron for that matter) they stripped him of his position, his power, stripped his allies of their power and paid off his small army of savages! I feel for the little guy, but I have a feeling he will bounce back!
> (10) A desperate Lady Stark then must make a risky deal with Jayme. She will release him if he agrees to free Sansa and kills Littlefinger. I called this, but maybe not to kill Littlefinger
> (11) Daryn seems to be in a tough spot in which she is forced to marry the Big Black guy in order to be Queen of Qarth. Which she agrees in order to get her dragons back, to which she gets her dragons back. However it's a planned manuver to become the sole ruler of the Qarth, to which she accomplishes when her knight kills the Black King. She rallies the city as their new Queen - the Mother of Dragons.  Then at the end of the season we see what appears to be shedded skin of the dragons and shadows of larger dragons making louder noises. She now has her army, ships, home base city and larger dragons! Whatever, I don't know where the Dary plotline is going. Wrong, so shoot me!
> (12) Jon Snowe is taken prisoner, but they have mercy on him for having mercy on the redhead. He ends up getting close to her and they fall in love with each other. He finally finds peace with himself. As he decides to leave the Knight-watch and start a life North of the wall with the red-head, the Knight-Watch attacks the village and kills nearly all of the red-head's people. Snowe's loyalty is questioned and he and the red-head are taken prisoner. Some happened and some could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Predictions:
> (1) I believe in battle the knight traveling with Tywin was the gay brother of the wife of the younger Barthone brother. I could be wrong, but it looked like him. His sister wants to be "The Queen." Maybe an arrangement to fight along side Tywin in exchange for marriage to Joffery? I mean marriage in Game of Throne land seems to be only for political advantage. What advantage is to that Lanisters is Sansa? None, but marriaging the gay guy's hot sister would be bring significant advantage. What a call! OK not a tough call after seeing the gay knight with Tywin
> 
> (2) Jayme, keeps harassing the tough female knight and she finale agrees to fight him. She wins and seriously injures him, but doesn't kill him. He decides to agree to freeing Sansa. Sansa is promised to one of Joffery's guards, which horrifies her. Before the marriage, Jayme lives up to the oath and helps her escape, but not before she poisons Joffery's food, killing Joffery and the Queen. Joffery younger brother takes over and Cersi has her puppet king.
> All could happen! I stick by it
> 
> (3) Tyrion might not get the respect of the nobles, but his leadership on during the siege gets the respect of the common people (and Tywin)!
> Maybe not Tywin, since he help strip him of his power, but the bald guy with no cock stated the people remind what he did!
> 
> (4) Robb Stark breaks the oath and marries the nurse. The old man who oath was broken, sends assassins, who successful kill Robb!
> I was told that Robb gets killed, but not how. I convince the Frey plays a huge roll when Cat Stark states Frey is a dangerous man to cross. I think the Frey sends message that he accepts the King of the North's decision and then ironically abushes as Robb is crossing the bridge heading home (the same bridge he made the oath to cross in the first place) and Robb is murdered.
> 
> (5) Dary, who the hell knows.
> Dary gets the boat she desires with the Qarth riches she now possesses. I think she still waits in order for her dragons to grow strength and to recruit an army!
> 
> (6) Arya, decides not to return home and instead runs off with Gentry.
> Wrong so far. I think she will eventually take up Jaquen's offer when she finds out Robb is murdered and become a deadly assassin!
> 
> (7) I stick by my prediction above on Snowe
Click to expand...

I am wrong, he gains respect when he kills his nighwatchman POW!


----------



## GHook93

I thought it was awesome. The story keeps evolving and getting better. Greyjoy was taken down and his humbling fate is left for next season. The Stark youngsters are alive. The Jaquen scene was very cool and foreshadowed what Arya will eventually become (Ollie you correct, might be the best character in the show). The heart goes out for Tyrion, but you know he will scheme his way back to the top in season 3. Robb makes all the right moves, but the one he makes for love is probably what gets him killed. The undead army was cool (I am a zombie freak), I can't wait for the showdown next season.  For some reason, I believe the Wildlings that Snow is with views the undead army as just as much of a threat as Snowe does. I think they assist the Nightswatch in that battle.

Lastly, Dary. That was awesome! Finally some bite to her bark. The creepy scorcer thought he led Dary into a trap in which he would inprison her for entirety, yet she turned the tables on killed him! Then she took the "King of Qarth" on locked him in the empty chamber. Leaving the Dary as the sole power in Qarth! Nice!

Best characters:
Major Ones:
Tyrion
Arya
Dary
Robb
Cat

Minor:
Bron
Jaquin
Hound


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They finally figured out that the characters have to explain shit that buried in the books. The scene where Jaqen tells Arya to meet him again on Braavos if she wants to become a Faceless Man (assassin) was something that's been needed for the past 2 seasons.

Finally!

Valar mogorulis


----------



## strollingbones

sometimes the series and book just exhaust me.....i was rather confused last night....and i read the damned books


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> sometimes the series and book just exhaust me.....i was rather confused last night....and i read the damned books



I called my nephew probably 100 pages into book one, whining. I couldn't tell anybody apart, the hopping viewpoint confused me, etc. He reassured me - keep going. It will be well worth it.

Yeah. He was right. But I had to re-read books 1-3 before he released four, and I probably should re-read at least four again before reading five. I doubt that I will though (and obviously, I haven't prioritized it because I have it on my Kindle and am only probably 20 pages in.)


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> sometimes the series and book just exhaust me.....i was rather confused last night....and i read the damned books



I am biting the bullet and going to find time to read it. My brother-in-law is lending me book 1. 

A movie is never better than the  book and since this is the best series to come along in a while, I am look foward to the book.


----------



## BDBoop

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the series and book just exhaust me.....i was rather confused last night....and i read the damned books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am biting the bullet and going to find time to read it. My brother-in-law is lending me book 1.
> 
> A movie is never better than the  book and since this is the best series to come along in a while, I am look foward to the book.
Click to expand...


We're gonna miss you, since we're likely to never see you again. Try to swing through and say hey. 

NOT joking.


----------



## bobgnote

Don't worry, boys and girls.  The author of the books was American.  So for Season 3, Larry the Cable Guy is gonna be Lord of Light.  Zorro World Peace threw that elbow and got hisself killed off, so that little, stocky, black pirate guy is gonna sail in and doink the light-skinned priestess, since Stannis was choking her like a chicken, and we know that ain't right.

There's fights, there's shaggy business, there's more fights.  Toilets are invented, and people read until they're contented.

About a week later, she gives birth to a shadow assassin, played by Eddie Griffin.  Eddie takes a few weeks, but he kills the crap out of everybody but Denaerys and her doggies, and she gets over on the Iron Throne, the end.  Of that season.

Everybody shags up a bunch of bastards, the whole thing repeats, until the inbred tards royally warm the planet, by the end of the song, and the ice melts, north of the wall.  The zombies become Zionists, and they develop a taste, for brains, and they move in on everybody's territory, for some good head, and to hell with the Torah.

Try to tell a zombie, 'hey, Arabs and Accadians and everybody descended from Abraham of Ur is a Semite,' zombies don't listen!  'Me zombie, me eat BRAINS!'  Assholes.  Try this, schmuckina the zombie lover of Roudy:

Neturei Karta - Orthodox Jews United Against Zionism

Jews Not Zionists


----------



## bobgnote

For season 4, the zombies and the inbred bastards bonk up a load of kids, they settle in the New World, they grow up stupid, they vote for Obamney, he wins, he fucks up in a sackrace, and Denaerys has to sick her dragons on the whole boatload.

Any ice they didn't melt in season 3 boils, and the seas become hot, and new inbred bastard-zombies have to breathe H2S, in water about 36 C.

Volcanoes erupt, and Larry has to move, to fantasyland, on Mars.  Denaerys and her doggies don't give a shit, since they don't burn the hell up, in all the fire.  But there's nothing to eat, so her dragons eat her and each other, and the last one chokes on a bone and flops.

I'm not a troll, bitches; I write stuff, which you read.


----------



## BDBoop

I read the last sentence, went a bit glazed over the rest of the inanities.


----------



## strollingbones

excuse me......i got called a troll...o the heartbreak....the heartbreak


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> excuse me......i got called a troll...o the heartbreak....the heartbreak



/pat-pat


----------



## Katzndogz

GHook93 said:


> I thought it was awesome. The story keeps evolving and getting better. Greyjoy was taken down and his humbling fate is left for next season. The Stark youngsters are alive. The Jaquen scene was very cool and foreshadowed what Arya will eventually become (Ollie you correct, might be the best character in the show). The heart goes out for Tyrion, but you know he will scheme his way back to the top in season 3. Robb makes all the right moves, but the one he makes for love is probably what gets him killed. The undead army was cool (I am a zombie freak), I can't wait for the showdown next season.  For some reason, I believe the Wildlings that Snow is with views the undead army as just as much of a threat as Snowe does. I think they assist the Nightswatch in that battle.
> 
> Lastly, Dary. That was awesome! Finally some bite to her bark. The creepy scorcer thought he led Dary into a trap in which he would inprison her for entirety, yet she turned the tables on killed him! Then she took the "King of Qarth" on locked him in the empty chamber. Leaving the Dary as the sole power in Qarth! Nice!
> 
> Best characters:
> Major Ones:
> Tyrion
> Arya
> Dary
> Robb
> Cat
> 
> Minor:
> Bron
> Jaquin
> Hound



Sole power in Qarth!  Then why take enough gold to get one boat and leave?  Use that power to raise an army with many boats while giving the dragons a time to grow.


----------



## bobgnote

strollingbones said:


> excuse me......i got called a troll...o the heartbreak....the heartbreak



Of course you got called 'troll,' Appalachian American dude.  You may remember, through your CRS-affected rants, you took the trouble to call me that, first.  I guess my prospective season outcomes, featuring 'inbred bastards' must have read like a family name or sumpn'.

Season 5:  _The planet cools down, lo and behold, and descendants of the pirates and H2S life-forms find the key, to the lockup, where Zorro World Peace and his Dothraki gf are stashed.  Turns out, that is a magic refrigamator, and out they step, unharmed but hungry.

They doink up a bunch more inbred bastards, and believe it or not, even though Mom and Dad had genetic variance, it doesn't take long, before war is on the menu.

They fuck.  They fight.  They screw up.  Somebody's mommy lets a killer go free, but instead of getting sassy, at his captor, taking him back home, they doink up a bunch more killers.  Eddie Griffin shadow and Stannis shadow both awake, from boredom-caused stasis.

The killing goes off the charts.  Eddie Griffin shadow killer eventually gets to the Shadow Throne, and he appoints faceless killer Jaqon/Valor/etc. as Faceman of the King, played by Andrew Dice Clay.  Larry the Cable Guy comes back from Mars, and he starts a cult, with more than one priestess, so lotsa killers can smoke out.

Hot-dogs are re-invented, and everybody dies, of atherosclerosis and potassium accumulation, after a hella picnic.  Except for Eddie Griffin, Stannis-shadow, and the little shadies.  This may mean there's a season 6._


----------



## BDBoop

Why are *you* trolling?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ignore him.

I can already see that Book 5 is taking some very interesting twists and turns.


----------



## BDBoop

How long has it been since you read 4, Ollie? Are you finding it difficult to remember from 3 & 4, where you are at in 5?


----------



## jillian

BDBoop said:


> Why are *you* trolling?



Who is that wacko?


----------



## BDBoop

jillian said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are *you* trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that wacko?
Click to expand...


I know not?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Im on vacation atm, son gave me his book V about 250 pages deep into it.

Need a playbill as usual


----------



## jillian

BDBoop said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are *you* trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that wacko?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know not?
Click to expand...


are you not sure?


----------



## jillian

BDBoop said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the series and book just exhaust me.....i was rather confused last night....and i read the damned books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am biting the bullet and going to find time to read it. My brother-in-law is lending me book 1.
> 
> A movie is never better than the  book and since this is the best series to come along in a while, I am look foward to the book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're gonna miss you, since we're likely to never see you again. Try to swing through and say hey.
> 
> NOT joking.
Click to expand...


I just started book 1. i love it so far. i really like Daenerys Targaryen.
I also found this:

Daenerys Targaryen - A Wiki of Ice and Fire


----------



## SFC Ollie

BDBoop said:


> How long has it been since you read 4, Ollie? Are you finding it difficult to remember from 3 & 4, where you are at in 5?



I pretty much remember the story as a whole. I do tend to forget which book so and so did this or that......


----------



## BDBoop

jillian said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that wacko?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you not sure?
Click to expand...


I am clueless.

/dejected


----------



## Liberty

Some of you might get a kick out of this... oh and Grace just use torrents thats what I do. Just be sure to scan each file with virus detection software before you open it. 

Game of Thrones Cut Off George Bush's Head - IGN


----------



## SFC Ollie

Liberty said:


> Some of you might get a kick out of this... oh and Grace just use torrents thats what I do. Just be sure to scan each file with virus detection software before you open it.
> 
> Game of Thrones Cut Off George Bush's Head - IGN



I wonder if Georgie has seen this yet...........


----------



## bobgnote

BDBoop said:


> Why are *you* trolling?


*1.  I'm not trolling, girlie cartoon icon;
2.  I watch GOT.  I should have read A Song of Fire and Ice, but I don't like to read novels;
3.  I read tech stuff on AGW and other subjects, and the wingpunks chased me over here, where you guys need to get a clue, that ice above the wall will melt, by the refrain, as sure as Hadrian was a monster;
4.  Eddie Griffin needs to work, so I'm plugging him;
5.  More Americans need to work, exceeding the severed GW Bush head, on a stick, so I'm plugging away;
6.  George R.R. Martin is an American, most of GOT-actors are English, so what is so anti-Boop-cartoons, about more Americans, since after a couple of years of WWII, over there went the Americans, and into the neo-imperialist agenda went American military industry.  Ripoff, inc.'s Lennon gets to singing: "The British Army had just won the war . . .," so what is your cartoon problem?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AGW is melting the Wall

Got it


----------



## BDBoop

CrusaderFrank said:


> AGW is melting the Wall
> 
> Got it



Did anything s/h/it just said make any kind of sense?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> AGW is melting the Wall
> 
> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anything s/h/it just said make any kind of sense?
Click to expand...


Never.

He has to cut and paste entire AGW papers to think he's making sense.

Best if we ignore him especially in this thread


----------



## bobgnote

CrusaderFrank said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> AGW is melting the Wall
> 
> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anything s/h/it just said make any kind of sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> He has to cut and paste entire AGW papers to think he's making sense.
> 
> Best if we ignore him especially in this thread
Click to expand...


_*And what part about linked articles by scientists is irrelevant, at appropriate environment threads, Crosstard and Cartoonsis?  Crosstard, you look at queer porn, so you don't paste anything.

GOT is a fantasy, so I won't paste AGW stuff.  Maybe by the time Daenerys gets her doggies all hot, we'll see some melt-down, on HBO.*_


----------



## bobgnote

Spartacus: Vengeance will get back on, to help ease the jones.

Meanwhile, I barely noticed, how a GW Bush effigy got hisself staked, until I was watching news, and ManicStankyNutbagBeeyatchCompany girlie dissed GOT for staking the GW effigy.  Never mind how GW pranked Congress, with a lying Iraqi informant, to go after Saddam!  Never mind the inbreeding!  Send in the bastard squad!  Somebody stake out HBO!  I bet Fox bitched this out, too.

Daddy was chief of the CIA, so he had to know Saddam was an asset in 1958.  So Daddy gets cold feet on the road to Basra, but then he tells the Iraqis to revolt, who died in droves, not knowing what pranksters that family gives the world, and Saddam kills loads, without getting bombed, UNTIL along comes GW, with the lies, to Congress.  What a circle-jerk.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yipWt3z0D1g]"Game of Thrones" Used Model of George W. Bush's Head in Gruesome Scene - YouTube[/ame]

Earlier: 'Game of Thrones' -- Sorry for Putting George W. Bush's Head on a Spike : TMZ

I told you all it's time for some Americans to get it on, in the game!  Turns out, there was George R.R. and GW, working for a living.  And where were you other Americans?

Bitching, moaning, and wanking.  Some were bonking.  You guys could work for HBO.

George R. R. Martin's Official Website

A Wiki of Ice and Fire


----------



## bobgnote

*I didn't think anybody could get me to read another damn novel.  Watching GOT might get'r'done.  Season three has all kinda nasties, from A Storm of Swords:*

'Game of Thrones' Season 3 Will Be Worth the Wait & Here's Why | The Stir

Since the plot is so jam-packed, the third season may even be split up into two parts. I say the more attention they can pay to this story, the better! EW has also come out with new characters for season 3, and here are five things I'm looking forward to seeing most. 

1.  The Red Wedding- you betcha, making amends is dangerous, when you try to
2.  More Zombies and Samwell- what about Samwell isn't just more than a mouthful
3.  Jaime and Brienne- turns out my jokie Season X wasn't that far off
4.  The Unsullied- dragon lady gets over, again
5.  Tyrion and Sansa- cut across, shorty; Sansa can't get away, from the look of things, but Tyrion is going to eat shit, despite being a wee man who gets his wee-wee in there

---------------

'Game of Thrones' Season 3 New Characters Revealed - Forbes

[Jojen and Meera Reed] havent been written out, Benioff says. Its important to point out that that we have the largest cast on television right now. We introduced dozens of new characters in season two. If you hurl 300 characters at an audience, the story collapses under the weight of too many faces, too many names, and too many subplots. We need to be just as mindful of the audience members who have never read the books as we are of the readers; the series will fail if we only appeal to those who already know the characters. So we try to be parsimonious about how many new roles we introduce to the story and when we introduce them.

Good to know and, frankly, very understandable. Ive also had my worries about the speed at which season 2 pushed through the story, but that should be diminished for the third book which occupies both seasons 3 and 4.

EW.com has a list of other characters added, including Mance Rayder, Beric Dondarion, and the Tullys (Edmure and Brynden.) They dont list Ramsay Snow, but they do note that the list is incomplete. Since weve already heard the bastard of Bolton referenced in the show, I think its safe to assume hell be there. Whether thats a good thingwell that depends on what you thought of the fifth book.

Also, Ive missed out on blogging the last two episodes of the show but Ill definitely have final thoughts on the last episode and this season next Monday.

This past week I wasnt doing much better than Tyrion. Okay, I had the flu and was curled up in bed trying to break a fever, and hed been smacked down by a Kingsguard in the middle of an epic battle for the future of Westeros. But still, not really a great condition for blogging.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Finished Boo 5 last night (Thank you again bones) And all i can say about it is that I did not see alot of that coming. I am shocked at some surprised with others, and saddened by yet others.......

Can't say I'm disappointed though.........


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SFC Ollie said:


> Finished Boo 5 last night (Thank you again bones) And all i can say about it is that I did not see alot of that coming. I am shocked at some surprised with others, and saddened by yet others.......
> 
> Can't say I'm disappointed though.........



Book V blows.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm enjoying it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> I'm enjoying it.



famous last words.


----------



## BDBoop

Y'know Frank - I actually enjoy books even when they don't go my way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> Y'know Frank - I actually enjoy books even when they don't go my way.



Let's talk when you're done with Book V hmmmkay?


----------



## BDBoop

Let's not, alrighty?


----------



## MikeK

I truly enjoy watching _Game of Thrones_ and I look forward to the next season but I haven't the slightest idea of what is going on or who is who.  All I know is I used to dislike the little fellow but now I like him and I really despise the boy king and I hope he ends up being boiled or fried.  

The writers' technique seems to be endless surprises, which is what keeps me spinning.  As soon as something appears to be moving in a fixed direction they pull the rug out and introduce something completely new and different.  

So I just let it roll.


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Boo 5 last night (Thank you again bones) And all i can say about it is that I did not see alot of that coming. I am shocked at some surprised with others, and saddened by yet others.......
> 
> Can't say I'm disappointed though.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book V blows.
Click to expand...


Book 5 was fine.  I'm enjoying the series, but like some other fantasy series I've read (Wheel of Time!) it takes too damn long.  Might be a good idea to not read this kind of thing until it's completed.


----------



## bobgnote

"What is Dead Will Never Die" was repeated, Sunday night, so be on the lookout, for a complete re-broadcast, of all episodes.


----------



## bodecea

Started on Book 5 last nite.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm 35% of the way through.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Montrovant said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Boo 5 last night (Thank you again bones) And all i can say about it is that I did not see alot of that coming. I am shocked at some surprised with others, and saddened by yet others.......
> 
> Can't say I'm disappointed though.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book V blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Book 5 was fine.  I'm enjoying the series, but like some other fantasy series I've read (Wheel of Time!) it takes too damn long.  Might be a good idea to not read this kind of thing until it's completed.
Click to expand...


I've heard that he needs 2 more books, 1,500 pages each to start to bring the saga to a conclusion.


----------



## BDBoop

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5555987-post21.html


----------



## Liberty

Ygritte is a hottie


----------



## SFC Ollie

CrusaderFrank said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Book V blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book 5 was fine.  I'm enjoying the series, but like some other fantasy series I've read (Wheel of Time!) it takes too damn long.  Might be a good idea to not read this kind of thing until it's completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard that he needs 2 more books, 1,500 pages each to start to bring the saga to a conclusion.
Click to expand...


I do believe it was planned for 7 books....


----------



## Liberty

Yeah 7 total he confirmed that is all there will be. MAYBE spin offs (maybe a prequel?) but only 7 in main series.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Liberty said:


> Yeah 7 total he confirmed that is all there will be. MAYBE spin offs (maybe a prequel?) but only 7 in main series.



I can see all kinds of room for spin offs......... Different characters in different cities or castles... From the story of some unnamed (so far) knight to the adventures of a kitchen wench.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I said it before, if he did he version of "The Godfather" Vito, Michael, Sonny and even Freddo would all be dead, but we'd get 600 pages on the fat chick Sonny was fucking.

Sure, it's a novel, I get it, but have a fucking point and don't be afraid to have an ending


----------



## BDBoop

Maybe this just isn't your kind of series, Frank.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> Maybe this just isn't your kind of series, Frank.



I was going to drop it after the Red Wedding but was encouraged to continue because it gets better.

It doesn't


----------



## BDBoop

Sorry about that, seriously.


----------



## bobgnote

_A SONG OF FIRE AND ICE is probably warmist propaganda, *Crosstard*.  You don't have to keep dissing the media.  You'll forget what happened, in the books, by the time the next season gets on.

We keep having to explain CO2 + H2O ~~~~> H2CO3 ~~~~> H+ CaCO3-, again, and again, and again, and finally, you read Wikipedia, and you made some off-the-wall remark, disdaining oceanic acidification, which indicated you couldn't read or understand Trakar's posts or Wikipedia, so why bother telling us, how you didn't like a book, again, and again, and again, you idiot?  

The fucking ice will melt, if you sing a song, *Crosstard*, since you're such a hot musician . . . and you sure are a smokin' idiot._


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bobgnote said:


> _A SONG OF FIRE AND ICE is probably warmist propaganda, *Crosstard*.  You don't have to keep dissing the media.  You'll forget what happened, in the books, by the time the next season gets on.
> 
> We keep having to explain CO2 + H2O ~~~~> H2CO3 ~~~~> H+ CaCO3-, again, and again, and again, and finally, you read Wikipedia, and you made some off-the-wall remark, disdaining oceanic acidification, which indicated you couldn't read or understand Trakar's posts or Wikipedia, so why bother telling us, how you didn't like a book, again, and again, and again, you idiot?
> 
> The fucking ice will melt, if you sing a song, *Crosstard*, since you're such a hot musician . . . and you sure are a smokin' idiot._



The Wall will melt not because of Horn of Joramon, but because of Global Warming.  

Got it.

The Bay of Seals is suffering from "ocean acidification" in an impossible chemical reaction that drop the pH 30%.

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

No matter how many times you post it, no matter how many different forums you post it under, your "Ocean acidification" has been busted for the fraud it is.


----------



## bobgnote

CrusaderFrank said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A SONG OF FIRE AND ICE is probably warmist propaganda, *Crosstard*.  You don't have to keep dissing the media.  You'll forget what happened, in the books, by the time the next season gets on.
> 
> We keep having to explain CO2 + H2O ~~~~> H2CO3 ~~~~> H+ CaCO3-, again, and again, and again, and finally, you read Wikipedia, and you made some off-the-wall remark, disdaining oceanic acidification, which indicated you couldn't read or understand Trakar's posts or Wikipedia, so why bother telling us, how you didn't like a book, again, and again, and again, you idiot?
> 
> The fucking ice will melt, if you sing a song, *Crosstard*, since you're such a hot musician . . . and you sure are a smokin' idiot._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wall will melt not because of Horn of Joramon, but because of Global Warming.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> The Bay of Seals is suffering from "ocean acidification" in an impossible chemical reaction that drop the pH 30%.
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> No matter how many times you post it, no matter how many different forums you post it under, your "Ocean acidification" has been busted for the fraud it is.
Click to expand...


_The dope for A Dance With Dragons says the "fake" Horn of Joramun was destroyed.

Since you read the books, but you don't spell "Joramun" correctly, let's try out some formulas:

Inbreeding + bastards + royal scramble = fantasy world warming

Inbreeding + bastards + dog-humping + royal scam + dragon breath = 
accelerated fantasyland-warming

CrosstardPunk + dog-humping cannot explain basic chemistry.   Riiiiiiiight-wing idiot._


----------



## strollingbones

i finally got my hands on book 5....so far i like it.....

i am so sorry ollie..that is a heavy book.....i can see why you wanted it in paperback


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> i finally got my hands on book 5....so far i like it.....
> 
> i am so sorry ollie..that is a heavy book.....i can see why you wanted it in paperback



Well Bones, since I read it while sleeping in the recliner, it wasn't as dificult as lying on my side in bed. It was well worth the extra weight. I was surprised by some of it even more than the first books. And some of the surprises were great, others almost pissed me off.

Some characters i like where they are going and some I hate the direction they have taken. 

thank you again,,,,,,,,,

Now when is book 6 getting written? Can anyone make this guy get to work??????


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i finally got my hands on book 5....so far i like it.....
> 
> i am so sorry ollie..that is a heavy book.....i can see why you wanted it in paperback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bones, since I read it while sleeping in the recliner, it wasn't as dificult as lying on my side in bed. It was well worth the extra weight. I was surprised by some of it even more than the first books. And some of the surprises were great, others almost pissed me off.
> 
> Some characters i like where they are going and some I hate the direction they have taken.
> 
> thank you again,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Now when is book 6 getting written? Can anyone make this guy get to work??????
Click to expand...


Martin has apparently written quite a few other books before this series.  I haven't read them as of yet, but you could give them a try while you wait for book 6.


----------



## strollingbones

so far i like book 5..... i am only about 350 pages in.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> so far i like book 5..... i am only about 350 pages in.....



put it down and go read the instruction manual for the last piece of equipment you bought.

let me know when you get to the end.


----------



## strollingbones

o frankie...nothing will suit  you....in this election year


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kLSYTHQbm4]Hitler finds out about Ned Stark in Game of Thrones-SPOILER (english version).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> o frankie...nothing will suit  you....in this election year



You know I like you, Stroll trust me, put it down.  But you won't so we'll talk again when you get the the ending.


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> so far i like book 5..... i am only about 350 pages in.....



You've still got some surprises coming............


----------



## Sky Dancer

I'm just finishing the third book, I'm not sure my small, rural library has the others.  I've only seen Season One of the series.


----------



## FranklinS

The good guys can easily die. Surprises in store!


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## strollingbones

stop it stop it...frankie i am gonna finish it....i am 4 books in...why not....hell i made it thru 4

dont you dare tell me who dies....

they are having this big event at work this weekend....so i wont be able to read all day....and i have to stay to 6....


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## strollingbones

omg.....i just found out who reek is.......that is all ....lol...


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> omg.....i just found out who reek is.......that is all ....lol...



Another gotcha moment...............


----------



## strollingbones

okay up in the 700's and so far i like the book...frankie you are just being a grump......

i am so wrapped up in it right now ....i read most of the night and some of this morning...i will most likely begin to read again in a few


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> okay up in the 700's and so far i like the book...frankie you are just being a grump......
> 
> i am so wrapped up in it right now ....i read most of the night and some of this morning...i will most likely begin to read again in a few



LOL.

Chewing my tongue here.

Uh huh.

I'm just being a grump.

hmmm

Wonder what's got Frank so grumpy?


----------



## strollingbones

okay damn you....damn you...go on report me...for attacking you and all.....

o baby....i would attack you....i had a 20 yr old showing me his tats yesterday on his bronze nubile shaven chest....i was ashamed....lol but i digress

okay let me go read......i will be back in a few hours.....i have all this bottling i need to do lol


----------



## strollingbones

i read till i fell asleep lol i now know why my left hand hurts..that is a heavy book


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> i read till i fell asleep lol i now know why my left hand hurts..that is a heavy book



Told you...........


----------



## strollingbones

finished......not sure how i feel about it.....lol.....you just never know with these death scenes....

remember those shorts that they use to have in movies...where the hero falls into a pit and all.....but next week...he really doesnt fall...he makes the jump?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> finished......not sure how i feel about it.....lol.....you just never know with these death scenes....
> 
> remember those shorts that they use to have in movies...where the hero falls into a pit and all.....but next week...he really doesnt fall...he makes the jump?



Jon comes back as one of the Others?

Yeah, thanks for nothing.

Stannis? WTF! 5 books on Stannis and the Red Lady...for what?!


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox3LfrKc01g&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Game Of Thrones Season 3 Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

I can't wait for March 31st!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie

It can't come soon enough for me! I am totally hooked!


----------



## Gracie

The music in that link, Ollie, sounds like E.G. Posthumus.

edited to say I clicked the youtube link. It IS E.G. Posthumus. I love that composer!!! He did the theme for Cold Case Files, too. Song is called NARA.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzI9v_B4sxw]Game Of Thrones Season 3: Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

'Game Of Thrones' Trailer: Season 3 Gets Extended Look (VIDEO)


----------



## SFC Ollie

27 days.


----------



## Gracie

Bump for TOMORROW!!! Sunday Night!


----------



## boedicca

I am so jazzed!   Being stuck at home with a horrid cold, I've been having my own personal GOT marathon for the past two days.   It really is faboo!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Games of Thrones...not interested.

No thanks


----------



## boedicca

More for the rest of us!

Fantasy and dragons and knights in shining armor aren't for everyone - but this one is done Very Well.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

boedicca said:


> More for the rest of us!
> 
> Fantasy and dragons and knights in shining armor aren't for everyone - but this one is done Very Well.



I read Lord of the Rings about a billion times.  Too bad Martin never read it


----------



## boedicca

It's a different story arc.   I just hope Martin finishes the saga before he dies.  At the rate he's going, it will be 2030 before he's done.


----------



## SFC Ollie

No lie. It took forever for the 5th book to come out, and the TV series should be twice as long for each book....


----------



## boedicca

I think they've done a pretty good job of editing and script writing for the series.   

Books 4 and 5 in particular had Way Too Many characters, and didn't advance the story much.   Martin says he's not going to introduce anymore POV characters.  I hope he narrows the set of the ones he has already.


----------



## SFC Ollie

He has a tendency of narrowing the field in some very permanent ways..........


----------



## boedicca

Indeed he does...but no spoilers!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Never.........


----------



## CrusaderFrank

boedicca said:


> I think they've done a pretty good job of editing and script writing for the series.
> 
> Books 4 and 5 in particular had Way Too Many characters, and didn't advance the story much.   Martin says he's not going to introduce anymore POV characters.  I hope he narrows the set of the ones he has already.



^^^ Ding ding ding 

WE have a winna!!!


----------



## Dot Com

never heard of it until today when I saw this (because I choose not to own a tv) 'Game of Thrones' vs. 'The Walking Dead': Which show reigns supreme? - The Clicker (pos-rep feature located in upper right of post  )


----------



## Gracie

I HATE the Walking Dead. I am SO SICK of zombies!!!!

Game of Thrones RULES. Pun intended. lol

You need to get a mini dvd player, Dot Com, and watch it. Or..read the books.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> It's a different story arc.   I just hope Martin finishes the saga before he dies.  At the rate he's going, it will be 2030 before he's done.



I already went through that with Robert Jordan.  Admittedly, Jordan had a disease which led to his death, and he prepared for it by getting as many outlines and notes/dictation done as he could for the author that followed, but it was still annoying, in a very tragic way, that the series wasn't completed by the original author.

While I am unaware of any such issues with Martin, the man is NOT young.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> I think they've done a pretty good job of editing and script writing for the series.
> 
> Books 4 and 5 in particular had Way Too Many characters, and didn't advance the story much.   Martin says he's not going to introduce anymore POV characters.  I hope he narrows the set of the ones he has already.



2 seasons of the show complete, and I'm STILL unconvinced I'd enjoy it if I hadn't read the books.  It often seems to me that they are forced to shorten or skip too much, and it ends up leaving the characters too thin.  If I hadn't read the books, would I really understand at all why they do many of the things they do?

As far as too many characters, and specifically PoV characters, in the books....yeah, he went a bit overboard.  Still, I continue to love the series, and I read them fast enough that the many characters don't usually get confusing.


----------



## MikeK

I tuned in to _Game Of Thrones_ somewhere in the middle of Season Two.  Because of my late arrival I was totally confused by everything I'd seen and so I dismissed the series as pointless childish fantasy.  But all the positive attention and commentary this series received caused me to look more closely, so I went to HBO-GO, started Season Two from the beginning, and soon came to enjoy it.  

_Game Of Thrones_ is a well-made, thoroughly enjoyable series and I look forward to the beginning of Season Three tomorrow night.  HBO showed a brief preview tonight and the cello stacatto theme music was a very welcome sound.


----------



## Gracie

Back to back episodes all day today on tv. I am watching them all...to refresh my memory for tonight's new season!!


----------



## GHook93

Great opening episode.


----------



## SFC Ollie

But i want moooooore.................


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> Back to back episodes all day today on tv. I am watching them all...to refresh my memory for tonight's new season!!



I did the same thing.

It looks like there is a set up for Joffrey to change his ways and Margery to bring out his gentler side AND cause a major rift between Joffrey and Cercei.    Clearly his loyalties are beginning to shift.    Cat fight between Margery and Cercei.


----------



## Wolverine1984

I don't get it, why do people hate Sansa?

Sure she was a bit snobby at first, but now when she figured out what's what I think she's quite a likable character.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Who hates Sansa? I pity her....


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Who hates Sansa? I pity her....



I hate Sansa.  Hate hate hate.  Whiny, stuck up little bitch.  

I don't know how much is the show and how much is the books, but she reminds me of the daughter from the show 24.  A character that, when shown, takes away from an otherwise compelling story.  

It also doesn't help that the actress they used for her doesn't seem age-appropriate.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Montrovant said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who hates Sansa? I pity her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Sansa.  Hate hate hate.  Whiny, stuck up little bitch.
> 
> I don't know how much is the show and how much is the books, but she reminds me of the daughter from the show 24.  A character that, when shown, takes away from an otherwise compelling story.
> 
> It also doesn't help that the actress they used for her doesn't seem age-appropriate.
Click to expand...


Have you read all the books?


----------



## gallantwarrior

I read the books but so long ago I only remember vague bits from the story.  There were only three books when I read them, too.  I have the first two seasons on DVD and will tell you, it definitely helps to be able to watch each episode after the previous.  There are lots of little plot twists that get lost between seasons, too.  My daughter is a great fan of both the books and the HBO series.  She keeps me up-to-date on the differences and additional information from the books that you don't get in the show.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Recapping the books:

If you like a character, kiss them goodbye

If you think you're reached the end of the map, the next chapter brings yet another country

We have a one sentence clue that Petyr Baelish started the whole ball rolling, but we still don't know why

Greyjoy's Second Uncle Valerion and his Magician are far far far more important than Stannis, who grits his teeth a lot, and the Red Lady. Yeah, I know, I couldn't fucking believe it either

I'm not watching the new season


----------



## gallantwarrior

CrusaderFrank said:


> Recapping the books:
> 
> If you like a character, kiss them goodbye
> 
> If you think you're reached the end of the map, the next chapter brings yet another country
> 
> We have a one sentence clue that Petyr Baelish started the whole ball rolling, but we still don't know why
> 
> Greyjoy's Second Uncle Valerion and his Magician are far far far more important than Stannis, who grits his teeth a lot, and the Red Lady. Yeah, I know, I couldn't fucking believe it either
> 
> I'm not watching the new season



And why does Daenerys have _three_ dragons?


----------



## SFC Ollie

gallantwarrior said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recapping the books:
> 
> If you like a character, kiss them goodbye
> 
> If you think you're reached the end of the map, the next chapter brings yet another country
> 
> We have a one sentence clue that Petyr Baelish started the whole ball rolling, but we still don't know why
> 
> Greyjoy's Second Uncle Valerion and his Magician are far far far more important than Stannis, who grits his teeth a lot, and the Red Lady. Yeah, I know, I couldn't fucking believe it either
> 
> I'm not watching the new season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why does Daenerys have _three_ dragons?
Click to expand...


Why not?


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who hates Sansa? I pity her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Sansa.  Hate hate hate.  Whiny, stuck up little bitch.
> 
> I don't know how much is the show and how much is the books, but she reminds me of the daughter from the show 24.  A character that, when shown, takes away from an otherwise compelling story.
> 
> It also doesn't help that the actress they used for her doesn't seem age-appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read all the books?
Click to expand...


I have.  I don't recall Sansa ever becoming anything but a whiny, spoiled brat, despite all that happens to her.  She improves from the way she was at first, but still, that seems to be the core of her character.


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> Recapping the books:
> 
> If you like a character, kiss them goodbye
> 
> If you think you're reached the end of the map, the next chapter brings yet another country
> 
> We have a one sentence clue that Petyr Baelish started the whole ball rolling, but we still don't know why
> 
> Greyjoy's Second Uncle Valerion and his Magician are far far far more important than Stannis, who grits his teeth a lot, and the Red Lady. Yeah, I know, I couldn't fucking believe it either
> 
> I'm not watching the new season



For someone who seems to hate the books as much as you do, you sure read a lot of them and continue to discuss it a lot!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'll give you that she has a lot yet to learn......


----------



## gallantwarrior

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recapping the books:
> 
> If you like a character, kiss them goodbye
> 
> If you think you're reached the end of the map, the next chapter brings yet another country
> 
> We have a one sentence clue that Petyr Baelish started the whole ball rolling, but we still don't know why
> 
> Greyjoy's Second Uncle Valerion and his Magician are far far far more important than Stannis, who grits his teeth a lot, and the Red Lady. Yeah, I know, I couldn't fucking believe it either
> 
> I'm not watching the new season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why does Daenerys have _three_ dragons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...


How many dragons can one dragon rider ride?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Montrovant said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recapping the books:
> 
> If you like a character, kiss them goodbye
> 
> If you think you're reached the end of the map, the next chapter brings yet another country
> 
> We have a one sentence clue that Petyr Baelish started the whole ball rolling, but we still don't know why
> 
> Greyjoy's Second Uncle Valerion and his Magician are far far far more important than Stannis, who grits his teeth a lot, and the Red Lady. Yeah, I know, I couldn't fucking believe it either
> 
> I'm not watching the new season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who seems to hate the books as much as you do, you sure read a lot of them and continue to discuss it a lot!
Click to expand...


I know

I started with the Series too. It took me like 8 tries to watch the first episode without falling asleep. Once I got into it I read the books -- all 5. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kLSYTHQbm4]Hitler finds out about Ned Stark in Game of Thrones-SPOILER (english version).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why does Daenerys have _three_ dragons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many dragons can one dragon rider ride?
Click to expand...


Good question, but as of now she has 2 knights in her Queens Guard...


----------



## gallantwarrior

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many dragons can one dragon rider ride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question, but as of now she has 2 knights in her Queens Guard...
Click to expand...


Ah, yes, but only a Targaryen can ride a dragon.


----------



## SFC Ollie

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many dragons can one dragon rider ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, but as of now she has 2 knights in her Queens Guard...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, but only a Targaryen can ride a dragon.
Click to expand...


hmmmm.......

So it is believed........


----------



## Katzndogz

I've been reading the books.  I'm on three right now.  So far the only character I like is Tyrion.   Jaime is the most sympathetic.  But something just happened to him.  It will be a few more chapters before I find out what.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You have a long way to go. The halfman is an interesting character, and his story has far to go yet...

Jaime is a fool.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Yeah, I like Tyrion best so far, too.  At least in the series he seems to be one of the few who has some sense, and humor.


----------



## Katzndogz

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many dragons can one dragon rider ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, but as of now she has 2 knights in her Queens Guard...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, but only a Targaryen can ride a dragon.
Click to expand...


Anne McCaffrey might have something to say about that!


----------



## Montrovant

Katzndogz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, but as of now she has 2 knights in her Queens Guard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, but only a Targaryen can ride a dragon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anne McCaffrey might have something to say about that!
Click to expand...


I was actually thinking I should go read the first few Pern books just the other day.  I read one or two in the middle, but never the beginning books.

As far as the GoT dragons, who says they all need to be ridden?  She could ride one and the other two follow.  Besides, I expect they will all be needed to fight the others.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Love Anne McCaffrey


----------



## Gracie

Oiy. Jamie got some comeuppance! But I wish it was Joffrey. I so hate that dweeb and can't wait for his downfall. Jamie is kinda like Gollum. Love to hate him but still love to see him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I watched the last episode...this Book 3 pre-Red Wedding stuff seems like ancient history to me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gracie said:


> Oiy. Jamie got some comeuppance! But I wish it was Joffrey. I so hate that dweeb and can't wait for his downfall. Jamie is kinda like Gollum. Love to hate him but still love to see him.



Patience Gracie, patience.........


----------



## boedicca

gallantwarrior said:


> Yeah, I like Tyrion best so far, too.  At least in the series he seems to be one of the few who has some sense, and humor.




My favorites are Tyrion, Arya, Jon Snow, and Davos Seaworthy.

Jamie, Theon, and Sansa are less likable, but they develop in interesting ways - and have more character than one sees earlier in the series.


----------



## SFC Ollie

boedicca said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like Tyrion best so far, too.  At least in the series he seems to be one of the few who has some sense, and humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are Tyrion, Arya, Jon Snow, and Davos Seaworthy.
> 
> Jamie, Theon, and Sansa are less likable, but they develop in interesting ways - and have more character than one sees earlier in the series.
Click to expand...


There will be surprises you like and some you don't.......nuff said.....


----------



## Montrovant

I honestly don't remember what happens to a number of the characters anymore.  I find myself trying to remember where they are at the end of the last book (assuming they are still around) as I watch the show.

I doubt anyone else knew, but the guy that saved Theon in this episode used to star in the British show Misfits, which I think was great.


----------



## Gracie

I hope Sansa grows a pair.


----------



## Gracie

I have a hard time remembering some of the names. Like Davos. And is Tyrion the dwarf? I LOVE him! He cracks me up.


----------



## GHook93

Best Characters: Tyrion and Arya, Bron, Danny


----------



## GHook93

I think the minute the slave army is loyal to Danny, she turns them against the slave traders! I think that is why she wanted all 8K. Leave the city defenseless and she isn't giving up a dragon! I think she is disgusted by the slave trader and his heartless treatment of the slaves. I think the previews made that clear. 

I was missing the Walking Dead, but Game of Thrones easily makes up for that loss.


----------



## Montrovant

I think it's actually spelled Dany.


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like Tyrion best so far, too.  At least in the series he seems to be one of the few who has some sense, and humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are Tyrion, Arya, Jon Snow, and Davos Seaworthy.
> 
> Jamie, Theon, and Sansa are less likable, but they develop in interesting ways - and have more character than one sees earlier in the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be surprises you like and some you don't.......nuff said.....
Click to expand...



I've read all of the books, so no surprises for me except when the series veers from the storyline.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> I have a hard time remembering some of the names. Like Davos. And is Tyrion the dwarf? I LOVE him! He cracks me up.





Davos is The Onion Knight, wonderful character.

And yes, Tyrion is The Imp.


----------



## Gracie

I need to read the books. Soon as I can find some cheap used ones, I plan to do exactly that.


----------



## boedicca

GHook93 said:


> Best Characters: Tyrion and Arya, Bron, Danny





Bron is a creep, imo.


----------



## Gracie

I have that song in my head every morning. The GoT opening song. And it will stay there all day until I play some music to remove it.


----------



## boedicca

Me too.  I catch myself humming it sometimes!


----------



## Gracie

I wish Dani would hook up with whatshisname. The guy that is her adviser. Not too shabby to look at, and he loves her.

And I hope she does NOT give a dragon away and sic's it on that scummy guy she is buying the army from.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Bron is a sell sword and acts accordingly.......


----------



## Gracie

Trying to think who Bron is.


----------



## Gracie

Oh. Wait. Is he the Imps "bodyguard" guy? I like him...he cracks me up.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gracie said:


> Oh. Wait. Is he the Imps "bodyguard" guy? I like him...he cracks me up.



That's the guy......


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> I wish Dani would hook up with whatshisname. The guy that is her adviser. Not too shabby to look at, and he loves her.
> 
> And I hope she does NOT give a dragon away and sic's it on that scummy guy she is buying the army from.



That's actually a departure from the books, where Mormont is supposed to be a larger man.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Trying to think who Bron is.



Tyrion protector and friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior

GHook93 said:


> Best Characters: Tyrion and Arya, Bron, Danny



I don't know.  What little I have seen of Olenna Tyrell, I really like her.  She's a hard-as-diamonds, saucy old bitch.  Her lines are at least as good as Tyrion's.


----------



## Sarah G

I really like Daenerys over the last two epis and also Jon Snow, Tyrion Lannister.  The series is getting good but I just can't stand some of the violence.  

Jeezus..


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> I wish Dani would hook up with whatshisname. The guy that is her adviser. Not too shabby to look at, and he loves her.
> 
> And I hope she does NOT give a dragon away and sic's it on that scummy guy she is buying the army from.



She is up to something, I don't think she'd give up her dragon.  Heck, I even love those dragons.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> I really like Daenerys over the last two epis and also Jon Snow, Tyrion Lannister.  The series is getting good but I just can't stand some of the violence.
> 
> Jeezus..



don't ever watch Spartacus then....


----------



## Montrovant

Sarah G said:


> I really like Daenerys over the last two epis and also Jon Snow, Tyrion Lannister.  The series is getting good but I just can't stand some of the violence.
> 
> Jeezus..



That's actually a good thing about the show.  The books are part of a gritty, more 'real' type of fantasy that's become popular of late.  It's not the basic sword-and-sorcery story which has been the mainstay of the genre probably since Tolkein.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sarah G said:


> I really like Daenerys over the last two epis and also Jon Snow, Tyrion Lannister.  The series is getting good but I just can't stand some of the violence.
> 
> Jeezus..




There is plenty of violence coming yet, Sorry.............


----------



## Gracie

WOOHOOO!!! Dani kicked some BUTT!!!!!


----------



## martybegan

Montrovant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Daenerys over the last two epis and also Jon Snow, Tyrion Lannister.  The series is getting good but I just can't stand some of the violence.
> 
> Jeezus..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a good thing about the show.  The books are part of a gritty, more 'real' type of fantasy that's become popular of late.  It's not the basic sword-and-sorcery story which has been the mainstay of the genre probably since Tolkein.
Click to expand...


It is more "low" fantasy, where magic does exist, but it is mostly passive, and workable by a small amount of people. 

As compared to high fantasty, with its fireballs, and other flashy spells.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gracie said:


> WOOHOOO!!! Dani kicked some BUTT!!!!!



Was there ever any doubt? She is the mother of dragons after all......


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> WOOHOOO!!! Dani kicked some BUTT!!!!!



I agree, but I kind of saw that coming. She wasn't going to give up her dragons and that slave master was a true prick. I loved how she did it. Had the dragon burn the prick, then had the unsullies slaughter all the slave masters who did have a slave army to protect their kingdom anymore.

I loved how she won over their loyalty. She freed them all and then asked them to come fight with her. Looks like she will have a tough army now. She might even be able to get more  Dothraki to enlist in her army also!

I like where her story is going.

I have to say there wasn't even one week scene in this episode. Theon thinking he is saved to just be lead back to his torture chamber. As much as dislike him, I felt bad for him and wonder what will happen to him. 

The guy with no balls telling his tale of how he lost them and then showing how he got revenge, showed why he is a great character. 

The killing of the douche in village that rapes all his daughters couldn't have come any sooner!


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> WOOHOOO!!! Dani kicked some BUTT!!!!!



Didn't you already know that's what she was going to do?   I figured it out long before she did it.  It's what I would have done.    The set up was both her advisors telling her not to give her dragon up.


----------



## MikeK

Persistent _turnabout_ seems to be the way the tempo of suspense is retained in this series.  That is apparent in this episode in the humiliation and chopping off the hand of one (I can't recall the characters' names) who had been seen as a despicable but admirable villain.  There now is cause to pity him, forgive his former persona, and allow him opportunity to redeem himself by some final and heroic action, which seems to be forthcoming.  Even the big lesbian is showing concern for him.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Hey, that "big lesbian" kicks all the guys asses.  I'm not sure, but I think she does 'forgive' Jaime Lanister and he learns something about nobility from her.  You kind of see it coming, maybe they'll hook up?
I saw Danys' move with the dragon coming, too.  I especially liked when she turned around and started speaking in the slave master's language...after all the smack he talked about her!  And I still like Oleanna Tyrell.  That old dame's got some of the best lines and an attitude.


----------



## martybegan

gallantwarrior said:


> Hey, that "big lesbian" kicks all the guys asses.  I'm not sure, but I think she does 'forgive' Jaime Lanister and he learns something about nobility from her.  You kind of see it coming, maybe they'll hook up?
> I saw Danys' move with the dragon coming, too.  I especially liked when she turned around and started speaking in the slave master's language...after all the smack he talked about her!  And I still like Oleanna Tyrell.  That old dame's got some of the best lines and an attitude.



Big Lesbian? Didnt she have the hots for Renly Baratheon?


----------



## Gracie

She is not a lesbian. She is a big woman who is still a virgin and considers herself a warrior..and IS a warrior. And for that she is considered a lesbian????

head slap.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Here's the general rule: If Frank likes a character, they die


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> She is not a lesbian. She is a big woman who is still a virgin and considers herself a warrior..and IS a warrior. And for that she is considered a lesbian????
> 
> head slap.


What is wrong with being a lesbian?  I referred to her as such because I don't know her name and that is the clear impression I have of her.  She projects an entirely masculine persona.

If a male projects an entirely female persona I will perceive him to be a homosexual and, if I don't know his name, will refer to him as such.  Does that mean I am homophobic or hostile toward homosexuals?


----------



## gallantwarrior

martybegan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that "big lesbian" kicks all the guys asses.  I'm not sure, but I think she does 'forgive' Jaime Lanister and he learns something about nobility from her.  You kind of see it coming, maybe they'll hook up?
> I saw Danys' move with the dragon coming, too.  I especially liked when she turned around and started speaking in the slave master's language...after all the smack he talked about her!  And I still like Oleanna Tyrell.  That old dame's got some of the best lines and an attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Lesbian? Didnt she have the hots for Renly Baratheon?
Click to expand...


Hey, don't blame me, I put that in quotes for a reason...see the post I quoted!  Personally, I like to see more female warriors, they rock.


----------



## gallantwarrior

martybegan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that "big lesbian" kicks all the guys asses.  I'm not sure, but I think she does 'forgive' Jaime Lanister and he learns something about nobility from her.  You kind of see it coming, maybe they'll hook up?
> I saw Danys' move with the dragon coming, too.  I especially liked when she turned around and started speaking in the slave master's language...after all the smack he talked about her!  And I still like Oleanna Tyrell.  That old dame's got some of the best lines and an attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Lesbian? Didnt she have the hots for Renly Baratheon?
Click to expand...


Renly?  The gay guy?


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not a lesbian. She is a big woman who is still a virgin and considers herself a warrior..and IS a warrior. And for that she is considered a lesbian????
> 
> head slap.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with being a lesbian?  I referred to her as such because I don't know her name and that is the clear impression I have of her.  She projects an entirely masculine persona.
> 
> If a male projects an entirely female persona I will perceive him to be a homosexual and, if I don't know his name, will refer to him as such.  Does that mean I am homophobic or hostile toward homosexuals?
Click to expand...


I think her name on the show is Bria. To me, she is not homely as she is supposed to be according to the storyline. I find her exceptionally interesting. Then again, warrior women awe me anyway. Maybe because once upon a time, I was one too. Sigh.

Anyway...ok. I get what you are saying and why you said it. I am just saying she is not a lesbian...at least..not in the storyline. Yet. Who knows where all these characters will wind up? I hope Bria sticks around for awhile. And I hope some of her honor rubs off on Jamie.


----------



## Montrovant

Here name is Brienne (of Tarth).  Yes, she was in love with Renly.  Yes, he was gay (although I still don't think that was Martin's intent in the books).  

As to the episode, it was a good one.  They are writing Dany's scenes well.  I get the impression they are going to skip a lot of what goes on with her in the books, but we'll see.

Pretty much every character has good and bad qualities shown.  Very few are completely virtuous or villainous.  I think that's part of the appeal.  You rarely know, as the story progresses, if someone will remain a 'good guy' or 'bad guy', or if they will end up reversing roles.

I wonder why they decided to wait to introduce Meera and Jojen Reed?  I can understand some of the changes (no mention of green or frogs, etc.), but did they need to bring them into the story after Winterfell was burned?

Are they giving Margery Tyrell a bigger chunk of story than in the books?  I don't remember her involvement with Joffrey quite this way.

A lot of the enjoyment of watching this show, having read the books, is in just seeing what will or will not make the transition from print to film.


----------



## SFC Ollie

martybegan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that "big lesbian" kicks all the guys asses.  I'm not sure, but I think she does 'forgive' Jaime Lanister and he learns something about nobility from her.  You kind of see it coming, maybe they'll hook up?
> I saw Danys' move with the dragon coming, too.  I especially liked when she turned around and started speaking in the slave master's language...after all the smack he talked about her!  And I still like Oleanna Tyrell.  That old dame's got some of the best lines and an attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Lesbian? Didnt she have the hots for Renly Baratheon?
Click to expand...


That she did, she's no lesbian. just picky...........


----------



## Sarah G

Natalie Dormer (Margery Tyrell) is so good in these series.  I remember her as Anne Boleyn in The Tudors.  They probably are giving her a stronger role.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sarah G said:


> Natalie Dormer (Margery Tyrell) is so good in these series.  I remember her as Anne Boleyn in The Tudors.  They probably are giving her a stronger role.



I liked "The Tudors" too.  I just could not help thinking what a tacky, sleazy bunch they were, though.  I doubt such would happen nowadays.  Somehow, I don't see the obamas pimping off their daughters for some slight political gain.


----------



## Gracie

> Here name is Brienne (of Tarth).



Ah. Yes. Her name is very similar to my real one but I couldn't remember the exact way it was pronounced. Now I'm tr ying to remember who Renly is. So many characters to remember!

Never mind. I googled. he is the gay guy that died.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Here name is Brienne (of Tarth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Yes. Her name is very similar to my real one but I couldn't remember the exact way it was pronounced. Now I'm tr ying to remember who Renly is. So many characters to remember!
Click to expand...


Renly was the brother of Stannis and Robert.  He was also making a bid at becoming king of Westeros, but the red lady killed him with a shadow spell.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


> Here name is Brienne (of Tarth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Yes. Her name is very similar to my real one but I couldn't remember the exact way it was pronounced. Now I'm tr ying to remember who Renly is. So many characters to remember!
Click to expand...


Renly was Stannis Baratheon's brother, claimant to the throne, who was killed by Stannis' shadow son that the Red Lady bore him.  Brienne and Katlyn Stark were with Renly when he was killed and had to flee.


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant...aren't you the one that used to have that polar bear avie that made me smile every time I saw it?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here name is Brienne (of Tarth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Yes. Her name is very similar to my real one but I couldn't remember the exact way it was pronounced. Now I'm tr ying to remember who Renly is. So many characters to remember!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Renly was the brother of Stannis and Robert.  He was also making a bid at becoming king of Westeros, but the red lady killed him with a shadow spell.
Click to expand...


Dang, you're quick on the trigger!


----------



## Gracie

I don't hate Jaime as much as I did. 
With that said....tonight's show was kind of a yawner.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Montrovant...aren't you the one that used to have that polar bear avie that made me smile every time I saw it?



I've had bear avi's almost the entire time I've been on this site, and they are usually animated, and I prefer polar bears over other bear types.....so probably yes.


----------



## Gracie

It was a polar bear scooting along the ice with his head ON the ice. I think. I do know for sure it was a polar bear.


----------



## MikeK

I am enjoying _Game of Thrones_ but with a few exceptions I have no idea who any of the characters are or what side they are on.  I know the young girl who is dressed up like a peasant boy is the daughter of a good guy who was beheaded.  I know the little fellow is a member of the bad family but he's turned out to be pretty good.  Things keep changing so I've resigned to just follow along while being thoroughly confused.

I know the fellow whose hand was cut off deserved it because he pushed a small boy off a ledge which paralyzed him.  But I was surprised to see the big blond whom I'd thought was a lesbian flash this guy in the hot tub.  The writers' technique seems to be dynamically constant change.  Every time something good happens it's predictably followed by something bad and vice/versa.  

One thing I've learned -- never trifle with a little blond who keeps dragons.  Give her what she wants and be careful what you say.  

I look forward to next episode, but I can't say why.


----------



## Katzndogz

What I can't understand is why Circie doesn't want to marry Loras.  It's a match made in heaven.  She can keep his secret about being gay, and he can keep her secret about her relationship with Jamie.   They would be the happiest couple in Westeros.


----------



## Katzndogz

I am also reading the books.   But, I find that I often forget who the players are.  There are many and sometimes they don't show up again for a long time.   So I'm rereading the books too.


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> What I can't understand is why Circie doesn't want to marry Loras.  It's a match made in heaven.  She can keep his secret about being gay, and he can keep her secret about her relationship with Jamie.   They would be the happiest couple in Westeros.



Because they don't need ties to the Tyrells (Joffery already does that), they need it to the other clan!


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is why Circie doesn't want to marry Loras.  It's a match made in heaven.  She can keep his secret about being gay, and he can keep her secret about her relationship with Jamie.   They would be the happiest couple in Westeros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't need ties to the Tyrells (Joffery already does that), they need it to the other clan!
Click to expand...


Cercei is not as smart as she thinks she is. Her own father saw it.


----------



## Katzndogz

GHook93 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is why Circie doesn't want to marry Loras.  It's a match made in heaven.  She can keep his secret about being gay, and he can keep her secret about her relationship with Jamie.   They would be the happiest couple in Westeros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't need ties to the Tyrells (Joffery already does that), they need it to the other clan!
Click to expand...


Obviously Tywin intends that the Tyrells do not get to be in a stronger position by making marriage alliances outside of Lannister.   Particularly getting the loyalty of the North through a marriage with Sansa.   Poor girl, she has no idea how miserable a marriage to Loras would make her.   Margarey could tell her, but she wouldn't.  Her friendship with Sansa is purely self serving.  

Look for a Joffrey surprise real soon anyway.


----------



## Katzndogz

Did anyone NOT expect Danys to take the town?   That's why her advisors are no good.  They didn't see what she was doing.  They advised her not to trade the dragon, they advised her not to buy the whole Unsullied army.   I can't believe they could really be that stupid.  Anyone could see what she was up to.


----------



## GHook93

Bad move to kill to kill Kartark (or however you spell it). He lost half his army. Bolton appears to be set to betray Rob and serve him up to Tywin. Or maybe his hospitality to Jayme is fake. Doesn't seem so to me. 

Then going back to the lion's den with the Frey sounds like bad news. Olie once warned not to get to into a character, because they end up dead. Hope he isn't right with Rob.

Poor Sansa, her life is a pawn piece for people to play with who don't give a rat's ass about her. She could do worse than Tyrion, who seems to be the only one who truly has her best interests at heart.


----------



## SFC Ollie

That would be KarStark......And I mix up which book things happen in, but there are some quick plot changes coming, some you all will like some you won't..........


----------



## Katzndogz

Robb realized it was a mistake to kill Karstark but he didn't want to take the advice of the wimmin!  What do they know of war.  

Sansa is a silly girl who could not see Tyrion's worth.   She would be much more fortunate with Tyrion than with Joffrey or anyone else they could have paired her up with.  In the book, it wasn't Loras, but a Tyrell still at Highgarden, the cripple, Willas.   I guess they didn't want to add yet more characters to the show.   In the book, Cercie was also to marry Willas rather than Loras.  

It would have been an absolute joke on the whole of the Lannisters If Sansa had happily married Tyrion.


----------



## Gracie

Mike, I get confused on the names that go with the faces so when I am reading about GoT, I have a second window open on Google Images...so I can type in the name and place it on a face.

They talk about this show A LOT at survivorsucks. And they get in to the deep discussions. I read there to catch up and see what is coming with spoilers (always with a warning so nobody that doesn't want to see, can't unless they click the spoiler thingy). Took me an hour to read it last night and all the names....boy, google images came in handy!!

Whatever happens to Joffrey...I hope it is painful and he is embarassed and then dies. I hate him.


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and Sansa disgusts me as much as Circei does. One is a wimp, the other so power hungry she would sell out anyone and anything. Shudder at both of them.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Oh my god, someone stole the throne..........


----------



## Gracie

Bump for tonight!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

It is much more than interesting, If you have followed from the beginning, or read the books..


----------



## yidnar

SFC Ollie said:


> It is much more than interesting, If you have followed from the beginning, or read the books..


I have read every book in the series !! they are great !! one of the best epics of all time !!


----------



## SFC Ollie

yidnar said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is much more than interesting, If you have followed from the beginning, or read the books..
> 
> 
> 
> I have read every book in the series !! they are great !! one of the best epics of all time !!
Click to expand...


Now if he would just finish the last 2 books.............


----------



## Gracie

Tonight was boring.


----------



## gallantwarrior

It would be a lot more fun, watching the show if my buddy's GF wasn't such an airhead.  She keeps asking questions and declaring how confused she is.  Like when Tyrion and Cercei are discussing who has the worse deal, GF asks "Now, who are these people?"  Like, pay attention a little...sheesh.
I started reading the books again and find that so far, the show follows the book pretty closely.  Previews indicate a strong likelihood of a dragon sighting next week.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Haven't watched it yet...... Maybe I should........


----------



## GHook93

You almost feel sorry for Theon. I mean he is left to that sadistic little bastard.

Prediction: Roose has made a deal with Tywin (precisely why he is letting Jaime go) and assassinates Robb either in route to the Frey wedding or at the Frey wedding. Frey is the key. If he allies with Robb then Rob can carry on. If he doesn't then Robb is toast. Roose treatment and release of Jaime seems rather odd unless he is jumping ship.

Catelyn has become the most annoying on the show. She has some charisma, but her choices have doomed her family. First, shunning John Snowe, who had nothing to do with Ned's infidelity, drove him to the Night's Watch. John is sorely needed by Robb. Second, by taking Tyrion prison, by mistake I might add, she started a war with the Lanisters, in which Ned was injured in a battle with Jaime, which left him unable to defend himself and left her daughters in harms way. Third, not negotiating a better deal with Frey. Such as two daughters and not  Robb. Fourth by releasing Jaime. Worst of all her decision. His release didn't guarantee anything and put Brienne in peril and Robb at odds with his men.


----------



## boedicca

This season is quite excellent so far.    Theon is discovering that Karma is a Bastard.   

I especially like the friendship developing between Jamie and Brienne; and how the Grandmother Tyrell's character has been augmented.  She's fabulous.


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> Robb realized it was a mistake to kill Karstark but he didn't want to take the advice of the wimmin!  What do they know of war.


I think he realized it at the time, but he had to stay to his code of honor. He shouldn't have broken his vow to Frey, at least not yet. He should have kept them until the war was over. 



Katzndogz said:


> Sansa is a silly girl who could not see Tyrion's worth.   She would be much more fortunate with Tyrion than with Joffrey or anyone else they could have paired her up with.  In the book, it wasn't Loras, but a Tyrell still at Highgarden, the cripple, Willas.


She was just excited to be getting out of King's Landing and away from Joffrey. You can't blame her for that. Loras might have been gay, but he was a good looking gay and that fact was unknown to Sansa. You can't blame her for being upset when she is forced to marry Tyrion. Also in the book, wasn't his nose cut off? She also didn't want to marry a member of the family that is at war with her family and who have killed her father!



Katzndogz said:


> I guess they didn't want to add yet more characters to the show.   In the book, Cercie was also to marry Willas rather than Loras.


Probably


----------



## Katzndogz

It's unlikely that Sansa knew anything about "gay".   She sees a handsome gentlemanly knight.

I like the old Thorn Queen who called Loras a sword swallower from way back.  The best match there could possibly be is Cercie and Loras.   She will no longer be a brood mare, can have her beloved brother at her side, and Loras will be absolutely free to dally with whoever he chooses.    It's perfect.   And, if Cercie has more children from her brother, they will be heirs to Highgarden.  Although it's unlikely that the Tyrells thought that part through enough.


----------



## GHook93

Man was that a great episode. Jaime has turned from an arrogant prick to a very likable hero type. You actually root for him. I am glad how he came back and put his life in peril to save and free Brienne. Hopeful Lady Stark eventually rewards her for the boneheaded quest she sent these two on! The Bear scene was rather cool, Bart the Bear is always a great actor! He deserves some recognition from the academy, seriously!

All I can say is I completely forgot how much I loathed Theon for betraying Robb and wish his torment would end. Jezus castration! When ever his scenes come on I get nervous, because I hate medivel torture scenes (can't stand the sick and twisted hostel movies)!

Arya running right into the hands of the Hound. The Hound is not as dishonorable as Arya believes. It was Joffery who ordered the slaying of the baker's son. He actually protected Sansa when he didn't need to. He offered to free her during the raid on King's Landing by Stannis. He might help her back to Winterfell. 

Poor Gendry! Methink he is going to suffer the same fate as the bald advisor in King's Landing!

Robb's wife is smoking hot! Goos call. 

I was hoping Jaime was going to toss Locke into the Bear pit, something tells me Locke will be pleading for his life before seasons end.

Bolton is up to something! He has betrayed Robb by releasing Jaime. There has to be some assassination plot!

Ygritte is a great character and well casted. I hope she survives and her and Snowe go North of the Wall. 

Best parts of the episode: (1) Seeing the areal shots of Stannis destroyed fleet and (2) Joffery trying to play tough guy to which Tywin walks to the top of the stairs and looks and speaks down to the little shit putting him in his place!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Yeah, I liked the scene where Tywin put Joeffrey the Shit in his place, too.  You kind of saw that coming when Granpa strode into the throne room the way he did.

Is it me, or did that blue dress Dany had on make her look a bit heavier?  She's turning into one diamond-hard bitch...Not necessarily a bad thing, she's got a mission now.

You wonder whether Jaime and Brienne are gonna hook up?

I think being captured by the Hound is probably the best thing to happen for Arya.  I don't think the Hound is really bad, deep down.  The guys chasing here didn't have her best interests at heart, certainly.

I'm still hoping my buddy's GF will STFU while the show is on.  She's always asking stupid questions.  She wanted to know why Gedry is important, and what (or who) the Baratheons are and why are _they_ so important, among a series of inane noise.


----------



## SFC Ollie

It's all good..........


----------



## Gracie

ACK!! ACK!!! I missed last night's show due to Survivor.

Guess I will head to HBOtoGo


----------



## GHook93

gallantwarrior said:


> Yeah, I liked the scene where Tywin put Joeffrey the Shit in his place, too.  You kind of saw that coming when Granpa strode into the throne room the way he did.


Yep he tried to play tough with Tywin at first and then Tywin walked to the top of the steps and he quivered like a little child. Can't wait until he is killed! Has to be soon, hopefully this season! 



gallantwarrior said:


> Is it me, or did that blue dress Dany had on make her look a bit heavier?  She's turning into one diamond-hard bitch...Not necessarily a bad thing, she's got a mission now.


I don't think so, she is just hot and her cunningness is very attractive.

I hope her abolitionism doesn't become her downfall! Freeing slaves could take a toll on her armies numbers and create powerful slave loving enemies for her!



gallantwarrior said:


> You wonder whether Jaime and Brienne are gonna hook up?


Watch out if they did! They would make some tough warrior kids if they did!



gallantwarrior said:


> I think being captured by the Hound is probably the best thing to happen for Arya.  I don't think the Hound is really bad, deep down.  The guys chasing here didn't have her best interests at heart, certainly.


I agree the Hound might be a lot of things, but he seems honorable and you know he's not going to hurt or rape Arya. The Brotherhood without Banners showed their true colors when they sold Gentry to the witch. They weren't looking out for Arya! They are raiders plain and simple!



gallantwarrior said:


> I'm still hoping my buddy's GF will STFU while the show is on.  She's always asking stupid questions.  She wanted to know why Gedry is important, and what (or who) the Baratheons are and why are _they_ so important, among a series of inane noise.


Simple solution, don't watch it when she is around! DVR is a wonderful thing!


----------



## gallantwarrior

GHook93 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I liked the scene where Tywin put Joeffrey the Shit in his place, too.  You kind of saw that coming when Granpa strode into the throne room the way he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep he tried to play tough with Tywin at first and then Tywin walked to the top of the steps and he quivered like a little child. Can't wait until he is killed! Has to be soon, hopefully this season!
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me, or did that blue dress Dany had on make her look a bit heavier?  She's turning into one diamond-hard bitch...Not necessarily a bad thing, she's got a mission now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, she is just hot and her cunningness is very attractive.
> 
> I hope her abolitionism doesn't become her downfall! Freeing slaves could take a toll on her armies numbers and create powerful slave loving enemies for her!
> 
> 
> Watch out if they did! They would make some tough warrior kids if they did!
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think being captured by the Hound is probably the best thing to happen for Arya.  I don't think the Hound is really bad, deep down.  The guys chasing here didn't have her best interests at heart, certainly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the Hound might be a lot of things, but he seems honorable and you know he's not going to hurt or rape Arya. The Brotherhood without Banners showed their true colors when they sold Gentry to the witch. They weren't looking out for Arya! They are raiders plain and simple!
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping my buddy's GF will STFU while the show is on.  She's always asking stupid questions.  She wanted to know why Gedry is important, and what (or who) the Baratheons are and why are _they_ so important, among a series of inane noise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple solution, don't watch it when she is around! DVR is a wonderful thing!
Click to expand...


The Sunday evening thing is "ritual".  We get together, taking turns at cooking dinner, and then watch "Game of Thrones" and "Borgias"...sometimes throwing in a random "Family Guy" or "Robot Chicken" episode.  I get the DVDs as soon as they are available.  That way, I can review previous seasons and have a better grasp of what's going on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So glad I stopped watching this series.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> So glad I stopped watching this series.



Good for you! Want a cookie?


----------



## Gracie

Just finished watching last nights episdoe. Loved it! Not boring at all. And it is always great to see Bart The Bear.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Just finished watching last nights episdoe. Loved it! Not boring at all. And it is always great to see Bart The Bear.



Seriously that Bear should receive some lifetime achievement award from the academy. So many battle scenes and he never breaks into to much force or hurts any humans. The Bear is awazing!


----------



## Gracie

Bart is totally cool! I just love him.

Meanwhile...I still hate Sansa with a passion...arrgg. I wish Joffrey would kill her off....then Grandpa kill off Joffrey for doing it. I can't stand looking at either one of them. Oh, and that gal John Snow is boinking? Just ewwwww.


----------



## Gracie

Poor Theon. He does not deserve all the torturing he is getting. I mean really...enough already.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


> Bart is totally cool! I just love him.
> 
> Meanwhile...I still hate Sansa with a passion...arrgg. I wish Joffrey would kill her off....then Grandpa kill off Joffrey for doing it. I can't stand looking at either one of them. Oh, and that gal John Snow is boinking? Just ewwwww.



Why do you say that about Igrit?  She's a tomboy, for sure, but not that bad.

And yeah, Theon surely doesn't deserve castration.


----------



## Gracie

That's her name. Igrit. So many names to try to remember. Why do I say that about her? I dunno. I like tomboy girls. I just love Bria. But something about Igrit just bugs me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gracie said:


> Poor Theon. He does not deserve all the torturing he is getting. I mean really...enough already.



Well he is a traitor and he did kill those kids............


----------



## Sarah G

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bart is totally cool! I just love him.
> 
> Meanwhile...I still hate Sansa with a passion...arrgg. I wish Joffrey would kill her off....then Grandpa kill off Joffrey for doing it. I can't stand looking at either one of them. Oh, and that gal John Snow is boinking? Just ewwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that about Igrit?  She's a tomboy, for sure, but not that bad.
> 
> And yeah, Theon surely doesn't deserve castration.
Click to expand...


That man's life is a living hell.  One thing after the other..


----------



## Gracie

Do they castrate Theon? Probably why he sent the girls in there...to get it ready for lopping off. Unless he has something else in mind but I can't think of what. Castrating him could kill him and I don't think he wants Theon dead....yet.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Without naming names or places..................


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI]carpenters -We've Only Just Begun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

SFC Ollie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Theon. He does not deserve all the torturing he is getting. I mean really...enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is a traitor and he did kill those kids............
Click to expand...



Yeah. I know. But still....I think it's going a tad overboard with Theon. Hell, even Joffrey doesn't resort to that much infliction on someone else.
Theon wanted his dads respect. Theon betrayed the Starks. But the more he is tortured, the more pity I have for him and I don't think that is what is supposed to happen to those who are fans.

I hated Jamie too...but I am really starting to like him. A lot.


----------



## Sarah G

Looks like Daenerys is about to take over the world.  For the right reasons.  Love her.


----------



## Gracie

SFC Ollie said:


> Without naming names or places..................
> 
> 
> carpenters -We've Only Just Begun - YouTube



I read SS board, Ollie. I kinda know Theon is in for YEARS of torture but not the details. SS members are rotten to the core and even they feel bad for Theon.


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> Looks like Daenerys is about to take over the world.  For the right reasons.  Love her.



Dani rocks!!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


> That's her name. Igrit. So many names to try to remember. Why do I say that about her? I dunno. I like tomboy girls. I just love Bria. But something about Igrit just bugs me.



Actually, I think it's 'Ygritte'.  The other is Brienne.


----------



## Gracie

Actually..I think I will head over to SS for a few and catch up on what they are saying about last nights epi.
BRB


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


> Do they castrate Theon? Probably why he sent the girls in there...to get it ready for lopping off. Unless he has something else in mind but I can't think of what. Castrating him could kill him and I don't think he wants Theon dead....yet.



It sure looked like that's what they were planning on doing (castration).  Who is the guy who's torturing Theon?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Theons story is not ending soon............I'll say no more.........


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Theon. He does not deserve all the torturing he is getting. I mean really...enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is a traitor and he did kill those kids............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I know. But still....I think it's going a tad overboard with Theon. Hell, even Joffrey doesn't resort to that much infliction on someone else.
> Theon wanted his dads respect. Theon betrayed the Starks. But the more he is tortured, the more pity I have for him and I don't think that is what is supposed to happen to those who are fans.
> 
> I hated Jamie too...but I am really starting to like him. A lot.
Click to expand...


No, Joeffrey doesn't inflict so much pain on anyone else...that's why last week he killed the prostitute with his crossbow...one bolt at a time, the one who was spying on Littlefinger.  Remember, the gal who was crying when the Kingsguard killed her grandson because he was suspected of being Robert Baratheon's bastard?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sarah G said:


> Looks like Daenerys is about to take over the world.  For the right reasons.  Love her.



I think that is her destiny.  She and her dragons will probably defend the Seven Kingdoms against the White Walkers when the long winter comes.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without naming names or places..................
> 
> 
> carpenters -We've Only Just Begun - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read SS board, Ollie. I kinda know Theon is in for YEARS of torture but not the details. SS members are rotten to the core and even they feel bad for Theon.
Click to expand...


where's the SS board?


----------



## Gracie

> But jesus fucking christ we don't need an interminable torture sequence in every episode. We only saw Jaime like 3 times last season, and Davos has only appeared.....twice? This year. Yet we keep getting more and more, longer and longer Theon torture scenes and they all bring their episodes to a screeching halt. We get it, show. It's as torturous for the viewers as it is for Theon. You've established what's happening to him, now drop him for a while.



From SS. See? Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## SFC Ollie

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Daenerys is about to take over the world.  For the right reasons.  Love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is her destiny.  She and her dragons will probably defend the Seven Kingdoms against the White Walkers when the long winter comes.
Click to expand...


Wow you guys are going out beyond anything that Martin has written yet..............

But what happens is that so and so says that this happens and then that other guy gets killed and that girl marries him instead and then that other girl goes over to that place and that guy gets killed and then that woman gets her throat cut and that guy gets his......


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gracie said:


> But jesus fucking christ we don't need an interminable torture sequence in every episode. We only saw Jaime like 3 times last season, and Davos has only appeared.....twice? This year. Yet we keep getting more and more, longer and longer Theon torture scenes and they all bring their episodes to a screeching halt. We get it, show. It's as torturous for the viewers as it is for Theon. You've established what's happening to him, now drop him for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From SS. See? Couldn't have said it better myself.
Click to expand...


There is a reason.............


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without naming names or places..................
> 
> 
> carpenters -We've Only Just Begun - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read SS board, Ollie. I kinda know Theon is in for YEARS of torture but not the details. SS members are rotten to the core and even they feel bad for Theon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where's the SS board?
Click to expand...


SurvivorSucks. They have been in existance ever since Survivor aired...13 years ago. Now they do nothing but talk and discuss ALL tv shows. And they are MEAN, so I don't post much but I do read it faithfully. They also have the live feeds for BigBrother. No paying by us. Other people pay, then post what is being said.

I can send the link in pm if it is allowed here to do such a thing. Or, you can google it.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read SS board, Ollie. I kinda know Theon is in for YEARS of torture but not the details. SS members are rotten to the core and even they feel bad for Theon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the SS board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SurvivorSucks. They have been in existance ever since Survivor aired...13 years ago. Now they do nothing but talk and discuss ALL tv shows. And they are MEAN, so I don't post much but I do read it faithfully. They also have the live feeds for BigBrother. No paying by us. Other people pay, then post what is being said.
> 
> I can send the link in pm if it is allowed here to do such a thing. Or, you can google it.
Click to expand...


I'm registered there.  I liked last year's BB winner and that's where he posted.


----------



## Gracie

And..I would rather discuss tv shows here. Y'all aren't as mean as they are, lol. Most of them are 12 to 18 year olds. Some are much older. The language is awful. Wear your hazmat suit.


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the SS board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SurvivorSucks. They have been in existance ever since Survivor aired...13 years ago. Now they do nothing but talk and discuss ALL tv shows. And they are MEAN, so I don't post much but I do read it faithfully. They also have the live feeds for BigBrother. No paying by us. Other people pay, then post what is being said.
> 
> I can send the link in pm if it is allowed here to do such a thing. Or, you can google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm registered there.  I liked last year's BB winner and that's where he posted.
Click to expand...


Ah. Ok. So you are familiar with the mindset over there then. See why I post HERE about tv shows?


----------



## gallantwarrior

SFC Ollie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Daenerys is about to take over the world.  For the right reasons.  Love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is her destiny.  She and her dragons will probably defend the Seven Kingdoms against the White Walkers when the long winter comes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you guys are going out beyond anything that Martin has written yet..............
> 
> But what happens is that so and so says that this happens and then that other guy gets killed and that girl marries him instead and then that other girl goes over to that place and that guy gets killed and then that woman gets her throat cut and that guy gets his......
Click to expand...


That's half the fun of it all.  It's the soap opera of the new millennium.


----------



## Gracie

ok. Semi caught up on more characters and "probably will be's" due to the writer writing this show, the differences between the tv story and the book story, etc.

I'm the kind of gal that reads the last page of a book before the first page. Why? The only way I can explain it is...I like to know what the hell happened to get to Point B from Point A. Which is why spoilers have never bothered me and I actively go seek them. I just wanna know...and THEN read or watch it take place AFTER I know.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Well I could tell you...........But i won't........


----------



## boedicca

As someone who has read the books, this season is a good adaptation.  

Theon figures quite prominently as Ramsay Snow's torture victim.


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Theon. He does not deserve all the torturing he is getting. I mean really...enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is a traitor and he did kill those kids............
Click to expand...


Very true, but it's sadist torture that gets to people. First he tortured to extremes. Then he is thought to have been freed to only be brought back to the torture chamber. Then to loss a limb. The to have partial sex with two hot broads. Lastly (to which I doubt is the end) to have the sadist cut off your Johnson. 

It's slowly and agonizing in ever sequence Theon is in. It's giving me nightmare, much like hostel did!


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Theons story is not ending soon............I'll say no more.........



What happens to Theon is not necessarily up to the books....they've changed some other fairly major things in the show.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Montrovant said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theons story is not ending soon............I'll say no more.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Theon is not necessarily up to the books....they've changed some other fairly major things in the show.
Click to expand...


That's true. He could change Book 5 a lot if he wants to make me happy.......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Daenerys is about to take over the world.  For the right reasons.  Love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is her destiny.  She and her dragons will probably defend the Seven Kingdoms against the White Walkers when the long winter comes.
Click to expand...


In comparison to Tolkien's classic these first five books are like "the silmarillion"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SFC Ollie

The Bear scene...........

HBO - Making Game of Thrones - The Making of a Bear*Fight


----------



## Gracie

Fixing to start in about 3 minutes!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I have it recording, I'll watch in the morning...........


----------



## Gracie

Joffrey is still not dead. ARRRGGGG!!!


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Joffrey is still not dead. ARRRGGGG!!!



I have a feeling his time is limited. He is a coward, with no allies and a family that desires his death. 

Prediction on his assassin: I don't think it will be Robb or Tyrion, too predictable. I don't think Sansa, too unbelievable. I think either the Old Lady Queen of House of Tyrell, Margery herself or Tywin kills him. Another candidate would be Jayme as he seeks to help Sansa escape (another prediction) or even Cersi in order to get her younger son onto the throne (however, he is barely on the screen, he could be an evil bastard like his brother)!

Prediction: Robb doesn't make it to the wedding. Bolton backstabs Robb and kills him in route to the wedding. The wedding is what  is hinging on Robb continuing to be able to fight on and there are no happy endings in Game of Thrones.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sam and his girlfriend seem to have run into a bit of trouble.  But he did discover something very important about the obsidian blades.
I think Sansa could definitely have done far worse than to have Tyrion pushed on her.  He seems to have treated her well enough on their wedding night.


----------



## Sarah G

gallantwarrior said:


> Sam and his girlfriend seem to have run into a bit of trouble.  But he did discover something very important about the obsidian blades.
> I think Sansa could definitely have done far worse than to have Tyrion pushed on her.  He seems to have treated her well enough on their wedding night.



I love that guy.  Very handsome and sexy.  I was surprised she is only 14..


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam and his girlfriend seem to have run into a bit of trouble.  But he did discover something very important about the obsidian blades.
> I think Sansa could definitely have done far worse than to have Tyrion pushed on her.  He seems to have treated her well enough on their wedding night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that guy.  Very handsome and sexy.  I was surprised she is only 14..
Click to expand...


He's also got the drollest sense of humor.  Until Granny Tyrell came on board, Tyrion had some of the best one-liners.


----------



## SFC Ollie

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joffrey is still not dead. ARRRGGGG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling his time is limited. He is a coward, with no allies and a family that desires his death.
> 
> Prediction on his assassin: I don't think it will be Robb or Tyrion, too predictable. I don't think Sansa, too unbelievable. I think either the Old Lady Queen of House of Tyrell, Margery herself or Tywin kills him. Another candidate would be Jayme as he seeks to help Sansa escape (another prediction) or even Cersi in order to get her younger son onto the throne (however, he is barely on the screen, he could be an evil bastard like his brother)!
> 
> Prediction: Robb doesn't make it to the wedding. Bolton backstabs Robb and kills him in route to the wedding. The wedding is what  is hinging on Robb continuing to be able to fight on and there are no happy endings in Game of Thrones.
Click to expand...


Well...................You're right about one thing......I won't tell you which one...........


----------



## strollingbones

Gracie said:


> Joffrey is still not dead. ARRRGGGG!!!




o you sound like me...i made hubby watch it last night ..thinking it was another wedding...told him it would be exciting....he has not read nor seen any of it...he did like dany naked...that was an upside for him lol


----------



## strollingbones

bronn is one of the best characters...


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joffrey is still not dead. ARRRGGGG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling his time is limited. He is a coward, with no allies and a family that desires his death.
> 
> Prediction on his assassin: I don't think it will be Robb or Tyrion, too predictable. I don't think Sansa, too unbelievable. I think either the Old Lady Queen of House of Tyrell, Margery herself or Tywin kills him. Another candidate would be Jayme as he seeks to help Sansa escape (another prediction) or even Cersi in order to get her younger son onto the throne (however, he is barely on the screen, he could be an evil bastard like his brother)!
> 
> Prediction: Robb doesn't make it to the wedding. Bolton backstabs Robb and kills him in route to the wedding. The wedding is what  is hinging on Robb continuing to be able to fight on and there are no happy endings in Game of Thrones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...................You're right about one thing......I won't tell you which one...........
Click to expand...


Yep please don't tell me, but it has to be that Bolton backstabs Robb. First he offered to send his son to 'liberate' winterfell. We haven't seen Winterfell since Theon got knocked out, but I assume Bolton's son has taken control of it, since no Stark is there to run the place. With Bran and Rickon assumed dead (I don't the sadistic bastard torturing Theon will give up that nice nugget of info Theon gave him), Sansa a prisoner, Arya assumed dead, taking out Robb would leave Winterfell into the hands of Bolton. Second, he released Jayme and escorted him back to King's Landing to get into Tywin's good graces. 

Predictions on Joffery's killer: Margery! She is a cunning one. She makes herself seem sweet, kind and innocent, but I bet she is a fake cold-hearted bitch that will stand in the way of nothing to get what she desires. Joffery is evil loose cannon, reckless fool. I think shortly after she is married to the douche bag, she has him killed.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I know nothing.............


----------



## Katzndogz

It's following the book pretty closely so I won't tell who kills Joffrey.


----------



## Gracie

I already googled and found out much. But I won't say anything.

Meanwhile...I want to see more of Jaime and Brienne's friendship grow. And the guy..can't think of his name...that now has Arya. There is more to him than meets the eye, I think.

I eagerly await the death of Joffrey and the pain of Cersei knowing her incestuous brat is dead. I know...that sounds bad, lol.

I was browsing around last night and seems like quite a few people claim Joffrey and the character who plays him are quite similar.


----------



## Sarah G

SFC Ollie said:


> I know nothing.............



Ollie, you don't know everything about this complicated series.  Say what you think about it, then we can judge what you actually know after it happens..


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you don't know everything about this complicated series.  Say what you think about it, then we can judge what you actually know after it happens..
Click to expand...


LOL, I only know what is written in the first 5 books... But as far as this thread is concerned I know nothing that hasn't been on TV.....


----------



## gallantwarrior

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you don't know everything about this complicated series.  Say what you think about it, then we can judge what you actually know after it happens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I only know what is written in the first 5 books... But as far as this thread is concerned I know nothing that hasn't been on TV.....
Click to expand...


That's because only the first five books have been published.  I did read where they are planning on seven seasons altogether.  Perhaps this show is impetus for Martin to finish the last two books?


----------



## Katzndogz

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you don't know everything about this complicated series.  Say what you think about it, then we can judge what you actually know after it happens..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I only know what is written in the first 5 books... But as far as this thread is concerned I know nothing that hasn't been on TV.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because only the first five books have been published.  I did read where they are planning on seven seasons altogether.  Perhaps this show is impetus for Martin to finish the last two books?
Click to expand...


Here are some answers to your questions.

?Game Of Thrones? Creator Writing Faster To Finish Books 6 & 7


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I already googled and found out much. But I won't say anything.


 Yep googling is tempting. I keep my googling to the show only and stay away from the book (might read one eventually), so I don't find out what happens and will still be surprised. I mean it was shocking when Jayme got his hand chopped off! Wouldn't have been as much so if I knew what was coming!



Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I want to see more of Jaime and Brienne's friendship grow. And the guy..can't think of his name...that now has Arya. There is more to him than meets the eye, I think.


Yep Jaime has grown on me, very likable character and I always liked Brienne.
The Hound! I think he is more honorable, then Arya gives him credit for. He should seek payment for her return and he is right she could be in much worse company. At least he can protect her!



Gracie said:


> I eagerly await the death of Joffrey and the pain of Cersei knowing her incestuous brat is dead. I know...that sounds bad, lol.


I have a feeling Cersi is going to have him killed!



Gracie said:


> I was browsing around last night and seems like quite a few people claim Joffrey and the character who plays him are quite similar.


Do you mean the actor that played him? He is one of the most unlikable villians I can remember!


----------



## Montrovant

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam and his girlfriend seem to have run into a bit of trouble.  But he did discover something very important about the obsidian blades.
> I think Sansa could definitely have done far worse than to have Tyrion pushed on her.  He seems to have treated her well enough on their wedding night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that guy.  Very handsome and sexy.  I was surprised she is only 14..
Click to expand...


I can't believe the actress was only 14 in the first season!  She has always seemed too old to me for the character.


----------



## Montrovant

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you don't know everything about this complicated series.  Say what you think about it, then we can judge what you actually know after it happens..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I only know what is written in the first 5 books... But as far as this thread is concerned I know nothing that hasn't been on TV.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because only the first five books have been published.  I did read where they are planning on seven seasons altogether.  Perhaps this show is impetus for Martin to finish the last two books?
Click to expand...


What I read is not that they PLAN on 7 seasons, but that a producer of the show expects they will get no more than 7 seasons from HBO.


----------



## SFC Ollie

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you don't know everything about this complicated series.  Say what you think about it, then we can judge what you actually know after it happens..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I only know what is written in the first 5 books... But as far as this thread is concerned I know nothing that hasn't been on TV.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because only the first five books have been published.  I did read where they are planning on seven seasons altogether.  Perhaps this show is impetus for Martin to finish the last two books?
Click to expand...


I'm ready for book 6 anytime he wants to get off his ass and write it........


----------



## boedicca

I just hope he completes the series while still inhabiting his mortal coil.

At the rate he's going, it will be 2030 before Daenerys lands in Westeros.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> I just hope he completes the series while still inhabiting his mortal coil.
> 
> At the rate he's going, it will be 2030 before Daenerys lands in Westeros.



Or that he's at least leaving copious notes, a la Robert Jordan, just in case!


----------



## GHook93

boedicca said:


> I just hope he completes the series while still inhabiting his mortal coil.
> 
> At the rate he's going, it will be 2030 before Daenerys lands in Westeros.



She would be the best ruler of Westeros!


----------



## boedicca

She would - but remember, she has THREE dragons.  Who will ride the other two?


----------



## SFC Ollie

So her and her Brother escaped, whose to say others in the family didn't get away somehow?Anything is possible in this series...........


----------



## Katzndogz

SFC Ollie said:


> So her and her Brother escaped, whose to say others in the family didn't get away somehow?Anything is possible in this series...........



That would be another war wouldn't it?   Who would be the rightful king or queen?


----------



## boedicca

I know...but it would be a spoiler to say...


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> I already googled and found out much. But I won't say anything.
> 
> Meanwhile...I want to see more of Jaime and Brienne's friendship grow. And the guy..can't think of his name...that now has Arya. There is more to him than meets the eye, I think.
> 
> I eagerly await the death of Joffrey and the pain of Cersei knowing her incestuous brat is dead. I know...that sounds bad, lol.
> 
> I was browsing around last night and seems like quite a few people claim Joffrey and the character who plays him are quite similar.



Jack Gleeson is actually nothing more than a  nerd.

The Dude Who Plays King Joffrey Is Actually a Huge Nerd ? Flavorwire


----------



## boedicca

But he plays Joffrey so well.  I just want to punch his smug, creepy face.


----------



## Katzndogz

boedicca said:


> But he plays Joffrey so well.  I just want to punch his smug, creepy face.



That is the mark of a truly brilliant actor.   Everything about him is evil, his facial expressions, even the way he walks is evil.  The way he sprawls on the Iron Throne is arrogant and smugly evil.  

He reminds me of obama.


----------



## Crackerjaxon

I've read them all.  I wish George R. R. Martin would get off his ass and finish the thing.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Crackerjaxon said:


> I've read them all.  I wish George R. R. Martin would get off his ass and finish the thing.



And then I still want moooooorrrrreeeee..........


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read them all.  I wish George R. R. Martin would get off his ass and finish the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I still want moooooorrrrreeeee..........
Click to expand...


Martin wrote and published a lot before A Song of Ice and Fire, actually.


----------



## Gracie

I read somewhere that the director complimented the guy that plays Joffrey. He said to him "congratulations. You are hated".

Yes, he is a great actor to pull it off so well. He looks like a sniveling cowardly creepy punk, which helps. But I wonder if this role will affect him in real life. You know how folks are...they don't see the actor. They see the character at all times...until he gets a new character in another show, anyway.

Same reason I refuse to watch Boss. Kelsey Kramer will always and forever be Frazer Crane to me. I don't want to ruin that.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> I read somewhere that the director complimented the guy that plays Joffrey. He said to him "congratulations. You are hated".
> 
> Yes, he is a great actor to pull it off so well. He looks like a sniveling cowardly creepy punk, which helps. But I wonder if this role will affect him in real life. You know how folks are...they don't see the actor. They see the character at all times...until he gets a new character in another show, anyway.
> 
> Same reason I refuse to watch Boss. Kelsey Kramer will always and forever be Frazer Crane to me. I don't want to ruin that.



Kelsey Grammer is wonderful in that series.  I had Starz before I moved back here but I didn't pick it up again for this season of Boss.


----------



## Gracie

NOT the director. A letter from Martin himself.

And I had no clue Jack was on Batman, lol.

The actor who plays Joffrey on Game of Thrones got a letter from the author congratulating him on how hated he is! - OMG Facts


----------



## gallantwarrior

boedicca said:


> She would - but remember, she has THREE dragons.  Who will ride the other two?



I already have a guess as to one of the other dragon riders.  My daughter has suggested the third.


----------



## Gracie

No GOT tonight?? I can't find it on tv guide at all.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't see it on the guide either????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SFC Ollie

Everything i see on line shows nothing this weekend, picking back up next Sunday.........


----------



## gallantwarrior

Waahhh!  I missed GOT. Fell asleep until almost midnight.  I'm reading the first book.  Follows the first season pretty closely, though.  Even the dialog matches.


----------



## Gracie

June 2nd.


----------



## Montrovant

I wonder why they decided to take one week off, 8 weeks into the show?  Odd timing.


----------



## gallantwarrior

an extra long commercial?


----------



## martybegan

Montrovant said:


> I wonder why they decided to take one week off, 8 weeks into the show?  Odd timing.



Based on rules made up prior to the DVR and on-demand they try to avoid holiday weekends for series such as this. Of course they also dont want the rating numbers skewed due to people being on vacation and not watching during the main showing.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I wonder why they decided to take one week off, 8 weeks into the show?  Odd timing.



Not too odd. It was a holiday weekend most people are away and wouldn't watch during normal hourse or within the DVR time frame that includes those views within the ratings. I believe if a show is views on the DVR within 24 hours from the show it goes into the regular ratings!


----------



## Gracie

Wow. Just....wow.

Tonights show was....just...wow.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Crazy ass episode. Very shocking ending


----------



## Gracie

Yeah. I was not expecting that. But what pissed me off most was the wolf.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Red Wedding

....and that's why I refused to watch this Season.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Red Wedding
> 
> ....and that's why I refused to watch this Season.



When all the gay shit and child molesting shit comes up I leave the room. The show and so many others like it are deep enough that they don't need all the "cutting" edge let's get talked about bullshit To keep viewers.


----------



## Gracie

Sigh. All the Starks are slowly disappearing. This sucks. Big hairy ones. I was pissed when they off'd Sean Bean (Ned Stark). Now I am even more pissed off. I hate that nasty assed old man as much as I do Joffrey.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Sigh. All the Starks are slowly disappearing. This sucks. Big hairy ones. I was pissed when they off'd Sean Bean (Ned Stark). Now I am even more pissed off. I hate that nasty assed old man as much as I do Joffrey.



It's like the Corleone baptism except Michael gets killed.

There's something seriously wrong with RR Martin. I read all 5 books and I won't read the next ones...it's been the longest dry hump in human history


----------



## boedicca

This was a hard episode to watch, especially knowing what was going to happen.

GOT is a case study in the corruption of absolute power and ugliness of a system without a proper rule of law.   Consider it a preview of coming attractions...

They definitely are splitting the book in two...I don't see how they can fit the rest into one episode.


----------



## Gracie

Good comparison, Crusader. Who is left to root for? John Snow? The kid (too many names to remember) that is crippled? Arya? Then ya get all excited and they get killed off too and we are doomed to look at lannisters forever?


----------



## Gracie

They killed the wolf. That did it. The final straw. My blood pressure went sky high.

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Good comparison, Crusader. Who is left to root for? John Snow? The kid (too many names to remember) that is crippled? Arya? Then ya get all excited and they get killed off too and we are doomed to look at lannisters forever?




Who I'm still rooting for:

- Arya
- Bran
- Jon Snow
- Sam
- Jamie
- Brienne
- Tyrion
- Daenerys
- Sir Davos
- Barriston Selmy
- Sansa (yes, even her)
- Pod

And the Dragons.  I also rather like The Hound.


----------



## Gracie

All that you said...except Sansa. I hate that bitch.


----------



## Gracie

Is it just me, or does Bran look much older now? Not the same little kid that was pushed from that tower.


----------



## boedicca

She's a teenage girl being held hostage and who has undergone physical and emotional abuse.    But she's still alive.  Give her some credit for understanding enough of how to play the game that she isn't dead.  Her journey develops an interesting path...


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Is it just me, or does Bran look much older now? Not the same little kid that was pushed from that tower.




It's the same kid.  This is the third season.  The actor is growing...as are the other child actors.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Gracie said:


> Is it just me, or does Bran look much older now? Not the same little kid that was pushed from that tower.



Puberty


----------



## Gracie

I dislike her immensly. Selfish, naive, not very smart, wimpy. I hope she does develope something better than what she is now.

To be honest, i was not too thrilled with Cat, either. She made a LOT of mistakes that led to what happened tonight. Bad moves. Plus, it is hard for me to enjoy characters played by celebs I don't care for. She is one of them. Which is why I hated all the Superman movies. Loved Reeves..HATED margot kidder.


----------



## Gracie

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does Bran look much older now? Not the same little kid that was pushed from that tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same kid.  This is the third season.  The actor is growing...as are the other child actors.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I know...but he is changing FAST. Arya looks the same, but I have to do a double take every time they show Bran. Certain side shots or expressions on his face. I see the man he will become...in real life. And it is happening at a fast rate.


----------



## boedicca

I enjoy the show.  I loved the books (although Martin needs to be more efficient as a writer - he could use an editor)...and the shows are very well done.

It's optional viewing if you dislike it that much.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I've never read the books but I think one of the two Stark (?) children will ultimately be in control. I like the little girl. She plays her role perfectly. Which is a switch for me cause I couldn't stand her little whiney ass when the series started. Good character growth


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Was not looking forward to tonight's episode. Been dreading it since I read the books.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't say I disliked it. The only reason I have HBO is due to GoT. I had to let Starz go..and that was Spartacus...but it wasn't the same after Andy died.

Stories make one feel emotion. Tonight's episode made me feel angry. Which means they did a good job. Doesn't make me happy about how it is progressing but I can't wait to see where it all goes.


----------



## Gracie

So next sunday is the season finale. What the hell is in store for us, I ponder. Those who have read the books might know but those like me that haven't...its a crap shoot.

I'm hoping some kind of friendliness or respect comes between The Hound and Arya..like Jaime and Brienne.


----------



## Gracie

Found this. Interesting read about The Red Wedding and characters in general.

'Game of Thrones' showrunners interview: The Red Wedding | Inside TV | EW.com



> What was shooting the scene like for the actors?
> Weiss: We tried to call Michelle [Fairley] afterwards. She wasn&#8217;t answering. A week later she wrote an email saying, &#8220;Sorry I haven&#8217;t been able to talk to anybody about the show for the past week because I&#8217;ve been so shattered.&#8221;
> Benioff: Michelle is such a powerhouse. Obviously nobody does anything for the awards and it&#8217;s a big ensemble show. But I hope she does get recognition for the entire season and culminating in one of the greatest death scenes that&#8217;s ever been shot.


----------



## Katzndogz

Killing the wolf was a very hard one.  It was as bad as when Ned Stark killed Lady. That one scene almost turned me off the whole series.

I'm reading the books too so I knew what was going to happen at the Red Wedding.   It hasn't been covered up to what I've read,  but the Starks may not be done yet, just little clues that were given previously.


----------



## Gracie

The Starks have gone above and beyond to please everyone else....which caused their downfall. I pray Arya is as vindictive as Dani plans to be and do some payback. Big time.


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> So next sunday is the season finale. What the hell is in store for us, I ponder. Those who have read the books might know but those like me that haven't...its a crap shoot.
> 
> I'm hoping some kind of friendliness or respect comes between The Hound and Arya..like Jaime and Brienne.



I won't give it away.

The one thing in GOT is that no one is all good or all bad.  Except maybe Joffrey and Cercie.    Robb was rather stupid and made the mistakes that led to his death.   He married for "love", he beheaded Karstark.  Had he not made those bonehead mistakes it would have turned out entirely different.   He should have listened to his mother.


----------



## Gracie

The ending credits with no music at all was a fitting final touch to tonight episode.


----------



## Gracie

An interview with Robb Stark (Richard Madden)

More in the link below the quotes. I guess I am still in shock. It keeps haunting me.



> Aside from gasps of horror, shouted obscenities, and choked sobs, there aren't really many words to describe tonight's episode of Game of Thrones. Still, the unenviable task of talking all about it landed squarely on the shoulders of actor Richard Madden, who for three years has portrayed the late King in the North, Robb Stark. The Lannister-orchestrated massacre of Robb, his mother Catelyn (Michelle Fairley), his pregnant wife Talisa (Oona Chaplin), and almost his entire army marked the end of not only those actors' time on the show, but the central Stark/Lannister conflict of the series itself.






> When we shot the scene, it took a few days, because it&#8217;s huge. And there&#8217;s a moment in this scene where we look at each other . . . it&#8217;s Robb Stark essentially saying goodbye to his mother and giving up, and rather than it being something really bad, there&#8217;s a moment of tragedy and utter relief, actually, because these two characters have fought and fought and fought and fought, and it&#8217;s finally over. Me and Michelle really felt that on the day, as did a lot of the crew, I think. We&#8217;re one big family that's plowed through this for years, and it's a sad day.



'Game of Thrones' QA: Richard Madden on Robb Stark's Endgame | Movies News | Rolling Stone


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> The Starks have gone above and beyond to please everyone else....which caused their downfall. I pray Arya is as vindictive as Dani plans to be and do some payback. Big time.



Bran and Rickon are still alive as well...as is Jon Snow (who is a Stark despite his name).


----------



## Sarah G

My best moment:

The city is yours, my queen...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70dmcHiWop4]Game of Thrones 3x09 Daario Naharis - The city is yours my queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

wow i am trying to remember what is next.....even if you have read all the books its hard to keep up with


----------



## strollingbones

there were some key things left out of the wedding scene


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The tonal center of the books are Dany and Tyrion. I find Dany, well I just don't care. Tyrion is fun. 

If you think this sucked, wait until the end of the 5th book. Said it before, longest running dry hump in the history of literature


----------



## strollingbones

and danny's new toy boy.....doesnt he had such nice teeth for a warrior of that time?


----------



## strollingbones

CrusaderFrank said:


> The tonal center of the books are Dany and Tyrion. I find Dany, well I just don't care. Tyrion is fun.
> 
> If you think this sucked, wait until the end of the 5th book. Said it before, longest running dry hump in the history of literature




stfu!  I have listen to you whine about book 5 for a fucking year....shut up....when does book 6 hit the bricks?


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Wow. Just....wow.
> 
> Tonights show was....just...wow.



I saw the Robb Stark killing, but I didn't think it was Frey that set him up. I had a feeling Roose was in on it, otherwise why would he let Jaime go and try to get in good graces with Tywin. 

Danny's new warrior is proving resourceful and a great character. It was great to finally see Grey Worm in action. She has a heck of an army now!

Poor Gringi (Snowe's woman), she must feel like shit after Snowe betrayed her. Bad move by Snowe. The old man was dead either way, he should have just killed him.

With Robb gone, I wonder if Joffery takes credit for the victory against the King of the North? Surely will piss of Tywin if he does.

Poor Arya! She had to watch her father he executed and now came to the end of her brother and mother's assassination. Side note: Heck of a good time to take a piss, for Cate's brother. Either that was the luckiest piss ever or he was in on it. I wonder what happens to Robb's Uncle?


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Good comparison, Crusader. Who is left to root for? John Snow? The kid (too many names to remember) that is crippled? Arya? Then ya get all excited and they get killed off too and we are doomed to look at lannisters forever?



I root for Danny, Tyrion, Brann, Bron, Snowe, the youngste Stark boy, Ayra and Gentry.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I dislike her immensly. Selfish, naive, not very smart, wimpy. I hope she does develope something better than what she is now.
> 
> To be honest, i was not too thrilled with Cat, either. She made a LOT of mistakes that led to what happened tonight. Bad moves. Plus, it is hard for me to enjoy characters played by celebs I don't care for. She is one of them. Which is why I hated all the Superman movies. Loved Reeves..HATED margot kidder.



Cate had some Charisma, but her poor decision to arrest Tyrion let to the confrontation that lead to Ned be crippled and unable to defend himself. Sparked the civil war and put her children in danger. Releasing Jaime and sending off Brienne, lead to Robb losing half his army, having to come begging back to the Freys and losing a very valuable warrior in Brienne (to which she put her life in danger for a fools erand)!


----------



## Katzndogz

strollingbones said:


> there were some key things left out of the wedding scene



And some put in.  Robb's queen survived in the books.  She was murdered in the show.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> I've never read the books but I think one of the two Stark (?) children will ultimately be in control. I like the little girl. She plays her role perfectly. Which is a switch for me cause I couldn't stand her little whiney ass when the series started. Good character growth



Really? I think he was one of the best child actors I have ever seen. Same with Rickon in his small role!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tonal center of the books are Dany and Tyrion. I find Dany, well I just don't care. Tyrion is fun.
> 
> If you think this sucked, wait until the end of the 5th book. Said it before, longest running dry hump in the history of literature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stfu!  I have listen to you whine about book 5 for a fucking year....shut up....when does book 6 hit the bricks?
Click to expand...


Book 6 & 7. 

The White Walkers move so far south they wind up on the set of "The Walking Dead" where they intermarry and create a new, powerful zombie that can move at speeds of over 2 mph

Theon Greyjoy's uncle Valerion has a friend whose nephews sister-in-law becomes Queen of WinterFell. Theon's other Uncle sails to yet another foreign land and finds an anti-dragon guided missile

Dany's Dragons gnaw on the White Walkers after Sam runs out of obsidian arroweheads. Sam tries to have sex with Dany. Daario is hurt and decides that he should be the one to deflower Sam

Dany tears the Wall down because she's like Reagan and everyone loves her because she's so lovable. Love, love love, Dany is pure Love. She's so cool too! Cool and loveable. What a character!  The White Walkers fall in Love with Dany

Petyr Bealish is revealed to be the Dark Lord and Varys is his minion. 

Tyrion invents the Internet and gets his own late night talk show, "Live from King's Landing"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I forgot about Stannis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kLSYTHQbm4]Hitler finds out about Ned Stark in Game of Thrones-SPOILER (english version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just....wow.
> 
> Tonights show was....just...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Robb Stark killing, but I didn't think it was Frey that set him up. I had a feeling Roose was in on it, otherwise why would he let Jaime go and try to get in good graces with Tywin.
> 
> Danny's new warrior is proving resourceful and a great character. It was great to finally see Grey Worm in action. She has a heck of an army now!
> 
> Poor Gringi (Snowe's woman), she must feel like shit after Snowe betrayed her. Bad move by Snowe. The old man was dead either way, he should have just killed him.
> 
> With Robb gone, I wonder if Joffery takes credit for the victory against the King of the North? Surely will piss of Tywin if he does.
> 
> Poor Arya! She had to watch her father he executed and now came to the end of her brother and mother's assassination. Side note: Heck of a good time to take a piss, for Cate's brother. Either that was the luckiest piss ever or he was in on it. I wonder what happens to Robb's Uncle?
Click to expand...


Was she really Snow's woman?  I sort of really hate that skank.


----------



## Katzndogz

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read the books but I think one of the two Stark (?) children will ultimately be in control. I like the little girl. She plays her role perfectly. Which is a switch for me cause I couldn't stand her little whiney ass when the series started. Good character growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think he was one of the best child actors I have ever seen. Same with Rickon in his small role!
Click to expand...


Really?  Rickon is hardly noticeable.  

The mistake people make is in thinking this is the story of the Starks.  It isn't.  It's the story of Westeros.  It's the story of the disintegration of the Kingdom after the death of Robert.  Because we see literature as having central characters of good winners and bad losers the loss of central characters feels somehow wrong.   It's actually more like history.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I wish "Shogun" was five books long.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just....wow.
> 
> Tonights show was....just...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Robb Stark killing, but I didn't think it was Frey that set him up. I had a feeling Roose was in on it, otherwise why would he let Jaime go and try to get in good graces with Tywin.
> 
> Danny's new warrior is proving resourceful and a great character. It was great to finally see Grey Worm in action. She has a heck of an army now!
> 
> Poor Gringi (Snowe's woman), she must feel like shit after Snowe betrayed her. Bad move by Snowe. The old man was dead either way, he should have just killed him.
> 
> With Robb gone, I wonder if Joffery takes credit for the victory against the King of the North? Surely will piss of Tywin if he does.
> 
> Poor Arya! She had to watch her father he executed and now came to the end of her brother and mother's assassination. Side note: Heck of a good time to take a piss, for Cate's brother. Either that was the luckiest piss ever or he was in on it. I wonder what happens to Robb's Uncle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she really Snow's woman?  I sort of really hate that skank.
Click to expand...


Really I thought she was an awesome character! And yes she was his woman. You can tell he cares deeply for her.


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read the books but I think one of the two Stark (?) children will ultimately be in control. I like the little girl. She plays her role perfectly. Which is a switch for me cause I couldn't stand her little whiney ass when the series started. Good character growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think he was one of the best child actors I have ever seen. Same with Rickon in his small role!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Rickon is hardly noticeable.
> 
> The mistake people make is in thinking this is the story of the Starks.  It isn't.  It's the story of Westeros.  It's the story of the disintegration of the Kingdom after the death of Robert.  Because we see literature as having central characters of good winners and bad losers the loss of central characters feels somehow wrong.   It's actually more like history.
Click to expand...


I guess he was good yesterday.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I wondered if they would get to the Red Wedding this week.

Knowing what is going to happen it is hard to tell just how far into the book they will go next week. We'll have to wait and see. I know where i would cut it off, I can even visualize the scene....But I can't tell..........


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Robb Stark killing, but I didn't think it was Frey that set him up. I had a feeling Roose was in on it, otherwise why would he let Jaime go and try to get in good graces with Tywin.
> 
> Danny's new warrior is proving resourceful and a great character. It was great to finally see Grey Worm in action. She has a heck of an army now!
> 
> Poor Gringi (Snowe's woman), she must feel like shit after Snowe betrayed her. Bad move by Snowe. The old man was dead either way, he should have just killed him.
> 
> With Robb gone, I wonder if Joffery takes credit for the victory against the King of the North? Surely will piss of Tywin if he does.
> 
> Poor Arya! She had to watch her father he executed and now came to the end of her brother and mother's assassination. Side note: Heck of a good time to take a piss, for Cate's brother. Either that was the luckiest piss ever or he was in on it. I wonder what happens to Robb's Uncle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was she really Snow's woman?  I sort of really hate that skank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really I thought she was an awesome character! And yes she was his woman. You can tell he cares deeply for her.
Click to expand...


I felt he was just biding his time until he could get away from the low class Ygritte and the Wildings.  How could he ever trust her?  He saved her life but that's only because he's who he is..


----------



## MikeK

I've been watching Game of Thrones for about two months now.  I still don't know who is who or what is what but I enjoy it nonetheless.  Every time something good seems to be happening something bad happens, the scene shifts to something else and the confusion resumes.  The treacherous and wholly unexpected events of last night's closing scene occurred as a highly dramatized, allegorical session of the U.S. Congress.  

I am anxious to see the skinny little king slowly boiled.  Other than that I have no idea what is happening.  For example, _Blondie,_ who has three fire-breathing dragons and an 8,000-man army of human drones, she sends five guys to capture a castle -- and they do it.  But I have no idea whose castle it was.  

Where is the little fellow?


----------



## Katzndogz

SFC Ollie said:


> I wondered if they would get to the Red Wedding this week.
> 
> Knowing what is going to happen it is hard to tell just how far into the book they will go next week. We'll have to wait and see. I know where i would cut it off, I can even visualize the scene....But I can't tell..........



I thought that the red wedding would have been the season ender.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> I've been watching Game of Thrones for about two months now.  I still don't know who is who or what is what but I enjoy it nonetheless.  Every time something good seems to be happening something bad happens, the scene shifts to something else and the confusion resumes.  The treacherous and wholly unexpected events of last night's closing scene occurred as a highly dramatized, allegorical session of the U.S. Congress.
> 
> I am anxious to see the skinny little king slowly boiled.  Other than that I have no idea what is happening.  For example, _Blondie,_ who has three fire-breathing dragons and an 8,000-man army of human drones, she sends five guys to capture a castle -- and they do it.  But I have no idea whose castle it was.
> 
> Where is the little fellow?



http://viewers-guide.hbo.com/season2-catch-up-guide/

There are synopses all over the internet if that one isn't helpful.  You can also stay tuned for the producer's comments after the show each week.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MikeK said:


> I've been watching Game of Thrones for about two months now.  I still don't know who is who or what is what but I enjoy it nonetheless.  Every time something good seems to be happening something bad happens, the scene shifts to something else and the confusion resumes.  The treacherous and wholly unexpected events of last night's closing scene occurred as a highly dramatized, allegorical session of the U.S. Congress.
> 
> I am anxious to see the skinny little king slowly boiled.  Other than that I have no idea what is happening.  For example, _Blondie,_ who has three fire-breathing dragons and an 8,000-man army of human drones, she sends five guys to capture a castle -- and they do it.  But I have no idea whose castle it was.
> 
> Where is the little fellow?



The best commentary is the "Hitler finds out they beheaded Eddard Stark" on Youtube

It's all you need to know


----------



## SFC Ollie

Red Wedding as a season ender would have left too many viewers pissed off. There are other things coming up that might give some smiles to some viewers.

But now that I think of it there are 3 possible endings for the season....I'll let you know if I picked one of em next week....


----------



## MikeK

CrusaderFrank said:


> The best commentary is the "Hitler finds out they beheaded Eddard Stark" on Youtube
> 
> It's all you need to know


You're right.  That is pure comic genius.  Hilarious!  

Thanks.


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Red Wedding as a season ender would have left too many viewers pissed off. There are other things coming up that might give some smiles to some viewers.
> 
> But now that I think of it there are 3 possible endings for the season....I'll let you know if I picked one of em next week....



I have no idea where one book ended and another began.  I'd have to have read them within, oh, the last month to have a clue what might be a good season ending.


----------



## JonSnow

Who's Gringi? Thought Ygritte was with Snowe?


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Red Wedding as a season ender would have left too many viewers pissed off. There are other things coming up that might give some smiles to some viewers.
> 
> But now that I think of it there are 3 possible endings for the season....I'll let you know if I picked one of em next week....



One has to be Joffery biting the dust! He's the classic piece of shit coward in charge. One of the best I love to hate villians out their. I think he last until next season, simply because many viewers enjoy waiting for the moment he bites the dust!


----------



## boedicca

CrusaderFrank said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tonal center of the books are Dany and Tyrion. I find Dany, well I just don't care. Tyrion is fun.
> 
> If you think this sucked, wait until the end of the 5th book. Said it before, longest running dry hump in the history of literature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stfu!  I have listen to you whine about book 5 for a fucking year....shut up....when does book 6 hit the bricks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Book 6 & 7.
> 
> The White Walkers move so far south they wind up on the set of "The Walking Dead" where they intermarry and create a new, powerful zombie that can move at speeds of over 2 mph
> 
> Theon Greyjoy's uncle Valerion has a friend whose nephews sister-in-law becomes Queen of WinterFell. Theon's other Uncle sails to yet another foreign land and finds an anti-dragon guided missile
> 
> Dany's Dragons gnaw on the White Walkers after Sam runs out of obsidian arroweheads. Sam tries to have sex with Dany. Daario is hurt and decides that he should be the one to deflower Sam
> 
> Dany tears the Wall down because she's like Reagan and everyone loves her because she's so lovable. Love, love love, Dany is pure Love. She's so cool too! Cool and loveable. What a character!  The White Walkers fall in Love with Dany
> 
> Petyr Bealish is revealed to be the Dark Lord and Varys is his minion.
> 
> Tyrion invents the Internet and gets his own late night talk show, "Live from King's Landing"
Click to expand...



This is a hoot!

I have a theory that Dany's nephew will become King, and marry both Dany and Arya (then Arya can live out her admiration for Visenya, have her own dragon to ride, and get revenge on the Lannisters, etc.).


----------



## GHook93

Note: I am not a book reader nor do I read the wiki pages.

In King's Landing:
Joffery hears about Robb's death and declares himself the winner of the war against the North, which angers everyone, Tywin whose army has been fighting the war and helped kills Robb, Tyrion whose plan saved King's Landing from Stannis, Cersi who thinks her son is an evil fool, Tyrells whose alliance with Tywin turned the war in their favor and just about everyone else. You see everyone plotting his dismiss. However, not before Joffery challenges Tywin and gets put in his place, when King's Guards refuse to take on Tywin.

Tyrells view Joffery as loser who is bound to be overthrown. The postpone the wedding in order to take out Joffery.

Sansa seems to enjoy the kindness Tyrion shows her and her friendship (although fake) with Margery. But that happiness is short when Joffery finally comes in and brutally rapes and beats her!

Littlefinger manipulates Joffery into appointing him a high post that comes along with a nice wife and rich estate. 

Stannis plan revolves not Gendry. He wants to use the bastard son of the king to rally the troops and gain support, but take the throne from himself.

The Ironborn get unsuspectingly hit hard by an army lead by Bolton that is now allied with the Lanisters. Asha gets prisoner and her punishment is watching them torture Theon.

Arya begins to see the Hound is not that bad and forms a partnership with him as she seeks out the assassin who help her escape that prison. She seeks him out to start training as an assassin in order to avenge her family. 

Danny suffers some kind of major defeat or sees a huge army of her enemies coming together to attack her. Things have been going to smoothly for her, that is too unGOTness!


----------



## GHook93

Cate Stark's brother who took that lucky piss outside, leads the Northern assault against the Frey and personally slaughters Old Frey. He also takes the North from Roose Bolton, by allying with Stannis!


----------



## Sarah G

I don't really want Joffery to die just yet.  He's just so much fun to hate, however I really don't want Tyrion Lannister to go either.  Love that guy.  Different emotions but both good for the show.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Two words: Dany Tyrion


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I put the books aside after the Red Wedding. Took me a while to pick them up from there.

It doesn't improve


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Two words: Dany Tyrion



My two favs.


----------



## Gracie

Well...that was a sucky finale.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Worst season finale of any show ive ever seen. Especially considering last weeks episode


----------



## Sarah G

Does the finale make you not want to watch anymore though?  I think not!


----------



## strollingbones

it was a great finale'

frankie you just need to read book 5 again lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> it was a great finale'
> 
> frankie you just need to read book 5 again lol



LOL!

Uh huh, sure

I was talking with my brother and nephew last night about how much Game of Thrones absolutely sucked. Remember, Valerian Steel? It was such a big deal in Book 1.  Remember Drogo and the Khal?  Yeah another big deal.

So Eddard Stark and John Stark both dead, Winterfell in ruins, the army of the North shattered.

Why would I want to read Book 5 again?

Remember how Book 5 ends?


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> Worst season finale of any show ive ever seen. Especially considering last weeks episode




It's the series pattern.  The climax happens in the 9th episode - the 10th is for mopping up and then setting the stage for the next season.

This season was better than last - but the challenges of umpty-umpteen POV characters is really showing.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Not where I was expecting an ending. I actually thought of 2 things that haven't happened yet. The other they sort of cut off short.........


----------



## Katzndogz

Joffrey and Ramsay should get a room.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> it was a great finale'
> 
> frankie you just need to read book 5 again lol



I won't say horrible or great, just anticlimatic! I enjoyed the episode, but it seemed more like a seasons beginning than a season finale. Either way it's still one of the best somes on TV.

Predictions for Next Season:
Joffery: He is a goner. No allies and weakens the relm by his brutality. Not a good move to insult Tywin. I think Old Lady Tyrell and Tywin both plot his assassination. I think they have him killed before the wedding and blame it on Tyrion and Sansa. I mean, why have the tense scene where Tyrion threatens Joffery.

Margery: Old Lady Tyrell wants her as the Queen, but not with Joffery by her side. I believe Cersi has a young boy. Tywin and Old Lady Tyrell make a deal to assassin Joffery before the wedding and have her marry the younger Cersi child.

Sansa: The poor girl get framed with Tyrion on Joffery's murder and is tossed in a prison cell and sentenced to death. However, Jaime and Brienne help her escape to the North.

Frey: They won the battle but lost the war. Lanister keep out of the limelight of the Red Wedding slaughter, but everyone knows the Frey's role. Their name is mud now. The lucky Pisser (Tully) has no problem raising troops from the North to slaugher the Frey and The Lucky Pisser personally kills Old Frey. 

Ramsay Bolton: Continues to slaughter the Ironborn with extreme brutality. He captures Theon's sister and kills her in front of Theon as part of his torture. 

Jon Snowe: He leads the nightswatch against the Wildings, but leave shortly after to be with Ygrinte (sp?).

Arya and Hound: They from a friendship and she starts to see he isn't the monster she thought him to be. All starts to luck well until the mountain discovers he has Arya and he seeks to take her. They confronts his brother in order for Arya to flee. The Mountain kills the Hound!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Actually, Arya has the most interesting career trajectory


----------



## strollingbones

omg frankie is a kid?  lol who knew?


----------



## Katzndogz

I predict:

Tyrion kills Tywin.
Sansa runs off with Littlefinger to the Ayrie.
Arya leaves the Hound for dead but he survives and joins the Brotherhood without Banners
Arya makes her way to Braavos and becomes one of the Faceless Men.
Jon Snow is elected Lord Commander of the Night Watch.


----------



## strollingbones

okay frankie i just hate you and your whistle blowing av.......stop making fun of the old lady


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> okay frankie i just hate you and your whistle blowing av.......stop making fun of the old lady



you just like to say blowing


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Book 5....Stannis

LOL

5 fucking book of Stannis

LOL


----------



## strollingbones

on the upside...it cant be as bad as book 5...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> on the upside...it cant be as bad as book 5...



We joyfully await books 6 & 7 where RR Tolkei...er, Martin has new lands to invent and new favorite characters to kill off


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Katzndogz said:


> I predict:
> 
> Tyrion kills Tywin.
> Sansa runs off with Littlefinger to the Ayrie.
> Arya leaves the Hound for dead but he survives and joins the Brotherhood without Banners
> Arya makes her way to Braavos and becomes one of the Faceless Men.
> Jon Snow is elected Lord Commander of the Night Watch.



Cersei morphs from Machiavelli into Joe Biden


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> omg frankie is a kid?  lol who knew?



LOL Bone's that is the guy who was the NSA leaker! I doubt that is Frankie!


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> I predict:
> 
> Tyrion kills Tywin.


Possible, but not that likely. They seem to be bonding in a strange way as Tywin seems to have his back against Joffery.



Katzndogz said:


> Sansa runs off with Littlefinger to the Ayrie.


I thought that ship sailed.



Katzndogz said:


> Arya leaves the Hound for dead but he survives and joins the Brotherhood without Banners


Interesting storyline, could be. However, I hope Arya stays with the Hound.



Katzndogz said:


> Arya makes her way to Braavos and becomes one of the Faceless Men.


I could see that one!


Katzndogz said:


> Jon Snow is elected Lord Commander of the Night Watch.


If he leads the NW against the wildings then very likely.


----------



## GHook93

When Arya hears those Frey fuckers bragging about killing Starks and personally sewing the head of the wolf onto Rob's body, she jumps off the horse and sticks the fucker in the neck as the Hound takes the rest out!


----------



## Sarah G

Theon morphs into John Boehner at the hands of the Teaparty.  Metaphorically of course.


----------



## Katzndogz

GHook93 said:


> When Arya hears those Frey fuckers bagging about killing Starks and personally sewing the head of the wolf onto Rob's body, she jumps off the horse and sticks the fucker in the neck as the Hound takes the rest out!



Yep, that's just what happened.  You must have seen the last episode.


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Arya hears those Frey fuckers bagging about killing Starks and personally sewing the head of the wolf onto Rob's body, she jumps off the horse and sticks the fucker in the neck as the Hound takes the rest out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's just what happened.  You must have seen the last episode.
Click to expand...


I wasn't stating that as a prediction as rather my favorite part of the episode, maybe the series. You hear the fuckers bragging and you think they are going to walk right past them and then she leaps off the horse and the rest is history!


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> Theon morphs into John Boehner at the hands of the Teaparty.  Metaphorically of course.



Well Theon has been crying a lot lately!


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Does the finale make you not want to watch anymore though?  I think not!


Kinda.  It dampens enthusiasm.  Too much talk and no action.  Too many negatives without compensating positives -- rather like real life.  No need to watch television for that!

It's time for Joffrey to be eaten alive by rats, or boiled.  I call last night's finale, _video coitus interruptus._ I resent it and I won't be eagerly awaiting next season.


----------



## GHook93

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the finale make you not want to watch anymore though?  I think not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda.  It dampens enthusiasm.  Too much talk and no action.  Too many negatives without compensating positives -- rather like real life.  No need to watch television for that!
> 
> It's time for Joffrey to be eaten alive by rats, or boiled.  I call last night's finale, _video coitus interruptus._ I resent it and I won't be eagerly awaiting next season.
Click to expand...


@ Sarah not at all. I thought the finale was anticlimatic, but still very good. 

@ Mike, a show has to do character development otherwise it will become a brainless slaughterfest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tyrion marries Dany in Book 8


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theon morphs into John Boehner at the hands of the Teaparty.  Metaphorically of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Theon has been crying a lot lately!
Click to expand...


Theon has also been castrated.


----------



## strollingbones

Sarah G said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theon morphs into John Boehner at the hands of the Teaparty.  Metaphorically of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Theon has been crying a lot lately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theon has also been castrated.
Click to expand...



i just have so many questions.....how could his penis be cut off and him not bleed out...wasnt like he is being given medical attention....how has he not gotten blood poisoning?


----------



## gallantwarrior

I 'specially liked when Grandpa sent the little bastard to bed.


----------



## gallantwarrior

strollingbones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Theon has been crying a lot lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theon has also been castrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i just have so many questions.....how could his penis be cut off and him not bleed out...wasnt like he is being given medical attention....how has he not gotten blood poisoning?
Click to expand...


Might be they cauterized the wound.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe they stitched him up and has a medic on standby to make sure he stays alive for more torture.


----------



## Gracie

That nasty Ygritte. I hope Jon is not an idiot and ever goes back to her.
Skanky.


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Theon has been crying a lot lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theon has also been castrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i just have so many questions.....how could his penis be cut off and him not bleed out...wasnt like he is being given medical attention....how has he not gotten blood poisoning?
Click to expand...


I've thought about that as well and I would think they had to burn the wound to stop the bleeding.  Not a pleasant thought either but I am sure they had no knowledge of sutures back then.

Doubt they were interested in making him comfortable anyway..  Ick.


----------



## strollingbones

Gracie said:


> That nasty Ygritte. I hope Jon is not an idiot and ever goes back to her.
> Skanky.




o please...he is that one who broke his vows...to the nightwatch and to her.....

she should have just finished him off


----------



## SFC Ollie

gallantwarrior said:


> I 'specially liked when Grandpa sent the little bastard to bed.



Without his supper..........


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That nasty Ygritte. I hope Jon is not an idiot and ever goes back to her.
> Skanky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o please...he is that one who broke his vows...to the nightwatch and to her.....
> 
> she should have just finished him off
Click to expand...


He was ordered to break his vows to the nights Watch........


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh that is true.....you remember the books well....


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> ahhh that is true.....you remember the books well....



I've read them each twice now......Even Book 5...thank you again.......


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Worst season finale of any show ive ever seen. Especially considering last weeks episode



You must not have seen many season finales.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Extract from
Winds of Winter

http://harpervoyagerbooks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Winds.of_.Winter-Arianne.pdf


----------



## SFC Ollie

I can't wait..........


----------



## JakeStarkey

Daenyrs and Arya are the most interesting characters to me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Not sure I like where the Arya character is heading... For now though, yes, most interesting...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oh, you are not going to like where she is headed at all if the script stays close to the novels.


----------



## Gracie

Personally...Arya is not one of my fav characters. Neither was her mother. But I AM interested in Jon Snow...and Arya's little brother..forgot his name..the one that was pushed out of the tower. And of course, I love Daenrys. Oh, and I REALLY like that guy that is in love with her...the dude with her from the start. Wish she would feel the same about him.

I am actually starting to like Jamie Lannister and I LOVE the Imp!

It starts next year, right?


----------



## SFC Ollie

You have many surprises coming.....

Probably March just like this year.....


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


> Personally...Arya is not one of my fav characters. Neither was her mother. But I AM interested in Jon Snow...and Arya's little brother..forgot his name..the one that was pushed out of the tower. And of course, I love Daenrys. Oh, and I REALLY like that guy that is in love with her...the dude with her from the start. Wish she would feel the same about him.
> 
> I am actually starting to like Jamie Lannister and I LOVE the Imp!
> 
> It starts next year, right?



The Imp and Granny Olena are my favorites right now.  They get all the really good lines.  Jon Snow has quite an interesting future, I understand.  Bran (the little crippled brother) is kind of boring so far.  Daenerys rocks, that's true.  Plus, she's got some interesting pets.  If you're familiar with the books, Daenerys may have a greater role to play than the rest, eventually.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I've gotten the final cast of characters down to about 5 or 6....

The question is who will win the game.........


----------



## GHook93

JakeStarkey said:


> Daenyrs and Arya are the most interesting characters to me.



Tyrion and Bron are great characters also!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Peter Dinklage and Jeremy Flynn are superb, aren't they?

Flynn in "Ain't Misbehaving" and "Ripper Street" is simply fantastic.


----------



## Gracie

'Game Of Thrones' Season 4 Trailer Is Here

WOOT! April 6th!!

(please please please have Joffrey be killed in this season)


----------



## gallantwarrior

Woo-hoo!  I've been waiting!
I enjoy that show. It's the only one I make time to watch.  Actually, I'll end up with the DVD.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> 'Game Of Thrones' Season 4 Trailer Is Here
> 
> WOOT! April 6th!!
> 
> (please please please have Joffrey be killed in this season)



I have money on Tywin offing him!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

April? WTF

Why is it all the good shows have short seasons (TWD) or they take for ever to come back on.....

Sigh


----------



## Gracie

Because tv is too busy cranking out stupid shit to focus on shows that are awesome.


----------



## AquaAthena

Grampa Murked U said:


> April? WTF
> 
> Why is it all the good shows have short seasons (TWD) or they take for ever to come back on.....
> 
> Sigh



Really! By the time they come back, which in some cases can take two years, I have lost interest.


----------



## Harry Dresden

AquaAthena said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> April? WTF
> 
> Why is it all the good shows have short seasons (TWD) or they take for ever to come back on.....
> 
> Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really! By the time they come back, which in some cases can take two years, I have lost interest.
Click to expand...


or when they show 4 episodes and take them off for a month and then come back with 2 and take them off again for a few weeks....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Game of Thrones never should have been a series but a mini-series with episodes of 4 hours at a shot.

But I too will end up with the DVD's...


----------



## Sarah G

GOT will be back 

Game of Thrones
Season 4

S4 Filming DONE!
Air Date: April 6th

The premium channels have so many good series in between that it helps not to miss it too much.  They need time to write and film all of it.  This particular series is so amazing ...

They'll have season 3 replaying or on demand soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior

SFC Ollie said:


> Game of Thrones never should have been a series but a mini-series with episodes of 4 hours at a shot.
> 
> But I too will end up with the DVD's...



I like having the DVDs because I tend to nod off during the Sunday evening airing.  With the DVD, I can watch and go back if I have missed something.


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> GOT will be back
> 
> Game of Thrones
> Season 4
> 
> S4 Filming DONE!
> Air Date: April 6th
> 
> The premium channels have so many good series in between that it helps not to miss it too much.  They need time to write and film all of it.  This particular series is so amazing ...
> 
> They'll have season 3 replaying or on demand soon.



They did last week. Marathon. But it was season 1 and 2 I believe.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I've been re-watching from the beginning for the last few days. 

If you already pay for HBO, you can watch any of their shows, streaming, from HBO GO.


----------



## Gracie

Please please please please make Joffrey die.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOT will be back
> 
> Game of Thrones
> Season 4
> 
> S4 Filming DONE!
> Air Date: April 6th
> 
> The premium channels have so many good series in between that it helps not to miss it too much.  They need time to write and film all of it.  This particular series is so amazing ...
> 
> They'll have season 3 replaying or on demand soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did last week. Marathon. But it was season 1 and 2 I believe.
Click to expand...


Crap, I don't check HBO often enough.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Joffrey is kind of a nasty piece of work, isn't he?


----------



## SFC Ollie

You know, you can lose your head talking shit about the King......


----------



## LeoAdamson

Amazing show, maybe the best! April cant come soon enough! And yeah, Joffrey haha.. thats like a spoiled little Justin Bieber who got a lil bit too much power  Can someone just kill Joff already


----------



## Sarah G

LeoAdamson said:


> Amazing show, maybe the best! April cant come soon enough! And yeah, Joffrey haha.. thats like a spoiled little Justin Bieber who got a lil bit too much power  Can someone just kill Joff already



There's a little more psychotic stuff going on with Joffrey than just too much too soon.  It's as if he was inbred or something.  He's the boil them in oil type rather than just beheading them.  I've never talked to anyone that was sympathetic to the character or liked him in any way.

Justin Bieber used to be quite lovable.  I think he has a drug problem now, his mother has to be heartbroken.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sarah G said:


> LeoAdamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing show, maybe the best! April cant come soon enough! And yeah, Joffrey haha.. thats like a spoiled little Justin Bieber who got a lil bit too much power  Can someone just kill Joff already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little more psychotic stuff going on with Joffrey than just too much too soon.  It's as if he was inbred or something.  He's the boil them in oil type rather than just beheading them.  I've never talked to anyone that was sympathetic to the character or liked him in any way.
> 
> Justin Bieber used to be quite lovable.  I think he has a drug problem now, his mother has to be heartbroken.
Click to expand...


You are unfamiliar with Game of Thrones.   Maybe you missed some episodes.   Joffrey, like Cercie's other two children are the products of Cercie and Jaimie, twins, brother and sister.


----------



## Sarah G

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeoAdamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing show, maybe the best! April cant come soon enough! And yeah, Joffrey haha.. thats like a spoiled little Justin Bieber who got a lil bit too much power  Can someone just kill Joff already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little more psychotic stuff going on with Joffrey than just too much too soon.  It's as if he was inbred or something.  He's the boil them in oil type rather than just beheading them.  I've never talked to anyone that was sympathetic to the character or liked him in any way.
> 
> Justin Bieber used to be quite lovable.  I think he has a drug problem now, his mother has to be heartbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are unfamiliar with Game of Thrones.   Maybe you missed some episodes.   Joffrey, like Cercie's other two children are the products of Cercie and Jaimie, twins, brother and sister.
Click to expand...


Cercie and Jamie are brother and sister?  I missed a whole season or two, not sure where we are now but I'm familiar to a point.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little more psychotic stuff going on with Joffrey than just too much too soon.  It's as if he was inbred or something.  He's the boil them in oil type rather than just beheading them.  I've never talked to anyone that was sympathetic to the character or liked him in any way.
> 
> Justin Bieber used to be quite lovable.  I think he has a drug problem now, his mother has to be heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unfamiliar with Game of Thrones.   Maybe you missed some episodes.   Joffrey, like Cercie's other two children are the products of Cercie and Jaimie, twins, brother and sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cercie and Jamie are brother and sister?  I missed a whole season or two, not sure where we are now but I'm familiar to a point.
Click to expand...


You didn't miss anything. They didnt seem to appreciate my input on future plotline so they blocked me from their Facebook page. My idea for Hodorland was probably the last straw


----------



## Katzndogz

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little more psychotic stuff going on with Joffrey than just too much too soon.  It's as if he was inbred or something.  He's the boil them in oil type rather than just beheading them.  I've never talked to anyone that was sympathetic to the character or liked him in any way.
> 
> Justin Bieber used to be quite lovable.  I think he has a drug problem now, his mother has to be heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unfamiliar with Game of Thrones.   Maybe you missed some episodes.   Joffrey, like Cercie's other two children are the products of Cercie and Jaimie, twins, brother and sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cercie and Jamie are brother and sister?  I missed a whole season or two, not sure where we are now but I'm familiar to a point.
Click to expand...


Jamie and Cercie are supposed to be twins.  However for purposes of the television show they don't look alike.  We are supposed to just accept that they are identical twins.   Which would make their children strange to say the least.  Not only brother and sister but identical twins too.


----------



## Montrovant

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are unfamiliar with Game of Thrones.   Maybe you missed some episodes.   Joffrey, like Cercie's other two children are the products of Cercie and Jaimie, twins, brother and sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cercie and Jamie are brother and sister?  I missed a whole season or two, not sure where we are now but I'm familiar to a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamie and Cercie are supposed to be twins.  However for purposes of the television show they don't look alike.  We are supposed to just accept that they are identical twins.   Which would make their children strange to say the least.  Not only brother and sister but identical twins too.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that, barring extremely rare chromosomal disorder, identical twins are the same gender.  So Jamie and Cersei would be fraternal.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are unfamiliar with Game of Thrones.   Maybe you missed some episodes.   Joffrey, like Cercie's other two children are the products of Cercie and Jaimie, twins, brother and sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cercie and Jamie are brother and sister?  I missed a whole season or two, not sure where we are now but I'm familiar to a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't miss anything. They didnt seem to appreciate my input on future plotline so they blocked me from their Facebook page. My idea for Hodorland was probably the last straw
Click to expand...


  Oh Frank, you so funny.


----------



## Darkwind

Wow, 20 pages and 776 posts eh?

Seriously?  Its just a fantasy..........


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are unfamiliar with Game of Thrones.   Maybe you missed some episodes.   Joffrey, like Cercie's other two children are the products of Cercie and Jaimie, twins, brother and sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cercie and Jamie are brother and sister?  I missed a whole season or two, not sure where we are now but I'm familiar to a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamie and Cercie are supposed to be twins.  However for purposes of the television show they don't look alike.  We are supposed to just accept that they are identical twins.   Which would make their children strange to say the least.  Not only brother and sister but identical twins too.
Click to expand...


Brother and sister cannot be "identical" twins.  Fraternal twins, but not identical.  The story has them in an incestuous relationship that has allegedly spawned three children.  Ned Stark found that out the first season.


----------



## bodecea

You guys seen this?


----------



## Gracie

Darkwind said:


> Wow, 20 pages and 776 posts eh?
> 
> Seriously?  Its just a fantasy..........



And? So what? We LIKE fantasy shows that are excellent entertainment.

Come on April 6th!

Speaking of Cersi...she is also banging her little brother. The page dude.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> And? So what? We LIKE fantasy shows that are excellent entertainment.
> 
> Come on April 6th!
> 
> Speaking of Cersi...she is also banging her little brother. The page dude.



I believe he is a cousin, not a brother.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? So what? We LIKE fantasy shows that are excellent entertainment.
> 
> Come on April 6th!
> 
> Speaking of Cersi...she is also banging her little brother. The page dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he is a cousin, not a brother.
Click to expand...


Yep, she's got to have a stand in while brother is missing....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Its been so long since it was on ive nearly lost all interest


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Love the show. Love the whole "don't get too attached, I'll kill anyone off" aspect.  Was kinda sluggish beginning, too much drama, not enough fantasy. But when the fantasy stuff started trickling in it was worth the wait.

Fav scene was end of the 1st season think it was. Denarius walking through the fire then the next morning and intro of her 'kids.'  That was really nicely done.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> Please please please please make Joffrey die.



I found this and literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please please make Joffrey die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this and literally laughed out loud.
Click to expand...


HaHa.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please please make Joffrey die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this and literally laughed out loud.
Click to expand...


That's a great collage.  As fictional villians go I wouldn't be surprised he gets on whatever top 10 lists are made in the future.


----------



## BDBoop

I love Tyrion though. But that is at least in part because I loved Peter Dinklage first.

Did anybody else read the books?


----------



## jillian

BDBoop said:


> I love Tyrion though. But that is at least in part because I loved Peter Dinklage first.
> 
> Did anybody else read the books?



i'm starting the books. my son bought me the set for my birthday. 

we have two guinea pigs, tyrion and daenerys.

peter dinklage is amazing.


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> I love Tyrion though. But that is at least in part because I loved Peter Dinklage first.
> 
> Did anybody else read the books?



I love Tyrion, what a great character.  I have not read the books, maybe I will at some point.  I do like to read before I see the movie or show though.  I didn't think I'd like GOT, I got into it late.


----------



## GHook93

jillian said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Tyrion though. But that is at least in part because I loved Peter Dinklage first.
> 
> Did anybody else read the books?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm starting the books. my son bought me the set for my birthday.
> 
> we have two guinea pigs, tyrion and daenerys.
> 
> peter dinklage is amazing.
Click to expand...


Everyone loves Tyrion for good reason. I like Arya (she is fearless), Bron (Tyrion's right hand man is pretty smooth), Daanery (Sp?, love how her army is forming. What an awesome bait and switch on the slave traitors) and the Hound (he isn't as much as a villian as Arya makes him to be - there is some honor and goodness in him).


----------



## BDBoop

jillian said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Tyrion though. But that is at least in part because I loved Peter Dinklage first.
> 
> Did anybody else read the books?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm starting the books. my son bought me the set for my birthday.
> 
> we have two guinea pigs, tyrion and daenerys.
> 
> peter dinklage is amazing.
Click to expand...


You'll need to let me know your opinion. I have read all his books in that series.


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Tyrion though. But that is at least in part because I loved Peter Dinklage first.
> 
> Did anybody else read the books?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm starting the books. my son bought me the set for my birthday.
> 
> we have two guinea pigs, tyrion and daenerys.
> 
> peter dinklage is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone loves Tyrion for good reason. I like Arya (she is fearless), Bron (Tyrion's right hand man is pretty smooth), Daanery (Sp?, love how her army is forming. What an awesome bait and switch on the slave traitors) and the Hound (he isn't as much as a villian as Arya makes him to be - there is some honor and goodness in him).
Click to expand...


Dani is one of my favorites too.  I love Jamie, like the one who just escaped from the Ice people, Jon Snow.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

There are books?  (that's a no.) 

So far, if I see a movie version of a book first, I don't bother with the books. I don't doubt the books are vastly superior, but if I'm fond of the movies I don't want that to change  

Still haven't seen the first Hunger Games movie, and with at least 2 more confirmed, 4 in all, I'm kinda tempted to check out the books first.

If Rowling does anything more with Harry Potter (as is rumored) I might take another look at the books, or read whatever new work comes out before seeing whatever movie's made from it.


----------



## BDBoop

/snort


----------



## Montrovant

BDBoop said:


> /snort



Apparently, Tony is not actually a Stark.  He was adopted.

He'd actually be over by Jon Snow.


----------



## hangover

Haven't watched Game of Thrones. But yesterday I found out that Diana Rigg plays an old lady in it. She was the James Bond girl that married him in ON HER MAJESTIES SECRET SERVICE. It's such a shame what time does to beauty.


----------



## BDBoop

Montrovant said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> /snort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Tony is not actually a Stark.  He was adopted.
> 
> He'd actually be over by Jon Snow.
Click to expand...


Nope. Jon is over there because Cat thinks he is Ned's bastard. Not because he's adopted.

He is an affront to her.


----------



## Sarah G

hangover said:


> Haven't watched Game of Thrones. But yesterday I found out that Diana Rigg plays an old lady in it. She was the James Bond girl that married him in ON HER MAJESTIES SECRET SERVICE. It's such a shame what time does to beauty.








75 years (July 20, 1938)

She's still pretty cute.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't watched Game of Thrones. But yesterday I found out that Diana Rigg plays an old lady in it. She was the James Bond girl that married him in ON HER MAJESTIES SECRET SERVICE. It's such a shame what time does to beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 years (July 20, 1938)
> 
> She's still pretty cute.
Click to expand...


She aged well. I hate when people (not saying you), try to class women of different ages in the same light. I hear it about the first lady, who for 50 looks damn good. I heard it about Madonna, who is also 50+.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I can't wait until Daenery's presence comes known to the other realms.
Good stuff coming.
  And she is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Montrovant

BDBoop said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> /snort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Tony is not actually a Stark.  He was adopted.
> 
> He'd actually be over by Jon Snow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Jon is over there because Cat thinks he is Ned's bastard. Not because he's adopted.
> 
> He is an affront to her.
Click to expand...


She doesn't think he is Ned's bastard, he *is* Ned's bastard.  That means he isn't a Stark.....just like Tony.


----------



## BDBoop

Montrovant said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Tony is not actually a Stark.  He was adopted.
> 
> He'd actually be over by Jon Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Jon is over there because Cat thinks he is Ned's bastard. Not because he's adopted.
> 
> He is an affront to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't think he is Ned's bastard, he *is* Ned's bastard.  That means he isn't a Stark.....just like Tony.
Click to expand...


No he's not.


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't watched Game of Thrones. But yesterday I found out that Diana Rigg plays an old lady in it. She was the James Bond girl that married him in ON HER MAJESTIES SECRET SERVICE. It's such a shame what time does to beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 years (July 20, 1938)
> 
> She's still pretty cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She aged well. I hate when people (not saying you), try to class women of different ages in the same light. I hear it about the first lady, who for 50 looks damn good. I heard it about Madonna, who is also 50+.
Click to expand...


I find beauty in every age.  All sorts of people and just the world around us.


----------



## SFC Ollie

iamwhatiseem said:


> I can't wait until Daenery's presence comes known to the other realms.
> Good stuff coming.
> And she is incredibly beautiful.



Still like her better as a blonde......


----------



## boedicca

April 1st!

I can't wait!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Two more months?! 

How do they keep actors on board with such a ridiculous schedule?


----------



## gallantwarrior

BDBoop said:


> I love Tyrion though. But that is at least in part because I loved Peter Dinklage first.
> 
> Did anybody else read the books?



Have read the books, am re-reading them as time allows.  (I plan on taking the next 2 up to my cabin during Spring break.)  My daughter originally turned me on to this series years ago.  Hell, she even named her second daughter after one of the characters!
Yeah, Tyrion is a fav of mine, also old Granny Olena Tyrell, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Montrovant said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Tony is not actually a Stark.  He was adopted.
> 
> He'd actually be over by Jon Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Jon is over there because Cat thinks he is Ned's bastard. Not because he's adopted.
> 
> He is an affront to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't think he is Ned's bastard, he *is* Ned's bastard.  That means he isn't a Stark.....just like Tony.
Click to expand...


Are you sure he's _Ned's_ bastard?  There are some other theories out and about, you know.


----------



## Montrovant

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Jon is over there because Cat thinks he is Ned's bastard. Not because he's adopted.
> 
> He is an affront to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't think he is Ned's bastard, he *is* Ned's bastard.  That means he isn't a Stark.....just like Tony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's _Ned's_ bastard?  There are some other theories out and about, you know.
Click to expand...


Well, ok, it's possible he was brought back from the war but wasn't Ned's.  I don't recall that being actually said in the books, but whatever.

The point would still be that neither Jon Snow nor Tony Stark are actually Starks!


----------



## Gracie

Cat treated Jon Snow like shit because he was the bastard son of Ned. She hated Jon for that reason. Every time she looked at him, she saw Ned boinking another woman. Sad thing is, Jon is a great guy. And he loves his half siblings. Too bad Cat was so insecure she couldn't accept him.


----------



## BDBoop

I Googled. It was never spelled out in the books, but it was sure alluded to with a rather broad swath of confetti-colored bread crumbs.


----------



## boedicca

Given that Jon is Black of Hair, he could also be Robert Baratheon's bastard that Ned saved...


----------



## Montrovant

BDBoop said:


> I Googled. It was never spelled out in the books, but it was sure alluded to with a rather broad swath of confetti-colored bread crumbs.



I don't remember it from the books at all.  It may have been there, but it never stuck in my mind if so.

Then again, I don't remember Renly being clearly gay in the books, either....but there's certainly a segment of the readers that think it was clearly spelled out.


----------



## SFC Ollie

boedicca said:


> Given that Jon is Black of Hair, he could also be Robert Baratheon's bastard that Ned saved...




Nope Robert was asking Ned about jon's mother once. It was pretty clear he didn't know her in the biblical sense....


----------



## Gracie

boedicca said:


> Given that Jon is *Black of Hair*, he could also be *Robert Baratheon's bastard* that Ned saved...



Excellent thought!!


----------



## Gracie

There are three I want to see die soon. Joffrey of course. Cat is already dead and no tears on this end..and the last one is Sansa. I hate Sansa.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Lots yet to happen...........


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> There are three I want to see die soon. Joffrey of course. Cat is already dead and no tears on this end..and the last one is Sansa. I hate Sansa.



Why do you hate Sansa?


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> There are three I want to see die soon. Joffrey of course. Cat is already dead and no tears on this end..and the last one is Sansa. I hate Sansa.



Why Sansa? I feel for Sansa and hope she makes it!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hodor is the Dark Lord


----------



## Gracie

Sansa is a spoiled whiney brat. She put that moron Joffrey before her own family because she covets the power they could afford. She has no gumption at all. Wimp. Coward. Spineless. Sorry...I just hated her immediately and still do. All she had to do was push asshole off that bridge while looking at Daddys head but she was too much a chickenshit.
And her daddy was Sean Bean. I loves me some Sean Bean.
Shudder. Die, bitch. Die.

I hate Cersi too, but...I love to hate her. Kinda like Lucretia on Spartacus. Hated her but loved her too. Sansa? Instant hate. No love.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kLSYTHQbm4]Hitler finds out about Ned Stark in Game of Thrones-SPOILER (english version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hitler finds out about Ned Stark in Game of Thrones-SPOILER (english version) - YouTube




That is fucking HILARIOUS!!! I owe you rep BIG time! LOL


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three I want to see die soon. Joffrey of course. Cat is already dead and no tears on this end..and the last one is Sansa. I hate Sansa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sansa? I feel for Sansa and hope she makes it!
Click to expand...


Sansa is a whiny brat.  She becomes a bit sympathetic as time goes on....but there's almost always that undercurrent of a spoiled little rich girl about her.  I think this is especially true in the books.


----------



## SFC Ollie

15 things you didn't know about G O T



15 Things You Didn't Know About 'Game of Thrones'


----------



## boedicca

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three I want to see die soon. Joffrey of course. Cat is already dead and no tears on this end..and the last one is Sansa. I hate Sansa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sansa? I feel for Sansa and hope she makes it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa is a whiny brat.  She becomes a bit sympathetic as time goes on....but there's almost always that undercurrent of a spoiled little rich girl about her.  I think this is especially true in the books.
Click to expand...


Sansa has an inner strength that has kept her alive...don't underestimate that.

On another tangent, WSJ has an article about Emily Clarke heading to Hollywood.  I sure hope she doesn't get herself butchered a la Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## SayMyName

Season 3 DVD finally makes it here to Sweden this coming Wednesday. I can't wait. I know, a season or so behind. Exciting times!


----------



## laziale

Sarah G said:


> I am gonna try it.  I saw like 15 minutes of it on the HBO website and it looks interesting.  The scenes are physically beautiful.



I agree with you


----------



## mack20

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't think he is Ned's bastard, he *is* Ned's bastard.  That means he isn't a Stark.....just like Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's _Ned's_ bastard?  There are some other theories out and about, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, ok, it's possible he was brought back from the war but wasn't Ned's.  I don't recall that being actually said in the books, but whatever.
> 
> The point would still be that neither Jon Snow nor Tony Stark are actually Starks!
Click to expand...


Who said he wasn't a Stark?  

There's actually a LOT of evidence in the books that points to who Jon Snow's parents are, but you have to dig for it.


----------



## mack20

Also, new trailer out and it's predictably fantastic.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ZNaLQD60Y"]Game of Thrones - Vengeance[/ame]


----------



## SayMyName

I like Tyrion Lannister best of all the characters in the book or the show. Some of things he says are just so funny. Here is one example, when his servant Podrick returns from a jaunt with 3 prostitutes Tyrion hired for him in return for his faithful service.

Tyrion Lannister: Ah, the return of the conquering hero. 
 [grin] 
Tyrion Lannister: Does he have a little jaunt in his step? 
Bronn: The lad's practically skipping. 
Tyrion Lannister: You were gone a long time. I trust you got your money's worth - or should I say my money's worth. 
Podrick Payne: [places satchel of gold on the desk] 
Tyrion Lannister: It was a gift, Podrick! This is more than I give you in a year. 
Bronn: He's a squire. You don't pay him. 
Tyrion Lannister: Oh. Then it's much more than I give you in a year. 
Podrick Payne: They wouldn't take it, milord. 
Bronn: [confused] Maybe they're trying to curry some favor with the new Master of Coin? 
Tyrion Lannister: Have you ever known a whore to turn down gold? They're happy enough to take it when I give it to them. 
Bronn: [looks at Podrick] What did you tell them? 
Podrick Payne: I didn't tell them anything. 
Tyrion Lannister: What did you do to them? 
Podrick Payne: Lots of things. 
Tyrion Lannister: And they seemed to like these things? 
Podrick Payne: Yes, milord. 
Bronn: Of course they seemed to like it. They're paid to seem to like it. 
Tyrion Lannister: Only they weren't paid. 
Bronn: What're you saying? These ladies enjoyed him so much they gave him the time for free? 
Tyrion Lannister: Is that what you're telling us? 
Podrick Payne: [grin] 
Tyrion Lannister: Sit down, Podrick. 
 [pours some wine] 
Tyrion Lannister: *We're going to need details. Copious details*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm done with this stupid show. Not going to watch another episode


----------



## Gracie

April 6th? Is that the new season start date?


----------



## Sarah G

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three I want to see die soon. Joffrey of course. Cat is already dead and no tears on this end..and the last one is Sansa. I hate Sansa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sansa? I feel for Sansa and hope she makes it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa is a whiny brat.  She becomes a bit sympathetic as time goes on....but there's almost always that undercurrent of a spoiled little rich girl about her.  I think this is especially true in the books.
Click to expand...


I've been watching season 2 when I can and she seems like a survivor for the time.  She's only like 14 and betrothed to that asshole Joffery who would have her beheaded in a hot minute.  I hear her saying that she is completely loyal and committed to her king and she doesn't ever waver, not to anyone.  She's afraid and doing what she needs to do to stay alive.

She gets very lucky when he chooses and falls madly in love with Margaery.  She can handle him better.  Sansa gets to be with hot little Tyrion but she is conflicted with his being a little person.  He is so good and is exactly what she needs.  She just doesn't know it yet.  She's a child, she's only been on this earth for 14 years.

I loved Natalie Dormer (Margaery) as Ann Boelyn in The Tudors.  These premium channel series are so good.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm done with this stupid show. Not going to watch another episode



Oh comon Frank.  It's one hour a week and you get to complain all the other six days.


----------



## Politico

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm done with this stupid show. Not going to watch another episode



Don't quit! The dragon will be here any day now!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Politico said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with this stupid show. Not going to watch another episode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit! The dragon will be here any day now!!!
Click to expand...


Dany is the most ridiculous lead ever

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## GHook93

SayMyName said:


> I like Tyrion Lannister best of all the characters in the book or the show. Some of things he says are just so funny. Here is one example, when his servant Podrick returns from a jaunt with 3 prostitutes Tyrion hired for him in return for his faithful service.
> 
> Tyrion Lannister: Ah, the return of the conquering hero.
> [grin]
> Tyrion Lannister: Does he have a little jaunt in his step?
> Bronn: The lad's practically skipping.
> Tyrion Lannister: You were gone a long time. I trust you got your money's worth - or should I say my money's worth.
> Podrick Payne: [places satchel of gold on the desk]
> Tyrion Lannister: It was a gift, Podrick! This is more than I give you in a year.
> Bronn: He's a squire. You don't pay him.
> Tyrion Lannister: Oh. Then it's much more than I give you in a year.
> Podrick Payne: They wouldn't take it, milord.
> Bronn: [confused] Maybe they're trying to curry some favor with the new Master of Coin?
> Tyrion Lannister: Have you ever known a whore to turn down gold? They're happy enough to take it when I give it to them.
> Bronn: [looks at Podrick] What did you tell them?
> Podrick Payne: I didn't tell them anything.
> Tyrion Lannister: What did you do to them?
> Podrick Payne: Lots of things.
> Tyrion Lannister: And they seemed to like these things?
> Podrick Payne: Yes, milord.
> Bronn: Of course they seemed to like it. They're paid to seem to like it.
> Tyrion Lannister: Only they weren't paid.
> Bronn: What're you saying? These ladies enjoyed him so much they gave him the time for free?
> Tyrion Lannister: Is that what you're telling us?
> Podrick Payne: [grin]
> Tyrion Lannister: Sit down, Podrick.
> [pours some wine]
> Tyrion Lannister: *We're going to need details. Copious details*



There are a ton of great characters. Tyrion, Arya, Bronn and Daenerys are my favorites. It's hard to pick one. Snowe is close behind. So many great characters so hard to choose.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SFC Ollie said:


> 15 things you didn't know about G O T
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Things You Didn't Know About 'Game of Thrones'




Every character you like, dies


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm done with this stupid show. Not going to watch another episode



Have you seen the ratings? I don't think you will be missed!


----------



## Sarah G

Last scene of the Season 3 Finale:


​


----------



## Sarah G

Game of Thrones - Season 3 Best Scenes:

​


----------



## Sarah G

Peter Dinklage has been on the talk show circuit lately.  He's so fun to watch.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't think he is Ned's bastard, he *is* Ned's bastard.  That means he isn't a Stark.....just like Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's _Ned's_ bastard?  There are some other theories out and about, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, ok, it's possible he was brought back from the war but wasn't Ned's.  I don't recall that being actually said in the books, but whatever.
> 
> The point would still be that neither Jon Snow nor Tony Stark are actually Starks!
Click to expand...


It hasn't been said in the books _yet_.

Here's a theory that's been going around: Jon Snow is the son of Lyanna Stark and Rhaegar Targaryen - the love child of the affair that started Robert's Rebellion in the first place.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

When does it start back up?


----------



## jillian

Sunday night. 

and we just got caught up this past sunday! 

can't wait!


----------



## Gracie

April 6th. WOOT!


----------



## Sarah G

jillian said:


> Sunday night.
> 
> and we just got caught up this past sunday!
> 
> can't wait!



I finally watched seasons one and two so now I understand how everyone got where they are in season 3.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's been so damn long I forgot what everyone was doing. Are the doing a marathon to catch up before it starts?


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's been so damn long I forgot what everyone was doing. Are the doing a marathon to catch up before it starts?



If you have HBO, you can get it on demand.  They have three seasons there.

Also, these are the best scenes of season 3:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8798643-post843.html

36 minutes long.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Cool, thanks


----------



## boedicca

I can't wait!   J'adore Game of Thrones!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Just finishing a review of Season 3.  Will be taking it to a buddy Sunday so he can review.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Watching Machine Gun Preacher tonight. I'll start season one tomorrow


----------



## JakeStarkey

We have finished Ep5 S3, so we will be ready by the 6th, I think


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's been so long since I've watched them I'll have to catch up but can't wait until April 6th. Loved this series!!


----------



## jillian

Sarah G said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sansa? I feel for Sansa and hope she makes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is a whiny brat.  She becomes a bit sympathetic as time goes on....but there's almost always that undercurrent of a spoiled little rich girl about her.  I think this is especially true in the books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been watching season 2 when I can and she seems like a survivor for the time.  She's only like 14 and betrothed to that asshole Joffery who would have her beheaded in a hot minute.  I hear her saying that she is completely loyal and committed to her king and she doesn't ever waver, not to anyone.  She's afraid and doing what she needs to do to stay alive.
> 
> She gets very lucky when he chooses and falls madly in love with Margaery.  She can handle him better.  Sansa gets to be with hot little Tyrion but she is conflicted with his being a little person.  He is so good and is exactly what she needs.  She just doesn't know it yet.  She's a child, she's only been on this earth for 14 years.
> 
> I loved Natalie Dormer (Margaery) as Ann Boelyn in The Tudors.  These premium channel series are so good.
Click to expand...


sansa's lie resulted in the killing of one of the dire wolves and allowed joffrey to go unpunished for murder while the king was alive and could have done something about it. that allowed the king to be murdered, joffrey to become king, to have ned stark executed and everything else that occurred because of joffrey's stupidity and insolence.


----------



## Sarah G

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is a whiny brat.  She becomes a bit sympathetic as time goes on....but there's almost always that undercurrent of a spoiled little rich girl about her.  I think this is especially true in the books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching season 2 when I can and she seems like a survivor for the time.  She's only like 14 and betrothed to that asshole Joffery who would have her beheaded in a hot minute.  I hear her saying that she is completely loyal and committed to her king and she doesn't ever waver, not to anyone.  She's afraid and doing what she needs to do to stay alive.
> 
> She gets very lucky when he chooses and falls madly in love with Margaery.  She can handle him better.  Sansa gets to be with hot little Tyrion but she is conflicted with his being a little person.  He is so good and is exactly what she needs.  She just doesn't know it yet.  She's a child, she's only been on this earth for 14 years.
> 
> I loved Natalie Dormer (Margaery) as Ann Boelyn in The Tudors.  These premium channel series are so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sansa's lie resulted in the killing of one of the dire wolves and allowed joffrey to go unpunished for murder while the king was alive and could have done something about it. *that allowed the king to be murdered, joffrey to become king, to have ned stark executed and everything else that occurred because of joffrey's stupidity and insolence.
Click to expand...


Jill, explain a little more about this, I didn't read the books.


----------



## Sarah G

New season starts TOMORROW!   Omg.


----------



## katsteve2012

I've watched it since its debut in season 1. At first it seemed kind of convoluted and hard to follow because I had been watching the series Spartacus, which was very straight forward.....lots of fighting and killing. 

But after gaining some familiarity with the characters I began to like it. Looking forward to season 4 starting on Sunday.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kLSYTHQbm4]Hitler finds out about Ned Stark in Game of Thrones-SPOILER (english version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

W00T! One more day!


----------



## boedicca

I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G

24 Hours.    Omg..


----------



## Sarah G

15 minutes.  Gosh time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'm not watching.........But I'm recording it on DVR for first thing in the morning......


----------



## Sarah G

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm not watching.........But I'm recording it on DVR for first thing in the morning......



I'm not the spoiler type.  It's pretty awesome though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Fucking excellent ending


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> Fucking excellent ending



I'll pm you in the morning.  There was so much I liked about this.


----------



## Gracie

I forgot it was on cuz I fell asleep. Massive headache. I think it comes on again later tonight. I hope it does.


----------



## Zander

Gracie said:


> I forgot it was on cuz I fell asleep. Massive headache. I think it comes on again later tonight. I hope it does.



don't worry. yes, it will be on later tonight and then a million times more!!!!


----------



## Gracie

She got her sword back. And I think whatshisname is going to be teaching her a lot. And he might not sell her to her aunt and just keep her with him?

Boohoo Sansa. A little too late for the tears now. I still hate her.


----------



## boedicca

Excellent start to the new season!   I watched it twice.   

I don't hate Sansa.  She's been a prisoner and terrorized by the Lannisters for a long time now.  And she's just a teenager.    One things she's learned is survival skills in a world of killers.


----------



## strollingbones

i no longer have hbo.....


i didnt think it would be this bad not to have it.....

man poverty fucking sucks....


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Gracie said:


> She got her sword back. And I think whatshisname is going to be teaching her a lot. And he might not sell her to her aunt and just keep her with him?
> 
> Boohoo Sansa. A little too late for the tears now. I still hate her.



I won't spoil it with specifics, but Arya's coming journey is -SO- much more awesome than that!  Her's is possibly the minor storyline that I find to be the most entertaining portion of the greater plot.

God damn though, the show did an AWESOME job with the scene where she retrieves Needle.  We were straight cheering at my house lol.


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Excellent start to the new season!   I watched it twice.
> 
> I don't hate Sansa.  She's been a prisoner and terrorized by the Lannisters for a long time now.  And she's just a teenager.    One things she's learned is survival skills in a world of killers.



I agree.  She did get herself into a mess by being so intent on getting married to a king but she has really been lucky and also used skills to survive for being such a kid.  She's going to have to give it up to Tryion though, she needs to have a son.  I think when she does, she is going to fall madly in love with him.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

OMFG, and The Hound's dialogue in that final scene?  HOLY SHIT!  I was charmed!

Such great fuckin casting.  In my opinion, other than the guy who played Kahl Drogo (and it pains me to pan the only guy in the show I know to share my pacific islander roots), the actors cast in every single major role have been fuckin exemplary.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> She got her sword back. And I think whatshisname is going to be teaching her a lot. And he might not sell her to her aunt and just keep her with him?
> 
> Boohoo Sansa. A little too late for the tears now. I still hate her.



I was alittle upset with that scene. I mean Arya has been some what of a firecracker and she picks the fight and has the Hound finish it without truly helping. Her sword is a tooth pick. She should seek a different sword.

The Hound is honorable and I am glad Arya and he are partnering up.

The new group of wildling are freaking guys. I wonder what they bring.


----------



## Sarah G

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got her sword back. And I think whatshisname is going to be teaching her a lot. And he might not sell her to her aunt and just keep her with him?
> 
> Boohoo Sansa. A little too late for the tears now. I still hate her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't spoil it with specifics, but Arya's coming journey is -SO- much more awesome than that!  Her's is possibly the minor storyline that I find to be the most entertaining portion of the greater plot.
> 
> God damn though, the show did an AWESOME job with the scene where she retrieves Needle.  We were straight cheering at my house lol.
Click to expand...


That smile on her face riding that horse was so great.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent start to the new season!   I watched it twice.
> 
> I don't hate Sansa.  She's been a prisoner and terrorized by the Lannisters for a long time now.  And she's just a teenager.    One things she's learned is survival skills in a world of killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  She did get herself into a mess by being so intent on getting married to a king but she has really been lucky and also used skills to survive for being such a kid.  She's going to have to give it up to Tryion though, she needs to have a son.  I think when she does, she is going to fall madly in love with him.
Click to expand...


Lol, funny you should bring that up.  I've actually often wondered if Tyrion railing a 14 year old would have a negative effect on his status as a fan favorite.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

This really is the best show on tv. Every episode feels like a great movie with terrific production values.


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent start to the new season!   I watched it twice.
> 
> I don't hate Sansa.  She's been a prisoner and terrorized by the Lannisters for a long time now.  And she's just a teenager.    One things she's learned is survival skills in a world of killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  She did get herself into a mess by being so intent on getting married to a king but she has really been lucky and also used skills to survive for being such a kid.  She's going to have to give it up to Tryion though, she needs to have a son.  I think when she does, she is going to fall madly in love with him.
Click to expand...




It wasn't her idea to marry Joffrey - it was King Robert's.  Once Robert ordered Ned to become Hand of the King, the Starks were sent into a "dangerous place".  Sansa has been a pawn in the Game.

No spoilers from me, but Sansa's journey has an interesting twist....


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> This really is the best show on tv. Every episode feels like a great movie with terrific production values.



The production values are gorgeous!   

The scene at the end of The Climb when Jon and Ygritte are on top of the wall looking at the South is absolutely awe inspiring.


----------



## Sarah G

I like the way most of the women are emerging.  They've changed the mood of the soundtrack.  It is just inspiring.  

I love the King Slayer storyline.  Those blank pages and the taunting by that punk Joffery will have him becoming a masterful story.  Brianne is such a great character too.  Loved her with Olenna and Margaery.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Sarah G said:


> I like the way most of the women are emerging.  They've changed the mood of the soundtrack.  It is just inspiring.
> 
> I love the King Slayer storyline.  Those blank pages and the taunting by that punk Joffery will have him becoming a masterful story.  Brianne is such a great character too.  Loved her with Olenna and Margaery.



HOLY SHIT!  YEah, Joffery's taunt was amazing.  He's a character that you of course love to hate, but how could you not be charmed by his delivery.  Someone forgot to write down all of your accomplishments!  I was dying!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Who do you all think will kill Joffrey?


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> Who do you all think will kill Joffrey?



I think some of them already know.  They read the books.


----------



## Sarah G

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way most of the women are emerging.  They've changed the mood of the soundtrack.  It is just inspiring.
> 
> I love the King Slayer storyline.  Those blank pages and the taunting by that punk Joffery will have him becoming a masterful story.  Brianne is such a great character too.  Loved her with Olenna and Margaery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!  YEah, Joffery's taunt was amazing.  He's a character that you of course love to hate, but how could you not be charmed by his delivery.  Someone forgot to write down all of your accomplishments!  I was dying!
Click to expand...


I know and as he was walking out, the way he slammed that book closed was kind of frightening.  He's a scary guy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sarah G said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you all think will kill Joffrey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of them already know.  They read the books.
Click to expand...


Ahh crap. Maybe I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you all think will kill Joffrey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of them already know.  They read the books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh crap. Maybe I shouldn't have asked.
Click to expand...


Nah, I think he's going to be around awhile.  People love to hate that little dickhead.


----------



## boedicca

No spoilers!

mr. boe told me that Charles Dance, who plays Tywin Lannister, has never read the books and and only reads his scenes in the script.  So, he doesn't know what is happening in the story overall until he sees the episodes.   The Red Wedding really shocked him!


----------



## Sarah G

​
Nice Day for a Red Wedding ..


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sansa will be fine, She's a good kid who wants to do the right things. But circumstances from her view are pretty screwed up...

Arya is perhaps still my favorite character. And yes her journey would be a movie/book in it's self. But  my pick for the ultimate ruler of the Iron throne is .......Danery......Mother of Dragons......


----------



## SFC Ollie

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got her sword back. And I think whatshisname is going to be teaching her a lot. And he might not sell her to her aunt and just keep her with him?
> 
> Boohoo Sansa. A little too late for the tears now. I still hate her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was alittle upset with that scene. I mean Arya has been some what of a firecracker and she picks the fight and has the Hound finish it without truly helping. Her sword is a tooth pick. She should seek a different sword.
> 
> The Hound is honorable and I am glad Arya and he are partnering up.
> 
> The new group of wildling are freaking guys. I wonder what they bring.
Click to expand...


Arya did take out two of the 5 guys in there.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Let's see if Martin stays faithful to his "have to kill off every leading male character" strategy. Eddard. Drago. King of the North. Hmmm who's next.

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## Sarah G

SFC Ollie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got her sword back. And I think whatshisname is going to be teaching her a lot. And he might not sell her to her aunt and just keep her with him?
> 
> Boohoo Sansa. A little too late for the tears now. I still hate her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was alittle upset with that scene. I mean Arya has been some what of a firecracker and she picks the fight and has the Hound finish it without truly helping. Her sword is a tooth pick. She should seek a different sword.
> 
> The Hound is honorable and I am glad Arya and he are partnering up.
> 
> The new group of wildling are freaking guys. I wonder what they bring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arya did take out two of the 5 guys in there.....
Click to expand...


Yeah, she stuck that little sword up under that guy's chin so sweetly ...


----------



## GHook93

Tyrion, Danery, Arya, Hound (after last episode I he is awesome) and Bron (minor character, but I love the guy).


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> Sansa will be fine, She's a good kid who wants to do the right things. But circumstances from her view are pretty screwed up...
> 
> Arya is perhaps still my favorite character. And yes her journey would be a movie/book in it's self. But  my pick for the ultimate ruler of the Iron throne is .......Danery......Mother of Dragons......




Agreed...but she also needs another woman (to have children) and a man.  She has three dragons.  She needs three riders, just like the original Aegon.

Given Arya's admiration for Visenya, I predict she will be one of the dragon riders.


----------



## boedicca

CrusaderFrank said:


> Let's see if Martin stays faithful to his "have to kill off every leading male character" strategy. Eddard. Drago. King of the North. Hmmm who's next.
> 
> Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk





Instead of calling this season "A Feast For Crows"  (the book title), it's called "All Men Must Die".  Rather creepy, imo.


----------



## Gracie

Personally, I hope when Joffrey gets snuffed, Sansa is right next to him and gets whacked too. Sniveling, whining, gutless wonder that she is.


----------



## bodecea

Gracie said:


> Personally, I hope when Joffrey gets snuffed, Sansa is right next to him and gets whacked too. Sniveling, whining, gutless wonder that she is.



I take it you haven't read the books.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Personally, I hope when Joffrey gets snuffed, Sansa is right next to him and gets whacked too. Sniveling, whining, gutless wonder that she is.




I think you are too hard on Sansa.  How would you feel if you were 15 years old had been terrorized the way she has been?


----------



## bodecea

"Make him fly!"


----------



## Sarah G

The dragons are getting rough even to their mother..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> The dragons are getting rough even to their mother..



Valerion Greyjoy?

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dragons are getting rough even to their mother..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerion Greyjoy?
> 
> Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk
Click to expand...


Can't wait until Theon's sister gets him out of there.  Speaking of that.  I meant the real dragons with Dany, the big one snipped at her.


----------



## boedicca

Yara Greyjoy is an awesome character!


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Yara Greyjoy is an awesome character!



Who is the guy that holds Theon captive?


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Personally, I hope when Joffrey gets snuffed, Sansa is right next to him and gets whacked too. Sniveling, whining, gutless wonder that she is.



Let me get this straight people blame a young girl for getting excited about marrying a king and becoming the Queen of the country. She then backtracks when she discovers he is an evil SOB. Then when she is a prisoner and is actively tortured by the mad little king, you show her no pitty? 

She is the one I actually root for. I hope she makes it out and lives a somewhat decent life. However, I think her story will end tragically! 


I don't think I have hated a villain as much I hate Joffery. He has to be the worst of the worst.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Neat Characters *

Tyrion, Arry, Dany, Theon, Samwell, Ser Davos, Brienne of Tarth


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dragons are getting rough even to their mother..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerion Greyjoy?
> 
> Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't wait until Theon's sister gets him out of there.  Speaking of that.  I meant the real dragons with Dany, the big one snipped at her.
Click to expand...


I don't think Yara will free him!


----------



## Gracie

Dragons cannot be tamed. I think I read somewhere that even Daenyrs loses control over them eventually.


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerion Greyjoy?
> 
> Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until Theon's sister gets him out of there.  Speaking of that.  I meant the real dragons with Dany, the big one snipped at her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Yara will free him!
Click to expand...


I hope she does.


----------



## GHook93

First I am predicting he gets killed (and note I NOT have read the book). Here are my suspects:

(1) Olena (Tyrell Old Woman) and Margery: They are power hungry and see the marriage to Joffery as the best way to the thrown. They are cunning and smart. However, Margery is no whore and Olena isn't Tywin who will pimp out her family. I believe they have her marry Margery and then shortly thereafter have him killed. Heck Margery could be the assassin. Mostly Likely

(2) Tywin: He views Joffery as a fool, obstacle and threat. He could knock him off for Cersi's younger son.

(3) Cersi: See Tywin

(4) The bitter warrior in the episode one that stabbed the guys hand. He is made and could easily be plotting Joffery's death.

(5) Sansa: She hates him and anything is possible.

(6) Tyrion: ditto


I am going with Olena and Margery.


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yara Greyjoy is an awesome character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the guy that holds Theon captive?
Click to expand...



Roose Bolton's bastard, Ramsay.


----------



## JakeStarkey

And we are all forgetting Petyr Baelish, "littlefinger"

Several of my friends no longer watch because of the lack of a metaphysical naturalism in the world of the books.

Our existentialist and atheists may well like it because this is as the world as they believe it to be.


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yara Greyjoy is an awesome character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the guy that holds Theon captive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roose Bolton's bastard, Ramsay.
Click to expand...


Ok, I looked it up and it said Ramsay Snow.  Relative of John Snow?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the guy that holds Theon captive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roose Bolton's bastard, Ramsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I looked it up and it said Ramsay Snow.  Relative of John Snow?
Click to expand...


"Snow" is the last name given to bastards in the North.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I hope its the dragons who do in Joffrey. 

Wouldn't that be fitting?

Better yet, Sansa.


----------



## Gracie

Joffery will probably last a long while. He is so loved to be hated. They did a fine job casting the characters, that's for sure.


----------



## mack20

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roose Bolton's bastard, Ramsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I looked it up and it said Ramsay Snow.  Relative of John Snow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Snow" is the last name given to bastards in the North.
Click to expand...


Yup.  All the different regions of Westeros have specialized surnames for bastard children.  "Snow" in the north, "Stone" in the Vale, "Flowers" in the Reach, "Waters" in the Crownlands (King's Landing), "Sand" in Dorne, etc, etc.

We met Ellaria Sand in this episode (Oberyn's paramour) and she refers to herself as a bastard.


----------



## Sarah G

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roose Bolton's bastard, Ramsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I looked it up and it said Ramsay Snow.  Relative of John Snow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Snow" is the last name given to bastards in the North.
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I want the girl with the needle to get Joffrey. Karmic justice


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Joffery will probably last a long while. He is so loved to be hated. They did a fine job casting the characters, that's for sure.



No I believe he will die soon


----------



## SFC Ollie

The Actor that plays Joffrey has already talked about what he will be doing after Game of Thrones....


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## gallantwarrior

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roose Bolton's bastard, Ramsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I looked it up and it said Ramsay Snow.  Relative of John Snow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Snow" is the last name given to bastards in the North.
Click to expand...


Just as "Sand" is the name given bastards in the South, as we will find this season.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Stop with the damn spoilers people. Not all of us are book worms


----------



## Gracie

SFC Ollie said:


> The Actor that plays Joffrey has already talked about what he will be doing after Game of Thrones....



Link? I'd appreciate it. Does he talk about his eventually hopeful and painful demise?


----------



## Sarah G

gallantwarrior said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I looked it up and it said Ramsay Snow.  Relative of John Snow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Snow" is the last name given to bastards in the North.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as "Sand" is the name given bastards in the South, as we will find this season.
Click to expand...


Another interesting tidbit.  Thank you!


----------



## mack20

Gracie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Actor that plays Joffrey has already talked about what he will be doing after Game of Thrones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? I'd appreciate it. Does he talk about his eventually hopeful and painful demise?
Click to expand...


It's nothing that exciting.  Jack Gleeson has said that after Game of Thrones he plans on quitting acting to focus on humanitarian causes.  There is absolutely no indication given of when that might be.


----------



## GHook93

mack20 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Actor that plays Joffrey has already talked about what he will be doing after Game of Thrones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? I'd appreciate it. Does he talk about his eventually hopeful and painful demise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's nothing that exciting.  Jack Gleeson has said that after Game of Thrones he plans on quitting acting to focus on humanitarian causes.  There is absolutely no indication given of when that might be.
Click to expand...


When he talks like that it means this season!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gracie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Actor that plays Joffrey has already talked about what he will be doing after Game of Thrones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? I'd appreciate it. Does he talk about his eventually hopeful and painful demise?
Click to expand...


I saw something on HLN or somewhere, one of those 2 minute spotlight things where he said something about leaving acting after game of thrones and believe it or not doing charitable work or something....

I'll try to find something on it....


----------



## SFC Ollie

> Gleeson is famously camera-shy; almost every interview with him has been on set or at a university. He has said that he plans to quit acting once this role is over; back in January, he blasted celebrity culture in a 30-minute speech at Oxford in which he said of his experience, "I detested the superficial elevation and commodification of it all, juxtaposed with the grotesque self-involvement it would sometimes draw out in me."



https://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo-tv...-at--game-of-thrones--premiere-015213435.html


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Gleeson is famously camera-shy; almost every interview with him has been on set or at a university. He has said that he plans to quit acting once this role is over; back in January, he blasted celebrity culture in a 30-minute speech at Oxford in which he said of his experience, "I detested the superficial elevation and commodification of it all, juxtaposed with the grotesque self-involvement it would sometimes draw out in me."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo-tv...-at--game-of-thrones--premiere-015213435.html
Click to expand...


It would be a shame if he left. As a villain, he does it picture perfect. Can you think of another villain you have hated less? I seriously can't. He plays that cowardly evil king to a T!


----------



## Gracie

15 minutes!! W00T!


----------



## boedicca

14 Minutes!


----------



## Gracie

lol. SEVEN MINUTES!


----------



## boedicca

3 minutes!


----------



## Sarah G

I just heard the show's cancelled tonight.


----------



## boedicca

It's HEEEEEERRRREEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Gracie

Omg omg omg!!!

Happy dance happy dance!!!


----------



## Gracie

So..did everyone see it? Can we raise a glass in glee? Can we, huh, can we?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

So who poisoned Joffrey?

Surely they can't really hang it on The Imp!

And, nice that Sansa has a new champion.


----------



## Gracie

So...who did it? Who do YOU think did it? And I am bummed it was so fast. I wanted it to be lingering. I know. Bad me.


----------



## Gracie

I think Grandpa did it.


----------



## Gracie

Then again.. Sansa DID hand a goblet to Tyrion. Maybe Sansa finally grew a pair. But I am guessing Grandpa did it.


----------



## boedicca

I read the books, but I am not going to post spoilers.


----------



## Gracie

I can find spoilers online, lol. So it's ok. I flat out wanna know who did it so I can praise him or her.


----------



## Gracie

Ok. I know who did it. But...I ain't saying.


----------



## katsteve2012

Gracie said:


> Ok. I know who did it. But...I ain't saying.



I don't know who did it, but whoever did, they deserve a medal. His character was an arrogant prick to be so young.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I knew it was coming but Damned if I don't forget who dun it.............


----------



## gallantwarrior

Funny, I knew it was coming, too, and I think I do recall who did it.  It wasn't who will be blamed, though.  It would have been more fun watching if my buddy's GF wasn't asking a continual stream of questions, you'd think after three seasons she'd at least know which Lannisters were who.  "Who's that?"  "What's he doing?"  "What's her name?"  Blah, blah, blah...I guess I'm most disturbed because I rarely ever watch TV and when I do, it's because I find something interesting enough to watch.  
GF did mention she felt guilty because while my buddy and I were in the kitchen (his night to cook), chatting, she was in the other room watching some flick with a really, _really_ fat broad playing a cop.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Gracie

They sure did an excellent job casting that guy as Joffrey. Problem is, does that actor know that he will be associated with that character for eternity? That  must suck.


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> I think Grandpa did it.







I think his father did it.  He has a history in that respect you know....


----------



## Gracie

Ok..I don't remember the guys name, but the one that went to the wedding and had his bitchy "lady with him"....he looks just like Ashur in Spartacus..but skinnier. Is that him???


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Gracie said:


> They sure did an excellent job casting that guy as Joffrey. Problem is, does that actor know that he will be associated with that character for eternity? That  must suck.



I don't think he cares, because I believe he has no interest in pursuing a career as an actor after GoT.

Everything I've seen and read says he's planning on being an academic.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Gracie said:


> They sure did an excellent job casting that guy as Joffrey. Problem is, does that actor know that he will be associated with that character for eternity? That  must suck.



He said he's going to retire from acting after this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Gracie said:


> Ok. I know who did it. But...I ain't saying.



Me too.


----------



## Synthaholic

Gracie said:


> They sure did an excellent job casting that guy as Joffrey. *Problem is, does that actor know that he will be associated with that character for eternity?* That  must suck.




Might not be a problem:


Jack Gleeson Will Likely Quit Acting After 'Game Of Thrones'


He's a very intelligent young man, from all I've read and heard from him.


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure did an excellent job casting that guy as Joffrey. *Problem is, does that actor know that he will be associated with that character for eternity?* That  must suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not be a problem:
> 
> 
> Jack Gleeson Will Likely Quit Acting After 'Game Of Thrones'
> 
> 
> He's a very intelligent young man, from all I've read and heard from him.
Click to expand...


That's what we've been hearing.  I'm glad he's gone but I don't want Tyrion to be blamed.  I love him in the series.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gracie said:


> They sure did an excellent job casting that guy as Joffrey. Problem is, does that actor know that he will be associated with that character for eternity? That  must suck.



He did an interview where he says he's quitting acting and going to do some humanitarian work...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I just watched it. Avoided this thread till I did. EXCELLENT death scene for that despicable little bastard.


----------



## GHook93

Luddly Neddite said:


> So who poisoned Joffrey?
> 
> Surely they can't really hang it on The Imp!
> 
> And, nice that Sansa has a new champion.



It's the Old Women (Margery grandma) and Tywin. That is my guess. I thought it was Margery. The way she was so unamused by his immature brutality and cowardly bully tactics. However, after seeing next weeks coming attractions it's not her.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Gracie said:


> Ok. I know who did it. But...I ain't saying.



You found quite a source, then.  As of the end of book 5, it's never been revealed who did it.  In fact, as time goes on, the list of people with a potential motive only expands.


----------



## Noomi

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just watched it. Avoided this thread till I did. EXCELLENT death scene for that despicable little bastard.



Haven't seen the show or read the books, but I have seen clips on YouTube. He looks like he'd play a great baddie. And I did check out the death scene, too. I was kind of bored by it, really.

I should read the books but sadly the writing in them is too small lol.


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just watched it. Avoided this thread till I did. EXCELLENT death scene for that despicable little bastard.



I usually watch it the next day.  I'm going to avoid this too from now on, I don't know why I clicked on it anyway but I found out right away that he was dead.    Shit.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

GHook93 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who poisoned Joffrey?
> 
> Surely they can't really hang it on The Imp!
> 
> And, nice that Sansa has a new champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Old Women (Margery grandma) and Tywin. That is my guess. I thought it was Margery. The way she was so unamused by his immature brutality and cowardly bully tactics. However, after seeing next weeks coming attractions it's not her.
Click to expand...


What about Sansa's new champion?

The one who spirited her away in the middle of the death scene.

Wondering what his role will be in the future. 

(Sorry, Sarah.)


----------



## Sarah G

Luddly Neddite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who poisoned Joffrey?
> 
> Surely they can't really hang it on The Imp!
> 
> And, nice that Sansa has a new champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Old Women (Margery grandma) and Tywin. That is my guess. I thought it was Margery. The way she was so unamused by his immature brutality and cowardly bully tactics. However, after seeing next weeks coming attractions it's not her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about Sansa's new champion?
> 
> The one who spirited her away in the middle of the death scene.
> 
> Wondering what his role will be in the future.
> 
> (Sorry, Sarah.)
Click to expand...


It's ok, my own fault.


----------



## MikeK

I am very disappointed in the way Geoffrey was finally dealt with.  That sadistic monster deserved to be tortured much in the way of the poor fellow who was endlessly tormented, castrated, and psychologically devastated.  He should at least have been nailed in a box and buried alive, or locked in a cage with starving rats.  As it is he suffered for a few minutes, lapsed into the big sleep and he will never know another moment of discomfort.

I hope they don't kill the little guy for it.


----------



## Gracie

I hope Tryion sticks around for a long time. It would be a very boring show without him.


----------



## Harry Dresden

so who would become the king now?....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Harry Dresden said:


> so who would become the king now?....



Tommen Baratheon, the youngest of Cersei and Robert's (Jamie's) kids.


----------



## Harry Dresden

theDoctorisIn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who would become the king now?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommen Baratheon, the youngest of Cersei and Robert's (Jamie's) kids.
Click to expand...


have we seen him?....i dont remember seeing this kid....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who would become the king now?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommen Baratheon, the youngest of Cersei and Robert's (Jamie's) kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have we seen him?....i dont remember seeing this kid....
Click to expand...


He's been shown on screen, but I don't know if he's been named on the show.

Either way, he certainly hasn't been a main character up until now.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

MikeK said:


> I am very disappointed in the way Geoffrey was finally dealt with.  That sadistic monster deserved to be tortured much in the way of the poor fellow who was endlessly tormented, castrated, and psychologically devastated.  He should at least have been nailed in a box and buried alive, or locked in a cage with starving rats.  As it is he suffered for a few minutes, lapsed into the big sleep and he will never know another moment of discomfort.
> 
> I hope they don't kill the little guy for it.



I thought the same thing when I read Joffrey's death in the book.  Just not a nasty enough way to go to satisfy me.

The show did a better job with it.  The kid turning colors in real time and shooting blood out his nostrils looked more painful than the description made it feel.  Still wasn't enough, though.

When I thought further about it, after first reading that scene, though, I realized that it really wouldn't matter -how- he died.  After the shit that kid pulled and the amount of undeserved cockiness he exuded from the get-go, I don't think any particular death would have been an end that satisfied me.

Maybe living hell, in stead.  If he had to trade places with Theon, that'd suit him.  Maybe.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who would become the king now?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommen Baratheon, the youngest of Cersei and Robert's (Jamie's) kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have we seen him?....i dont remember seeing this kid....
Click to expand...


Yeah, he's kinda a milk toast nothing character.  The kinda middle child you'd expect to emerge from growing up with an overbearing terror like Joffrey.  Unassertive, unassuming, and, most obviously, quiet.  Not a lot of speaking lines, in the book -or- on screen.

And he has been on screen through quite a few gatherings where the entire family's present, including the wedding where Joffrey dies.  They show him a couple of times laughing at the dwarf joust, sitting directly to Tyrion's right at that same little table.


----------



## Sarah G

Not2BSubjugated said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very disappointed in the way Geoffrey was finally dealt with.  That sadistic monster deserved to be tortured much in the way of the poor fellow who was endlessly tormented, castrated, and psychologically devastated.  He should at least have been nailed in a box and buried alive, or locked in a cage with starving rats.  As it is he suffered for a few minutes, lapsed into the big sleep and he will never know another moment of discomfort.
> 
> I hope they don't kill the little guy for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing when I read Joffrey's death in the book.  Just not a nasty enough way to go to satisfy me.
> 
> The show did a better job with it.  The kid turning colors in real time and shooting blood out his nostrils looked more painful than the description made it feel.  Still wasn't enough, though.
> 
> When I thought further about it, after first reading that scene, though, I realized that it really wouldn't matter -how- he died.  After the shit that kid pulled and the amount of undeserved cockiness he exuded from the get-go, I don't think any particular death would have been an end that satisfied me.
> 
> Maybe living hell, in stead.  If he had to trade places with Theon, that'd suit him.  Maybe.
Click to expand...


Speaking of Theon, I've been waiting patiently for his sister to come and rescue him.  That other Snow guy is putting Joffrey to shame in his psychological and physical abuse on Theon.  I just can't believe Theon lived through all of this and will one day get his day in the sun.  Sans junk.

  That has been just horrific.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I figured out who killed Geoffrey


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> I figured out who killed Geoffrey



What's your opinion, Frank?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out who killed Geoffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your opinion, Frank?
Click to expand...


Little Finger. I'm not kidding either

He's been the instigator all along. He was the one who knew Jamie Lannister fathered Roberts Baratheon's children and he waited for his opportunity to tell Jon Arryn to look into the "Blonde of Hair" issue.

He did it in such a way to cast a wide net of blame and was hoping for it to land on the Dorne's who specialize in poisons but instead got Tyrion blamed for it -- again.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out who killed Geoffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your opinion, Frank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little Finger. I'm not kidding either
> 
> He's been the instigator all along. He was the one who knew Jamie Lannister fathered Roberts Baratheon's children and he waited for his opportunity to tell Jon Arryn to look into the "Blonde of Hair" issue.
> 
> He did it in such a way to cast a wide net of blame and was hoping for it to land on the Dorne's who specialize in poisons but instead got Tyrion blamed for it -- again.
Click to expand...


Omg, that's not what I was expecting you to say but it does make some sense.  He's always up to something.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out who killed Geoffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your opinion, Frank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little Finger. I'm not kidding either
> 
> He's been the instigator all along. He was the one who knew Jamie Lannister fathered Roberts Baratheon's children and he waited for his opportunity to tell Jon Arryn to look into the "Blonde of Hair" issue.
> 
> He did it in such a way to cast a wide net of blame and was hoping for it to land on the Dorne's who specialize in poisons but instead got Tyrion blamed for it -- again.
Click to expand...


Lol!  That's my opinion, too.  Especially given Dontos spiriting Sansa out -right- as Joffrey's goin out and where that all ends up.

Also, nobody else there with the capacity for that level of intrigue and treachery had anything material to gain.  None of the Lanisters, including Tyrion, had any reason to off the kid other than not liking him.  Tywin's too pragmatic for that sorta thing and Tyrion's not the type to off a child just because he's a dick.

The Tyrells didn't really have anything to gain.  Succession goes to Tommen, not Margery, first off, and second, Margery pretty much had Joffrey tamed.  She'd been playing him like a fiddle the whole time and there was really no reason to assume she couldn't hold those reigns indefinitely.  Maybe, but doubtful.


----------



## strollingbones

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out who killed Geoffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your opinion, Frank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little Finger. I'm not kidding either
> 
> He's been the instigator all along. He was the one who knew Jamie Lannister fathered Roberts Baratheon's children and he waited for his opportunity to tell Jon Arryn to look into the "Blonde of Hair" issue.
> 
> He did it in such a way to cast a wide net of blame and was hoping for it to land on the Dorne's who specialize in poisons but instead got Tyrion blamed for it -- again.
Click to expand...


o please.....little finger would pay someone to do it...and be out of the kingdom when its done...


----------



## strollingbones

Not2BSubjugated said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your opinion, Frank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Finger. I'm not kidding either
> 
> He's been the instigator all along. He was the one who knew Jamie Lannister fathered Roberts Baratheon's children and he waited for his opportunity to tell Jon Arryn to look into the "Blonde of Hair" issue.
> 
> He did it in such a way to cast a wide net of blame and was hoping for it to land on the Dorne's who specialize in poisons but instead got Tyrion blamed for it -- again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  That's my opinion, too.  Especially given Dontos spiriting Sansa out -right- as Joffrey's goin out and where that all ends up.
> 
> Also, nobody else there with the capacity for that level of intrigue and treachery had anything material to gain.  None of the Lanisters, including Tyrion, had any reason to off the kid other than not liking him.  Tywin's too pragmatic for that sorta thing and Tyrion's not the type to off a child just because he's a dick.
> 
> The Tyrells didn't really have anything to gain.  Succession goes to Tommen, not Margery, first off, and second, Margery pretty much had Joffrey tamed.  She'd been playing him like a fiddle the whole time and there was really no reason to assume she couldn't hold those reigns indefinitely.  Maybe, but doubtful.
Click to expand...



wont the new bride be queen regent now?


----------



## strollingbones

a person in the farmers market gave me one of his hbo2go accounts....basically for knowing who martin is and discussing that i had read all the books...so now i am caught up with the purple wedding....

and here is where reading all the books comes into play......the killer is not named but you damn well know it is not little finger....


*kicks dirt on frankie*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your opinion, Frank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Finger. I'm not kidding either
> 
> He's been the instigator all along. He was the one who knew Jamie Lannister fathered Roberts Baratheon's children and he waited for his opportunity to tell Jon Arryn to look into the "Blonde of Hair" issue.
> 
> He did it in such a way to cast a wide net of blame and was hoping for it to land on the Dorne's who specialize in poisons but instead got Tyrion blamed for it -- again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> o please.....little finger would pay someone to do it...and be out of the kingdom when its done...
Click to expand...


Well he didn't do it himself.

But he was the one who has been trying to take down the Lannisters from Book One. Who knows, maybe he's a Targaryan

God I hate these book


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> a person in the farmers market gave me one of his hbo2go accounts....basically for knowing who martin is and discussing that i had read all the books...so now i am caught up with the purple wedding....
> 
> and here is where reading all the books comes into play......the killer is not named but you damn well know it is not little finger....
> 
> 
> *kicks dirt on frankie*



I'm not kidding. I'd bet he's the one behind it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Oh fuck!  That's it!  Petry Baelish is a Targaryan!!


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Oh fuck!  That's it!  Petry Baelish is a Targaryan!!



HaHa, you just hate my favorite girl.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck!  That's it!  Petry Baelish is a Targaryan!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa, you just hate my favorite girl.
Click to expand...


I hate the books are like crack cocaine.


----------



## strollingbones

o please do you think i dont know who did it?  really?  of course i do.....you can google it dumbass


----------



## strollingbones

not the last two.....they were kinda like qualudes to me....


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> o please do you think i dont know who did it?  really?  of course i do.....you can google it dumbass



Who did it, in your opinion?


----------



## strollingbones

no


----------



## strollingbones

the obvious is half man but come on that is too obvious....think....someone cunning ....someone who may not have something to gain but to protect and that is all i will say


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> the obvious is half man but come on that is too obvious....think....someone cunning ....someone who may not have something to gain but to protect and that is all i will say



Don't want to commit, eh?


----------



## strollingbones

no because i am a cheater...*hangs head* and looked it up...

o btw sarah did you know frankies dick is a monster......did you?


*evil smile at frankie* lets see you explain that one buster


----------



## strollingbones

apparently martin is telling fans when one ask when book 6 will be done...he will kill a stark....how many starks are left?  4?  the kids and i guess one would count jon snow.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> no because i am a cheater...*hangs head* and looked it up...
> 
> o btw sarah did you know frankies dick is a monster......did you?
> 
> 
> *evil smile at frankie* lets see you explain that one buster



Do you want to come in my bus?

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## gallantwarrior

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who would become the king now?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommen Baratheon, the youngest of Cersei and Robert's (Jamie's) kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have we seen him?....i dont remember seeing this kid....
Click to expand...


He was at the wedding, sitting next to Cersei.  He's definitely grown a bit since the series started.


----------



## BDBoop

She aged very well. 

This cracked me up.

Man ruins Game of Thrones with series of novels full of spoilers



> The entertainment industry was today warning fans of the popular HBO series Game Of Thrones to avoid at all costs a series of books by a rogue enthusiast named George R.R. Martin, who has written five whole volumes consisting solely of spoilers for the popular television show.
> 
> This man is dangerous and wants to ruin everyones enjoyment of a much-loved fantasy drama. said executive producer D. B. Weiss. Its a sad symptom of todays binge culture that people cant just wait and enjoy things as they are released. They want everything at once.
> 
> I cannot stress quite how irresponsible it is for someone to write out the whole series, add more detail, go back in time and then publish it for innocent people to purchase and read thus spoiling the series for them. Who does this Martin guy think he is?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

strollingbones said:


> a person in the farmers market gave me one of his hbo2go accounts....basically for knowing who martin is and discussing that i had read all the books...so now i am caught up with the purple wedding....
> 
> and here is where reading all the books comes into play......the killer is not named but you damn well know it is not little finger....
> 
> 
> *kicks dirt on frankie*



I don't know.  I've read the books too, and if at some point Baelish was eliminated from the list of possible murderers, I don't recall that point.  It has been almost 3 years since I read book 5, though.  I could very well be wrong.


----------



## strollingbones

it is not little finger.....come on frankie.....lets put your money where your mouth is....a bottle of creed fumes....if i am right.....

if i am wrong...*evil smile* a badger brush for your shaving kit?


----------



## Katzndogz

I know who did it, although the TV version did not go into the mechanics of how it was done like the book did.   The perpetrator is never identified.  I doubt the series will name the guilty party.


----------



## Sarah G

That wasn't Little Finger who took Sansa away.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> it is not little finger.....come on frankie.....lets put your money where your mouth is....a bottle of creed fumes....if i am right.....
> 
> if i am wrong...*evil smile* a badger brush for your shaving kit?



You're wicked

Thats why I like you


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sarah G said:


> That wasn't Little Finger who took Sansa away.



Stop!  You've obviously read the books!
The TV series is not that far along....


----------



## Sarah G

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't Little Finger who took Sansa away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!  You've obviously read the books!
> The TV series is not that far along....
Click to expand...


No I didn't.    I saw who took her away from the wedding ya psycho.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't Little Finger who took Sansa away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!  You've obviously read the books!
> The TV series is not that far along....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't.    I saw who took her away from the wedding ya psycho.
Click to expand...


Who you callin' "psycho"?


----------



## strollingbones

o please...it was not little finger....good gosh.....since you didnt read the books we are held back by that but if you cannot see the obvious......what can we say?


----------



## GHook93

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't Little Finger who took Sansa away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!  You've obviously read the books!
> The TV series is not that far along....
Click to expand...


No it was the guy she saved from the Joffery.

I lost some respect for Jaime. I thought he changed his way, but he is still dishonorable. He promised to free Sansa and isn't doing that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

[ame=http://youtu.be/p_nddh4YTNE]Game of Thrones, Skyrim, Pirates of the Caribbean heavy metal mashup!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't Little Finger who took Sansa away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!  You've obviously read the books!
> The TV series is not that far along....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was the guy she saved from the Joffery.
> 
> I lost some respect for Jaime. I thought he changed his way, but he is still dishonorable. He promised to free Sansa and isn't doing that.
Click to expand...


He's also still hounding after is sister which is disgusting even for back then.  I'm sorry, I just always hate the incestual storyline.  I hated it when they introduced it on Dexter.


----------



## Sarah G

Joffrey's little brother seems like an asshole too.  He was laughing about the little people and when Tyrion looked at him, he gave him a dirty look.

I wonder if they would consider bringing back the same actor who played Joffrey to play his brother as he gets older.


----------



## strollingbones

omg.....i dont wanna spoil it for anyone......but i was shocked.....and at the end i was stunned...great ending just great ending...

shut up frankie...we all know you love her.....and wont admit it.....she was great last night...


----------



## strollingbones

and as i pointed out little finger never does his own dirty work...now does he.....

and all that meaningless sex...that was nice....


----------



## strollingbones

strollingbones said:


> it is not little finger.....come on frankie.....lets put your money where your mouth is....a bottle of creed fumes....if i am right.....
> 
> if i am wrong...*evil smile* a badger brush for your shaving kit?



okay you thanked me for this post does that mean the bet is on?

you have little finger as the killer and i have everyone else...

i get to pick a bottle of creed perfume or you get a badger brush for your shaving kit?

i would say both about equal....values....bare in mind that i am too broke to pay for hbo..which means i am really too broke to be placing bets.....so think about this frankie....would i make a sucker bet as broke as i am?  or would i only wager this on a sure thing?  

here is what you will be buying that is the best price i could find....


CREED FANTASIA DE FLEURS Perfume for Women by Creed at FragranceNet.com®

i would post the badger brush but why tease ya like that........

so....bet is on.....


----------



## strollingbones

i just cant help it...i got this thing for whale vomit


----------



## SFC Ollie

Well, you are right about one thing for certain.....

meaningless sex is always nice....


----------



## strollingbones

i do not like the short haired jamie...at all....


----------



## Gracie

Short haired jamie is gross.
His sister is worse.
It was a boring show last night.
Daenrys rocks.


----------



## boedicca

gallantwarrior said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommen Baratheon, the youngest of Cersei and Robert's (Jamie's) kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have we seen him?....i dont remember seeing this kid....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was at the wedding, sitting next to Cersei.  He's definitely grown a bit since the series started.
Click to expand...




Tommen is played by a different (older) kid now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not little finger.....come on frankie.....lets put your money where your mouth is....a bottle of creed fumes....if i am right.....
> 
> if i am wrong...*evil smile* a badger brush for your shaving kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay you thanked me for this post does that mean the bet is on?
> 
> you have little finger as the killer and i have everyone else...
> 
> i get to pick a bottle of creed perfume or you get a badger brush for your shaving kit?
> 
> i would say both about equal....values....bare in mind that i am too broke to pay for hbo..which means i am really too broke to be placing bets.....so think about this frankie....would i make a sucker bet as broke as i am?  or would i only wager this on a sure thing?
> 
> here is what you will be buying that is the best price i could find....
> 
> 
> CREED FANTASIA DE FLEURS Perfume for Women by Creed at FragranceNet.com®
> 
> i would post the badger brush but why tease ya like that........
> 
> so....bet is on.....
Click to expand...


I had to look up "Badger Brush" apparently I had the wrong idea about it


----------



## Gracie

Speaking of the next in line for the thrown....looks like that kid might be normal. And his mama didn't much like it that grandpa took over the convo.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Speaking of the next in line for the thrown....looks like that kid might be normal. And his mama didn't much like it that grandpa took over the convo.



What happened to the blacksmith?


----------



## strollingbones

he is in hiding .....remember he was with arya....o hell i am not sure where he is on the show...but he should have stayed in one of the places they visit and decided to stay.....

frankie it is a brush for shaving....i was not kidding...they are soft and all......as soft as your head if you take this sucker bet....


----------



## Gracie

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the next in line for the thrown....looks like that kid might be normal. And his mama didn't much like it that grandpa took over the convo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the blacksmith?
Click to expand...


He is off in another realm I guess. He kinda disappeared. For now, anyway.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Game of Thrones apart


----------



## Gracie

I don't remember where I saw it..but I have been browsing the net often lately and I stumbled upon some place talking about GOT. 
According to what I read..wherever it was....Peter Dinkage is on contract with GOT until 2016 and after that, he will star in a sci fi series. They wanted him now, but he can't due to that contract. 

So this means he ain't going anywhere for some time! Yay!


----------



## Katzndogz

GOT is supposed to last seven years.  Won't it end around 2016 anyway?   The series will not outlive the scope of the books.


----------



## boedicca

Martin has two more books planned to complete the series...if he doesn't die first:  The Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring.

The 4th and 5th books are so enormous, a lot will have to be cut out to fit into 10 episode seasons.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> Martin has two more books planned to complete the series...if he doesn't die first:  The Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring.
> 
> The 4th and 5th books are so enormous, a lot will have to be cut out to fit into 10 episode seasons.



I've already been through the whole 'author of sprawling fantasy series dies before it is complete' thing with Robert Jordan, I don't need to do it again with Martin!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Didn't they make Book three into two seasons?


----------



## gallantwarrior

strollingbones said:


> he is in hiding .....remember he was with arya....o hell i am not sure where he is on the show...but he should have stayed in one of the places they visit and decided to stay.....
> 
> frankie it is a brush for shaving....i was not kidding...they are soft and all......as soft as your head if you take this sucker bet....



He had been sold to the Red Lady, who planned on sacrificing him but the Onion Knight smuggled him out of the Dragonstone prison and sent him on his way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Actually, this headline is misleading but ... 

A Doctor Explains Why Everyone On 'Game Of Thrones' Should Be Dead - MTV








> A trauma expert gives us the scoop on whether you could survive beheadings, disfigurements and wang removals.
> 
> When you play the Game of Thrones, you win or you die &#8212; or, sometimes, you sustain life-altering horrible injuries that are agony to endure and disgusting to behold!
> 
> As anyone who&#8217;s ever spent a Sunday night glued to HBO&#8217;s &#8220;Game of Thrones&#8221; knows, living in Westeros is a risky business. At any moment, you might take a sword to the face, or a screw to the foot, or have your Hodor hodored off by some crazy hodoring bastard.
> 
> And yet, strangely enough, most of the show&#8217;s grievously injured characters are still alive, in some cases seemingly against all odds. But in real life, could they really survive?
> 
> We brought in Dr. Deborah Mogelof, a physican with special expertise in trauma, to give us the rundown on &#8220;Game of Thrones&#8217;&#8221; most exciting medical mysteries.


----------



## mack20

boedicca said:


> Martin has two more books planned to complete the series...if he doesn't die first:  The Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring.
> 
> The 4th and 5th books are so enormous, a lot will have to be cut out to fit into 10 episode seasons.



Given the way books 4 and 5 are written (events in both books happen concurrently), I have to imagine that they'll be combining the two books and then splitting that up into 2 or 3 seasons.  I don't personally think it will work for the show to stick with the formula of proceeding strictly as the books do, because show watchers wouldn't be thrilled at watching a season devoid of some of the characters who are missing from book 4 but reappear in book 5.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I almost bought book 4 this afternoon.  But I am waiting to treat myself when the semester ends this week.  I  even have a gift card for Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Gracie

How many books are there in this story? I need to start looking for them for the library I am making.


----------



## Sarah G

gallantwarrior said:


> I almost bought book 4 this afternoon.  But I am waiting to treat myself when the semester ends this week.  I  even have a gift card for Barnes & Noble.



How much do they run at Barnes and Noble?


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> Didn't they make Book three into two seasons?




Good point - yes, season 4 has story lines from the third book.  In some ways, the Series is a rewrite (i.e., in the books, Jamie comes back to Kings Landing after Joffrey is killed).


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> How many books are there in this story? I need to start looking for them for the library I am making.





There are 5 books so far, with two more planned.  The 4th and 5th are long - with way too many POV characters.  George would benefit from a good editor.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought book 4 this afternoon.  But I am waiting to treat myself when the semester ends this week.  I  even have a gift card for Barnes & Noble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do they run at Barnes and Noble?
Click to expand...


Regular price is $9.99, or something like that.  I happen to have a $10 gift certificate.


----------



## boedicca

One can buy the 5 paperback boxed set used on Amazon for $23 + $3.99 shipping.


----------



## gallantwarrior

boedicca said:


> One can buy the 5 paperback boxed set used on Amazon for $23 + $3.99 shipping.



Great suggestion, thanks.


----------



## boedicca

I look for used books first - they are far less expensive.


----------



## Gracie

Hell, for all I know, they could be in those boxes of books hubby bought today. I still have not looked through them cuz I want to be surprised.


----------



## Gracie

Whoa!!!! Good show tonight!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

'Game Of Thrones' Author George R.R. Martin Regrets The Controversial Rape Scene (SPOILER)



> And you thought your family reunions were awkward.
> 
> Spoiler Alert!
> 
> The Internet has been ablaze ever since Sunday night's, April 20, episode of "Game of Thrones," in which Jamie Lannister (Nikolaj Coster-Waldau) forces himself on his sister/incestuous lover Cersei (Lena Headey) despite her protests. To make things even worse, it happened in the presence of their murdered son.
> 
> It has been called "one of the most disturbing scenes ever" on the show and has caused such an uproar that George R.R. Martin, the author of the "A Song of Ice and Fire" series which is the inspiration for HBO's "Game of Thrones," took to his blog to respond.
> 
> Though he states the scene was intended to be disturbing, Martin wrote, "I do regret if it has disturbed people for the wrong reasons."
> 
> Martin says he never discussed the scene with the producers, and that the differences between the scene on TV, which has been called rape, and the scene in the book, in which Cersei and Jamie have consensual relations, is brought on essentially by the "butterfly effect" -- small changes in the story that lead to major ones.


----------



## Gracie

Oh bullshit on the whiners.


----------



## gallantwarrior

boedicca said:


> I look for used books first - they are far less expensive.



I usually do, too.  But I've got this gift certificate...


----------



## GHook93

Great episode. I called Ollena killing Joffery, but I didn't see Littlefinger role coming.  He didn't it because he wanted to confuse people. Heck he probably killed John Aryan (the Hand before Ned) for kicks! Imagine that. He kills the hand and now is marrying his widow! LOL, that would be a twist, but I still there it was Cersi. But then again Joffery was poisoned and so was Jon This is GoT so anything is possible. I am glad Jaime got back on the honorable path. Dary is collecting a hell of an army. Very dumb move by Bran. I thought he was smarter than that. I am looking for to next week when the Jon Snowe takes out the turncoats. They are some evil bastards. It's going to be nice when ghost rips apart that fat bastard!


----------



## GHook93

Predictions:
(1) Jaime helps Tyrion escape before his trial.
(2) Margery wins over Tomme (new King) and he becomes her puppet. He is not cruel like Joffery, rather he is simple minded and naive. 
(3) Tomme is also Cersi puppet and the two women come to a head.
(4) Daryne (Mother of Dragons) has a major set back. My guess is the Grey Worm turns on her, because the servent girl that is teaching him Westros desires and normal life and manipulates Grey Worm into providing it.
(5) Jon Snowe successfully defeats the turncoats and finds his brother. However, Bran tells him about his quest and Snowe allows him to continue it.
(6) The Wildling attack and the Nightswatch somehow defeats them.
(7) What little finger hadn't told her is Sansa was promised to her cousin (the creepy kid that still breast feeding and wanted to see the little man fly).
(8) The white walkers turn out not to be evil, but carriers of justice North of the Wall.

Note: I don't care if I get most wrong it's fun to predict.


----------



## SFC Ollie

But then again since the movie story line has left the books behind in so many instances, Who knows what might happen?


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> But then again since the movie story line has left the books behind in so many instances, Who knows what might happen?



My brother in law told me the hound was supposed to die in the bar fight to retrieve needle correct and Arya left him at that point? So the Hound being alive and with Arya is a major deviation from the book correct?


----------



## strollingbones

there are too many at this point...but i guess the script must go on


----------



## strollingbones

and i re watched the purple wedding there was no way to see what was done...


----------



## Sarah G

I believe we have someone admitting to at least having a hand in it per last night's epi.


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then again since the movie story line has left the books behind in so many instances, Who knows what might happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother in law told me the hound was supposed to die in the bar fight to retrieve needle correct and Arya left him at that point? So the Hound being alive and with Arya is a major deviation from the book correct?
Click to expand...


I don't see how Arya could survive without the hound.


----------



## strollingbones

in the book it is much more interesting what becomes of her


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> in the book it is much more interesting what becomes of her



It's pretty interesting in the show also!


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the book it is much more interesting what becomes of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty interesting in the show also!
Click to expand...


She's one of my favs in the show.  The female roles are so strong, I'm even starting to have some sympathy for Cercie.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sarah G said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the book it is much more interesting what becomes of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty interesting in the show also!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's one of my favs in the show.  The female roles are so strong, I'm even starting to have some sympathy for Cercie.
Click to expand...


Among the strongest is Sansa. Raised with privilege and wealth, kidnapped at 13-14, sees her father beheaded and has the presence of mind to always do what she must in order to survive. Same with Arya. 

And, of course, the Mother of Dragons is quite amazing. 

Very cool that grandma did the same -- what was necessary to survive and even thrive and now, advise her grand daughter to do the same.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

*SPOILER ALERT ! !*

Game Of Thrones character's name revealed accidentally by HBO in episode synopsis | Mail Online



> HBO were left red-faced when they had to change an online synopsis for the latest episode of Game Of Thrones because it revealed the name of a key character from the book.
> 
> At the end of Sunday/Monday nights episode, Oathkeeper, viewers were introduced to what looked like the leader of the White Walkers, but were never offered a name for the terrifying creature.
> 
> But the mystery surrounding this figure was ruined by the fact HBOs GOT website had accidentally revealed that he is in fact the Nights King - a fearless warrior, who was named the thirteenth Lord Commander of the Night's Watch.
> 
> Read more: Game Of Thrones character's name revealed accidentally by HBO in episode synopsis | Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Picture of said character at the link.


----------



## Gracie

Cool. I love spoilers!


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile, I still hate mewling Sansa with a passion.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the next in line for the thrown....looks like that kid might be normal. And his mama didn't much like it that grandpa took over the convo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the blacksmith?
Click to expand...


Looks like you were right about Little Finger.  Please tell me about Brienne, she looked so sad when she left.  Is she going to be okay?


----------



## GHook93

WOW Little Finger behind it ALL. He killed Jon Arryn, then had his widow make Cate Stark believe it was the Lanisters. He was behind the war of the 5 kings and ultimately Joffery's death.

You can tell he can't stand Eslya (Sansa Aunt), however, Little Finger needs her. Sansa is toast. My bet is Eslya son makes her fly! Poor Sansa, whenever she feels alittle safe, she get an evil person in putting her life in peril and forcing her to marry an undesirable suitor!

Arya should start to respect the Hound and maybe just maybe learn from him. 

Glad to see Jon Snowe take out out the traitors. He is a great character.


----------



## strollingbones

the series is now too far from the book


----------



## Dot Com

anyone see the WH's tweet the other day?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/political-satire/352750-humorous-whitehouse-tweet.html


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dot Com said:


> anyone see the WH's tweet the other day?



Yes, he blamed Republicans for beheading Eddard Stark


----------



## Dot Com

^ do you watch tv Frank57?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dot Com said:


> ^ do you watch tv Frank57?



What does Obama have to do with GOT? Oh, right  everything!


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ do you watch tv Frank57?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Obama have to do with GOT? Oh, right  everything!
Click to expand...


I added a link to my previous post

Anyway, you ever watch Parks & Recreation? Very funny show  Here's the guy who plays the resident conservative on the show:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL_azA78Hi0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL_azA78Hi0[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Last nights show was kind of boring. But it was a good setup for next week.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Last nights show was kind of boring. But it was a good setup for next week.



I agree it was a little of a let down. I was expecting a better fight scene between Snowe and the turncoats. However, I am glad the turncoats are toast and summer got his revenge on that SOB. 

The actress who plays Cersi continues to impress. Even though she is a vicious bitch she shows some emotion that almost makes you root for her. I was glad to see Locke get his next snapped. 

Question? They told Bran not to put his mind into an animals mind to long because he could get stuck in the animals mind. Hordor might be a fool, but he is a giant sized fool. Bran was able to control his mind. Why doesn't Bran permanently transport his mind into Hordor? Hordor's size and strength and Bran mental powers would be lethal combo.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights show was kind of boring. But it was a good setup for next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it was a little of a let down. I was expecting a better fight scene between Snowe and the turncoats. However, I am glad the turncoats are toast and summer got his revenge on that SOB.
> 
> The actress who plays Cersi continues to impress. Even though she is a vicious bitch she shows some emotion that almost makes you root for her. I was glad to see Locke get his next snapped.
> 
> Question? They told Bran not to put his mind into an animals mind to long because he could get stuck in the animals mind. Hordor might be a fool, but he is a giant sized fool. Bran was able to control his mind. Why doesn't Bran permanently transport his mind into Hordor? Hordor's size and strength and Bran mental powers would be lethal combo.
Click to expand...


I can't remember how it worked in the books, but maybe it's because Bran still needs to keep his real body alive in order to use his ability, so he can't just use Hodor permanently.  That and the obvious moral issue, of course.


----------



## Gracie

I hate Cersi as much as I did Joffrey. BUT...the emotion she showed just before Robert died via the Boar....I think she truly loved him in some way but he never returned the feeling. So yes...she has parts of her that could be likable as human. Few and far between.

Meanwhile, that nutcase of LittleFingers..the mother of the wacko kid that likes to nurse...eww factor there. Both of them. However, Sansa is again groveling and mewling so hopefully she will be tossed out the hole eventually by Nutbar Aunty.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I wish I could have paid better attention last night.  Unfortunately, I have to watch up at the "big house" with the boss's GF.  She's annoying as hell 'cause she doesn't pay attention and is always asking questions or wants to tell me about her newest bunions, or some such thing.  She knows I've read the books and expects me to have all the answers, but really, the show is a bit different.
I should be able to connect to the dish myself soon so I might be able to slink off and watch all by myself...

Is anyone else bugged by people who constantly ask questions about a show you've never seen?


----------



## Gracie

Yes, GW. I refuse to watch movies with SIL because she laughs at everything...even torture scenes...has no clue what anything means and constantly asks "what did that mean?"


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I hate Cersi as much as I did Joffrey. BUT...the emotion she showed just before Robert died via the Boar....I think she truly loved him in some way but he never returned the feeling. So yes...she has parts of her that could be likable as human. Few and far between.


I actually think Cersi is a kind of sympathic anti-hero. Very evil and spiteful in her own way. Joffery was plain evil, but Cersi does seem to have a reason for her ways. I think it's honorable she would do anything for her children and love them no matter what. I see honor in a mother like that. You can tell in the last episode that it still troubles her that her daughter isn't by her side for her to protect. I see honor is a devote and protective mother like that.




Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, that nutcase of LittleFingers.


Littlefinger is not  nutz. He is a sociopath and immoral, but he is shrewd, cunning, calculating and highly intelligent. I like his character, even if he is evil.



Gracie said:


> the mother of the wacko kid that likes to nurse...eww factor there. Both of them.


Yep the ill factor is definitely there!



Gracie said:


> However, Sansa is again groveling and mewling so hopefully she will be tossed out the hole eventually by Nutbar Aunty.


I change my view. I though Lysa would end up killing Sansa, but I think it will play out differently. Lysa is a fool and extremely moronic. She was dooped into killing Jon and she was fell for Littlefinger who obviously despises her. You saw it on his face. My bet is this. Despite Littlefinger's indifference ills of other people the one person he actually cared for was Cate. I believe he is protecting Sansa for his love for Cate. It think he ends up killing Lysa and tossing little Robin through the same hole he enjoys seeing others fall through. Just my guess!


----------



## GHook93

I wonder if Arya is going to get to kill anyone on that list she has?   Maybe she should have stayed with that assassin guy with no face! He could have taught her a think or two. Also needle is kind of a lame sword that thing would break if hit by a bigger sword!


----------



## Gracie

Needle will eventually be too small for her. She will get a new sword and I am betting Hound is the one that helps her learn to use it.


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> Needle will eventually be too small for her. She will get a new sword and I am betting Hound is the one that helps her learn to use it.



I'm betting not.  Then again, I read the books.


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> I hate Cersi as much as I did Joffrey. BUT...the emotion she showed just before Robert died via the Boar....I think she truly loved him in some way but he never returned the feeling. So yes...she has parts of her that could be likable as human. Few and far between.
> 
> Meanwhile, that nutcase of LittleFingers..the mother of the wacko kid that likes to nurse...eww factor there. Both of them. However, Sansa is again groveling and mewling so hopefully she will be tossed out the hole eventually by Nutbar Aunty.



Cercie always despised Robert.   She loved her brother.  Right up until recently.


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needle will eventually be too small for her. She will get a new sword and I am betting Hound is the one that helps her learn to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting not.  Then again, I read the books.
Click to expand...


Hasn't the show diverted from the book a lot? Was the Hound supposed to be killed in the bar fight scene.

My guess is they keep him around and grow the relationship btw the two until they have a tragic end.


----------



## Gracie

I have been reading that GOT is getting grief because some are accusing it of being mostly misogynist in nature.

Um. Hello? Men were always raping and pillaging and treating women badly.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needle will eventually be too small for her. She will get a new sword and I am betting Hound is the one that helps her learn to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting not.  Then again, I read the books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hasn't the show diverted from the book a lot? Was the Hound supposed to be killed in the bar fight scene.
> 
> My guess is they keep him around and grow the relationship btw the two until they have a tragic end.
Click to expand...


While the show has certainly diverged some from the books, I wouldn't say it's done so a lot.  However, it's certainly possible that any of the current main characters may follow a different path than they do in the books.


----------



## Gracie

Why does Arya want to kill The Hound? From what I have seen, he has not been overly cruel to her. Or did I forget something he did?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Gracie said:


> Why does Arya want to kill The Hound? From what I have seen, he has not been overly cruel to her. Or did I forget something he did?



He killed her friend on Joffery's orders, way back in the beginning.


----------



## Gracie

Well, Hound didn't have much choice then. But Arya has no clue just how evil Joffrey was and what he was capable of if not obeyed. Sansa saw that, but Arya didn't.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I have a pop quiz for you guys.  And if it's been discussed then whoops!

There was a GIGANTIC reveal during the last episode!  Here's the quiz question:

What single catalyst behind EVERY SINGLE event that's occurred so far in the show was revealed this last sunday?


----------



## Gracie

Little Finger.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> Little Finger.





Shoot I thought it would be more difficult 

I've got to spread some rep around and then I'll get  ya


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheOldSchool said:


> I have a pop quiz for you guys.  And if it's been discussed then whoops!
> 
> There was a GIGANTIC reveal during the last episode!  Here's the quiz question:
> 
> What single catalyst behind EVERY SINGLE event that's occurred so far in the show was revealed this last sunday?



Petyr


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting not.  Then again, I read the books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't the show diverted from the book a lot? Was the Hound supposed to be killed in the bar fight scene.
> 
> My guess is they keep him around and grow the relationship btw the two until they have a tragic end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the show has certainly diverged some from the books, I wouldn't say it's done so a lot.  However, it's certainly possible that any of the current main characters may follow a different path than they do in the books.
Click to expand...


I think a lot of the "divergence" has to do with the fact they've broken Storm of Swords into 2 seasons of the show - they're running out of story for a few of the characters, so they're stretching things out.


----------



## TheOldSchool

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pop quiz for you guys.  And if it's been discussed then whoops!
> 
> There was a GIGANTIC reveal during the last episode!  Here's the quiz question:
> 
> What single catalyst behind EVERY SINGLE event that's occurred so far in the show was revealed this last sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petyr
Click to expand...


Yep.  Littlefinger had Lysa kill Jon Arryn which inspired Rob Baratheon to name Ned Stark the Hand of the King.

And then shit hit the fan for like 5 years or so 

And the dragons are still travelling in the wrong direction


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Petyr is a Targaryan


----------



## strollingbones

it has gone a long way from the books...some times i just feel like shouting out spoilers


----------



## TheOldSchool

CrusaderFrank said:


> Petyr is a Targaryan



Wouldn't that be something?

But extremely unlikely


----------



## Gracie

Tonights show was pretty good.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I need to go watch it.........It's on the DVR........


----------



## strollingbones

i was saving it for a relaxing day but that went all to hell in a hand basket ....shit i forget the phone call to the guy....n/m


----------



## GHook93

Great episode. 

I like how Jamie is coming to the defense of his brother. I wonder who Tyrion's champion will be. From the coming attractions it appears the hero will have to go against the mountain. The obvious choice is Bron, but that would be too simple. Could Jaime's practice have gotten so well that he is ready the take on the Mountain with one hand? Maybe. I wonder what happens. 

Hell knows no bound like a woman scorned. No doubt she was caught sneaking out of the city, probably tipped off by Littlefinger. Obviously she was coach by Tywin, which only strengthens my belief that Tywin was in on Joffery's murder.

Then you have poor Sansa. It appears Littlefinger left a nice trail behind for her to be linked. Smart move if you plan on making a person you want as a mistress, completely reliant on you. She can't run and can't say no. She is fucked literally! I do hope Briene saves her. 

Interesting how they mentioned uping the reward on the Hound. I wonder how that story is going.

The rescue of Theion seemed just too easy. I mean, they break into son of the Keeper of the North who is at battle with them, so damn easy. Then escape without a hitch. It is nuts how much Ramsay has messed up Theion that he didn't recognize he was getting rescued and he decided to stay back. I have gone from hating Theion, to wishing he got saved. 

Next Week Predictions:
(1) Tyrion's gamble pays off his champion defeats the Mountain.
(2) Sansa's Aunt (I am forgetting her name) gets jealous of Sansa and tries to toss her out the hole in the throne room (easy to see from the preview). However, I think Littlefinger ends up pushing Sansa's aunt along with her son out the hole. 
(3) Cersi ends up killing Shai, since she knows that will deeply upset Tyrion.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> Great episode.
> 
> I like how Jamie is coming to the defense of his brother. I wonder who Tyrion's champion will be. From the coming attractions it appears the hero will have to go against the mountain. The obvious choice is Bron, but that would be too simple. Could Jaime's practice have gotten so well that he is ready the take on the Mountain with one hand? Maybe. I wonder what happens.
> 
> Hell knows no bound like a woman scorned. No doubt she was caught sneaking out of the city, probably tipped off by Littlefinger. Obviously she was coach by Tywin, which only strengthens my belief that Tywin was in on Joffery's murder.
> 
> Then you have poor Sansa. It appears Littlefinger left a nice trail behind for her to be linked. Smart move if you plan on making a person you want as a mistress, completely reliant on you. She can't run and can't say no. She is fucked literally! I do hope Briene saves her.
> 
> Interesting how they mentioned uping the reward on the Hound. I wonder how that story is going.
> 
> The rescue of Theion seemed just too easy. I mean, they break into son of the Keeper of the North who is at battle with them, so damn easy. Then escape without a hitch. It is nuts how much Ramsay has messed up Theion that he didn't recognize he was getting rescued and he decided to stay back. I have gone from hating Theion, to wishing he got saved.
> 
> Next Week Predictions:
> (1) Tyrion's gamble pays off his champion defeats the Mountain.
> (2) Sansa's Aunt (I am forgetting her name) gets jealous of Sansa and tries to toss her out the hole in the throne room (easy to see from the preview). However, I think Littlefinger ends up pushing Sansa's aunt along with her son out the hole.
> (3) Cersi ends up killing Shai, since she knows that will deeply upset Tyrion.



Bran sends Hodor to take out all the Stark enemies like the Corleone Baptism

Nah.

Hodor


----------



## strollingbones

stop it damn it ...i still havent watched it or made that fucking call....okay gonna do both right now...call first..then last nights got......


----------



## Wolfsister77

The Actor who plays Tyrion is amazing. His speech at the trial was excellent. He gave the best lines of the show by far. I won't repeat them for those who haven't watched yet but I loved it!!


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> stop it damn it ...i still havent watched it or made that fucking call....okay gonna do both right now...call first..then last nights got......



Come on Bones you know to stay away from this thread if oh haven't watched the episode  yet.


----------



## strollingbones

blah blah he is a talker


----------



## strollingbones

lol i know be back later


----------



## strollingbones

damn....i hate when it ended....having read the book....lol


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> damn....i hate when it ended....having read the book....lol



All I know is Shai is dead as dead can be! Doesn't matter that she is trying to get back at Tyrion, Cersi knows that Tyrion cares for her deeply and that is enough for Cersi to order her death!


----------



## GHook93

As evil and cruel of a character as he is, I don't hate him the way I despised Joffery and Theon (prior to him becoming Reek)! Although he is a psycho and beyond evil he has some charisma.


----------



## Sarah G

Is he going to fight Jamie?


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn....i hate when it ended....having read the book....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is Shai is dead as dead can be! Doesn't matter that she is trying to get back at Tyrion, Cersi knows that Tyrion cares for her deeply and that is enough for Cersi to order her death!
Click to expand...


She's dead already?  Good.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> As evil and cruel of a character as he is, I don't hate him the way I despised Joffery and Theon (prior to him becoming Reek)! Although he is a psycho and beyond evil he has some charisma.



I can't help but think of the actor's role on the British show Misfits.  Great show, and he's been good in GoT, but I can't shake that connection in my mind.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> Is he going to fight Jamie?



It seems that way. Could Jamie have improved that much with his left hand to beat the Mountain. From my understanding the Mountain would have been tough for him when he had his right hand.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn....i hate when it ended....having read the book....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is Shai is dead as dead can be! Doesn't matter that she is trying to get back at Tyrion, Cersi knows that Tyrion cares for her deeply and that is enough for Cersi to order her death!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's dead already?  Good.
Click to expand...


Well going to die! It was foreshadowed when Tyrion tried to send her away and she didn't go away!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Holy shit. Great episode. Can't wait for next week.  

And those of you who come to this thread, then bitch about spoilers BEFORE watching the latest episode need to get a fucking brain.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I'm half way through the fourth book.  If they follow that story line, I know who Tyrion's champion will be, and the outcome of the combat.  
Tyrion has some of the best lines in the whole series, as does Granny Tyrell.
I've also a clue how things go for poor Shae.  I predict some more surprise demise before this season's end.


----------



## Trinnity

It was a good episode.


----------



## SFC Ollie

They are all good episodes.........


----------



## strollingbones

Grampa Murked U said:


> Holy shit. Great episode. Can't wait for next week.
> 
> And those of you who come to this thread, then bitch about spoilers BEFORE watching the latest episode need to get a fucking brain.




o kiss my brainless ass......


----------



## TheOldSchool

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!!!!!

Tyrion's about to become even more badass than you could ever imagine.


----------



## strollingbones

lol having read the books.......that is what killed me....i was going....okay this is gonna be good but i guess it will be the finale......and gramps i have read the books...i know what is gonna happen......so the spoilers dont bother me....i just love to bitch!


----------



## TheOldSchool

strollingbones said:


> lol having read the books.......that is what killed me....i was going....okay this is gonna be good but i guess it will be the finale......and gramps i have read the books...i know what is gonna happen......so the spoilers dont bother me....i just love to bitch!





Btw I'm also like 40 years away from being "gramps"


----------



## strollingbones

i dont remember how long ago it was when we finished book 5.....many of us have slogged thru book 4 and 5.....hell frankie made it thru book 4....i am not sure about 5...sgt ollie has done all 5.....i am more a reader and the books go into so much more detail (and yes a lot of times i would be going wtf? in the books)


ahhhhh midnight looms....i must go


----------



## TheOldSchool

strollingbones said:


> i dont remember how long ago it was when we finished book 5.....many of us have slogged thru book 4 and 5.....hell frankie made it thru book 4....i am not sure about 5...sgt ollie has done all 5.....i am more a reader and the books go into so much more detail (and yes a lot of times i would be going wtf? in the books)
> 
> 
> ahhhhh midnight looms....i must go



Fare thee well


----------



## strollingbones

back...i just have trouble at midnight.....

damn i cant wait till sunday ...how many more are there...2? or is it over for the season sunday?


----------



## strollingbones

'Game of Thrones' Season 4 Spoilers: Season 4 Finale Synopsis Leaks Online, Can Fans Expect One More Shocking 'GoT' Death?


----------



## strollingbones

riddle me this...what are mance and them running from?


----------



## TheOldSchool

strollingbones said:


> riddle me this...what are mance and them running from?



I bet Martin kills him off and decides it'll be a 10 book series before we find out


----------



## strollingbones

well think about it...why suddenly the uprising against the wall...why would they leave their homes?


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> i dont remember how long ago it was when we finished book 5.....many of us have slogged thru book 4 and 5.....hell frankie made it thru book 4....i am not sure about 5...sgt ollie has done all 5.....i am more a reader and the books go into so much more detail (and yes a lot of times i would be going wtf? in the books)
> 
> 
> ahhhhh midnight looms....i must go



I remember, how could I forget? June 2012.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Amazing episode.  Love that the hound is warming up to the girl. And that freak child molester is dead!


----------



## strollingbones

it was a good show this evening.....but the book was so much better....the scene with bronn in the book was so much more developed....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

strollingbones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit. Great episode. Can't wait for next week.
> 
> And those of you who come to this thread, then bitch about spoilers BEFORE watching the latest episode need to get a fucking brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o kiss my brainless ass......
Click to expand...


Get a grip old woman.  You're not the only one to bitch about spoilers when visiting this forum before watching the latest episode. My post was for ALL OF YOU.  I watched and felt like sharing my enthusiasm


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I liked either of the first 2 actors to play The Mountain better than this 3rd guy.


----------



## Montrovant

theDoctorisIn said:


> I liked either of the first 2 actors to play The Mountain better than this 3rd guy.



Yeah, something about this guy struck me as off.  I don't know if it was the hair, or the bodybuilder frame, or just looking too clean, but he didn't fit my image of Clegane.


----------



## martybegan

Montrovant said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked either of the first 2 actors to play The Mountain better than this 3rd guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, something about this guy struck me as off.  I don't know if it was the hair, or the bodybuilder frame, or just looking too clean, but he didn't fit my image of Clegane.
Click to expand...


That may be because most people are far more familiar with the Hound, who is dirtier and more scarred.


----------



## Montrovant

martybegan said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked either of the first 2 actors to play The Mountain better than this 3rd guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, something about this guy struck me as off.  I don't know if it was the hair, or the bodybuilder frame, or just looking too clean, but he didn't fit my image of Clegane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be because most people are far more familiar with the Hound, who is dirtier and more scarred.
Click to expand...


I think it's more the description from the books, combined with having already seen a different look for the Mountain previously in the show.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> i dont remember how long ago it was when we finished book 5.....many of us have slogged thru book 4 and 5.....hell frankie made it thru book 4....i am not sure about 5...sgt ollie has done all 5.....i am more a reader and the books go into so much more detail (and yes a lot of times i would be going wtf? in the books)
> 
> 
> ahhhhh midnight looms....i must go



Two words: Valerion Greyjoy


----------



## Sarah G

Looks like Tyrion is going to be ok.  

I'm still looking for answers about Brienne.  Anyone know whether she is okay for awhile.  I don't mind the spoiler.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sarah G said:


> Looks like Tyrion is going to be ok.
> 
> I'm still looking for answers about Brienne.  Anyone know whether she is okay for awhile.  I don't mind the spoiler.



Well that solves everything. Post away with spoilers since Sarah is the only person participating in this thread...

Geez


----------



## strollingbones

o stop your griping gramps....i stayed up and watched it so i would not be on here complaining like i was last week...

i wont spoil it however.......


----------



## strollingbones

Sarah G said:


> Looks like Tyrion is going to be ok.
> 
> I'm still looking for answers about Brienne.  Anyone know whether she is okay for awhile.  I don't mind the spoiler.



i would not get too attached to any of the characters......*evil smile*


----------



## strollingbones

plus what is in the book is not necessarily in the series....

i tell ya when bronn left....that was hard.....in the book......it says something like this

with that bronn walked out of the room and out of my life forever....

and there is much more talk.....

when bronn is taunted with his wife having a bastard child.....bronn replies that is alright when she births this one i will put one of mine in her....

bronn is a man who knows himself....


----------



## strollingbones

yea the mountain scene was lame....so what he is big...i expect more of a sadist than just chopping people apart....


----------



## strollingbones

and admit it...i was not the only one thinking 'push that bitch thru the moon door' when babish did it


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I was referring to unaired spoilers bones. I'm sure most people don't want future events spoiled


----------



## strollingbones

i think the net has made you grumpy old man....

unaired spoilers?  okay what is that.....


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> and admit it...i was not the only one thinking 'push that bitch thru the moon door' when babish did it



Great scene. Littlefinger is the mostly calculating character in the show. I wonder how far his plans lie? Will he stop as being the lord of probably the best defended city in the GoT world or is it bigger? Since this is GoT I guess bigger. 

Will he marry Sansa and have her as his next best thing to Cate? Who knows.


----------



## strollingbones

*raises hand* i know..having read the books


----------



## GHook93

theDoctorisIn said:


> I liked either of the first 2 actors to play The Mountain better than this 3rd guy.



This one is the best one. He exemplifies what the mountain should be. A big, muscular, meathead! I thought the 1st one was too small!


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked either of the first 2 actors to play The Mountain better than this 3rd guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, something about this guy struck me as off.  I don't know if it was the hair, or the bodybuilder frame, or just looking too clean, but he didn't fit my image of Clegane.
Click to expand...


He fit mine perfectly. A huge muscular meat-head that likes to kill people!


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> Looks like Tyrion is going to be ok.


I believe he will be OK for various reasons, but I am not so sure his champion will be the mountain. Although I hope so. I forget the guys names, but he is the best new character this season.

I kind of felt bad for Jaime, who you see wants to help his brother, but isn't the knight he used to be. 




Sarah G said:


> I'm still looking for answers about Brienne.  Anyone know whether she is okay for awhile.  I don't mind the spoiler.


My guess is she dies trying to save Sansa.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> plus what is in the book is not necessarily in the series....
> 
> i tell ya when bronn left....that was hard.....in the book......it says something like this
> 
> with that bronn walked out of the room and out of my life forever....
> 
> and there is much more talk.....
> 
> when bronn is taunted with his wife having a bastard child.....bronn replies that is alright when she births this one i will put one of mine in her....
> 
> bronn is a man who knows himself....



Bronn is still one of my favorite characters. He isn't betraying Tyrion, rather he just doesn't believe he can defeat the Mountain.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> yea the mountain scene was lame....so what he is big...i expect more of a sadist than just chopping people apart....



I think it adequately demonstrated his size, strength and intimidation factor!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dom-dom-dah-dom...I finished reading the fourth book this weekend.  My daughter has read the fifth and has given me some hints of what is yet to come.  Lots of interesting twists and turns up ahead, folks.  I have some theories about Littlefinger's plots, and where Dany is going with her dragons, etc.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How many books are there and when did they start writting them?


----------



## gallantwarrior

First volume published in '96 and five published so far.  He started writing around 1991


----------



## strollingbones

book 4 and 5 were called fucking character development....book 5 was a bear....ollie was sick and we got him book 5 so he could read and recoup....but it was hardback...it was heavy as a brick....i remember he kinda hinted that he wanted to wait for paperback but we did not know we had all this time at that point.....you want to hear non stop pissing and moaning ask frankie about the last two books


----------



## MisterBeale

George wrote four and five and the same time, it was the editors that spliced the chapters into the two books.  Technically, you can read both books at the same time, since, chronologically, they occur during the same space in time.  Book four doesn't have any of the same characters as book five.

IMO the best characters are in book five.  When I read them, I read them at the same time.  A few chapters of four, a few chapters of five.


----------



## GHook93

gallantwarrior said:


> Dom-dom-dah-dom...I finished reading the fourth book this weekend.  My daughter has read the fifth and has given me some hints of what is yet to come.  Lots of interesting twists and turns up ahead, folks.  I have some theories about Littlefinger's plots, and where Dany is going with her dragons, etc.



Predictions:
(1) Oberyn Martell defeats the Mountain and Tyrion is freed.
(2) Sansa testifies in Littlefingers defense and her becomes ruler of the city. 
(3) Dany dragons become unmanageable and she has a major set-back.
(4) I was told the Hound was killed by now, however, I think the show will keep him alive for some reason. Nevertheless, I think Arya and he part ways as friends. He goes to join Stannis army and she leave to join that assassin creed. I mean if she is going to kill all the people she says she will kill, then she needs training by those assassins correct?  I believe Arya becomes one of the most feared assassins in the seven kingdoms. I believe she will eventually kill the Freys and all the other surviving members of her kill list.
(5) Tyrion forgive Bronn
(6) Sansa marries Littlefinger
(7) Rickon is taken to an area where he is trained night and day to become a great warrior to which he one day becomes.
(8) Wildlings get their asses kicked after Snowe assume command of Nights watch
(9) Stannis invades the North defeats the Iron-Born and the Boltons. He establishes his kingdom for conquest in the North.


----------



## strollingbones

GHook93 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dom-dom-dah-dom...I finished reading the fourth book this weekend.  My daughter has read the fifth and has given me some hints of what is yet to come.  Lots of interesting twists and turns up ahead, folks.  I have some theories about Littlefinger's plots, and where Dany is going with her dragons, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions:
> (1) Oberyn Martell defeats the Mountain and Tyrion is freed.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong....
> 
> 
> (2) Sansa testifies in Littlefingers defense and her becomes ruler of the city.
> 
> lol what goes on in your head?
> (3) Dany dragons become unmanageable and she has a major set-back.
> 
> one time i said...how can you defeat dragons and ollie reminded me the dragons have been defeated before....
> 
> (4) I was told the Hound was killed by now, however, I think the show will keep him alive for some reason. Nevertheless, I think Arya and he part ways as friends. He goes to join Stannis army and she leave to join that assassin creed. I mean if she is going to kill all the people she says she will kill, then she needs training by those assassins correct?  I believe Arya becomes one of the most feared assassins in the seven kingdoms. I believe she will eventually kill the Freys and all the other surviving members of her kill list.
> 
> sweetie foreshadowing is lost on you....
> 
> (5) Tyrion forgive Bronn
> 
> tyrion does not think bronn needs his forgiveness...he understands bronn
> 
> (6) Sansa marries Littlefinger
> 
> ick ick...
> 
> (7) Rickon is taken to an area where he is trained night and day to become a great warrior to which he one day becomes.
> (8) Wildlings get their asses kicked after Snowe assume command of Nights watch
> (9) Stannis invades the North defeats the Iron-Born and the Boltons. He establishes his kingdom for conquest in the North.
Click to expand...


hmmm to the 7,8, 9 ....i still wonder what the wildings are running from...dont you


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dom-dom-dah-dom...I finished reading the fourth book this weekend.  My daughter has read the fifth and has given me some hints of what is yet to come.  Lots of interesting twists and turns up ahead, folks.  I have some theories about Littlefinger's plots, and where Dany is going with her dragons, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions:
> (1) Oberyn Martell defeats the Mountain and Tyrion is freed.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong....
> 
> 
> (2) Sansa testifies in Littlefingers defense and her becomes ruler of the city.
> 
> lol what goes on in your head?
> (3) Dany dragons become unmanageable and she has a major set-back.
> 
> one time i said...how can you defeat dragons and ollie reminded me the dragons have been defeated before....
> 
> (4) I was told the Hound was killed by now, however, I think the show will keep him alive for some reason. Nevertheless, I think Arya and he part ways as friends. He goes to join Stannis army and she leave to join that assassin creed. I mean if she is going to kill all the people she says she will kill, then she needs training by those assassins correct?  I believe Arya becomes one of the most feared assassins in the seven kingdoms. I believe she will eventually kill the Freys and all the other surviving members of her kill list.
> 
> sweetie foreshadowing is lost on you....
> 
> (5) Tyrion forgive Bronn
> 
> tyrion does not think bronn needs his forgiveness...he understands bronn
> 
> (6) Sansa marries Littlefinger
> 
> ick ick...
> 
> (7) Rickon is taken to an area where he is trained night and day to become a great warrior to which he one day becomes.
> (8) Wildlings get their asses kicked after Snowe assume command of Nights watch
> (9) Stannis invades the North defeats the Iron-Born and the Boltons. He establishes his kingdom for conquest in the North.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm to the 7,8, 9 ....i still wonder what the wildings are running from...dont you
Click to expand...


Maybe some army from the North? Wasn't there something stated that the King of the White Walkers was a Stark, maybe they are actually "good" guys and come to the Night Watch aid? That sounds like a stretch though. Not sure Roose Bolton's army will come to their aid, since they have their hands full with the Ironborn.

Either way I am looking forward to that cannibal Wildling getting what is coming to him.


----------



## Gracie

Last sunday was a great show. Now, I hope the boy is shown the moon door after his mother.


----------



## boedicca

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus what is in the book is not necessarily in the series....
> 
> i tell ya when bronn left....that was hard.....in the book......it says something like this
> 
> with that bronn walked out of the room and out of my life forever....
> 
> and there is much more talk.....
> 
> when bronn is taunted with his wife having a bastard child.....bronn replies that is alright when she births this one i will put one of mine in her....
> 
> bronn is a man who knows himself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronn is still one of my favorite characters. He isn't betraying Tyrion, rather he just doesn't believe he can defeat the Mountain.
Click to expand...



I disagree.   Bronn told Tyrion that Shae was safely away on the ship.  Clearly, he double crossed him.


----------



## GHook93

boedicca said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus what is in the book is not necessarily in the series....
> 
> i tell ya when bronn left....that was hard.....in the book......it says something like this
> 
> with that bronn walked out of the room and out of my life forever....
> 
> and there is much more talk.....
> 
> when bronn is taunted with his wife having a bastard child.....bronn replies that is alright when she births this one i will put one of mine in her....
> 
> bronn is a man who knows himself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronn is still one of my favorite characters. He isn't betraying Tyrion, rather he just doesn't believe he can defeat the Mountain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.   Bronn told Tyrion that Shae was safely away on the ship.  Clearly, he double crossed him.
Click to expand...


I doubt that. I think Bronn got her on the boat and she either go off the boat or just came back on another boat. Bronn didn't know that Joffery would be murdered and Tyrion would be on trial for it.


----------



## strollingbones

o please....shea sold her self to the lannisters more than once it does seem....


----------



## strollingbones

remember...bronn knows that no matter what anyone else offers him.....the half man will pay twice that....


----------



## Sarah G

It doesn't look like GOT is on this week.


----------



## strollingbones

say what?  o the long weekend...memorial day


----------



## strollingbones

and dont be trashing bronn...remember he was a drifter...with nothing when he was promised all the gold he needed to be tyrion champion.....this time...he had everything to lose....he is now a married man and a lord...plus he knows he may get killed....bronn is above all else a survivor.....he got shea on that boat....who got her back...well my guess would be the evil queen...she knew his whores and the eunnic lord has his birds....how hard is it to find a whore with gold?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> o please....shea sold her self to the lannisters more than once it does seem....



I don't think she did it for money, she did it for spite. Hell knows no bounds like a woman scorned!


----------



## strollingbones

she is a working girl....there had to be something in it for her...and it may have been her life being spared

now hook lets discuss foreshadowing....you do know the concept?

think about it.....

the man find dying...what was he dying of .....a gut shot combined with what?

what did hound need after the bite...and refused?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> and dont be trashing bronn...remember he was a drifter...with nothing when he was promised all the gold he needed to be tyrion champion.....


I agree don't trash Bronn he is a great character and for the most part good and reliable ally to Tyrion (the most honorable man in King's Landing); however, when he first championed for Tyrion he had a lot to lose. He was up against an unknown, armored (Bron didn't have armor on) opponent who was supposed to be the best knight in that city. That is a risk deal, esp when losing means your dead!



strollingbones said:


> this time...he had everything to lose....he is now a married man and a lord...


I believe it more has to do that he fears the Mountain (like most people do) and he doesn't believe he could defeat the Mountain. I don't think he is doing it because he doesn't want to lose what he has.



strollingbones said:


> he got shea on that boat....who got her back..


I believe he did also. He had no reason not to and Joffery wasn't murdered yet.



strollingbones said:


> .well my guess would be the evil queen...she knew his whores and the eunnic lord has his birds....how hard is it to find a whore with gold?


It could be two things: (1) Cersi knew all along and captured her (probably planned on killing her to hurt Tyrion, but then decided to use her to hurt him more) or (2) She came back and told Cersi she could help her stick it to Tyrion.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> now hook lets discuss foreshadowing....you do know the concept?
> 
> think about it.....
> 
> the man find dying...what was he dying of .....a gut shot combined with what?
> 
> what did hound need after the bite...and refused?



Not being very nice there Bones! 

I caught that I was just hoping that he would live. He is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## strollingbones

as i said ....dont get attached to anyone....


----------



## westwall

boedicca said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus what is in the book is not necessarily in the series....
> 
> i tell ya when bronn left....that was hard.....in the book......it says something like this
> 
> with that bronn walked out of the room and out of my life forever....
> 
> and there is much more talk.....
> 
> when bronn is taunted with his wife having a bastard child.....bronn replies that is alright when she births this one i will put one of mine in her....
> 
> bronn is a man who knows himself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronn is still one of my favorite characters. He isn't betraying Tyrion, rather he just doesn't believe he can defeat the Mountain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.   Bronn told Tyrion that Shae was safely away on the ship.  Clearly, he double crossed him.
Click to expand...






Or SHE did.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If you look at George Martin's treatment of white males, and overall clueleessness about US exceptionalism, it's pretty obvious that he's a Progressive.

He kills off the white men, that's obvious.

So after Dany "Frees" a new state/nation or whatever the fuck these places are, why doesn't she leave behind a few Unsullied to train the people in protecting their new-found freedom? It would be an awesome way to educate people about the vast superiority of the initial US government and Constitution where We The (armed) People were sovereign and the best protectors of our freedoms?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> as i said ....dont get attached to anyone....



They haven't killed any of the main or great characters this season.


----------



## strollingbones

so the odds are against everyone now...and lysa was a main character....in the ayre....she is dead....
joffery is damned dead...i would consider him a main character....

do you even watch the damn show?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> so the odds are against everyone now...and lysa was a main character....in the ayre....she is dead....
> joffery is damned dead...i would consider him a main character....
> 
> do you even watch the damn show?




I will rephrase that, they haven't killed any BELOVED CHARACTERS yet! Most people were hoping and cheering for Joffery and Lysa's deaths!



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Gracie

They killed off Catelyn. She was beloved. So was Ned Stark. And their son.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Even though I read the books, so many Starks getting killed off was bumming me out.


----------



## Gracie

Yeah. I know. I wish Sean Bean could last a little longer in the movies he has been in lately.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Amazing acting for this series. Very impressive.


----------



## Gracie

I just noticed that Lysa was one of the scientists on Promethesus movie. She was as ugly in that as she was just prior to being shoved thru the moon door, lol.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I missed the last few weeks, Joffrey is my favorite character, I hope he rules for a long time. He's so perfectly Evil and proud of it. He's a great character

I'm so sick and tired of the little dwarf guy, Jesus! I'm the little guy, gotta love me. I hope the Mountain cuts him in half


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Yeah. I know. I wish Sean Bean could last a little longer in the movies he has been in lately.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> I missed the last few weeks, Joffrey is my favorite character, I hope he rules for a long time. He's so perfectly Evil and proud of it. He's a great character
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of the little dwarf guy, Jesus! I'm the little guy, gotta love me. I hope the Mountain cuts him in half



Shame on you.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> They killed off Catelyn. She was beloved. So was Ned Stark. And their son.



That was this season


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed off Catelyn. She was beloved. So was Ned Stark. And their son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was this season
Click to expand...


If you like a character, especially if he's a white male, it's not  a question of if but only when he's bumped off


----------



## GHook93

Jesus that was an intense ending! I thought the Mountain fought like shit! For someone supposed to be as tough as he was he did fight well! I was sad to seen the Martell Prince die and in such a horrific fashion! I guess that is a less kiddies never get over confident esp in a death match!

I was sad to see Dary's knight get dismissed! I think he showed his loyalty a few times over and she should have forgiven him. I can't wait to see the Wildlings get their asses kicked! 

Ramsay is one evil bastard 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## MikeK

I think the little guy will be okay because it will be found that the Mountain is dead, too.  

Too bad the little fellow's champion had to get cocky.


----------



## strollingbones

i am such an idiot...i was avoiding this thread cause i have not watched it...then i realized i know what the fuck happens...i have read the damned books...(well i think i have a good chance of knowing what happened)


----------



## GHook93

Predictions:
(1) The bite in the Hound's neck is worse than expected and it kills him.
(2) Arya goes to the faceless assassins for training.
(3) Jaime helps Tyrion escape
(4) Ruler of Martell seeks revenge for his brother's death and it starts with Cersi's daughter. 
(5) Tyrion goes to slaver bay to seek to join up with Dary! 
(6) Some army comes to the aid of Night's Watch. My guess since the North has the most at stake if the Wall falls and the Iron Born are about done. Roose sends Ramsy to help the Night's Watch.
(7) Dary's dragons become more disobedient and cause her more troubles.
(8) Sansa double crosses Littlefinger.
(9) Little Robin gets tossed out of the moon window eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## boedicca

Last night's episode was awesome.

No spoilers from me (I've read the books), but I wills say that the fight seen exceeded my expectations!


----------



## GHook93

boedicca said:


> Last night's episode was awesome.
> 
> No spoilers from me (I've read the books), but I wills say that the fight seen exceeded my expectations!




Episode was great, but the fight scene was so-so! The Mountain wasn't that impressive. For a guy thy was supposed to be a bad ass warrior, he looked clumsy and not very good with the sword. The Hound looked much better. I did like the Princess Bride like taunting of the Martell Prince to the Mountain.

Lesson again: when you have the giant down don't talk rather do a double tap! 

I don't get how Roose Bolton as keeper of the North can just ignore the Wilding insurrection just South of the Wall or the large Wilding army set to attack the Wall!




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Sarah G

Grey Worm is getting pretty adorable.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode was awesome.
> 
> No spoilers from me (I've read the books), but I wills say that the fight seen exceeded my expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode was great, but the fight scene was so-so! The Mountain wasn't that impressive. For a guy thy was supposed to be a bad ass warrior, he looked clumsy and not very good with the sword. The Hound looked much better. I did like the Princess Bride like taunting of the Martell Prince to the Mountain.
> 
> Lesson again: when you have the giant down don't talk rather do a double tap!
> 
> I don't get how Roose Bolton as keeper of the North can just ignore the Wilding insurrection just South of the Wall or the large Wilding army set to attack the Wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I would say that the Mountain's reputation and prowess were based on his size and strength, and his attitude, rather than skill.

Bolton may either not know or not believe the wildlings are attacking.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'm glad the prince died. That many fewer disgusting gay scenes I have to skip now.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm glad the prince died. That many fewer disgusting gay scenes I have to skip now.



Oh come on Oberyn was an awesome character. One of the best in the show. 

And this is HBO, they will always find a way for some T&A or in the case C&MA (Cock and Men's Asses)!


----------



## GHook93

Best episode of GoT yet!

Sad to see so many great characters of the nights watch die!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Meh, I felt it was over done. Basically they spent a whole hour setting up the fat mans love life & Snows bitch bitting it.


----------



## Gracie

Boring tonight.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Boring tonight.




Seriously? Best episode if the season! What more do you guys want! 

My favorite part if the episode is when they release the dire wolf!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Gracie

It was boring. Same o same o for the whole hour. Sorry, but if I wanted to watch this kind of crap, I would go to youtube and watch WOW being played.


----------



## mack20

It makes me sad when people don't appreciate Jon Snow and the Night's Watch.  That storyline is fucking badass.


----------



## strollingbones

i still havent watched it......waiting till i have an hour free


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm glad the prince died. That many fewer disgusting gay scenes I have to skip now.



Oh give it a rest already. 

Even in a fictional TV sow, you damn fascists just can't stop trying to control other people's lives.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Luddly Neddite said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the prince died. That many fewer disgusting gay scenes I have to skip now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh give it a rest already.
> 
> Even in a fictional TV sow, you damn fascists just can't stop trying to control other people's lives.
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to control anything, get a grip. I'm just glad there's one less gay scene I now have to try to skip.


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> i still havent watched it......waiting till i have an hour free



Watching it now.  Let me know when you're all done.


----------



## GHook93

mack20 said:


> It makes me sad when people don't appreciate Jon Snow and the Night's Watch.  That storyline is fucking badass.



I agree that storyline is great. The Night's Watch in general is under-appreciated. They selflessly protect the realm from Wildlings and the folks North of the Wall like shit on them!


----------



## SFC Ollie

As in real life Leadership naturally rises..........


----------



## strollingbones

good show.....is next week the last week of this season?  

i just cant wait


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think next week is the last episode of the season. And this one was very good I thought.


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> As in real life Leadership naturally rises..........



Very true. Snowe is a natural leader. However, the one guy that was giving him crap since he joined the Night's Watch did go out honorably (if he did get killed that is).


----------



## strollingbones

okay night watch starts with 102 men ...hell seems 3 x that many were killed


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wait until the Dany's dragons melt the Wall in Book 8


----------



## strollingbones

o fuck you frank


----------



## SFC Ollie

strollingbones said:


> good show.....is next week the last week of this season?
> 
> i just cant wait




 I think it is and i think i know how it will end......Don't want to post the spoiler though....


----------



## Gracie

Next week IS the final episode this season.


----------



## boedicca

Excellent episode last night!  I like that it was just about the attack on the Wall and Castle Black; it kept up the intensity.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I have pm'd my prediction for how the season will end to one person....

We shall see........

Great season no matter what though it should have been another 10 weeks at least......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Did they get to the part where Jorah kills Tyrion?


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> I have pm'd my prediction for how the season will end to one person....
> 
> We shall see........
> 
> Great season no matter what though it should have been another 10 weeks at least......





I agree, or at least  13 week season that seems to be the new convention.

I have my theory too - will PM you.


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> I have pm'd my prediction for how the season will end to one person....
> 
> We shall see........
> 
> Great season no matter what though it should have been another 10 weeks at least......



Prediction: Bolton and Ramsay come to the aid of the night's watch to win points with the North. The Iron Born are on the run and fleeing. Now they have be granted the North, so they need to win the hearts and minds. What better way then to start protecting the Northerns who must have heard stories about the Wildling village slaughters. 

I could be wrong, but someone has to come to their aid!


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## CrusaderFrank

My predictions:

Walder Frey marries Sansa Stark

Hodor is the Dark Lord

The Hound finally gives up and sells Arya to a local storekeeper, taking a check for $1.43; the check bounces

The Red Woman admits she has no real powers, she just likes walking around naked

Ned Stark wakes up in a jail cell, the last 4 books were just a bad dream


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I like your predictions, Frank.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CrusaderFrank said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Walder Frey marries Sansa Stark
> 
> Hodor is the Dark Lord
> 
> The Hound finally gives up and sells Arya to a local storekeeper, taking a check for $1.43; the check bounces
> 
> The Red Woman admits she has no real powers, she just likes walking around naked
> 
> Ned Stark wakes up in a jail cell, the last 4 books were just a bad dream



Send me 2 gallons of what ever you've been drinking........


----------



## strollingbones

dont encourage him


----------



## Montrovant

strollingbones said:


> dont encourage him



LOL, normally I might agree with you bones, but that post really was funny.


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Walder Frey marries Sansa Stark
> 
> Hodor is the Dark Lord
> 
> The Hound finally gives up and sells Arya to a local storekeeper, taking a check for $1.43; the check bounces
> 
> The Red Woman admits she has no real powers, she just likes walking around naked
> 
> Ned Stark wakes up in a jail cell, the last 4 books were just a bad dream



I'm actually a fan of the books, but this was great.


----------



## Synthaholic

And now for something completely different.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itn8highTRo]Game of Thrones Theme - Swamp Donkeys at BB King's - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Finale tonight.  Damn that went by fast.

Last season of Boardwalk Empire, hope they're working on another good series.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sarah G said:


> Finale tonight.  *Damn that went by fast.
> *
> Last season of Boardwalk Empire, hope they're working on another good series.



Too fast...........


----------



## Gracie

My cable box fried yesterday...so cable is coming today with a new one. I told hubby I am using his tv if they don't fix it in time.

I loved boardwalk empire. Then again, I like steve bushoweverhisnameisspelled.


----------



## strollingbones

i wonder what is gonna happen tonight....i just hope hbo on demand doesnt crash like it did for the purple wedding.....and that i can stay up that late


----------



## boedicca

23 minutes until the finale!  w00t!


----------



## strollingbones

yea but the day are so long the damn hens wont go up till nearly 9 and it takes a few minutes for me to get back...i am glad its on demand


----------



## Gracie

Most excellent!! That's all I will say for a few hours until others can see it, lol.


----------



## strollingbones

the finale scene was a bit disappointing to say the least....

and about last weeks....was i the only one wondering why the giant was smart enough too open the gate just enough to duck under but not jon snow...he had to have it totally open....


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

God Damn It, I liked the Hound.....

And hurrah for the midgets vengeance.  He FINALLY stood up for something. I only wish he'd have killed that bitch sister of his too.

Best Episode of Game of Thrones ever....


----------



## Gracie

But we don't know if The Hound is really dead, do we?

Yeah.. I wish he would have killed his sister too. Alas, we gotta have a mean girl left in the movie, lol. 

I LOVED the place he offed daddy. How perfect was that? lol!

That one dragon is missing. And that tree dude said Bran would fly. Hmmm. Two and two equals four?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Where is the girl headed and what was the importance of the "iron" she paid for passage with?


----------



## Synthaholic

We didn't get a season finale update on Littlefinger and Sansa.  Or Ser Jormont, in exile.

And no titties!


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> Where is the girl headed and what was the importance of the "iron" she paid for passage with?


That was the coin given her by the Braavos assassin who befriended her.  It gives her safe passage to Braavos, and is also used to call a Braavos assassin into service (I do believe).


----------



## Gracie

She said she wanted to go north to fight. Personally, I think she is a bit too big for her britches and needs a wakeup call. But..i also think she will eventually hook up with Jon Snow? He's in the north, isn't he?

I, too, wondered about Sansa...briefly. Can't stand her, so I don't really care what her shenanigans might come to be.


----------



## Sarah G

Of course Jon Snow is in the North, do you think they'd have a 700' wall of ice in the South?  Plus all the bastards called Snow are in the North.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> Where is the girl headed and what was the importance of the "iron" she paid for passage with?



Did you forget where she got that coin?  Because when you remember it will be fucking awesome 

Hint:  Valar morghulis


----------



## boedicca

Fabulous episode; chockful of drama!


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> Where is the girl headed and what was the importance of the "iron" she paid for passage with?




No spoilers; all of this was in past episodes.

Arya is headed to Bravos, home of her dancing master and the Faceless Man, Jaqen H'ghar, who helped her escape from Harrenhal.  She had the coin he gave her, which she used for passage on the ship.


----------



## Sarah G

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the girl headed and what was the importance of the "iron" she paid for passage with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget where she got that coin?  Because when you remember it will be fucking awesome
> 
> Hint:  Valar morghulis
Click to expand...


I looked it up after reading this post and you're right, it is awesome.    I'm going to use Ygritte's definition in my sig as soon as everyone knows the meaning.


----------



## Montrovant

Finally we are getting to see the awesomeness of Arya.  I don't think the show really gave enough insight into Tyrion's relationship with Shae and how he felt about her, but time constraints suck.  They did a pretty good job with Tywin's death scene.

I'm very curious to see what they do with Jon Snow next season, how closely they follow the books.  The appearance of Stannis, the surrender of the wildlings, it all seemed pretty abrupt in the show.  And Stannis is another character that I feel could use some fleshing out in the show.

A good episode all in all.


----------



## strollingbones

tywins death scene sucked....there was so much more in the book


----------



## Sarah G

Just got done watching last night's episode and while I won't spoil, no amount of spoil that I heard last night could take any of the excitement at all.  

I'm so invested in this series that I cried, no sobbed, when Jamie did what he did for Tyrion.  Cried again when Ayra walked away from The Hound and again when I realized I have to wait a year to see what comes next.

Good grief, I'm exhausted already and it's only 10 am.  

I also cried when Jon Snow said goodbye to Ygritte.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the girl headed and what was the importance of the "iron" she paid for passage with?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the coin given her by the Braavos assassin who befriended her.  It gives her safe passage to Braavos, and is also used to call a Braavos assassin into service (I do believe).
Click to expand...


Correct. It's her ticket into the Faceless Men Guild


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Next Book absolutely sucks. Totally. Completely. There's not a single fucking thing I like about it. Well OK maybe one. After that we're even. We're all caught up with the books.

Supposedly Martin is writing Book 6. I went to NM and tried to catch him at his favorite restaurant but must have just missed him. I would have given him an earful, "Hey George, try not sucking in Book 6, OK? Can you do that? Go read some books where the good guys win, OK. And stop killing off all my favorite characters you douche. After you killed Ned I wanted Robb Stark to arrange something like the Corleone Baptism, but you fucked that up too. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you? Did you have a bad relationship with your Daddy and want to kill off all strong white men?"


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the girl headed and what was the importance of the "iron" she paid for passage with?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the coin given her by the Braavos assassin who befriended her.  It gives her safe passage to Braavos, and is also used to call a Braavos assassin into service (I do believe).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. It's her ticket into the Faceless Men Guild
Click to expand...


And she gave Brianne the slip.  I'm sure they will meet again.


----------



## strollingbones

poor frankie character development is not his forte


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> poor frankie character development is not his forte



How is killing off Ned and Robb "Character development"?


----------



## SFC Ollie

What can I say, My prediction for the ending scene was maybe 5 minutes off.......

Ayra, walked away from the Hound without killing him to allow him to die a slow painful death. As he deserves....

But I had figured the Bolt in the gut on the commode would end the season.... So close....


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> What can I say, My prediction for the ending scene was maybe 5 minutes off.......
> 
> Ayra, walked away from the Hound without killing him to allow him to die a slow painful death. As he deserves....
> 
> But I had figured the Bolt in the gut on the commode would end the season.... So close....




I had the same prediction, but like it wrapped with Arya heading off to Bravos.

A lot of subplot lines in this episode!

To CF:  there is a certain amount of rewriting going on in the series compared to the books, so I'm hopeful that the series will be better than the last book (the last two were very subpar, imo).


----------



## Gracie

So...whats the possible deal concerning keeping The Mountain alive with Dr. Frankenstein and Cersei financing it? That was kind of a head scratcher.

Has anyone read the letter Martin wrote to fans concerning his killing off characters? I read it somewhere else but will add the link here to the letter. He's a dick. Pretty sure Martin is an asshole.

Found the link...but I just read this is a fake letter. So...not sure if its legit or not:

http://www.dorkly.com/post/63864/ge...acebook.com&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=june


----------



## mack20

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Next Book absolutely sucks. Totally. Completely. There's not a single fucking thing I like about it. Well OK maybe one. After that we're even. We're all caught up with the books.
> 
> Supposedly Martin is writing Book 6. I went to NM and tried to catch him at his favorite restaurant but must have just missed him. I would have given him an earful, "Hey George, try not sucking in Book 6, OK? Can you do that? Go read some books where the good guys win, OK. And stop killing off all my favorite characters you douche. After you killed Ned I wanted Robb Stark to arrange something like the Corleone Baptism, but you fucked that up too. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you? Did you have a bad relationship with your Daddy and want to kill off all strong white men?"



This is a stupid idea and I'm glad you missed him.

I liked this episode but I wasn't thrilled with it.  They left out what could've been a great "what the FUCK" moment to end the season, and also left out an incredibly important part of the scene between Tyrion and Jamie that is instrumental to Tyrion's character arc in the future.  So I'm not really sure where Weiss and Beninoff are going with that.

I think I'll probably like it more on a rewatch, when I don't have the expectations of that final scene that we didn't get and I'm not let down by the lack of it.


----------



## Sarah G

mack20 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Next Book absolutely sucks. Totally. Completely. There's not a single fucking thing I like about it. Well OK maybe one. After that we're even. We're all caught up with the books.
> 
> Supposedly Martin is writing Book 6. I went to NM and tried to catch him at his favorite restaurant but must have just missed him. I would have given him an earful, "Hey George, try not sucking in Book 6, OK? Can you do that? Go read some books where the good guys win, OK. And stop killing off all my favorite characters you douche. After you killed Ned I wanted Robb Stark to arrange something like the Corleone Baptism, but you fucked that up too. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you? Did you have a bad relationship with your Daddy and want to kill off all strong white men?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a stupid idea and I'm glad you missed him.
> 
> I liked this episode but I wasn't thrilled with it.  They left out what could've been a great "what the FUCK" moment to end the season, and also left out an incredibly important part of the scene between Tyrion and Jamie that is instrumental to Tyrion's character arc in the future.  So I'm not really sure where Weiss and Beninoff are going with that.
> 
> I think I'll probably like it more on a rewatch, when I don't have the expectations of that final scene that we didn't get and I'm not let down by the lack of it.
Click to expand...


You should watch it again.  I'm going to but I really loved the finale this season.  I do wish Cerci and her brother would stop fucking tho.


----------



## Sarah G

SFC Ollie said:


> What can I say, My prediction for the ending scene was maybe 5 minutes off.......
> 
> Ayra, walked away from the Hound without killing him to allow him to die a slow painful death. As he deserves....
> 
> But I had figured the *Bolt in the gut on the commode* would end the season.... So close....



That was karmic.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, My prediction for the ending scene was maybe 5 minutes off.......
> 
> Ayra, walked away from the Hound without killing him to allow him to die a slow painful death. As he deserves....
> 
> But I had figured the *Bolt in the gut on the commode* would end the season.... So close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was karmic.
Click to expand...


He did tell him not to use that word again.........


----------



## MikeK

I watch this series but I have no idea of what is going on or who is who.  It is totally confusing to me.  

I'm glad the little fellow was sprung by his formerly evil brother, who has been screwing his sister, and I did appreciate the crossbow scene.  That is a fearsome weapon at close range and a very satisfying way to end a relationship with someone you really dislike.  I also liked the way Jon Snow's persistent little girlfriend met her poetic end.  A demanding babe like that who knows how to  pull a bow could make life rather tiring for a guy.  

One thing that troubles me about this series is all the seeming good guys (and gals) get knocked off or tortured and there is little to no retribution.  One major exception was the poisoning of Geoffrey -- who died much too quickly.  That awful little sonofabitch deserved to worked over by pissed-off midgets with tool-boxes, matches, and lots of time.  

Situations such as skeletons popping up from under the snow and attacking the crippled kid and his pals are annoying.  Much more interesting and credible things could be done with the time wasted on such redundancies.  

I like the way the chubby eunuch has managed to smuggle the little fellow out of town (on a boat, in a box).  But now that he's already killed his evil father, why was it necessary?  Who's in charge now?  His evil sister?  

Another disappointing development is the chap who has been very loyal and protective of the Keleesi (sp?) has been disowned and banished for reasons I either missed or simply don't understand.  What did he do to deserve such rejection.  He seemed a valuable friend to her.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> I watch this series but I have no idea of what is going on or who is who.  It is totally confusing to me.
> 
> I'm glad the little fellow was sprung by his formerly evil brother, who has been screwing his sister, and I did appreciate the crossbow scene.  That is a fearsome weapon at close range and a very satisfying way to end a relationship with someone you really dislike.  I also liked the way Jon Snow's persistent little girlfriend met her poetic end.  A demanding babe like that who knows how to  pull a bow could make life rather tiring for a guy.
> 
> One thing that troubles me about this series is all the seeming good guys (and gals) get knocked off or tortured and there is little to no retribution.  One major exception was the poisoning of Geoffrey -- who died much too quickly.  That awful little sonofabitch deserved to worked over by pissed-off midgets with tool-boxes, matches, and lots of time.
> 
> Situations such as skeletons popping up from under the snow and attacking the crippled kid and his pals are annoying.  Much more interesting and credible things could be done with the time wasted on such redundancies.
> 
> I like the way the chubby eunuch has managed to smuggle the little fellow out of town (on a boat, in a box).  But now that he's already killed his evil father, why was it necessary?  Who's in charge now?  His evil sister?
> 
> Another disappointing development is the chap who has been very loyal and protective of the Keleesi (sp?) has been disowned and banished for reasons I either missed or simply don't understand.  What did he do to deserve such rejection.  He seemed a valuable friend to her.



Tywin Lannister is the head of House Lannister, Lord of Casterly Rock, Warden of the West, Lord Paramount of the Westerlands and, currently, the Hand of the King, and Protector of the Realm. Intelligent,  Tyrion is the eldest son but as you saw, he killed his father and his ex ho girlfriend so now, who knows.  Probably the evil brother will take over.

There is a king, his grandson, a product of the brother and sister.  

The fantasy part is annoying but now the paralyzed kid can fly but still not walk.


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> God Damn It, I liked the Hound.....
> 
> And hurrah for the midgets vengeance.  He FINALLY stood up for something. I only wish he'd have killed that bitch sister of his too.
> 
> Best Episode of Game of Thrones ever....



Save the bitch sister for later

Who leads the Lannisters now?


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> God Damn It, I liked the Hound.....
> 
> And hurrah for the midgets vengeance.  He FINALLY stood up for something. I only wish he'd have killed that bitch sister of his too.
> 
> Best Episode of Game of Thrones ever....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save the bitch sister for later
> 
> Who leads the Lannisters now?
Click to expand...


It's got to be Jamie.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> God Damn It, I liked the Hound.....
> 
> And hurrah for the midgets vengeance.  He FINALLY stood up for something. I only wish he'd have killed that bitch sister of his too.
> 
> Best Episode of Game of Thrones ever....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save the bitch sister for later
> 
> Who leads the Lannisters now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got to be Jamie.
Click to expand...


Not evil enough

Bet Jamie kills his sister


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch this series but I have no idea of what is going on or who is who.  It is totally confusing to me.
> 
> I'm glad the little fellow was sprung by his formerly evil brother, who has been screwing his sister, and I did appreciate the crossbow scene.  That is a fearsome weapon at close range and a very satisfying way to end a relationship with someone you really dislike.  I also liked the way Jon Snow's persistent little girlfriend met her poetic end.  A demanding babe like that who knows how to  pull a bow could make life rather tiring for a guy.
> 
> One thing that troubles me about this series is all the seeming good guys (and gals) get knocked off or tortured and there is little to no retribution.  One major exception was the poisoning of Geoffrey -- who died much too quickly.  That awful little sonofabitch deserved to worked over by pissed-off midgets with tool-boxes, matches, and lots of time.
> 
> Situations such as skeletons popping up from under the snow and attacking the crippled kid and his pals are annoying.  Much more interesting and credible things could be done with the time wasted on such redundancies.
> 
> I like the way the chubby eunuch has managed to smuggle the little fellow out of town (on a boat, in a box).  But now that he's already killed his evil father, why was it necessary?  Who's in charge now?  His evil sister?
> 
> Another disappointing development is the chap who has been very loyal and protective of the Keleesi (sp?) has been disowned and banished for reasons I either missed or simply don't understand.  What did he do to deserve such rejection.  He seemed a valuable friend to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tywin Lannister is the head of House Lannister, Lord of Casterly Rock, Warden of the West, Lord Paramount of the Westerlands and, currently, the Hand of the King, and Protector of the Realm. Intelligent,  Tyrion is the eldest son but as you saw, he killed his father and his ex ho girlfriend so now, who knows.  Probably the evil brother will take over.
> 
> There is a king, his grandson, a product of the brother and sister.
> 
> The fantasy part is annoying but now the paralyzed kid can fly but still not walk.
Click to expand...



Jamie is the eldest son.  He and Cersei were small children when Tyrion was born (and their mother died).   Cersei blames Tyrion for their mother's death (and likely despises him for being dwarf due to her father's attitude).

I don't think Jamie is evil; he actually has a sense of honor.  He saved Westeros from the Mad King.   He went back to save Brienne.   He rescued Tyrion.   He's just a soul whose intentions are good.  Oh lord, please don't let him be misunderstood.

Cersei is the truly evil one.


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save the bitch sister for later
> 
> Who leads the Lannisters now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got to be Jamie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not evil enough
> 
> Bet Jamie kills his sister
Click to expand...


Well that would stop him from having sex with her.  

I have to tell you I saw her on Chelsea Lately doing an interview and she was so extremely shy and nervous.  Chelsea had to calm her down.

She is nothing like that character.


----------



## Zander

She is a really beautiful woman (when not in character!)


----------



## Sarah G

Zander said:


> She is a really beautiful woman (when not in character!)



Very pretty.  Sweet too.


----------



## mack20

I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.

Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.


----------



## Sarah G

mack20 said:


> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.



I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.  

Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?


----------



## mack20

Sarah G said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?
Click to expand...


No offense, but it doesn't really matter what you want.  As of book 5, I can confidently say that it appears as though Martin is setting up the final two books to be much heavier handed fantasy.  The show has toned down some of it a bit.  There's more warging in the books and the reanimation of Beric Dondarrian is much more prevalent.  There are also more visions and prophecies.

Personally, I find Bran's storyline kind of annoying too.  But it's pretty obvious that it's important.  That said, I have absolutely no idea where Martin is taking the whole thing, just that the overtones are pretty clear.

As for Drogon, they didn't chain him up because they couldn't find him.  He's still flying around and causing trouble.


----------



## Gracie

I think Drogon is going to be what Bran rides.


----------



## Synthaholic

Zander said:


> She is a really beautiful woman (when not in character!)


I think she's beautiful in character, too!  Great cheekbones.


----------



## Synthaholic

I was disappointed that Arya didn't kill The Hound.  I thought he was a good guy at heart and had been her protector as well as Sansa's.  He deserved better from her.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?
Click to expand...


The skeletons coming out of the ground reminded me of the old Ray Harryhausen "Jason and the Argonauts" scene

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF_Fi7x93PY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF_Fi7x93PY[/ame]

Last week it was "Princess Bride" this week "Jason and the Argonauts"


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> I was disappointed that Arya didn't kill The Hound.  I thought he was a good guy at heart and had been her protector as well as Sansa's.  He deserved better from her.



He just thought of her as something he could sell.  I saw that relationship as her surviving, especially when he found out he couldn't sell her back to her family.

She always said she'd kill him if she could.


----------



## GHook93

How were my prediction, answers in red



GHook93 said:


> Predictions:
> (1) The bite in the Hound's neck is worse than expected and it kills him.
> Well a bite helped in killing him! I was wrong, but right he was die in the season's finale. Sad, because as harsh as he was, he was very honorable. I liked the relationship that was blossoming between him and Arya
> (2) Arya goes to the faceless assassins for training.
> I called this one!
> (3) Jaime helps Tyrion escape
> Called it also!
> (4) Ruler of Martell seeks revenge for his brother's death and it starts with Cersi's daughter.
> I still think this will happen next season!
> (5) Tyrion goes to slaver bay to seek to join up with Dary!
> Well he is traveling somewhere by sea
> (6) Some army comes to the aid of Night's Watch. My guess since the North has the most at stake if the Wall falls and the Iron Born are about done. Roose sends Ramsy to help the Night's Watch.
> I didn't think it would be Stannis. Doesn't make much sense why he would fight to save North from the Wildlings. I guess Roose and Ramsay don't have that much honor!
> (7) Dary's dragons become more disobedient and cause her more troubles.
> This was a pretty easy call.
> (8) Sansa double crosses Littlefinger.
> Next Season
> (9) Little Robin gets tossed out of the moon window eventually.
> also Next season
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I thought my predictions were pretty good!


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Ayra, walked away from the Hound without killing him to allow him to die a slow painful death. As he deserves....



How so? He showed great honor in protecting Sansa. He was showed great honor in protecting Arya as if she was his daughter. He was crude and harsh, but did have some moral code to him. 

Arya did owe him a quick death and not the kind of good-bye she gave him!


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Not evil enough
> 
> Bet Jamie kills his sister



Or he rapes his sister! Oh wait he has already done that!

My bet is Cersi runs the Iron Throne and the Lanisters (into the ground) via the puppet king!


----------



## GHook93

Zander said:


> She is a really beautiful woman (when not in character!)



She was damn hot in 300!!


----------



## GHook93

The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch. 

Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall. 

That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch.
> 
> Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall.
> 
> That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!



Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?


----------



## mack20

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch.
> 
> Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall.
> 
> That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?
Click to expand...


He sailed to Eastwatch-by-the-Sea (there are many unmanned or poorly manned Night's Watch castles along the wall besides Castle Black).  Eastwatch is the easternmost castle along the wall, and Stannis and his army then traveled west along the northern side of the wall in order to take Mance and the wildlings by surprise.


----------



## mack20

GHook93 said:


> The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch.
> 
> Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall.
> 
> That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!



It makes sense, but as Mance said, the wildlings aren't kneelers.  And Stannis isn't one to flout the rules and customs of Westeros.


----------



## Sarah G

mack20 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch.
> 
> Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall.
> 
> That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sailed to Eastwatch-by-the-Sea (there are many unmanned or poorly manned Night's Watch castles along the wall besides Castle Black).  Eastwatch is the easternmost castle along the wall, and Stannis and his army then traveled west along the northern side of the wall in order to take Mance and the wildlings by surprise.
Click to expand...


Are you getting this from the books or from summaries of the show?  Just curious if the show is still following the books.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch.
> 
> Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall.
> 
> That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?
Click to expand...


How did they get to the Wall without Roose Bolton's knowledge. I mean, wouldn't Bolton have confronted Stannis if he knew we want coming. It would be hard to hide an army that large.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch.
> 
> Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall.
> 
> That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did they get to the Wall without Roose Bolton's knowledge. I mean, wouldn't Bolton have confronted Stannis if he knew we want coming. It would be hard to hide an army that large.
Click to expand...


Boats. The Ironborn are the seafarers near the north. the other Northerners have virtually no ship borne forces.


----------



## boedicca

MikeK said:


> I watch this series but I have no idea of what is going on or who is who.  It is totally confusing to me.
> 
> I'm glad the little fellow was sprung by his formerly evil brother, who has been screwing his sister, and I did appreciate the crossbow scene.  That is a fearsome weapon at close range and a very satisfying way to end a relationship with someone you really dislike.  I also liked the way Jon Snow's persistent little girlfriend met her poetic end.  A demanding babe like that who knows how to  pull a bow could make life rather tiring for a guy.
> 
> One thing that troubles me about this series is all the seeming good guys (and gals) get knocked off or tortured and there is little to no retribution.  One major exception was the poisoning of Geoffrey -- who died much too quickly.  That awful little sonofabitch deserved to worked over by pissed-off midgets with tool-boxes, matches, and lots of time.
> 
> Situations such as skeletons popping up from under the snow and attacking the crippled kid and his pals are annoying.  Much more interesting and credible things could be done with the time wasted on such redundancies.
> 
> I like the way the chubby eunuch has managed to smuggle the little fellow out of town (on a boat, in a box).  But now that he's already killed his evil father, why was it necessary?  Who's in charge now?  His evil sister?
> 
> Another disappointing development is the chap who has been very loyal and protective of the Keleesi (sp?) has been disowned and banished for reasons I either missed or simply don't understand.  What did he do to deserve such rejection.  He seemed a valuable friend to her.




I would find it thoroughly confusing if I hadn't read the books.  mr. boe has quit watching for this reason.


----------



## boedicca

mack20 said:


> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.




More like a battle of light/fire vs. dark/ice.

It's not a given that one is good and the other bad....


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?
Click to expand...




I described GOT to mr. boe as being a medieval fantasy Zombie Apocalypse saga.   That's how the White Walkers look to me, with some Zombie masters in the background.

Everyone knows that the best way to kill a zombie is to Burn It....hence the breeding of Big Dragons to do the job (that's my theory).


----------



## boedicca

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wildling obvious want to escape the white walkers and other dangers North of the wall. Why not do a trade off. The Night's Watch numbers are down big time. Mance is also a wise leader. Require Mance and 500 of the best Wildling fighters, including all the giants to join Castle Black and the Night's Watch.
> 
> Require the rest to join Stannis army to fight the Boltons. Then the women, children and sick can start the village and farms just South of the Wall.
> 
> That is a win for everyone. The Night's Watch gets much needed skilled reinforcement. Stannis gets more troops for his conquers of Westros and the Wildlings get to go South of the Wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?
Click to expand...



Why do you think he and Davos went to the Bank of Bravos for DINERO and to recruit Salladhor Saan (the pirate with many ships)?


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sailed to Eastwatch-by-the-Sea (there are many unmanned or poorly manned Night's Watch castles along the wall besides Castle Black).  Eastwatch is the easternmost castle along the wall, and Stannis and his army then traveled west along the northern side of the wall in order to take Mance and the wildlings by surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you getting this from the books or from summaries of the show?  Just curious if the show is still following the books.
Click to expand...



It's following the books fairly well, with modifications for drama.

For example, Robb Snow's wife's character was completely changed and augmented.  In the book, she's just a mealy mouthed thing from a local castle without much or an individual role other than her family selling out the Starks to Walder Frey.


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I described GOT to mr. boe as being a medieval fantasy Zombie Apocalypse saga.   That's how the White Walkers look to me, with some Zombie masters in the background.
> 
> Everyone knows that the best way to kill a zombie is to Burn It....hence the breeding of Big Dragons to do the job (that's my theory).
Click to expand...


Good theory about the dragons.  I don't mind the fantasy, I just don't want it to get too out of hand and become silly.


----------



## mack20

boedicca said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a battle of light/fire vs. dark/ice.
> 
> It's not a given that one is good and the other bad....
Click to expand...


Fair point.  If anyone's going to take that fantasy trope and turn it on it's head, it's Martin.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?


He was bad.  

He fried a baby, so he's laying low.


----------



## mack20

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I described GOT to mr. boe as being a medieval fantasy Zombie Apocalypse saga.   That's how the White Walkers look to me, with some Zombie masters in the background.
> 
> Everyone knows that the best way to kill a zombie is to Burn It....hence the breeding of Big Dragons to do the job (that's my theory).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good theory about the dragons.  I don't mind the fantasy, I just don't want it to get too out of hand and become silly.
Click to expand...


I know people say this all the time and it's sort of obnoxious and yes I know that not everyone has the time or desire to read these books (can't blame people for that, they're monsters), but really, the books give a depth to the story that I think makes the fantasy aspects more palatable.  I think that Martin does a great job of balancing the political drama with the magic parts, but part of what's so fascinating to me is what he has thus far left as a mystery.

For example, that scene where we see how the Others (White Walkers) are using the babies from Crasters?  That was wholly new information to book readers.  And HBO actually screwed up a little and accidentally named the guy doing the transforming.  He's part of book lore, but you never really knew what it was he did.  Martin creates these incredibly fleshed out histories, but shrouds them in enough mystery that you're constantly wondering why it's important, what actually happened, etc.  It can be a slog (especially in books 4 and 5) but it's very much worthwhile, IMO.


----------



## mack20

Sarah G said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how did Stannis Army get NORTH of the Wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sailed to Eastwatch-by-the-Sea (there are many unmanned or poorly manned Night's Watch castles along the wall besides Castle Black).  Eastwatch is the easternmost castle along the wall, and Stannis and his army then traveled west along the northern side of the wall in order to take Mance and the wildlings by surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you getting this from the books or from summaries of the show?  Just curious if the show is still following the books.
Click to expand...


From the books, because on this particular part the show has given no indication that they've changed the story of Stannis' journey.  They did leave out some characters in that scene that I found a bit perplexing for the larger storyline though.


----------



## Sarah G

mack20 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I described GOT to mr. boe as being a medieval fantasy Zombie Apocalypse saga.   That's how the White Walkers look to me, with some Zombie masters in the background.
> 
> Everyone knows that the best way to kill a zombie is to Burn It....hence the breeding of Big Dragons to do the job (that's my theory).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good theory about the dragons.  I don't mind the fantasy, I just don't want it to get too out of hand and become silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know people say this all the time and it's sort of obnoxious and yes I know that not everyone has the time or desire to read these books (can't blame people for that, they're monsters), but really, the books give a depth to the story that I think makes the fantasy aspects more palatable.  I think that Martin does a great job of balancing the political drama with the magic parts, but part of what's so fascinating to me is what he has thus far left as a mystery.
> 
> For example, that scene where we see how the Others (White Walkers) are using the babies from Crasters?  That was wholly new information to book readers.  And HBO actually screwed up a little and accidentally named the guy doing the transforming.  He's part of book lore, but you never really knew what it was he did.  Martin creates these incredibly fleshed out histories, but shrouds them in enough mystery that you're constantly wondering why it's important, what actually happened, etc.  It can be a slog (especially in books 4 and 5) but it's very much worthwhile, IMO.
Click to expand...


You're right about reading the books but I'm through so much of the show now, I haven't bothered.  I may still at some point.


----------



## MrLiberty

My sister has all the books and when she is done she is giving them to me to read.  I like GoT, but a 10 episode season is killing me. I hate having to wait a year before we know what happens now.  I wish they would have had more episodes per season.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

boedicca said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's taking a long time getting there...but this show is based on fantasy novels.  It's ultimately a story about the reawakening of ancient magic (the Others, dragons, Children of the Forest, wights, giants, etc).  It's going to be a battle of good vs. evil and there's going to be a lot of magic involved when it's all said and done.  If you don't like the fantasy aspects, you're only going to get more disappointed as the show goes on.
> 
> Unless, of course, the show begins to deviate so seriously from the source material that they no longer resemble each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want too much fantasy.  It was a bit much for me with the skeletons crawling outn of the ground.  The dragons are ok.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the third dragon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I described GOT to mr. boe as being a medieval fantasy Zombie Apocalypse saga.   That's how the White Walkers look to me, with some Zombie masters in the background.
> 
> Everyone knows that the best way to kill a zombie is to Burn It....hence the breeding of Big Dragons to do the job (that's my theory).
Click to expand...


I thought the best way to kill a zombie was a projectile through the brain?


----------



## Wake

I just started two days ago. Finished Season 1 and 3 episodes of Season 2. What a riveting storyline.


----------



## MikeK

Wake said:


> I just started two days ago. Finished Season 1 and 3 episodes of Season 2. What a riveting storyline.


That's the way to do it with any of these series.  The week-long continuity interruption between episodes has a diluting effect.  

I enjoyed Deadwood much more second time around via On Demand when I was able to watch three or four episodes in a row and finish an entire season over two or three consecutive days.


----------



## Gracie

I caught all up on Spartacus and GOT with HBOgo before the next season started. Come to think of it, I did the same with LOST, via youtube. But that was when it was still on.

GOT is a good show. But waiting a whole year sucks. Wish they would do this stuff like they did Roots.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started two days ago. Finished Season 1 and 3 episodes of Season 2. What a riveting storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way to do it with any of these series.  The week-long continuity interruption between episodes has a diluting effect.
> 
> I enjoyed Deadwood much more second time around via On Demand when I was able to watch three or four episodes in a row and finish an entire season over two or three consecutive days.
Click to expand...


Cocksucker, I was pissed that they just pulled the plug on Deadwood without any conclusion


----------



## Sarah G

I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them. 

GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.


----------



## Wake

Why did they kill Eddard Stark? NOOOO.

The writers seem to have a penchant for killing beloved characters.

If they kill Tyrion, we ride at dawn.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wake said:


> Why did they kill Eddard Stark? NOOOO.
> 
> The writers seem to have a penchant for killing beloved characters.
> 
> If they kill Tyrion, we ride at dawn.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back

Under the Dome

The Vikings.


----------



## GHook93

SFC Ollie said:


> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.



The Vikings is AWESOME


----------



## Sarah G

I buy HBO and Showtime for the series now.  I rarely watch the old movies they always have.

Although a lot of people tell me to watch True Blood.  I've resisted so far and now it's the last season.


----------



## Gracie

Wake, you should watch Boardwalk Empire. It is a good series, but this is the last season. Since you like Mafia, this should be your cup of tea. It is mine. 

Big Brother comes on soon. At least that will take some time while I wait another year for GOT. Then Survivor again. Maybe Celeb Apprentice.


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started two days ago. Finished Season 1 and 3 episodes of Season 2. What a riveting storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way to do it with any of these series.  The week-long continuity interruption between episodes has a diluting effect.
> 
> I enjoyed Deadwood much more second time around via On Demand when I was able to watch three or four episodes in a row and finish an entire season over two or three consecutive days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cocksucker, I was pissed that they just pulled the plug on Deadwood without any conclusion
Click to expand...

Me, too.  That was disappointing.  But disappointment is not uncommon with these tv series, some of which appear to be contrived as they develop rather than following a structured plan.  

Breaking Bad is an outstanding example.  In spite of the liberal exercise of fictional license the story line remained intact right up to the last two or three episodes.  For me, fiction stepped across the line to fantasy in the episode where Hank was killed.  The scene in which Hank survived a point-blank volley of gunfire by five obviously competent shooters aiming military-grade weapons at him made the difference between fiction and fantasy.  The fact that he was finally dispatched by a single shot to the head didn't redeem the already flimsy credibility.  

From there the plot devolved to the point where Superman crashing through a wall to save the day would not surprise me.  

But up to then I did enjoy watching Breaking Bad episodes back-to-back On Demand.


----------



## Gracie

And Wake? Anything Sean Bean stars in...you KNOW he will not last long. Sad to say.


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started two days ago. Finished Season 1 and 3 episodes of Season 2. What a riveting storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way to do it with any of these series.  The week-long continuity interruption between episodes has a diluting effect.
> 
> I enjoyed Deadwood much more second time around via On Demand when I was able to watch three or four episodes in a row and finish an entire season over two or three consecutive days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cocksucker, I was pissed that they just pulled the plug on Deadwood without any conclusion
Click to expand...


Ian McShane starred in a series called Kings a few years after Deadwood ended.  It was, IMO, a very enjoyable series....which was cancelled after the first season.


----------



## Harry Dresden

SFC Ollie said:


> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.



Under the Dome's 2nd season starts at the end of the month......Vikings has been renewed for a 3rd season....


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Dome's 2nd season starts at the end of the month......Vikings has been renewed for a 3rd season....
Click to expand...


Is the Dome you guys are talking about the Stephen King series?


----------



## SFC Ollie

GHook93 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings is AWESOME
Click to expand...


I thought so but lost them after one season....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sarah G said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Dome's 2nd season starts at the end of the month......Vikings has been renewed for a 3rd season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the Dome you guys are talking about the Stephen King series?
Click to expand...


I believe so..


----------



## MikeK

Montrovant said:


> Ian McShane starred in a series called Kings a few years after Deadwood ended.  It was, IMO, a very enjoyable series....which was cancelled after the first season.


Ian McShane is an accomplished Shakespearean actor. 

The genius lending _Deadwood_ its unique appeal was the blending of obscenity with virtual  Shakespearean pentameter, the eventual result being the conversion of ordinarily offensive words into mere expressive sounds within unusually structured sentences.  I regarded that effort as an interesting experiment in theatrical use of language but evidently the majority of _Deadwood_ viewers felt differently, which probably led to that truly great series being cancelled.  

(Cocksuckers!)


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Dome's 2nd season starts at the end of the month......Vikings has been renewed for a 3rd season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the Dome you guys are talking about the Stephen King series?
Click to expand...


yes....


----------



## Sarah G

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Dome's 2nd season starts at the end of the month......Vikings has been renewed for a 3rd season....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Dome you guys are talking about the Stephen King series?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe so..
Click to expand...


Okay, I never saw the Vikings but I have seen that one.


----------



## Harry Dresden

SFC Ollie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings is AWESOME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought so but lost them after one season....
Click to expand...


the 2nd season was even better Ollie....i thought so anyway....the guys wife Lagartha....what a Woman....


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them.
> 
> GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.


_Rome_ was excellent!

_Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.

_Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.  

_Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)

_Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.

_Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. Selfridge, PBS was really good this year.  The only other person on here I knew that watched it is Sherry tho.

I liked Masters of Sex too but I don't think it will be long running.  Too quirky.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Mr. Selfridge, PBS was really good this year.  The only other person on here I knew that watched it is Sherry tho.
> 
> I liked Masters of Sex too but I don't think it will be long running.  Too quirky.


I agree.  Both of those were very good.  (I forgot about them.)  

Based on the final scene in the last episode of _Masters,_ I have the impression it will be continued.  Am I mistaken?


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them.
> 
> GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
Click to expand...


Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever

Loved Rome, wish it was longer

Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Selfridge, PBS was really good this year.  The only other person on here I knew that watched it is Sherry tho.
> 
> I liked Masters of Sex too but I don't think it will be long running.  Too quirky.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Both of those were very good.  (I forgot about them.)
> 
> Based on the final scene in the last episode of _Masters,_ I have the impression it will be continued.  Am I mistaken?
Click to expand...


Yes it will be back, I just find it limited.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them.
> 
> GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
Click to expand...


I love Band of Brothers - I think it's arguably one of the best war films ever made (I consider it a 10-hour movie), but I can't watch it anymore now that I have a high-end sound system. I have to turn the volume way up to hear any dialogue, then I wake all my neighbors as soon as a battle scene starts.

I know they did that on purpose, but still.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

As a side note, in case anyone doesn't already know about it: if you pay for HBO, you can access HBOGO through your computer, Xbox, or various streaming devices for free. HBOGO includes nearly every episode of every HBO original series on demand, as well as a rotating list of movies as well.


----------



## Gracie

I never could get into The Dome..any more than I could get into the book. 
Sick of zombie shows. Sick of limp vampire feminine looking guys.


----------



## Gracie

I have HBOgo on my pc.


----------



## Montrovant

Can you get the show Dream On through HBOGO?  It's been years and years since I saw it, and it may just seem better than it was through the filter of memory, but I remember that being a pretty funny HBO series.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Montrovant said:


> Can you get the show Dream On through HBOGO?  It's been years and years since I saw it, and it may just seem better than it was through the filter of memory, but I remember that being a pretty funny HBO series.



I can't say for certain, there are a lot of shows and I'm not in front of it at the moment. But it sounds familiar.


----------



## Sarah G

theDoctorisIn said:


> As a side note, in case anyone doesn't already know about it: if you pay for HBO, you can access HBOGO through your computer, Xbox, or various streaming devices for free. HBOGO includes nearly every episode of every HBO original series on demand, as well as a rotating list of movies as well.



Is it just for watching stuff that's on demand?  I'd rather watch it on the TV screen.


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them.
> 
> GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
Click to expand...


I have Band of Brothers on DVD...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sarah G said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, in case anyone doesn't already know about it: if you pay for HBO, you can access HBOGO through your computer, Xbox, or various streaming devices for free. HBOGO includes nearly every episode of every HBO original series on demand, as well as a rotating list of movies as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just for watching stuff that's on demand?  I'd rather watch it on the TV screen.
Click to expand...


HBO Go has a much larger selection than HBO on demand through my cable box - and with my XBox, I can watch HBOGO on the big screen.

There are also a bunch of other devices you can buy to watch Netflix and HBO Go on the TV.


----------



## Wake

Not sure about HBO shows, but I did have Netflix for awhile. My favorite shows are The Walking Dead, Dexter, Supernatural, and now Game of thrones. I rarely watch TV and have no cable, so I check out complete series over the librarythe cheap man's way. 

Darn it, I spoilered myself over the Red Wedding. Haven't finished Season 2 yet but I wanted to know...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> Mr. Selfridge, PBS was really good this year.  The only other person on here I knew that watched it is Sherry tho.
> 
> I liked Masters of Sex too but I don't think it will be long running.  Too quirky.



yea Masters Of Sex was good.....they showed how important Johnson was to his study....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them.
> 
> GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
Click to expand...


2 shows on Cinemax i think are pretty good....Banshee and Strike Back.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Can you get the show Dream On through HBOGO?  It's been years and years since I saw it, and it may just seem better than it was through the filter of memory, but I remember that being a pretty funny HBO series.



that was a dam good show.....


----------



## MikeK

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Band of Brothers on DVD...
Click to expand...

Ollie,

I have a VCR and a DVD player.  I'd like to have a DVD recorder, preferably one which will allow me to convert my stack of VCR tapes, but I keep putting it off because I dread wrestling with these complicated gadgets.  But if I ever get one, Band of Brothers will be my first ambition with it.


----------



## MikeK

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 shows on Cinemax i think are pretty good....Banshee and Strike Back.....
Click to expand...

Yes.  _The Wire_ is another excellent series  I forgot about.  I wish they would run it again.


----------



## MikeK

theDoctorisIn said:


> As a side note, in case anyone doesn't already know about it: if you pay for HBO, you can access HBOGO through your computer, Xbox, or various streaming devices for free. HBOGO includes nearly every episode of every HBO original series on demand, as well as a rotating list of movies as well.


I pay for HBO.  I tried to access HBOGO and couldn't.  So I called my provider's service department and was told I can't get HBOGO, nor do I need to, because I have OnDemand. 

I find OnDemand runs very few series and only for a brief time.  And you are not the first to inform me that HBOGO has more.  Unfortunately I can't access it -- or if there's a way I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, in case anyone doesn't already know about it: if you pay for HBO, you can access HBOGO through your computer, Xbox, or various streaming devices for free. HBOGO includes nearly every episode of every HBO original series on demand, as well as a rotating list of movies as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I pay for HBO.  I tried to access HBOGO and couldn't.  So I called my provider's service department and was told I can't get HBOGO, nor do I need to, because I have OnDemand.
> 
> I find OnDemand runs very few series and only for a brief time.  And you are not the first to inform me that HBOGO has more.  Unfortunately I can't access it -- or if there's a way I don't know how to do it.
Click to expand...


I had the same problem, but I finally got a tech guy to help me and I got it going. Call again. On Demand charges extra, doesn't it?
Turns out mine was my user name. I used my AOL account and that was a no no. I needed to use Charter's email account with my name, not AOL.


----------



## Sarah G

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, in case anyone doesn't already know about it: if you pay for HBO, you can access HBOGO through your computer, Xbox, or various streaming devices for free. HBOGO includes nearly every episode of every HBO original series on demand, as well as a rotating list of movies as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just for watching stuff that's on demand?  I'd rather watch it on the TV screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HBO Go has a much larger selection than HBO on demand through my cable box - and with my XBox, I can watch HBOGO on the big screen.
> 
> There are also a bunch of other devices you can buy to watch Netflix and HBO Go on the TV.
Click to expand...


Ahh, okay.  My nephew watches TV somehow through XBox.  I think it's mostly Netflix.  He's a poor college kid but a lot of people have talked about it so it must be ok.


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 shows on Cinemax i think are pretty good....Banshee and Strike Back.....
Click to expand...


I bought Starz one year just for Boss with Kelsey Grammar.  It was so good but it's the only thing I watched on the channel so I dropped it.  He's amazing as the Mayor of Chicago.


----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Band of Brothers on DVD...
Click to expand...


I thought The Pacific was much more intense......check it out


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, in case anyone doesn't already know about it: if you pay for HBO, you can access HBOGO through your computer, Xbox, or various streaming devices for free. HBOGO includes nearly every episode of every HBO original series on demand, as well as a rotating list of movies as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I pay for HBO.  I tried to access HBOGO and couldn't.  So I called my provider's service department and was told I can't get HBOGO, nor do I need to, because I have OnDemand.
> 
> I find OnDemand runs very few series and only for a brief time.  And you are not the first to inform me that HBOGO has more.  Unfortunately I can't access it -- or if there's a way I don't know how to do it.
Click to expand...


I live a few miles from you and have Cablevision. Optimum allows you to link to HBOGO

HBOGO is awesome. Makes the price of HBO worth it. Every episode of every series they have had in the last 15 years. Huge choice of movies, documentaries and sports. You can watch on your computer or smartphone

I'd drop HBO if I couldn't get HBOGO


----------



## Swagger

If anyone's interested in seeing something where Ian McShane personifies pure evil beyond his performance in Deadwood, watch Ken Follett's Pillars of the Earth. 


PS. Few people who've watched HBO's Rome know this, but Lucius Vorenus and Titus Pullo actually existed. They served in the Legio XI Claudia, and were fierce rivals for promotion to First Spear centurion, yet became firm friends after saving each other's life during a battle with a Gaulish tribe called the Nervii. Little is known about Vorenus after Caesar recorded their bravery in his Commentarii de Bello Gallico, but Titus Pullo is recorded as aquitting himself with honour and bravery throughout his military career.


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them.
> 
> GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
Click to expand...


The Wire was my favorite HBO show, it was a ton better than the Sopranos. Band of Brothers and the Pacific were awesome. HBO has so many good one. I started watching HBO shows with the classic Dream On (classic)!


----------



## rightwinger

Swagger said:


> If anyone's interested in seeing something where Ian McShane personifies pure evil beyond his performance in Deadwood, watch Ken Follett's Pillars of the Earth.
> 
> 
> PS. Few people who've watched HBO's Rome know this, but Lucius Vorenus and Titus Pullo actually existed. They served in the Legio XI Claudia, and were fierce rivals for promotion to First Spear centurion, yet became firm friends after saving each other's life during a battle with a Gaulish tribe called the Nervii. Little is known about Vorenus after Caesar recorded their bravery in his Commentarii de Bello Gallico, but Titus Pullo is recorded as aquitting himself with honour and bravery throughout his military career.



Did Pullo really get Cleopatra pregnant?


----------



## Swagger

rightwinger said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone's interested in seeing something where Ian McShane personifies pure evil beyond his performance in Deadwood, watch Ken Follett's Pillars of the Earth.
> 
> 
> PS. Few people who've watched HBO's Rome know this, but Lucius Vorenus and Titus Pullo actually existed. They served in the Legio XI Claudia, and were fierce rivals for promotion to First Spear centurion, yet became firm friends after saving each other's life during a battle with a Gaulish tribe called the Nervii. Little is known about Vorenus after Caesar recorded their bravery in his Commentarii de Bello Gallico, but Titus Pullo is recorded as aquitting himself with honour and bravery throughout his military career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Pullo really get Cleopatra pregnant?
Click to expand...


Unlikely, seeing as he and his men switched sides and served under Pompey Magnus at the Battle of Pharsalus.


----------



## Sarah G

Okay, you guys talked me into it, I signed up.  It is so easy.  I'll play around with it this weekend to try and get it on my phone.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 shows on Cinemax i think are pretty good....Banshee and Strike Back.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bought Starz one year just for Boss with Kelsey Grammar.  It was so good but it's the only thing I watched on the channel so I dropped it.  He's amazing as the Mayor of Chicago.
Click to expand...


i have Starz for "Black Sails"....which wasnt to bad....and "Da Vinci's Demons" which i think is pretty good even though they have taken some creative leaps....


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out The Wire.......one of the best cop dramas ever
> 
> Loved Rome, wish it was longer
> 
> Band of Brothers and The Pacific were amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wire was my favorite HBO show, it was a ton better than the Sopranos. Band of Brothers and the Pacific were awesome. HBO has so many good one. I started watching HBO shows with the classic Dream On (classic)!
Click to expand...


 a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 shows on Cinemax i think are pretty good....Banshee and Strike Back.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Starz one year just for Boss with Kelsey Grammar.  It was so good but it's the only thing I watched on the channel so I dropped it.  He's amazing as the Mayor of Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have Starz for "Black Sails"....which wasnt to bad....and "Da Vinci's Demons" which i think is pretty good even though they have taken some creative leaps....
Click to expand...


They had one about the mob in Miami and a hotel owner that I liked but I guess nobody else did.  It got dropped.  That was on Starz.


----------



## dblack

SNL Explains the Nudity in Game of Thrones


----------



## Gracie

I had starz for one reason..>Spartacus. But after Andy Whitfield died...and they escaped. it didn't keep hold of my interest so I let it go.


----------



## MikeK

Harry Dresden said:


> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....


I thought _True Detective_ started off good because of the deliberately misleading introductory impression of the McConaughey character as an evil psychopath and building on that.  Then they shifted the evil concept off McConaughey and onto the Harrelson character.  Then they flipped both deceptions into what I consider a cliched conclusion.  

All in all it was like smelling grilled steak all night and ending up with Corn Flakes. But the Harrelson and McConaughey performances kept it afloat.  With lesser acting talent the whole thing would have been a plodding, tiresome bore.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought _True Detective_ started off good because of the deliberately misleading introductory impression of the McConaughey character as an evil psychopath and building on that.  Then they shifted the evil concept off McConaughey and onto the Harrelson character.  Then they flipped both deceptions into what I consider a cliched conclusion.
> 
> All in all it was like smelling grilled steak all night and ending up with Corn Flakes. But the Harrelson and McConaughey performances kept it afloat.  With lesser acting talent the whole thing would have been a plodding, tiresome bore.
Click to expand...


Agree...it was more mood than substance

Kind of reminded me of Twin Peaks


----------



## MikeK

Harry Dresden said:


> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....


I don't know how I managed to forget _Boardwalk Empire_ in my list of favorite series but it holds a high place.  I would not have thought Buscemi could handle a role like that but he showed himself to be a superior actor.  

_Boardwalk Empire_ was a great series!


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought _True Detective_ started off good because of the deliberately misleading introductory impression of the McConaughey character as an evil psychopath and building on that.  Then they shifted the evil concept off McConaughey and onto the Harrelson character.  Then they flipped both deceptions into what I consider a cliched conclusion.
> 
> All in all it was like smelling grilled steak all night and ending up with Corn Flakes. But the Harrelson and McConaughey performances kept it afloat.  With lesser acting talent the whole thing would have been a plodding, tiresome bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree...it was more mood than substance
> 
> Kind of reminded me of Twin Peaks
Click to expand...


I loved Twin Peaks.  The beginning was great but after awhile, I just kept watching because I wanted to know how they'd present the killer and end it.


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> Only 2 other series I used to watch and I guess they never brought them back
> 
> Under the Dome
> 
> The Vikings.




Vikings is still going - season 2 this year was excellent.  And they are planning season 3 for next year.


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> I buy HBO and Showtime for the series now.  I rarely watch the old movies they always have.
> 
> Although a lot of people tell me to watch True Blood.  I've resisted so far and now it's the last season.




I've watched all of TB to date, and will watch the final season, BUT

I Am So Sick of Sookie and Bill.  I'd be happy to see them both die this season.

Eric and Alcide, however,  yum!    They are why I'm still watching.


----------



## boedicca

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never watched any of these series before The Sopranos.  After getting into that, I watched Dexter, Californication, then a bunch of them.
> 
> GOT is one of my favs but there are a lot that take up the slack while you're waiting for next season.  This coming Boardwalk Empire is the last season for it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Rome_ was excellent!
> 
> _Homeland_ was interesting -- and doubly so now with reference to Bowe Bergdahl's retrieval.  They should run that series again.
> 
> _Band of Brothers_ is one of the best tv productions I've ever seen.  They run it back-to-back during Memorial Day weekend and I look forward to watching it year after year.
> 
> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a wonderful BBC series.  (I bought the CDs.)
> 
> _Downton Abbey_ is another superb BBC series.
> 
> _Parade's End_ is yet another example of BBC's matchless theatrical skills.
Click to expand...



Rome:  loved it, but it ended too soon.   They two guys who are in the middle of everything are ancient Forest Gumps.

Downton Abbey has jumped the shark.

Parade's End was absolutely gorgeous - one of the best miniseries ever.


----------



## Gracie

Is Vikings on HBO? I might have to check that one out.


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 shows on Cinemax i think are pretty good....Banshee and Strike Back.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Starz one year just for Boss with Kelsey Grammar.  It was so good but it's the only thing I watched on the channel so I dropped it.  He's amazing as the Mayor of Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have Starz for "Black Sails"....which wasnt to bad....and "Da Vinci's Demons" which i think is pretty good even though they have taken some creative leaps....
Click to expand...


Black Sails was awesome. I enjoyed Spartacus when it was on!


----------



## GHook93

MikeK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how I managed to forget _Boardwalk Empire_ in my list of favorite series but it holds a high place.  I would not have thought Buscemi could handle a role like that but he showed himself to be a superior actor.
> 
> _Boardwalk Empire_ was a great series!
Click to expand...


I got very bored with Boardwalk Empire after they killed Darmody. 

Best HBO shows in order:
(1) GoT (Just awesome)
(2) Wire (tough call - So close to real it was great)
(3) Rome (Only two seasons of gold. Still love it)
(4) Entourage (The bromance of these 4 was great)
(5) Curb Your Enthusiasm (Might be the funnest show in TV history)
(6) OZ (The writers ran out of material towards the end, but great material)
(7) Big Love (Made mainstream people accept plural marriage what more do you have to say)
(8) Sopranos (People would think this is low, but I think the last few boring seasons and the horrendous ending hurt the show)
(9) Six Feet Under (Most depressing ending in TV history. Great show though)
(10) Dream On (the classic show that started it all)

Note: Deadwood started great with season one, but got boring to me. Never watched True Detective, True Blood  or Veep East Down and Bound.  I was forced to watch Sex in the City it wasn't that bad, I just liked the other shows better.

Best Mini-Series:
(1) Band of Brothers
(2) The Pacific
(3) Generation Kill
(4) John Adams


----------



## boedicca

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Starz one year just for Boss with Kelsey Grammar.  It was so good but it's the only thing I watched on the channel so I dropped it.  He's amazing as the Mayor of Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have Starz for "Black Sails"....which wasnt to bad....and "Da Vinci's Demons" which i think is pretty good even though they have taken some creative leaps....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Sails was awesome. I enjoyed Spartacus when it was on!
Click to expand...



Yes, it is awesome - can't wait for next season.  Spartacus was excellent as well.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Is Vikings on HBO? I might have to check that one out.




It's on the History channel.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Starz one year just for Boss with Kelsey Grammar.  It was so good but it's the only thing I watched on the channel so I dropped it.  He's amazing as the Mayor of Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have Starz for "Black Sails"....which wasnt to bad....and "Da Vinci's Demons" which i think is pretty good even though they have taken some creative leaps....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had one about the mob in Miami and a hotel owner that I liked but I guess nobody else did.  It got dropped.  That was on Starz.
Click to expand...


that was Magic City.....it needed more action.....i was surprised it lasted 2 seasons.....but i liked it just the same....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Gracie said:


> I had starz for one reason..>Spartacus. But after Andy Whitfield died...and they escaped. it didn't keep hold of my interest so I let it go.



i watched it all the way to the end.....the pre-Spartacus series was pretty good too....


----------



## Harry Dresden

MikeK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how I managed to forget _Boardwalk Empire_ in my list of favorite series but it holds a high place.  I would not have thought Buscemi could handle a role like that but he showed himself to be a superior actor.
> 
> _Boardwalk Empire_ *was* a great series!
Click to expand...


still has one more season to go....


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how I managed to forget _Boardwalk Empire_ in my list of favorite series but it holds a high place.  I would not have thought Buscemi could handle a role like that but he showed himself to be a superior actor.
> 
> _Boardwalk Empire_ was a great series!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got very bored with Boardwalk Empire after they killed Darmody.
> 
> Best HBO shows in order:
> (1) GoT (Just awesome)
> (2) Wire (tough call - So close to real it was great)
> (3) Rome (Only two seasons of gold. Still love it)
> (4) Entourage (The bromance of these 4 was great)
> (5) Curb Your Enthusiasm (Might be the funnest show in TV history)
> (6) OZ (The writers ran out of material towards the end, but great material)
> (7) Big Love (Made mainstream people accept plural marriage what more do you have to say)
> (8) Sopranos (People would think this is low, but I think the last few boring seasons and the horrendous ending hurt the show)
> (9) Six Feet Under (Most depressing ending in TV history. Great show though)
> (10) Dream On (the classic show that started it all)
> 
> Note: Deadwood started great with season one, but got boring to me. Never watched True Detective, True Blood  or Veep East Down and Bound.  I was forced to watch Sex in the City it wasn't that bad, I just liked the other shows better.
> 
> Best Mini-Series:
> (1) Band of Brothers
> (2) The Pacific
> (3) Generation Kill
> (4) John Adams
Click to expand...


i agree G.....Curb Your Enthusiasm is one of the funnier shows out there.....i hear Larry is thinking about maybe doing it again.....so we will see....and OZ was excellent....


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have Starz for "Black Sails"....which wasnt to bad....and "Da Vinci's Demons" which i think is pretty good even though they have taken some creative leaps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had one about the mob in Miami and a hotel owner that I liked but I guess nobody else did.  It got dropped.  That was on Starz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was Magic City.....it needed more action.....i was surprised it lasted 2 seasons.....but i liked it just the same....
Click to expand...


That was it.  I like Jeffery Dean Morgan, he was the hotel owner, Ike.  Not sure if you ever watched Grey's Anatomy but he was on that when it started.  The heart patient that didn't have long to live and was Izzy's love interest.


----------



## Gracie

I was watching Spartacus on Netflix because I didn't have Starz in my cable package. Then Starz dumped netflix and netflix did the rate hike. So hubby said I could have ONE premium channel...starz or HBO. I finally got HBO, but had to play catchup on hbogo because by then GOT already was in progress.

I ordered the dvd's of Spartacus...blood and sand, Gods of the arena. I did see the next season AFTER they escaped...but I just couldn't get in to it much, so didn't mind letting starz go.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Gracie said:


> I was watching Spartacus on Netflix because I didn't have Starz in my cable package. Then Starz dumped netflix and netflix did the rate hike. So hubby said I could have ONE premium channel...starz or HBO. I finally got HBO, but had to play catchup on hbogo because by then GOT already was in progress.
> 
> I ordered the dvd's of Spartacus...blood and sand, Gods of the arena. I did see the next season AFTER they escaped...but I just couldn't get in to it much, so didn't mind letting starz go.



Gods of the arena was pretty good....Gannicus was a great character....


----------



## MrLiberty

Gracie said:


> Is Vikings on HBO? I might have to check that one out.



Here's an episode for you to watch.  You might want to go to youtube they might have some of the episode loaded also.

Watch Now


----------



## Montrovant

MikeK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought _True Detective_ started off good because of the deliberately misleading introductory impression of the McConaughey character as an evil psychopath and building on that.  Then they shifted the evil concept off McConaughey and onto the Harrelson character.  Then they flipped both deceptions into what I consider a cliched conclusion.
> 
> All in all it was like smelling grilled steak all night and ending up with Corn Flakes. But the Harrelson and McConaughey performances kept it afloat.  With lesser acting talent the whole thing would have been a plodding, tiresome bore.
Click to expand...


I read recently that the creator thinks he'll end up doing 3 seasons of True Detective.  Each season, apparently, is an entirely different story with different characters.  Other than the tone and being about detective(s), I don't know if there's any connection between seasons.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a show they dropped that i thought was funny was "Lucky Louie"....True Detective was pretty good .....the shows i currently follow on HBO are...True Blood....Girls....Game of Thrones....Boardwalk Empire....i watched Hello Ladies but that got the boot....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought _True Detective_ started off good because of the deliberately misleading introductory impression of the McConaughey character as an evil psychopath and building on that.  Then they shifted the evil concept off McConaughey and onto the Harrelson character.  Then they flipped both deceptions into what I consider a cliched conclusion.
> 
> All in all it was like smelling grilled steak all night and ending up with Corn Flakes. But the Harrelson and McConaughey performances kept it afloat.  With lesser acting talent the whole thing would have been a plodding, tiresome bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read recently that the creator thinks he'll end up doing 3 seasons of True Detective.  Each season, apparently, is an entirely different story with different characters.  Other than the tone and being about detective(s), I don't know if there's any connection between seasons.
Click to expand...


i was reading a thing yesterday were McConaughy said he may be back, he enjoyed doing it....


----------



## Gracie

Since my last post...I have been on HBOgo True Detective. Episodes 1 and still in Epi 3. Wow. Talk about dark and dreary. Very slow...but it still grabbed my interest. I will be watching it all day and tonight so I can finish.


----------



## Gracie

Anywho...back to Epi 3! BBL


----------



## Gracie

Oy. Starting epi 5 now.


----------



## Gracie

Finished. Wow. 
Sick story line. But I loved Woody and Matt together.
I highly recommend folks to watch it.


----------



## Wake

Alright, I've become enchanted with the Game of Thrones series. It's just as fun as Supernatural, and enjoyable. Few TV series I thoroughly enjoy like this.

That speech scene by Theon Greyjoy in the end of Season 2 was hilarious. The graphics of that White Walker in the Battle of the Fist of the First Men did not disappoint. I never thought I'd like a eunuch's character so much, either. Joffrey's a psychotic little s***, isn't he? I've found most of the Stark children to be endearing characters, especially the eldest son and the two daughters. They're well-rounded, complicated characters. Tyrion is the highlight, as well as Tywin and Jon Snow. Daenarys is yet another loveable character, and Stannis Baratheon has his own captivating qualities, like sheer bravery and ruthlessness. And Pycelle, that little dastard, is clever in his own way.

I'm happy I stumbled over this once hidden gem.


----------



## Sarah G

It's so good.  I love it from the opening theme right to the end.


----------



## Sarah G

*What is Your Game of Thrones Occupation?

The world of Westeros and the Seven Kingdoms is full of people with all manner of ambitions. From the highest noble to the lowest whore, anybody can play the Game of Thrones. Of course, most will lose... Take this quiz to find out your ideal Game of Thrones occupation. Good luck!*

What is Your Game of Thrones Occupation?

Mine:

Spider

You're a Spider, or master of whispers. People tell you their secrets, and you listen intently. You're good at keeping confidences, but there are times when you can be tempted to use your information for nefarious purposes. Be careful not to become entangled in your own web. Information is powerful, and it can be a double-edged sword.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You're a Wildling! You value your freedom and independence over the comforts and security of noble society. Life can be hard for a wildling, but you're not afraid to work. It's better to live free and work hard than to be a slave to stuffy rules and regulations.


----------



## Wake

You are a Maester. You value knowledge, and have a great love of books. You are the source of wisdom for the people around you. When somebody is hurt or in need of answers, you are the one they turn to. You are a life saver and walking encyclopedia.


----------



## Gracie

Wildling


----------



## GHook93

I got whore! I want a recount LOL!!!






What is Your Game of Thrones Occupation?


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> I got whore! I want a recount LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Your Game of Thrones Occupation?



At least you're pretty.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got whore! I want a recount LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Your Game of Thrones Occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you're pretty.
Click to expand...


Some would say it fits my current occupation (Corp/Inhouse Counsel)!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Queen Elizabeth II visits "Game of Thrones" set - CBS News



> For Queen Elizabeth II, one throne is enough.
> 
> The United Kingdom's 88-year-old monarch toured the Belfast sets of the hit HBO series "Game of Thrones" and met many of its stars Tuesday beside the show's sword-covered seat of power, the Iron Throne.
> 
> Unlike many visitors to Belfast's Titanic Studios, the monarch declined to take a seat on the throne created for the ruler of the mythical Seven Kingdoms. But she did take a look at many of the set props during her visit.
> 
> "Game of Thrones" creators David Benioff and Dan Weiss escorted the monarch through the show's custom-made armory, hangars of costumes, and sprawling sets used to shoot the program's interior scenes and perilous ice-cliff ascents -- part of the biggest TV production ever mounted in Europe.
> 
> She chatted with actors Lena Headey, Maisie Williams, Sophie Turner, Kit Harington, Rose Leslie and Conleth Hill. The cast members were photographed smiling as they met the queen.



Photos at the link.


----------



## Gracie

The oldest Night Watch Commander actor dies. 

Game of Thrones Actor J.J. Murphy Dies Days After Shooting First Scenes - Death, Tributes, Game of Thrones, TV News : People.com


----------



## Sgt_Gath

That's sad. 

Thankfully, however, it happened fairly early in shooting. They should be able to replace him without too much trouble.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sad news. I hope he had a full & happy life.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sarah G said:


> *What is Your Game of Thrones Occupation?
> 
> The world of Westeros and the Seven Kingdoms is full of people with all manner of ambitions. From the highest noble to the lowest whore, anybody can play the Game of Thrones. Of course, most will lose... Take this quiz to find out your ideal Game of Thrones occupation. Good luck!*
> 
> What is Your Game of Thrones Occupation?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> Spider
> 
> You're a Spider, or master of whispers. People tell you their secrets, and you listen intently. You're good at keeping confidences, but there are times when you can be tempted to use your information for nefarious purposes. Be careful not to become entangled in your own web. Information is powerful, and it can be a double-edged sword.



That's funny, I seem to be a "whore".  Hhhmmm....


----------



## Gracie

April 17th!! W00T!


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> April 17th!! W00T!


 I am super excited. I can't wait. Yay!


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Starz one year just for Boss with Kelsey Grammar.  It was so good but it's the only thing I watched on the channel so I dropped it.  He's amazing as the Mayor of Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have Starz for "Black Sails"....which wasnt to bad....and "Da Vinci's Demons" which i think is pretty good even though they have taken some creative leaps....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had one about the mob in Miami and a hotel owner that I liked but I guess nobody else did.  It got dropped.  That was on Starz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was Magic City.....it needed more action.....i was surprised it lasted 2 seasons.....but i liked it just the same....
Click to expand...

I guess I like that era, the music was so good, I like Jeffery Dean Morgan too.  He used to be in Grey's.


----------

